# The Female Growers Group



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

*The ladies here are a little outnumbered.    How about a thread just for us.  Introduce yourselves, chat away about whatever you want....keep it clean.  *

Men- you're welcome to pop in from time to time.


----------



## Storm Crow (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm Granny Storm Crow and I qualify- female and a grower!  I grow in soil, organically under a mix of CFLs and fluorescent tube lights. Primitive, ghetto as heck, but I grow good pot even so. My pots are 19 gallon tubs from Walmart and 2 plants (usually the same strain) go in each tub. I harvest about every 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 weeks. 

I don't get a lot at harvest. Just enough to keep the hubby and me in MMJ. Why? When it would be so easy to grow larger plants? Because we have a sheriff who will bust legal, within the limits, MMJ growers if their plants even *LOOK* like they could produce over 8 ounces! :holysheep: 

So I grow these tiny, "LSTed to death", plants that give 1 to 2 ounces each. And I stay strictly in the California limits (even though the Cali Supreme court threw the 6 plant/ 8 oz limits out!).  

I'd love to grow outdoors, but in my neighborhood, in this county- NO WAY, JOSE! 

Granny eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 3, 2009)

*:aok: Thanks mom ,,


welcome to the forum granny stormcrow ,,  here ya go pass it on when your done :48:*


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2009)

Im tcbud, woman who asked the question, can there be a female growers group...after I asked the queston what is a group?  With SmokinMom's kind help, The Female Growers Group was born.  (in less than 9 months!)

I grow in Calif too....in a very rural area.  I grow what my county allows.    Thank you voters of California.

I grow outside after the last frost, starting my girls inside in early spring.

I invite You to join our group Granny.  And welcome to the Marijuana Passion.  I have seen your posts at another site, You will be a great addition to this community.  (assuming you are the same granny storm crow)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 3, 2009)

*:woohoo: and were off :tokie: :bong2: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Gals.  

No grow for me now as my hubby doesnt like it and I have kiddos to protect.  I am still reaping my harvest from 2007.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

hello everyone..how are you all. i grow indoors.in soil.always from seed. im growing 6 auto lowryder#2. and 5 blueberry cheese at the min. this is my 3rd grow. 1st was a fluke..2nd a disaster..3rd goin well so far..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*good morning ladies ,,,,,
afternoon allmashed up ,,:48:
*


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Girls,
   I'm a female grower (20's & a few years growing) in the Northeast and my plants did survive 5 days with no power a couple of weeks ago though I'm down to just 3 females out of 10 plants...I grow hydro with a drip system, sometimes a scrog. I've done a bucket system and may go back to it for the next grow, just to mix it up cause I love big plants though not manicuring them!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

I am not a Female:giggle:  but am a Female weed grower..does that count..i realy dont want sex change just to join..so Ill stick with just little o me...Mr. Dont give a ---- ..still wont leave..:rofl:  Happy growing ladies:heart:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2009)

4u, You can join anytime you like.  Painterdude is still a member and so is new2chronic.  No sex change required.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 4, 2009)

What we really need is a Female Growers Group Appreciator Group :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

tcbud- want me to merge some of the other threads into this one?

just let me know...this is basically your thing...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> What we really need is a Female Growers Group Appreciator Group :hubba:


 
count me in...can i be Press?  thats the guy that gets to rate all the Ladies Huh?  Cause I rate them all 420


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> tcbud- want me to merge some of the other threads into this one?
> 
> just let me know...this is basically your thing...


 


Well its mine and *Arts* thing for Now:rofl:  here *Art*   hold this:bong1:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> count me in...can i be Press?  thats the guy that gets to rate all the Ladies Huh?  Cause I rate them all 420



Well, you certainly know what you're doing with all 420 ratings :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Well its mine and *Arts* thing for Now:rofl:  here *Art*   hold this:bong1:



:bong1: pass


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm female and grow in a tiny space for now, but the hubby and i are looking at buying a house so i can expand my garden into an entire basement :hubba: it's sooooo exciting! :yay: Right now, i have 1.5 sq ft for veg, and about 2 sq ft for flowering, and i do the best i can with the space.  My background is in natural resource management and plant biology so i focus all my learnin' and skill on my lovely lady plants  

It's a wonderful way to live :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Mom, but no....lets let this one be the introduce yourselves....
and any discussions can be started by other members in other threads, (in this one if they like) Coffee Table threads.....or if they are specific to other parts of the forum they can be posted there?  Maybe lable of FGG in the title??? along with what it is about???


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 4, 2009)

Shoot, I think I've gotten some quality info from all you gals, thanks, you ladies rock! Count me in as an appreciater! (My wife helps me grow, but she doesn't get on here really, maybe she will now if she sees this thread...)


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 4, 2009)

ok ok ok enough jibber jabber..when we going to exchange naked pictures?! eh? eh eh?    :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello ladies!

And gent!

Welcome to the forum Storm Crow..I like your name!

I'm Thorn, I'm a young woman in my 20's. Brunette. I have been growing since July 2007. I now have a micro grow that is just 15" cubed!!! Currently I'm concentrating on growing Orange Candy Floss from Dutchbreed and enjoy doing fun grows such as the Med Grow etc. I will soon be starting up the 'Toxic Waste' grow, which will be for anyone who wants to join in and see if they can grow a plant from seed (or clone) to harvest in a Toxic Waste candy tub!

I started smoking the herb when I was 16 in college. I can remember the first time I properly felt stoned...I just remember thinking 'why has my face gone numb'! I then stopped a year or so later. I occasionally smoked it on the following years. But started again a few months after starting to date my boyfriend almost 2 years ago. I only wish I'd decided to learn to grow it sooner!

Now I can't wait to have my own place so I can dig out my 150watt HPS and do a 'real' grow lol!

I find smoking MJ helps with alsorts of pain, including back pain, headaches, period pain and muscle fatigue. IT also helps enormously with my depressive spells, anger and anxiety. I enjoy most of all going on camping trips and getting really high and going out for random walks and sitting in nature and enjoying a smoke.

Hope all you ladies are doing well this year


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Thanks Mom, but no....lets let this one be the introduce yourselves....
> and any discussions can be started by other members in other threads, (in this one if they like) Coffee Table threads.....or if they are specific to other parts of the forum they can be posted there? Maybe lable of FGG in the title??? along with what it is about???


 

 ..hey *Art*..Did you understand any of this?  Im haveing troubles here. ..must be WOMAN talk..I even tried reading it backwards:spit: :bolt::bong:


Just funning *tcbud*:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Shoot, I think I've gotten some quality info from all you gals, thanks, you ladies rock! Count me in as an appreciater! (My wife helps me grow, but she doesn't get on here really, maybe she will now if she sees this thread...)


 

:ciao:  Im sure I would like to meet  *Mrs.blancolighter*...why not introduce us to her.?.and let her see  what a wonderfull group a Ladies we have here..Allmost as wonderfull as the ones in my Shed 


:bong:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 4, 2009)

Thorn..Did you say you went to college when you were 16? wow.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..hey *Art*..Did you understand any of this? Im haveing troubles here. ..must be WOMAN talk..I even tried reading it backwards:spit: :bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> Just funning *tcbud*:heart:


 
Just hit the quote button for the first time, and yes dear it was "woman" talk, I was answering a question of SmokinMom's, try to keep up dear.

Just funnin' 4u.....
really.
And, where is the new bpom, did I dream I won that?  I wanted to tell everyone Thank You for voting for Tuffy the purpyest purple plant I ever seen.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2009)

Let's get back on topic guys....
let's see your girls.....
I dont even care if there is a flash or not.ostpicsworthless: 
below is another bud from a sister plant to the one voted bpom january.  That plant was just 23 inches tall.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Thorn..Did you say you went to college when you were 16? wow.


 

high school is finshed at 15/16   college 16-18 uni 18 + in the uk


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*sorry tc 
heres one ,,,a week or so from harvest,,cam sucks tho :spit:






*
*
ps thorn ive the toxic can ready ,,,,just say when *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *sorry tc *
> *heres one ,,,a week or so from harvest,,cam sucks tho :spit:*
> 
> *View attachment 95717
> ...


 


sending the BoyZ  to watch over her..:chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..hey *Art*..Did you understand any of this?  Im haveing troubles here. ..must be WOMAN talk..I even tried reading it backwards:spit: :bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> Just funning *tcbud*:heart:



I thought this was the long awaited and highly anticipated Female Growers Group Cheescake Christmas Calendar thread :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Thorn..Did you say you went to college when you were 16? wow.


 
Yea as Ukgirl said, in the uk we finish school at 16 with GCSEs then go to college for 2 years and hopefully gain A Levels then off to university for a degree. lol well I managed the first one of those   :ignore: 



			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ps thorn ive the toxic can ready ,,,,just say when *


 
Hey girl! How you doing, you all snowed up this morning? The toxic waste will start when I chop my OCF down I think. I want to get them started on 18/6 instead of right into 12/12 so in say about a week we can start germinating them. that sound cool? the boyfriend wants to join in on this one too hehe  

I'll be back in a bit with a pic Mam :giggle:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my orange candy floss girl at 7 and a half weeks flowering :hubba:


----------



## Oscar (Jan 5, 2009)

I was Lady Green until the X became.........a Thorn in my side, so to speak. (no pun intended)

Here's what I can do outdoors with the right genetics. Being so far north, I'm limited to early flowering strains.

I've come up with the plan on how to grow varieties that I wouldn't normally be able to grow. It involves building a light-proof grow box...........I'll be using a reversible motor, deep-cycle batteries, solar panel, invertor and a timer. I'm working on a trip switch......just in case someone walks my trail.

Here, I'll post a pic of the blueprint for your viewing.


Lady Green a.k.a. Oscar. eace: 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/search.php?searchid=4881


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 5, 2009)

Female chauvanist pigs.   

This is downright gender discrimination and every female poster needs to be permanently banned and IP address blocked.  :hubba: 

Excuse me whilst I don my flame suit and wait for a grilling. :argue: :hitchair: :angrywife: :cry: :2940th_rasta: :dancing:


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2009)

Oscar said:
			
		

> I was Lady Green until the X became.........a Thorn in my side, so to speak. (no pun intended)
> 
> Here's what I can do outdoors with the right genetics. Being so far north, I'm limited to early flowering strains.
> 
> ...


looking at the schematic...2w solar cell is going to take a long time to charge that battery. The reversable motor is going to need a way to reverse. many do so by changing polarity, but no provision to do so in drawing. a simple relay would work. if this is outside...converter will need to be weather proof, and wiring will too.


----------



## Oscar (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll get out the *skewers*........might hurt a bit smokingjoe but it's for a good  cause....~


----------



## Oscar (Jan 5, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> looking at the schematic...2w solar cell is going to take a long time to charge that battery. The reversable motor is going to need a way to reverse. many do so by changing polarity, but no provision to do so in drawing. a simple relay would work. if this is outside...converter will need to be weather proof, and wiring will too.


 
The RM will have a sprocket with a chain.....prolly 4 feet depending how far the horizontal panel is wide. The idea is that the timer will trigger the opening of the panel every 12 hours and shut for 12. I've seen this on a large scale......I've seen it done with hydro solution too. 

I'm gonna keep it simple and do soil and just 1 box this season.  


There's a few more details I've failed to mention.....and a few that still need to be worked on but I've got a Master Technical/Electrical person to help. I just *love* him to bits 'n pieces. :hubba: 

There will be a seperate box to store some of the apparatus to protect from weather. And definetly the water-proofing is essental.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

:ciao:  *oscar*/*ladyGreen*  i have seen these types other then solar ..they call them Sun rooms..Good luck with this and i willl look for the thread start..untill then :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 5, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Let's get back on topic guys....
> let's see your girls.....
> I dont even care if there is a flash or not.ostpicsworthless:
> below is another bud from a sister plant to the one voted bpom january. That plant was just 23 inches tall.


 
Okay, I was stoned, thot I was in the other thread about posting pics......" Brought to You by......"
ah well.  Just noticed.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

lol tc you got me all confused too and thats why i posted a pic oh well never mind hehe


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 5, 2009)

i used to be a womam btw

lol

pkj


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2009)

*hey thorn im good thanks girl ,,,yeah we had snow but not alot :spit: looked more like a thick frost ,,,,,,,anyways im good to go whenever you are on the toxic and the ocf looks delicious ,,,,just warn the boyfriend it becomes highly addictive ...growing that is ,,but i guess he allready knows that  

good evening ladies ohh and lets not forget u gents :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 6, 2009)

lol yea hun he knows it, but i'm not sure he enjoys it as much as me, i just know i'm gonna be the one to look after it lol! But who knows. I'm gonna try and get him to create a username on here so he can show it himself 

We haven't had any snow at all, just a lot of frost and some very clear nights. Far too cold for me to sit outside with the telescope though!


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 7, 2009)

Wait, Thorn was Banned?????


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

She'll be back in a week Gm, no worries.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

oops


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

okay Thorn..heres what you do...Get that Toxic grow going with Boyfriend..now he wont be to excited right off okay..so be easy on Him..But when that little Ladie gets to week 2...put a fan gently blowing on her..:rofl:  and have Him sit there and watch her shake her Thang:hubba: ..he will be hooked.  He may even get a hurry on that House..so you can unpack that HPS... ..oh  and a good username is  *4Thorn2sm0ke*:heart:




			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> lol yea hun he knows it, but i'm not sure he enjoys it as much as me, i just know i'm gonna be the one to look after it lol! But who knows. I'm gonna try and get him to create a username on here so he can show it himself
> 
> We haven't had any snow at all, just a lot of frost and some very clear nights. Far too cold for me to sit outside with the telescope though!


----------



## jennimarie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm Jenni and this is my first time at MP.  I too am a smokingmom and I hope that I qualify for the TFGG.  I'm not a grower (yet), but a Connoisseur :hubba: who has an interest in growing.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*hey jenni marie welcome to mp ,,,theres a few of us smoking moms here :hubba:
just pm tc bud and she ll make u a member of the fmgg ,,if you so wish too if not you can still post here .we dont mind were a friendly bunch :48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the group jennimarie.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah :welcome:...more ladies the better  i say :giggle::heart:


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah the more lady growers.. the better for us..  works on george washington  hmm...

oh hey ladies... my friend is lookin for smoking lady and possible grower lady..
is singplepotheads.com good?  or  yall know any good links?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

*:rofl:*


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 10, 2009)

On behalf of all female growers, i would like to say i want ALL n'er-do-wells out of the forum!  I keep clicking on what i think are new posts, and someone, with multiple personalities, is messing up every section of this forum with old posts and a naughty attitude----ARGH.  Ok, done venting frustration.  

I know the mods are handling it and you have all my respect right now.  Just wanted to give props.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

just behave ladies.. yall can make good history...

women who rarely behave made awful history 

men has to be azz sometime yaknow ?   just a saying...  I'm cool..


----------



## Hick (Jan 11, 2009)

FROM  hXXp://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/p/putanotherlogonthefire.shtml



> *Put another log on my fire,
> cook me up some bacon and some beans.
> And go out to the car and change the tyre,
> wash my socks and sew my old blue jeans.
> ...



...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

welcome jenni!

yea i was a naughty girl... :doh: all good now thought I think.

So how are all the ladies today?

Its been so cold here in the UK that some of the south coast ports have started to freeze! Its gone above freezing today though where i am, dunno what it'll do tonight though..

I been out cycling, nearly got run over, got shouted at, had a little shout back lol, felt good    now I been in for about 2 or 3 hours but i'm still cold!!! Seems to take me forever to warm up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I been in for about 2 or 3 hours but i'm still cold!!! Seems to take me forever to warm up


 


Sounds like you need a new Boyfriend:rofl:   J/K :heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need a new Boyfriend:rofl: J/K :heart::bolt::bong:


 
:giggle: 

Or a warmer coat.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

haha lol nah it was mainly my legs and bum, they seem to take forever to warm up! the boyfriend was in the bath...i let him have one today seeing as he's the one at work all week. Warmer now, been fed and huddled up on the sofa watching dancing on ice..more like wobbling on ice lmao!!


----------



## Pranic (Jan 11, 2009)

lol....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay!!  My girl Pranic is back!!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2009)

haha tom nice one


----------



## Pranic (Jan 13, 2009)

Hellooooo Ladies..... 

anyone out there?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

echo echo echo...


----------



## Oscar (Jan 14, 2009)

Can we take prisoners??


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

hey girls, how we all doing today?? I slept really well after 2 glasses of wine  lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

I slept great too Thorn.  For once I was actually in bed before 11.  

Whats on everyones agenda today?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

good to hear mom, you still enjoying the bed to yourself? Hope the hubby comes back home soon 

I've got to write to my old job today to ask them why they only paid me £1.50 holiday pay when I was entitled to a little more, probably not loads more but right now every penny counts  and also need a p45 off them.

Decided not to do any job hunting today as its just doing my eyes in reading all those job specifications. Might have a look at places to rent though in a little while 

How are you doing today mom?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hubby _might_ get to come home today.  I hope not because he sure looked pale last night.  

I am still doing laundry.  Never ends in a house full of 5...errrrr....4 should I say.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*how you gonna pay rent without a job*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

oh tell me about it mom... the laundry never seems to end for just us 2 here so i don't envy you  

UK, thats a little negative hun. I'm in the process of applying for incapacity benefits (or its equivalent). I cannot push myself too much right now as I do not want to spiral downward again. Anyway I don't wanna talk about that in hear nor do I wanna have to explain myself  

So anyway...the weather, it was blooming freezing for ages and now its really mild, whats that about?! Oh well, not complaining, its nicer for going for walks and bike rides - not getting the chapped lips and knuckles now


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*ok sorry for the negativity,,,but ,surley if money is tight ,,its gonna cause more stress,ect  find ing the extra expense for rent food ,council tax ect 
good luck eace: *


----------



## Thorn (Jan 15, 2009)

lol i'd rather not...at least not in my clothes as i'm not stupid hehe, its the wind thats the worst part when its that cold!


----------



## Oscar (Jan 15, 2009)

It's -39C with the wind chill this morning.
The vehicule wouldn't start yesterday.......gonna try the power pack a little later, once it warms up a bit.

I'm heading up to my other place where the air tight wood-burning fireplace is way warmer than here. Poor dog is so used to the fireplace he's all curled up beside the hot water tank this morn. Too funny.....


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

Morning ladies! I must admit I do like having this thread 

brrrr oscar! How are you doing my dear?

I'm going over to take mum's puppy to the pet shop with her...help her get used to car journey's being a good thing and not just to the vets and also to see some other dogs and people etc etc.. should be fun  I can also check for job vacancies while i'm over that way 

Hope everyone is doing well..

Mom, how's everything going with the hubby back?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

Thorn- he is still very puny.  Who knows when he will return to work.  He filed for short term disability so he can't lose his job.  We're taking it day by day, thanks 4 askin.

Good golly oscar, don't know how ya do it.  I live down south for a reason.  Right now it is 27 and I am chilled to the bone.  I want my 60s, 70s and 80s back.  But not the 100s of summer.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 16, 2009)

hello everyone. im glad your hubby is outa hospital. hope he feels lots better. i havnt been able to visit for a while due to work bein busy. i hate it when i work to hard then im too darn tired to play. us women work far to hard..im in a good mood today cause my autos have started to flower nicely. there is nothing like it.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 16, 2009)

here is a piccy


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

nice pic allmashedup. thanks for the reply mom 

yea what is it that makes us try to absolutely everything in one day??? hehe


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 16, 2009)

hi thorn, i think we try to pack everything in to 1 day cause. us ladies are a little impatient. i am anyway. if i think of something to do. then off i go and get it done. but saying that when i have a lazy day. OMG! im like a sloth. it takes all my effort to even roll one. i put the L into LAZY!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

oh i hear ya sis! I know EXACTLY what you mean, i'm the same lol its either do everything or do nothing hehe. I am trying not to plan what I do each day now, whereas before I had lists of what i needed to do, now I just pick one thing and anything extra I do is a bonus, and if I don't do anything then its ok I just start afresh the next day. I get myself too worked up and dissapoint myself otherwise like if i don't do the things i hope to.

Ahh thank goodness its the weekend


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

stopped by eating top ramen and noodles just got out of college classes been thinking about taking Cannabis Club classes in Oakland see if I can open up my own club


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> It's so cold outside my testicles are trying to climb in and become ovaries.:shocked: :shocked:


 
:spit:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

yea lets keep it clean for the girls thx


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*hello there ,,,,just dropping in to say hi hows everyu one doing ,,,:48: *


----------



## Thorn (Jan 20, 2009)

evening UKgirl I'm good, how are you? I cycled to the pool again today and did another 40 lengths. Also went ice skating last night and got back into that properly, did some nice edges and a few good spins...although I did make myself feel a little queezy...cheap coffee and spinning round too much is not a good combo for me :doh: :dancing:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 21, 2009)

lol don't worry oltom, I thought it was pretty funny...but then i have a strange sense of humour


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*goodmorning all 
and oltomnody ,,,,hows the  temps today ?:giggle:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> It was a balmy 15* above 0 (Farenheit) this morning.
> The twig and berries were hunkered down to normal.


 

:rofl:


----------



## Oscar (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got a little something uploading on the Tube as I type.........for *Mom*! It's Ti-Loup in his Pink booties.

_I saw the announcement......._


----------



## Oscar (Jan 22, 2009)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qbxTdLtVFc

As usual my photographic skills are seriously lacking!

To watch this vid one could flip it right or just turn your head sideways.​
:hubba: 


​


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

Hahahaha he was kickin those back legs up.  Funny pup.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*That was funny ,,,cute dog :48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

He's going back to work tomorrow.  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*:yay: so pleased for you sm :giggle:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

Me too!  Its a tease really...I get 1 day before he's home again all weekend.  

Better then the alternative tho I guess....he could be 6 ft under.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 23, 2009)

haha thats a funny video!! hehe serves him right for messin' on ya floor! 

thats good to hear mom, but wow was quick...keep an eye on him, hope he doesn't over-do himself.


----------



## Lucy Diamond (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Gals...another lady gardener chiming in!Great place you got here and I think I'll be sticking around for a while.

 Growing is my passion and I believe,my calling.I use Pro-mix as my base and grow organically.Love how there is always new stuff to learn....I know I'll never get bored working with my plants.Always have new strains coming along with the old favorites.Variety is indeed,the spice of life!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Lucy Diamond and welcome to the female growers group, and to MP.


----------



## allmashedup (Feb 3, 2009)

hi lucy. and welcome.
you will soon be living and breathing this forum.
i love it here.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 3, 2009)

whats up ladies. "how YOU doin'?"


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 4, 2009)

*hi ladies and turkey neck ,,,im good hows ev1 else ??? :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey ladies and gents passing by 

Would have posted yesterday but wasn't in the mood to chat. Hope everyone is doing well? 

Oh its just started snowing! I doubt it'll stick though as its been raining most of the night/morning and the ground is warmer. Darnit I'm dog sitting today and the puppy just woke up so i'm gonna have to take her out in a minute to do the business :S

How are you doing where your at with the snow UKgirl...do you have much?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 6, 2009)

*no thorn just a sprinkling thats soon gone :ignore:*


----------



## tcbud (Feb 6, 2009)

Good Morning ....
We got storms lining up in the Pacific to last all week it looks like.  Much needed here, the mountains were looking kinda bare for January/Febuary.  Wonder if rolling black outs will be happening in Southern California this year...or if they will be able to water their lawns or swim pools?  I think I actually saw plants in the valley blooming yesterday, plants that dont normally bloom till March or April.  Very odd looking anyway.  Hope all the ladies are doing well, and welcome Lucy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Hi TCBUD  ,,,hope you get the rain you need ,,if not im sure the uk can donate some :giggle: im also finding plants in my gardens are starting to bloom ,alot earlier this yr ,,eace: *


----------



## Sunshine_ (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening...my great friend smokinmom told me about this board and I just knew I needed to join.  Looking to learn how to grow and not kill plants and make some new friends.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

Sunshine_ said:
			
		

> Evening...my great friend smokinmom told me about this board and I just knew I needed to join. Looking to learn how to grow and not kill plants and make some new friends.


 
:woohoo: 

Welcome honeybunches.

:lama: 

:heart:


----------



## Sunshine_ (Feb 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :woohoo:
> 
> Welcome honeybunches.
> 
> ...


 
Why thank you mylove...:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 6, 2009)

*welcome sunshine :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome Lucy Diamond - sorry I must have missed you post!!

And welcome Sunshine, hope you enjoy it here and are well


----------



## tcbud (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to the Site Sunshine!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

I see people all the time Giveing there plants names..never realy thaught about it until now..Here Is my first run with my own F2..These are white widow..I started 15 beans and 14 have sprouted..now I named all i know of the female group..please let me know if I missed any..I still have 2 left I think but they are not to good..lol..and please remember these was chosen at random..so some look better then others..but  im sure thats true in real life too:rofl:  just kidding Ladies  you know I :heart: U ..I am starting a GJ on these soon and will keep you all linked..if you dont mind   Gota go now  Have a Great day:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Nice idea 4u :aok:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2009)

Cmon Smokinmom!!!    I hope she does ya well 4u.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Ladies..I hate to be the Female that joins next   those look like crap:spit:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2009)

:cry:  No Hemp Goddess....? :cry:


----------



## greenrip (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey ladys happy growing


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :cry: No Hemp Goddess....? :cry:


 
:holysheep:  

Better get on that 4U.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Feb 24, 2009)

Good morning ladies....

I am super new here and I too am a smokin mom....I am on my second grow, (learned all I know here) and i am gettin ready to harvest :dancing: (If I could decide WHEN!)

I'd like to get my 3 girls harvested twice then reveg.....(I am still learning on bagseed)....I am on a quest looking for better beans but untill I get them I will continue to learn......

I love the idea of the ladies thread! 

Here are a few picts of my ladies...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*welcome to the female growers thread Growin_4_It ,,:48:


so when do you think youll harvest what kind of high do you like ?
ive just harvested one lady today with milky and just a few amber ,,nextweek im hoping for milky with 20 % amber then my final girl of the same strain 40 % amber the week after :48:
*


----------



## Growin_4_It (Feb 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *so when do you think youll harvest what kind of high do you like ?*


 
I like a head high.  eace:   I think I will be harvesting the top colas by the weekend. They are mostly cloudy now....I keep seeing tons of new hairs and spurts of growth on them, makes me want to hold off on trimming, but I know that trimming them will send all that energy to the lower buds  :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2009)

hey growin 4 it, welcome!! What sexy looking plants you have my dear  If there is a lot of new growth on them maybe you should let them go another week or so and see what happens...the amount they grow on top might give you more better quality bud than the energy the plant put into the lower buds.. just a thought


----------



## Sunshine_ (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome and thank you for the sunshine plant...how cool is that!!


----------



## Growin_4_It (Feb 26, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey growin 4 it, welcome!! What sexy looking plants you have my dear  If there is a lot of new growth on them maybe you should let them go another week or so and see what happens...the amount they grow on top might give you more better quality bud than the energy the plant put into the lower buds.. just a thought


 
Thanks!

Yes I agree...the new growth has gotten them a 1 week reprieve from harvesting....but the wait is KILLING me! So far they seem to be getting fatter and fatter....:hubba: ...YUMM


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2009)

This is the top cola from my oldest Satori that I trimmed yesterday.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 26, 2009)

FREAKING EXCellent!!
what a beautiful kola.
She must have been tall, by looking at the stem in your hand.  What can I say......
GREAT!


----------



## Growin_4_It (Feb 26, 2009)

:clap:  WOW!!!  :clap:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, all.  We are the House of Treasure collectively, but I am Love.  

I am brand spanking new at growing.  In fact, my first viable little germies (probably hermies)  went into the dirt two nights ago.  Eagerly anticipating some little green baby leaves.  This is much more fun than being pregnant!!

The point of my first grow is just to prove I can get a houseplant from one of these seeds.  The hope of my first grow is to grow some smokage!    We have a line on a set of lights for $200 from a friend, and they are throwing in some beer brewing equip for the shits and giggles.  Anyone know any pot beer recipes?!  Now that's a good damn day!!  Once we get our grow room set up, we will put real effort into growing some seriously stoney crap.  Until then, I'm certainly enjoying the process.

We live in beautiful Oregon, and are about to get _him's OMM process started.  Once we have that in hand, the only thing we really have to worry about are the tweakers that live all around us.  Good thing we have big dogs!

Wish us well, and happy toking!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 27, 2009)

Phwoar hemp goddess!! That is one heck of a bud! You wanna hand smokin that beast??


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

*welcome houseoftresure :ciao:,,,*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Phwoar hemp goddess!! That is one heck of a bud! You wanna hand smokin that beast??



Thanks, Thorn.  The next one is going to be even bigger.  It still has 2-3 weeks to go...

Yeah, too bad us girls cannot get together for a party.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :cry: No Hemp Goddess....? :cry:


 

None worthy enough  my Ladie..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

Growin_4_It said:
			
		

> Good morning ladies....
> 
> I am super new here and I too am a smokin mom....I am on my second grow, (learned all I know here) and i am gettin ready to harvest :dancing: (If I could decide WHEN!)
> 
> ...


 

Can I be your friend?  Ill help you Harvest:hubba:   Nice looking Girls..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> Hey, all. We are the House of Treasure collectively, but I am Love.
> 
> I am brand spanking new at growing. In fact, my first viable little germies (probably hermies) went into the dirt two nights ago. Eagerly anticipating some little green baby leaves. This is much more fun than being pregnant!!
> 
> ...


 

Good luck 2u..  i live next door...and the tweekers are worst then :cop: IMO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> None worthy enough  my Ladie..



:rofl: LMAO--Way to cover your butt, 4U :rofl:
:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :rofl: LMAO--Way to cover your butt, 4U :rofl:
> :48:


 


:giggle::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :rofl: LMAO--Way to cover your butt, 4U :rofl:
> :48:


 

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :rofl: LMAO--Way to cover your butt, 4U :rofl:
> :48:


 



Okay my Ladie *Hemp Goddess*..here is some "White SomeDay"  I used white widow Pollen on a Plant we call Someday..planted 12 and 8 have popped :yay: so you can chose yours here first..and will let new Females to this Group choose..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 3, 2009)

I like your planters 4u, reminds me of last spring.  When you transplant out of those, cut them all the way down the sides and your soil/roots wont get so traumatized. (I am assuming there are plants in those coffee containers)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

:ciao:  tcbud...yes you are correct..I Ran outta the black 1 gallon containers and I been saveing these coffee cans for this..lol..and yes I cut the can away..remember Last spring also when I moved that girl from the 3 gallon black container to the 20 gallon ?  wher i cut the bottom half of the 3 gallon and stick it in the 20..and grew it all summer..well Im going to be putting my Mother Plant in that same 20 gallon container here soon..and then move her outside come spring. heres one 4U


----------



## Thorn (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm so small hehe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is the cola from the Satori that I just harvested.  She is so cool she has to wear shades


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I just thought I would share what is flowering now.

1.  Safari Mix from seed into 12/12 on 1-24.
2.  Durban Poison x Skunk1 from seed into 12/12 on 1-31
3.  Speed Queen from seed into 12/12 on 1-31
4.  Speed Queen clone into 12/12 on 3-7
5.  Speed Queen from seed into 12/12 on 3-7


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2009)

NICE pics Hemp! That first one, you shoulda entered that in BPOTM...I know I sure woulda voted :hubba:

Hope you are well


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*beautiful ladies ,,hemp goddess :48: *


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm here... Barely, but here.  I had a heck of a time finding this women's group...  Pretty awesome!!!  You finally got it T.C.!!!!  :lama: 
My computer time has been minimal, but my son will be here tomorrow or Sunday, so I'll actually have time away from being full time Gramma...  oh my gosh.  I'll be able to have a life again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm going to be changing my name soon... maybe Stepford Gram.  I can't believe I've made it two and a half months with three kids, a big 'garden,' horses, dogs, cats, mice, snakes, laundry, cleaning, cooking, school functions, homework...etc...etc...etc...  I've been still growing indoors and for the amount of time I 'haven't' put in that I should have... I'm amazed I have a crop at all.  :giggle: 
No wonder my last couple harvests have sucked!!! :giggle: 

Hey Melissa... if you read this... you changed your name???  I think I know who you are.  I haven't had time to investigate.  hahaha.

Anyway, greetings fellow female growers.  I've been real curious about female growers and their techniques and want to get a book going about the ins and outs of being a women in this 'man's world' of growing.

Like my history growing for over twenty years off and on indoors and out, I've found the men in my life to be very stubborn and resistant to a 'woman's knowledge or insight' and just wondering your take on this. 
If that topic has been covered I apologize.  I haven't had time to read every entry yet. 

I'm real excited about sharing ideas with other women on how they cope with children around a gardening situation and the precautions taken.  Especially with teenagers!!!!  My grandkids have made a few comments on my 'art studio' and 'Oh Gram's out 'painting' again... and 'How's the tomatoes?'  I've been very careful about keeping everything out-of-sight...

My own three children, who are grown now, were raised in a very liberal, rural Humboldt County, so anyone who DIDN'T grow was weird to them.  I am not exaggerating.  All their friends parents had gardens, so it was simple with them.  No big deal.  They even helped.  And I want to add that they are all turned out just great young adults!!!!  :rofl:  Only one smokes regularly...  So I don't think it leads kids to harder things!  :giggle:  

Hope this all makes sense...  I'm pulling double shifts... Kids on days, gardening at night... makes for one exhausted 50 year old... but 50 is the new 40... and I'm inmature... so that puts me at 35, which is the age I choose.
Just checking in to let you all know I'd like to join with you here if it's ok with all you ladies...  Is there an initiation???  I hope so...  let's think of something!  
Ettesun.....  (Oh I am kind of attached to that name...)    
Hey 4U... are you reading this???  Are you a member...  too cute!  Silly guy!
:rofl:


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *welcome houseoftresure :ciao:,,,*



eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

hey *ett*..glad to see ya..Im not a member here but enjoy the company...Sounds Like you are enjoying the Grammy  faze of your life..dont be a stranger  and come see us more often please..and how about some pics of that grow?  I have my own Female group you know:giggle:  look in signature  Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:



*THG*...Nice pics..beautiful  thanks


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*hey ette yes it is me lol ,,,thought id pm d you and told you ,,nevermind 
glad to see ya back on the boards ,,,any trivia for me latley :giggle:
well glad to hear u and yours are ok ,,,and the only initaion there is is to threw up a bud of what your growing ,,and as 4u said lets see thar grow eace:*


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 15, 2009)

An update on my, "Just to Prove I Can," grow:

I have plantees!  It's true.  2 happy little plantees that not only have their baby leaves and one jagged leaf, but are actually starting to grow other leaves!  WHEE!!  We're keeping it alive, keeping it alive....woohoo!

--Love


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

*congrats:clap: h,o,t but wheres the pics  :*


----------



## tcbud (Mar 16, 2009)

Treasure...
if you put the link to your grow journal, I would love to look at it....."Just to Prove I can Grow".
Congrats on the kids!


----------



## allmashedup (Mar 16, 2009)

:ciao:  just thought ide say hi. i havnt logged on in a while . how is everyone.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*hi amu :ciao: how are you ?*


----------



## Thorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey girls, hope everyone is doing ok today  Lovely day here where I am


----------



## tcbud (Mar 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hi amu :ciao: how are you ?*


 
I guess without a text messaging device I am not gonna learn this new language.  oh......lol....amu means allsmashed up.....never mind


----------



## painterdude (Mar 17, 2009)

good morning ladies.....the weather in Oregon is nice today, which means no rain, wind or hail.....this is such a nice thread to read....I skipped some pages so I don't know if Thorn ever found work.....work sucks big time....

am lucky that my government considers me a 'threat' to society and pays me way too much money to stay away from people and 'not' to work.....

anyways, just saying hi to everyone and wishing you all a 'good day' and I hope everything has worked out for Thorn......the painterdude


----------



## Thorn (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey painterdude, hows life treating you?

I stopped looking for work to enable me to concentrate on getting myself well again and voluntary work found me. I've been working in a horse sanctuary and made some great new friends human and equine alike  Things are ok at the mo but not sorted yet.

Hope you are ok


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello to all of you ladys. 
I have problms computer and can not go it many times Hope good things take care.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 19, 2009)

Way cool Thorn, sounds very theraputic working volunteering.  And with Animals, you sound so happy.  Good for you.


----------



## OliieTea (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Mom what a great thread. Thanks so much. I really don't mind postin with the guys though. Anywho... hey everyone.. female old and growing my own. 3rd year doing this grow stuff and have learned a great deal from here. I grow primarily outdoors in a green house. So far not too bad of results but will be revamping the house this year to help with moisture control later in the year. We had terrible mold problems last season plus too many in too small of space.  Like I said we learned alot. You can see my post under Mother Clone pics included in the grow journals.
I look forward to another year here with you all watching and learning more...
Keep it Green.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

Oliie!!!!  Dang girl, long time no see!


----------



## OliieTea (Mar 20, 2009)

Yea...took the winter off from board. Too much home stuff goin on. . Glad to be back... thanks


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 22, 2009)

just thought i'd pop in to say "Hi".  :fly:  :bolt:


sTaY LiFteD!


----------



## saycheese (Mar 22, 2009)

wow. women. growin weed. wow. 
im lookin for you !  always have been..
single grow-babes holler me!!!


----------



## Growin_4_It (Mar 22, 2009)

Hemp goddess your ladies are indeed fantastic! Great Job!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 24, 2009)

And just why would we do that, saycheese? What do you have to offer us?


----------



## tcbud (Mar 24, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> And just why would we do that, saycheese? What do you have to offer us?


 
very good question Thorn....


----------



## Pranic (Mar 26, 2009)

just stoppin in to say hello


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey, painter dude, I thought the weather in Oregon sucked today, but hey, I did have to take a trip down the 5.  That'll do it for anyone.
Thanks for the congrats!  I'm excited.  They aren't under the "Just To Prove I can grow" name, so I'll post a link.

Hi, Pranic, allmashed up, thorn, and tcbud.  Nice to meetya!

-Love


----------



## painterdude (Mar 30, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey painterdude, hows life treating you?
> 
> I stopped looking for work to enable me to concentrate on getting myself well again and voluntary work found me. I've been working in a horse sanctuary and made some great new friends human and equine alike  Things are ok at the mo but not sorted yet.
> 
> Hope you are ok



Hi Thorn, horses are soooooo cool, haven't been around them for quite some time though, but remember them when we lived near farms in the Midwest.....about me being OK, seems I have CHRONIC LUNG DISEASE.....smoked way too many ciggs in my life....must try to quit......went to a hypnotist and I wouldn't recommend it, I lasted about 48 hours, am using the patch and some will-power right nowl...smoking weed helps but I can't drive for a couple of hours.....my sweet doctor gave me some ADVAIR inhaler samples because the VA is screwing me around about filling the prescription.....

So Thorn, I hope you get back to 100 percent real soon, or somewhere close to that......love and peace, painterdude


----------



## painterdude (Mar 30, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> Hey, painter dude, I thought the weather in Oregon sucked today, but hey, I did have to take a trip down the 5.  That'll do it for anyone.
> Thanks for the congrats!  I'm excited.  They aren't under the "Just To Prove I can grow" name, so I'll post a link.
> 
> Hi, Pranic, allmashed up, thorn, and tcbud.  Nice to meetya!
> ...



Hi House......wrote you earlier and then the cyber brats took it....I hate I-5 but I have to drive on it when I go to the VA in Roseburg....so where is home for you?  Anywhere close to the Pacific?  I am about 4 minutes away if I drive....today is nice though.....am digging the blue sky....from indoors because going outside makes me think about smoking.....yuk


----------



## painterdude (Mar 30, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> Hey, painter dude, I thought the weather in Oregon sucked today, but hey, I did have to take a trip down the 5.  That'll do it for anyone.
> Thanks for the congrats!  I'm excited.  They aren't under the "Just To Prove I can grow" name, so I'll post a link.
> 
> Hi, Pranic, allmashed up, thorn, and tcbud.  Nice to meetya!
> ...



Hey House, I totally avoid the 5 with a passsion unless I have to go the Roseburg VA.....and I am only on it for several minutes when I jump off Hwy 42......so how close are you to the coast?  I am about 4 minutes away if I drive.....and it was cold here, 30 this morning and 58 in the house at about six AM......built a fire, then make coffee, and try to get over the 'waking up and wanting a cigg in the morning' feeling.....love back at ya, painterdude


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey man, yea I'm doing really well at the moment...oh my goodness its before 8AM and i'm up! Doesn't happen too often lol. The horses are great, but one died at the weekend, she was an old arab mare with melanomas, but at least she's peaceful now 

I only smoked for 5 and a half years but I quit for new year over 2 years ago and just stopped cold turkey and told myself I could do it. I had one of those nhs health sheets that said what happens with your body so many hours, days, weeks and months after you quit. I read about a third of the paul mckenna book which was very good but I don't think helped me in any way.

Anyway good luck, I know its tough when its been a big part of your life. I take it you smoke joints pure, or do you stick to bongs and pipes?



			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> Hi Thorn, horses are soooooo cool, haven't been around them for quite some time though, but remember them when we lived near farms in the Midwest.....about me being OK, seems I have CHRONIC LUNG DISEASE.....smoked way too many ciggs in my life....must try to quit......went to a hypnotist and I wouldn't recommend it, I lasted about 48 hours, am using the patch and some will-power right nowl...smoking weed helps but I can't drive for a couple of hours.....my sweet doctor gave me some ADVAIR inhaler samples because the VA is screwing me around about filling the prescription.....
> 
> So Thorn, I hope you get back to 100 percent real soon, or somewhere close to that......love and peace, painterdude



Can't remember if I said hi back, so hi House, just in case


----------



## tcbud (Mar 31, 2009)

House, Im in same boat, I use Spiriva, works real well, not a seroidal inhaler.....works good for me.  COPD is worse than OCD in my opinion.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....smoked way too many ciggs in my life....must try to quit......went to a hypnotist and I wouldn't recommend it, I lasted about 48 hours, am using the patch and some will-power right nowl...smoking weed helps but I can't drive for a couple of hours.....



I smoked cigarettes for about 35 years.  Quitting smoking was the best thing I ever did for myself--it will be 6 years in April.  Hang in there.  It is well worth it.

If weed helps, you might want to get a dugout with a cigarette bat.  When I got a bad craving, I found it helped to have just a little hit from the one-hitter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2009)

Its been 12 yrs since I quit my 2pk a day habbit.  What worked for me other then the morning sickness, lol, was allowing myself only 5 cigs a day the 1st week, 3 the next, 1 the next.  I would light one, take a few puffs, then put it out and save for later.  Ewwww, nothing like a cig thats been light and puffed several times.  It was disgusting.  

Good luck painter dude.

Hi ladies, long time no see.

Must go smoke.  Then run some errands.


----------



## painterdude (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Thorn.....had to make a PDF of this page so I wouldn't forget anybody.....too bad about the old mare but maybe 'horsie heaven' is totally cool but that must have been a weird day for ya...thanks for your smoking stories and caring about my efforts to quit....I must admit it is harder than I imagined.....am having to smoke a couple of ciggs a day to get by without going completely insane....did I ever mention to you guys that I am bi-polar and have low stress tolerance.....but thanks soooooooooo much for your thoughts

Hi tcbud......so, your a mess also.....thank god for getting stoned....I really wished my wife would smoke with me but there is no way, absolutely no way.... thanks for being involved in this 'lung' thing......

Hi Hemp [email protected]#....35 years....you are my hero now....OK OK.....got to ask you, 'What is a dugout with a cigarette bat' mean?  Sounds like this would work for me.....can't wait till you tell me.....thanks again Hemp

Hey Mom, long time no talkie, two packs a day, WOW, that was nasty.....can't say I could look forward to MORNING SICKNESS cause I am without ovaries and other female parts.....but I am wearing the stupid patch (way overblown as an aide to quitting) and smoking only a few ciggs a day, usually when I am about to lose it....had four today, might have one more before I hit the sack......and I did try re-lighting old ciggs and I can't agree more with you.....YUK YUK YUK, taste like wet dog fur.....but thanks for caring, you are a true MOM.....

EVERYBODY....just a little story about my Hypnotist....a couple of days after I saw her, she calls me at home and asks me to return her PEN, and adds that the PEN belongs to her DEAD brother who died last year of brain cancer....I told her that I have a PEN that accompanies my check book and that I used that PEN and not her brother's PEN.....she asked me  to go and check my check book to be absolutely sure.....I told her it was in my car, and that I wasn't going out in a downpour to look for a PEN that I didn't have.....told her if I found it I would call her and she says if I have it to bring it to her (15 miles).....I hung up wondering why she never asked how the 'quitting smoking hyptnotism program' was coming along.....butt head freak.....waste of $75 US dollars.....

Thanks again everybody for all your concern.....


----------



## Pranic (Apr 1, 2009)

hey ladies.. guess what... It's a GIRL! ok i was just excited as the flowers are forming on my plant.. as we speak.. lol love it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Excellent Pranic darlin.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 1, 2009)

I didn't read anything that said you were bipolar no but then I don't read much these days... how do you find weed helps with the mood variations? I don't deal with stress too well and have had friends mention bipolar to me, but no doctor has ever diagnosed me as having it so I dunno. Whatevers wrong with my head I'm dealing with really well at the moment  It must be frustrating for you trying to quit. The way I see it now...if it hasn't a little green in it then it isn't worth smoking 

That hypnotherapist sounds very strange indeed. Surely if something was very important to her, especially something like a pen, she would put it somewhere safe, particularly if she knew she was doing a hypno session with someone she didn't know. lol oh well

Take it easy dude 



			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> Hi Thorn.....had to make a PDF of this page so I wouldn't forget anybody.....too bad about the old mare but maybe 'horsie heaven' is totally cool but that must have been a weird day for ya...thanks for your smoking stories and caring about my efforts to quit....I must admit it is harder than I imagined.....am having to smoke a couple of ciggs a day to get by without going completely insane....did I ever mention to you guys that I am bi-polar and have low stress tolerance.....but thanks soooooooooo much for your thoughts
> 
> EVERYBODY....just a little story about my Hypnotist....a couple of days after I saw her, she calls me at home and asks me to return her PEN, and adds that the PEN belongs to her DEAD brother who died last year of brain cancer....I told her that I have a PEN that accompanies my check book and that I used that PEN and not her brother's PEN.....she asked me  to go and check my check book to be absolutely sure.....I told her it was in my car, and that I wasn't going out in a downpour to look for a PEN that I didn't have.....told her if I found it I would call her and she says if I have it to bring it to her (15 miles).....I hung up wondering why she never asked how the 'quitting smoking hyptnotism program' was coming along.....butt head freak.....waste of $75 US dollars.....
> 
> Thanks again everybody for all your concern.....


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 2, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Hey House, I totally avoid the 5 with a passsion unless I have to go the Roseburg VA.....and I am only on it for several minutes when I jump off Hwy 42......so how close are you to the coast? I am about 4 minutes away if I drive.....and it was cold here, 30 this morning and 58 in the house at about six AM......built a fire, then make coffee, and try to get over the 'waking up and wanting a cigg in the morning' feeling.....love back at ya, painterdude


 
We're about 2 hours away. (she pouts.)  Man, I wish I was only 4 minutes away, but my job is not so portable.  Pity.  

Been there, Painterdude, with the wanting a smoke.  11 years smoke free.  Go me!! :woohoo:You can do it.  :yay:Go you!   It only sucks for a while.  You're going to wake up one day, and it's going to occur to you that wow, I feel great!  Then you're going to realize exactly how crappy smoking had been making you feel.  That was the day I knew I was going to make it.  I felt ten years younger, and I look great 11 years later.  Course, I put on weight, worked it off, and now have to move a lot to keep it off.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 2, 2009)

Just to Prove I can
Edited to correct link.

Looks like it works better now. Thanks 4u!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 2, 2009)

hi ladies and painter dude ,,,goodluck with giving up the smoking ,,ive tried ,did it once but i use to use tobacco in my joints ,,,but im down to about 6 a day and never smoke cigs after 6 pm and my joints are now pure or i use the :bong1:

ok this is what im thinking of putting outdoors
SKUSH2 and BLUSH ,and skush1






and a skush bud i chopped


----------



## cubby (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe you should change the name of this group considdering we're trying to"grow females".......LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the Name just fine..Heres the ones I know personally:giggle:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38479


----------



## painterdude (Apr 3, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I didn't read anything that said you were bipolar no but then I don't read much these days... how do you find weed helps with the mood variations? I don't deal with stress too well and have had friends mention bipolar to me, but no doctor has ever diagnosed me as having it so I dunno. Whatevers wrong with my head I'm dealing with really well at the moment  It must be frustrating for you trying to quit. The way I see it now...if it hasn't a little green in it then it isn't worth smoking
> 
> That hypnotherapist sounds very strange indeed. Surely if something was very important to her, especially something like a pen, she would put it somewhere safe, particularly if she knew she was doing a hypno session with someone she didn't know. lol oh well
> 
> Take it easy dude



Good afternoon to ya Thorn.....the little crop is looking good as usual....I think I mentioned that I was bi-polar when I first joined MP.....or I wrote a personal to the Crazy guy in Vancouver about it.....crazy guy and I exchanged stories about psychiatric diagnosis, etc.....I take a medication called Depakote, 2000 mgs in the morning......sometimes I forget....and that sucks but I usually wait till the next morning......smoking weed is not something I can rely on, so I just smoke dope when I get the urge to be 'goofy' 'forgetful' and 'crawl inside myself'....kind of an excape mechanism for me......

I was diagnosed with a blood serum test for 'lithium level' in my system back in the late 80's......never knew I had a psychiatric condition but needed to see a shrink due to a 'legal case I was involved in which required me seeing a psychiatrist'.......

I was on 'lithium' for several years until I went toxic on 1800 mgs daily....couldn't walk straight and had trouble holding on to things.....so the VA weaned me off of lithium and replaced it with depakote.....which by the way keeps me rather normal unless I encounter some type of arsehole....then I have to be real careful about what I say to them....it's usually better for me to just walk away......

Thorn, there is a depressive cycle in the diagnosis, but haven't had many episodes lately......if I do, I usually stay in bed for several days until I feel like enjoying life once again....best of luck to ya Thorn in dealing with this [email protected]%....

Dumb question Thorn, been reading your 'Candy Floss Micro Grow Journal' and am wondering if there is a web site for buying the CFL's?  And if you have already provided the info, what page?

Oh I did know the hypnotist, 12 years at least.....careless lady with her pen.....

And I am still fighting the ciggs......a few a day.....SOB's.....doesn't make me proud......take care, painterdude

PS:  How is the puppy doing?  Forgot it's weird name already, sorry.  Also found out your rat died, that sucks big time.....I have buried three dogs and one old kittie named Patches on the property and have lost another three cats to the nasty critters that live somewhere in the woods and like to eat small things.....I have got to stop....by by


----------



## painterdude (Apr 3, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> We're about 2 hours away. (she pouts.)  Man, I wish I was only 4 minutes away, but my job is not so portable.  Pity.
> 
> Been there, Painterdude, with the wanting a smoke.  11 years smoke free.  Go me!! :woohoo:You can do it.  :yay:Go you!   It only sucks for a while.  You're going to wake up one day, and it's going to occur to you that wow, I feel great!  Then you're going to realize exactly how crappy smoking had been making you feel.  That was the day I knew I was going to make it.  I felt ten years younger, and I look great 11 years later.  Course, I put on weight, worked it off, and now have to move a lot to keep it off.



House, I am sooooooooo proud of you.....eleven years seems like a lifetime......but it does suck big time, the urge in the morning is killing me and when I eat something I am giving in so far to the SOBing ciggs.....

Haven't been up your way for about three years this July when we drove thru your country on our way to Idaho.....went thru the pass.....nice drive...

I feel like I am putting on weight, appetite is out of control, but I think I have a handle on it so far.....but have not jumped on our scale yet...hmmmm......paranoid or what??????......by by, painterdude thanks you for your thoughts


----------



## tcbud (Apr 5, 2009)

You can do it Painterdude, hang in there with that no smoking......soon you will see a cig butt on the ground and be discusted.  Soon you will know your body is loving you for quitting.  When I quit about three years ago (prolly the fifth time, long term in my life), I would breath deep each time I had a bad craving, focus on the air, focus on the breath, in and out deep and slow.  Kinda like the relaxing breaths for hypnosis.  Had to give up the patch while quitting, I liked it way too much, when I found myself thinking........hum......I could get addicted to these patches....
We are all rooting for You!


----------



## Klicks (Apr 6, 2009)

Howdy doody!!!  I'm a female grower.  Not always successful, but what I do grow is super green.  I grow in the winter months in my mud room, though this last winter I transferred my grow to a friends to fool some wanna be followers.   I started some sweets that my cat ate.......leaving me one female beauty that I'm babying to send outside when it's a little warmer.  I have some started but they've yet to sprout.  Sooon momma, sooooon!!!


----------



## painterdude (Apr 6, 2009)

tcbud.....thanks for caring.....the patch doesn't seem to do squat for me....still sneaking some ciggs though....yuk

kicks......haven't heard the term 'mud room' for awhile.....are you a potter?....and lots a luck with your 'girl'


----------



## Thorn (Apr 7, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ....which by the way keeps me rather normal unless I encounter some type of arsehole....then I have to be real careful about what I say to them....it's usually better for me to just walk away......



Sounds like me! lol Thats interesting about the lithium level diagnosis, I didn't know they did anything like that. I remember asking for a blood test to check my seratonin levels but they didn't do it.



			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> Dumb question Thorn, been reading your 'Candy Floss Micro Grow Journal' and am wondering if there is a web site for buying the CFL's?  And if you have already provided the info, what page?



Ooh I can't remember where I got mine from, I think I still have the links to my equipment pages (i've changed pc's since) but I'll have to check on that. Was possibly eBay. I forget where people are in the world, but I know people have posted a few links to american sites that ship all kinds of CFL bulbs.



			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> PS:  How is the puppy doing?  Forgot it's weird name already, sorry.  Also found out your rat died, that sucks big time.....I have buried three dogs and one old kittie named Patches on the property and have lost another three cats to the nasty critters that live somewhere in the woods and like to eat small things.....I have got to stop....by by



The puppy's great thanks. Madison is her name, she's now 6 months (today to be precise!) and very naughty but getting there, she's now pretty clean in the house and tells us when she wants to go out for toilets. She still chases the cat so got a lot to learn but she will be a very well behaved dog eventually!

Thanks for your reply, I hope you are well and having good weather


----------



## tcbud (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to the "Female Growers" Thread Klicks. 

Painterdude, I just remembered my daughter took something called Welbutrin to quit smoking.  She got it from a doc, I really dont know what kind of drug it is tho.  She did real well with it, lost weight while quitting.  That is the only time I have ever heard of someone losing weight while quitting.  Must have been one strong drug, she said it made her not care if she ate or smoked.  (not sure if I can even discuss this here, edit this out mods if I am out of line)
Also Painterdude, are you talking about a bank of T5 floresents (long bulbs, mine has eight)?  Humbolt Hydroponics I think sells them online.  I got mine at a Hydroponics Store in town (before the local Police closed them down).  The CFL bulbs (like those curly ones you buy, but for growing, bout $9) you can get at Home Depot or Lowes.
Again Good Luck....We are all rooting for you.

Thorn, sounds like things are going good for you, Puppies and Horses, lucky girl.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, Klicks!!  Welcome!

Painterdude--I used Zyban.  worked like a charm, and I quit taking it in 3 weeks.  Of course, I smoked pot, too...  

-Love


----------



## painterdude (Apr 8, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> Hi, Klicks!!  Welcome!
> 
> Painterdude--I used Zyban.  worked like a charm, and I quit taking it in 3 weeks.  Of course, I smoked pot, too...
> 
> -Love



house......thanks for caring.....checked out Zyban, and according to some of these patients, you are sooooooooooooo lucky to be alive......seems allot of them were suicidal......so I am going to stick with these crappy patches, some bud, and maybe drink more of my wife's cheap wine.....love, painterdude.......oh, here is the web site........hXXp://www.askapatient.com/viewrating.asp?drug=20711&name=ZYBAN


----------



## tcbud (Apr 8, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> house......thanks for caring.....checked out Zyban, and according to some of these patients, you are sooooooooooooo lucky to be alive......seems allot of them were suicidal......so I am going to stick with these crappy patches, some bud, and maybe drink more of my wife's cheap wine.....love, painterdude.......oh, here is the web site.........


 
I went to that link, and saw the part about nightmares....I remember wearing the patch and getting some of the most vivid "DREAMS/Possible Nightmares I have ever had.  Read the fine print on the insert of the patch and it says if that happens to not wear it at night.  So I stopped wearing it round the clock.  I still remember one of those dreams like it happened yesterday.
Again, Good Luck with the Effort, You can do it!


----------



## Colorado Lady (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello Painterdude
My husband and I quit smoking after 50 years.  He smoked 2 packs a day, me 1.  Have quit before using all above mentioned helpers, but this time was the charm.  We used "Chantix".  New med out that blocks your nicotine receptors in the brain, so if you smoke you seem to get nothing from it.  It also takes away the horrible craving.  Like if someone asks you when you quit and you say "17 days, 9 minutes and 13 seconds"  With Chantix it's not so hard and you're not thinking of a smoke every flippin second.  Ask your doctor, might work for you.
Very best of luck to you


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

What a great group. I'm new to growing, and have my first plants in veg now. They are growing inside ghetto style under fluoros at night, and outside during the day under the sun. They look great so far, and several have already preflowered with pistils. 

I live in the Mojave Desert, and it's way too hot during the summer to grow outside. Thus, my experiment with indoor-outdoor growing. 

I'm an old disabled boomer, use a powerchair for legs, and marijuana helps tremendously with pain and aids in sleep. Unfortunately, pot here is now way over my disability income budget--at nearly a grand for an ounce of bagweed. I have been buying an eighth at a time, and trying to use it as sparingly and carefully as possible. 

I decided to try a grow with hopes that I might be able to get a crop to harvest. Even though it's a ghetto grow, and I know I won't get the biggest buds with fluoros, it's what I CAN do now, and any little bit I do end up with is going to help immensely. 

I've really enjoyed reading the threads here and getting to know everyone!
I'm a retired service dog trainer and calligrapher. This grow has become my full-time job. How fascinating to look at them under the microscope! 

I'm growing organically, and have my 21 plants in gallon containers, and move them indoors and outdoors in garden carts. I plan to transplant them each into 3 gallon pots before taking them indoors to induce flowering. 

Wondered if any of you gals here have ever done an indoor-outdoor grow such as this? And if so, was it successful--even remotely so?  

I'll be thrilled to even get an ounce out of all of them--it will still be nearly a thousand dollar savings, and perhaps, I'm a bit afraid to even hope for more than a single ounce! Don't want to get too greedy in my thinking. 

I sure welcome any responses and ideas, suggestions--this being my first grow, I'm like every other newbie out there panicked each time a leaf droops or a fan leaf turns yellow. I spend at least an hour every evening checking each plant for bugs before bringing them inside under the fluoros.

i'm like the little train chugging up the hill, "I think I can, I think I can..."

Thanks in advance for any encouragment and suggestions! This is my lifeline to sanity by pain reduction and a couple hours of precious sleep.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 12, 2009)

Suicidal, eh?  That's nuts!  err...I mean...

Anyway, I seem to remember having a few crazy minutes in there, and it did make me an insomniac when I got off it.  It did kill the cravings, the hard part was breaking the habit.  I started working on that months before I quit by giving up several key smokes in the day, including no smoking until I had dropped the little people at school in the morning, not smoking for an hour after dinner, etc.  I think that knowing I really was serious about it helped, but I sure did have some tough times in there.  My little folks were very patient and loving, their persistence being the reason for quitting to begin with.

I wish you all the best, and I believe in you.  Quitting smoking was a turning point for me, because I was strong enough to walk away from something that had done nothing good for me ever in my life and I feel like a million dollars.  I walk, ride bikes, and garden.  I love to be outdoors as much as possible, loving my plants and yard.

Celebrate with me!  I got a hot tub!  FOR FREE!  Yes, that's right.  Abso-freaking-lutely free.  Well, I had to buy a couple of people lunch, and gas, and some sodas.  Other than that, a huge group of our friends and family all showed up and got it here.  It was a hot tub barn raising!  BBQ!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> 
> What a great group. I'm new to growing, and have my first plants in veg now. They are growing inside ghetto style under fluoros at night, and outside during the day under the sun. They look great so far, and several have already preflowered with pistils.
> 
> ...


 


:ciao: Im a *Male *(so dont chop me:giggle but love this group..you have come to the right place to help ya..im sure you will harvest well more then an ounce with that many plants..do you have a grow journal?  I would love to see this and fallow along..the desert is a harsh place to grow..have you thought air conditioning inside to help in summer?   and thats a lot of moving in and out..what about when plants get big?  i am moving a few in and out right now..but for outdoor grow..I wish you the best of luck..and if i can be of any help..please feel free to PM me:aok:  take care and be safe friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Apr 12, 2009)

mojavemama real nice to meet you and welcome to the site, you'll love it hear  Dog trainer and calligrapher eh? wow thats awesome, I've recently been looking into dog training as a career 

Hope you are well today


----------



## Colorado Lady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello majavemama and welcome to the group, we're glad to have you.
I have 2 sisters in the desert country, so understand your growing restrictions.  I'm always envious in the spring,(here), and they are harvesting tomatoes etc...Ahhh  but in the summer, they're burnt up and my gardens are going strong.  So hang in there and get it done early.  Don't imagine hauling 21 one gallon pots around in a garden cart is easy for a lady in a powerchair.  But isn't it worth everything to watch our beauties grow and flower?
Have you trained a service dog for yourself?  We'd love to see a picture. There is also a great site here to show off our pets.  Sorry, don't have link, but think it is here in the coffee table discussion.
Again, WELCOME


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Wecome to the Group and the Site Mojavemama.  Do you have a journal going on your grow?  If you do, place it in your signiture and we can go there easily to keep track of your grow.  Also we can read it and help you out if you have any problems.  Start a thread in the sub heading "Grow Journals" then add that link to your signiture.
I bet it is just beautiful in the Desert now. I have traveled to Arizona once around Easter and loved it.
Since you are going to grow so many plants, and seem to be planning on hauling them in and out for some time yet, I suggest you go for small plants (there are techniques that can keep your plants small, "super croping" is one) and not grow monsters.  Indoor growers here seem to be able to get upwards to an oz. a plant.  I grew in containers last year (outside), and my plants got medium big in 15 gallon containers.  Some bigger than others ( I drug one in and out last fall on a hand cart when frost started).  Your first grow will be a huge learning curve.
Good luck and again, Welcome.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello Ladies..Thought I would ask for some help..I have a problem..here is *GMCORP*..one of the last 2 Im tryn to have sex with...i meen  show sex  too..oh  nevermind you know what I meen:giggle:  Now i know she to be a female  on account her Avatar  showed Boobie:rofl:  if any remember..I DO:hubba: how ever  for the one in soil..Im going on the ratio  and placeing her in the 3 gallon container..shed gets flipped 12/12...on  4/20..


so i have *GMCORP*..and   *jenniemarie  *that has not given me sex yet 



take care and be safe Ladies:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, everyone! You have blown me away with your fantastic responses to my first post, and inquiry about growing both indoor-outdoor in the Mojave Desert. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

You have given me much to think about. Especially supercropping, which seems sensible with a bunch of plants going female that I expected half would become males. Looks like I may have 20 females, from the looks of the preflowers. I don't know if I'm ecstatic or scared spitless! I'm overwhelmed, at any rate. 

Are any of you going to the Million Marijuana March in San Francisco on May 2nd? If so, I hope you'll PM me so that we can meet up, and I can thank you in person for the encouragement and great help I've already found here in the Female Growers Group (with a few great males too!).

To answer a few questions you marvelous respondents have asked:

Yes, I have air conditioning in the house, so when I bring in the plants for flowering, in my extra bedroom, they won't be getting too hot. Right now they are in the garage at night under lights, but in another couple of weeks, it will be too hot for them to remain in there. 

Wheeling in and out: I haven't had a problem with taking the plants in at night and out in the morning, as they all fit nicely into two Ames rolling garden carts, so it's easy to push them from my powerchair--just like pushing a shopping cart in the grocery store. 

Supercropping: I've been watching videos on this, and studying as much as I can. I think it may be a way for me to keep the plants smaller, which I'll need. But it sure looks OUCH for the poor plants! Pinching and bending? Makes me glad I'm not a plant. 

DOGS: Wow, glad there are dog lovers on in this forum! Yes, I do train my own service dogs. I'm retired now, and those are the only ones I do train. I'm a clicker trainer--no pain training, all fun, and they learn fast having a blast. If anyone has dog questions, feel free to PM me. 

I looked for the forum where people share pictures of their dogs, and tried to do a search for it as well, but no luck so far. I'll keep reading and trying. 
I'd love to post pictures of my dogs at work! They make the bed, do laundry, open and shut doors and drawers, pick up stuff I drop, etc. Unfortunately, one of them has developed a taste for MJ plants, and recently defoliated half of one plant. It seems to be recovering well, and I've learned to keep the plants out of reach of the pot-lusting pooch. 

Thank you again, everyone! You have made me feel SO welcome, and normally I do not post in forums because I know the newbie threads can get so tiresome, with people asking the same things over and over, and not taking the time to read and study what's already there. 

About the MMM in SF on May 2, please, please, please PM me if you are going!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1872&highlight=critters


:ciao:   *mojavemama*...here is a link  i think  the Dogs would be good in..oh  and feel free to drop them buy  my Fall grow...the shed allways need a good watch dog..or anything else  entertain the Kidos while you and i Garden:giggle:  you say  20 females?  :yay:  how about a pic on here?  we would love to see them..and have you looked into  scrog?  that many  females..and what is the size of your room? Hope you are doing well..take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## LassChance (Apr 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *The ladies here are a little outnumbered.    How about a thread just for us.  Introduce yourselves, chat away about whatever you want....keep it clean.  *
> 
> Men- you're welcome to pop in from time to time.



GRAND idea!
I like men...but they have a different energy.  Ever notice how the energy changes when a man walks into a room? LOL!

Id feel REALLY uncomfortable saying this in the "mixed" group, but I strongly believe that plants, like animals truly respond to Love.  I talk to them, sing to them, tell them how beautiful they are and how proud of them I am...  I was especially delighted to read about the "breaking" technique ", where you gently twist the stalks and stems to break the inner core so it will repair itself and be stronger than it was originally. I SO believe that this hands-on one-on-one time spent with each plant must be perceived by the plant as what it is--tender loving care. Im looking forward to "playing" with my "girls" as they start to grow.

My new babies are tucked inside their little seed starters right now and have been for six days.  I take a peek at least twice a day to see if anybody is poking her head out yet.

Lass


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks 4u2sm0ke! I appreciate the link to the critters thread, and already posted some pictures of my service dogs at work there. Thank You!!

Yes, looks like 20 girls, and I'm still not sure of the one I thought might be male. I have no idea what I'm going to do. The room I'll be flowering them in is a standard small bedroom, probably 8 ft X 8 ft, with a small closet. Thought about scrog, as you mentioned. I can't even begin to imagine how many lights I'm going to need. 

You asked for pictures of my girls--here they are in their carts. They are way down at the bottom, so they look small inside the carts. You can also see that I started supercropping them last night.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:ciao:  mojavemama...Those look great...and IMO..if you are still in the buying stage..go with 4  @ 1000k..with light movers...thats a good room..


Now  befor I get a beat up on by these Ladies..one more thing:rofl:


How about a GJ  started on this grow..so I can :watchplant:  and :bong:..if you put a link in your signature,,I can come visit more easy...yeah..Im Lazy..I am a Male after all:giggle:  

can you teach my dog to find my :bong1:.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Welcome    mojavemama ,,,nice plants ,,,goodluck with the grow im sure youll be getting more than an oz eace:


*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> GRAND idea!
> I like men...but they have a different energy. Ever notice how the energy changes when a man walks into a room? LOL!
> 
> Id feel REALLY uncomfortable saying this in the "mixed" group, but I strongly believe that plants, like animals truly respond to Love. I talk to them, sing to them, tell them how beautiful they are and how proud of them I am... I was especially delighted to read about the "breaking" technique ", where you gently twist the stalks and stems to break the inner core so it will repair itself and be stronger than it was originally. I SO believe that this hands-on one-on-one time spent with each plant must be perceived by the plant as what it is--tender loving care. Im looking forward to "playing" with my "girls" as they start to grow.
> ...


 
*:welcome:   *
*love to see soem of your ladies threw some pics up when you have time eace:*


----------



## tcbud (Apr 15, 2009)

Wecome to the Female Growers Thread LassChance, and Welcome to MP too.


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 15, 2009)

I was just curious if it's possible to identify particular strains by leaf shape?

I have 3 different types of leaves on my plants, several of each one except for the very sativa-looking one, of which I only have one. The seed came from growers in Mendocino, and also a grower in Oregon who only grows medicinal. I had one bagseed, and I think that's the one Sativa, but can't be certain because I dumped the plants early on by accident, and all the strain markers got mixed up. 

Here is a picture of the three very different types of leaves on my plants. 

The spikey, straight leaves on wider leaves I believe came from the Mendocino grower, possibly a Kush of some kind? These have a purple cast to them, and the stems are also purple.  The droopy, more rounded and dense leafed plants have no purple, and the leaves are very fat and very rounded. The stems are dense with leaves, and the internodes are short. I believe these may be the Oregon strain, and the grower mentioned Trainwreck and Lemon Drop. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

*hello mojavemama ,,,found this on the internet *

*long thin fingered leaves =satavia*

The sativa high is often characterized as uplifting and energetic. The effects of a sativa marijuana are mostly cerebral. They give a feeling of optimism and well - being, as well as providing a good measure of pain relief for certain symptoms. A few pure sativas are also very high in THC content. They are known to have a quite spacey, or hallucinogenic, effect. Sativas are a good choice for daytime smoking

*short fat leaves =indica *

Indicas are known for their smaller stature. They are relatively short and bushy. Some are compact, others are of a more moderate height. Indicas tend to grow wider and rounder than sativas. Many look like small shrubs. Indicas typically grow out many more smaller side colas.

The indica highs are most often described as a pleasant body buzz. Indicas are great for relaxation, stress relief, and for an overall sense of calm and serenity. Marijuana indicas are also very effective for overall body pain relief, and often used in the treatment of insomnia. They are the late - evening choice of many smokers as an all - night sleep aid. A few pure indica strains are very potent in THC, and will cause the "couchlock" effect, enabling the smoker to simply sit still and enjoy the experience of the smoke.

*also heres a link which also may help *

hxxp://www.medicalmarihuana.ca/strains.html

*change the xx to tt ,,,eace:*


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, UKGirl420! 

Appreciate your taking the time to share the info with me. I've also read this information, and the strains link you posted, but what I'm really asking is not about sativas, indicas or ruderalis's, but if anyone had any idea by looking at the leaves what particular general strains they might be closely related to. 

I have not seen any pages that match up leaf shape with strains, and I don't know if that can even be done. Which is why I was asking! I guess I was hoping someone might say, "that looks more like AK47 than Kush, or, "it looks more like an f1 variety to me, because...." . 

If leaves don't really tell much about the particular strain, then so be it! I just was curious, that's all, wondering if experienced growers could sort of tell the strain by the shape of the leaves, combined with stature, space between nodes, etc. 

I'm just amazed how different all three of these strains I have seem to be from each other. 

Thanks again, UKGirl420, for taking time to respond!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry  *mojavemomma*....no way to tell by leaf..*UKgirl  *is correct and that  sativa  or  indica is all you can realy make outta a leaf...take care anmd be safe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 16, 2009)

*oops sorry was :stoned:

i dont think you can tell a paticular strain just by looking at the leaves 

im sure someone will who knows for sure wether you can or not  will be along sooneace:*


----------



## tcbud (Apr 16, 2009)

Agree with the above, shape of leaf will indicate if it has more Sativa or Indica, but not set in granite.  I am growing some trainwreck right now (slim long leaf, can be seen in my journal, goldilocks grow), vastly different leaf shape from the indica dom Pot of gold, much wider leaf.


----------



## painterdude (Apr 16, 2009)

Colorado Lady said:
			
		

> Hello Painterdude
> My husband and I quit smoking after 50 years.  He smoked 2 packs a day, me 1.  Have quit before using all above mentioned helpers, but this time was the charm.  We used "Chantix".  New med out that blocks your nicotine receptors in the brain, so if you smoke you seem to get nothing from it.  It also takes away the horrible craving.  Like if someone asks you when you quit and you say "17 days, 9 minutes and 13 seconds"  With Chantix it's not so hard and you're not thinking of a smoke every flippin second.  Ask your doctor, might work for you.
> Very best of luck to you



HELLO COLORADO LADY......I truely love the fact that sooooooo many of you are offering help......about CHANTIX.....I already HAD a prescription for the drug, but got the gitters when I read about the suicidal thoughts of some of the patients that were using the medication...I believe they call it adverse reactions.....anyways, had another close friend tell me not to smoke and use the patch at the same time.....heart attacks....sooooooo, I [email protected]$ canned the patches and will now try CHANTIX and see what happens.....

Am having all kinds of problems quitting and would rather contemplate suicide than smoke any more ciggs......but this suicide crap sounds pretty far out and I think I can handle it without any problems.....smoke a dubbie and relax sounds like a good plan to me......

Colorado, thanks for helping out.....painterdude


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey! I just adore the ladies on this site. Other sites Ive perused (This is the only one Ive signed for) dont seem to have a lot of women members. Shame that. Youre all so damn knowledgeable.
Please can you let a boy join? Cause the fellers on here are sooooooooooo boring. (Please don't tell them I said that)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

Vespasian said:
			
		

> Please can you let a boy join? Cause the fellers on here are sooooooooooo boring. (Please don't tell them I said that)


 



:rofl:


 

:bolt:

:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone, for your helpful input! I finally started a grow journal. 

Last night I let 100 ladybugs loose on my plants after finding an aphid that slipped by my watch. It's starting to get hot here, and next week temps should be up in the 90's. 

Thanks to the joys of PVC pipe, I have constructed a shade tent for the plants, and will keep them out in direct sun in morning, then when temps get over 75F, will put them under shade tent with pots covered in layers of newspaper, and newspaper to shade the soil of each plant.  Boy, the games we have to play here in the hot hot hot hot Mojave Desert!


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2009)

Im not a girl but i really like girls  , can i join pretty pleas??


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 21, 2009)

For an indoor grow room (soil) without a water drainage area, what do growers use to catch the water run off?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

i only have a small cupboard so i use plates under the pots 
but anything that will hold the water will do tray ,,,pan,,,bowl ,,,eace:

nice sun shade you made btw :48:


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 21, 2009)

Brouli said:
			
		

> Im not a girl but i really like girls  , can i join pretty pleas??


Ear! Bog off Brouli :hitchair:  I was here first. If anyone should be invited, ITS ME!!! 
Well, Helloooooooooooo again ladies  :guitar: :heart: :giggle:


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 22, 2009)

Ummm, I dunno, Vespasian...you say, "Vae, puto deus fio...," meaning, "I am becoming God." Sounds dangerous to me. But just so I'll know, it's Godlike to  understand when we write stuff like, "One of my plants is PMS-ing, has bloated stems..." and you won't be throwing out big male "BooYah's!"??? And when we say, "I accidentally gave my plant a Brazilian," you won't go, "Huh?" In other words, you can talk our language, right? <G>


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ummm, I dunno, Vespasian...you say, "Vae, puto deus fio...," meaning, "I am becoming God." Sounds dangerous to me.<G>


. Vespasian was a commoner and soldier first and foremost. 
The term "Vae puto deus fio" was said to be his sense of humour still showing on his deathbed. 
Oh dear, I think I'm becoming a god. Referring to the habit the Romans had of deifying their emperors after death. (But I bet you knew that, 'cause you girls are brilliant :giggle:  ) 
Sorry, thought I'd clear up the handle and sig, as a few people had asked.
PS. The ladies still rule on here!   (Shhhhhhhhh).


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Vespasian said:
			
		

> Ear! Bog off Brouli :hitchair: I was here first. If anyone should be invited, ITS ME!!!
> Well, Helloooooooooooo again ladies  :guitar: :heart: :giggle:


 

sorry 4u2sm0ke  and painterdude was here first :giggle:


----------



## painterdude (Apr 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> sorry 4u2sm0ke  and painterdude was here first :giggle:


....I even remember the day.....November 22nd, 2008.....tcbud wrote to me and said that she had discovered that I was SOMEHOW a member of THE FEMALE GROWERS GROUP.....and wanted to know how I felt about it.....well I was honored to become the first male member and am slowly getting to know them and hopefully earning their trust and friendship....they have become extremely helpful allies in my quest to grow lots of female plants.....SO THANKS TO EVERYONE....LOVE YOU ALL....THE PAINTERDUDE....

.....don't really have an opinion about the guys joining, perhaps you could have a contest or something.....and I hope the best guy wins....:woohoo::smoke1::beatnik:eace::ciao::48::heart:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 28, 2009)

Vespasian, Brouli, and 4u (who has been invited to join already),
All of you are invited to join the Female Grower's Group.  No pushing and shoving, please go to Group Memberships and apply.  I will be checking back to see if any of you "Man" up and actually do.  All commer's are welcome, be they male or female.

As for the Rest of Us,
So nice to see you all are doing fine.  Great going on the shade Mojave, I am lucky in the late part of the day trees shade my girls a bit....or will when they are out this summer, am sure I dont get near the temps you do.
Painterdude, How is that quiting smoking going? Hope you are kicking the hell out of it.

Me, for my lil grow, I am being confused as heck about this. I have a hermi Super Male, not just a run of the mill out the door male.  Wanted to make some seeds, and he turned she.  (this will not happen to males joining the Female Growers's Group, or it has not yet anyway)

Anyone up for a contest or poll or some fun type thread?  I think the guys have gotten used to our presence now.  Ideas can be sent to me in a PM if you like, or brought up here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2009)

:ciao:  Ladies  :heart:  I love that I dont need to be a member to enjoy the company..Like the other fella said...the men here are so boring..:rofl:  


You Ladies Rock:lama:


----------



## painterdude (May 5, 2009)

hi everybody.......hope you all are having some nice weather

......we lost electricity yesterday for about three hours due to 60 mph winds and horizontal rains.....am in the process of re-roofing some of the house's six smaller roofs.....and we got some water running down two walls...oopsie

.......tcbud.....the smoking thing is getting harder and harder, seems like it's getting worse, very psychotic about things lately, some road rage and a verbal fight with a Nurse Ratchet who works for my new VA doctor......she wouldn't let me see him but eventually I got an appointment.....and a prescription for Nicotine Gum, which has yet to arrive in the mail......maybe that will get the job done

...........haven't germed anything yet as the weather is still very crappy and cold and wet and windy and unpredictable......:heart:....painterdude


----------



## Brouli (May 9, 2009)

i know maybe my puppy will help me get approved her name is Reefa  

EDIT


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## JBonez (May 10, 2009)

happy mothers days ladies!


----------



## mojavemama (May 10, 2009)

Hi All! I've been on vacation for a week, and left my precious girls at home with hubby, who managed to drown most of them. Details on my grow journal. I wanted to scream and cry, but I bit my tongue and just thanked my hubby for getting up at 4 am every morning to tend to the plants. 

Anyway, after the flood, I culled half of the plants that were the most damaged by sitting in swampy water for 7 days, and I trimmed the rotted roots, repotted in dry organic soil in 3 gallon pots lined with newspaper,  and let them sit under fluoros for 3 days. Then I took the culled plants outside and decided to just let nature do its thing. At midnight, I gave them a foliar feed. 

I let all the plants (the 11 good ones left and the culled 10) stay outside in the morning sun, then put the culled ones under the shade tent for the afternoon hours. Still, the temps are about 100% outside now, so I'm not really expecting any of the culled plants to live much longer, but who knows? One is a Sativa, and it looks pretty good. 

Have any of you galz ever done any forced flowering outdoors? 

I still have such a gut horrible feeling about intentionally killing 11 female plants. What absolutely rotten luck that every one of the 21 plants ended up being females. Figured if there was a way to force flower the culled plants that are now living outside full-time, before they get any bigger in veg state, I might be able to salvage a bit of them. 

I know some people have forced flowering outdoors by putting black thick garbage bags over the plants for 12 hours each night, or by painting a large paper bag for light opaqueness, but not sure it will work here in this heat. 
Still, they are the rejects, so what can it hurt to experiment? 

Meanwhile, the 11 healthiest girls will be kept in veg state a few more weeks until they are fleshed out again. I will keep taking them out in the morning sun though, as long as I can keep the roots cool and use the shade cloth generously. 

What a frustration! My girls were all so healthy and bushy, not at all leggy, and to come home to find them smelling like a sewer, dropping leaves all over the place--was a heartbreaker, for sure. 

Trip was also a bust--planned to attend the Million Marijuana March in San Francisco, but it rained nonstop. 

This experimental indoor-outdoor desert grow has been a real learning experience for me--perhaps the best thing that could happen for my first grow. I made most every mistake possible, yet still, those girls thrive. Even the worst of the drowned plants are now perking up outside. 

I figure if I can make it through this grow, I'll be MUCH better prepared next grow, and will do it much better. Even if I get no harvest this time, I'll have invested a lot of time in learning, and that's always a worthwhile thing, right?

Happy Mothers Day to all the moms here in the female growers forum! And a very special Mothers day greeting to all the mother plants, too!


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2009)

Mojave,
The *biggest *arguement around my house is about *watering*.....So So sorry to hear that the plants were watered like that, my husband beleives in more is better when it comes to watering.  I try to intervene as much as I can and take care of all watering when they are in the house.
Painting your containers white will help on keeping the roots cooler.  I just posted some pics of my garden, I have about half my containers white, they will be used for the clones ( the plants I took outside today will be in black pots, that are larger than the white ones and black will help keep the girls warmer during cooler spring evenings).

NO on the plastic over your plants, they will rot from the damp.
Try taking them inside for the 12 hour dark period, in a lightless room will work
I put out plants last year that had been under 18 hours light, they imediately went to flower,  one I let finish flowering, the others I pinched the flowers off and let them revedge.  I imagine you can do something like that next year, I  have heard it done before, getting three harvests outdoor that way. Spring, Summer and Late Fall harvests.  Stagger your plantings.

Happy Mothers Day to All of You!

We are all rooting for you Painterdude....Hope smokin some reefer helps.  Nurse Ratchet must be a hundred years old now....


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 10, 2009)

*happy mothers day to the moms in america  

*


----------



## PencilHead (May 10, 2009)

Wow, it's nice in here, not all junky like the other sections.  Never been in here before.  Smells good too.

Just wanted to drop by and say happy Mothers Day to one and all.


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2009)

Thank you UKgirl, Happy Mothers Day to all in the UK too!

Nice to know this thread is not "junky", Happy Mothers Day to You too, Pencilhead.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 10, 2009)

*thanks tcbud ,,but ,the uk celebrates it in march *


----------



## Colorado Lady (May 11, 2009)

Well Mojavemama, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that most men think "more is better" especially watering.  So far, my sweetie is mildly curious but kind of drifts away and leaves it to me.  Hooray!!!

I lost 15 GOOD seeds this week, first time I've had to pay, due to defective thermostats in seedling mat.  They all started to sprout and then died.  Tested the mats and they were at 99 to 105 degrees.  Nursury will take them back but too late for me to reorder.  Dang!!!!!! Luckily made lots of seed last year, but wanted some variety this year.

Hope you desert grow is doing well.  Know how hard it is to grow in the heat and wind.  Have sisters out your way and their garden is almost done when mine is just getting started. 

 Hope everyone had an awesome Mothers Day


----------



## mojavemama (May 11, 2009)

Ohhhh, Noooooo Colorado Lady! I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your good seeds this year due to a faulty thermostat in the seedling mat. How devastating! I haven't tried a real seedling mat yet. I germinated my seedlings on regular waterproof heating pads set on low. 

Yes, it's a real challenge to grow anything very green here past mid-May. Still, though I'm trying to kill 11 plants by leaving them outside in 7% humidity and 100 degree temps all day long, they are all miraculously surviving and thriving--growing new leaves rapidly. And these are the culled plants, the ones who sustained the most damage during hubby's flood. Go figure! 

This is going against everything I have read about temperature needs of marijuana. Yet, they are definitely thriving and growing. Thanks so much for the response. Envy you in coooool green Colorado. Bet you don't have to wear oven mitts to drive your car there, do you?


----------



## tcbud (May 11, 2009)

Mojave, MJ is hearty when grown outside.  I get temps of 100 plus summer time, and my plants thrive out there, I wouldnt but they do.  I think you will find your culls will suprise you if you continue to keep their roots from drying out to much or get too much direct sun hotest part of day.  Heat is a problem too on those roots, I paint my pots white, and keep them cooler that way, one year I wrapped them in butcher paper.  Water is needed a bit more during the heat, I water mornings.  One reason I container garden is I am on a limited well.  Well this year it will be limited a bit more than usual.  I too have watering issues with the spouse.  I looked in on your journal, Your doing great.

Colorado, RIP those seeds.  So sorry to hear bout that.  I ended up with three female from ten seeds.  Im keeping my figers crossed one doesnt hermi on me in the middle of the season.....

Good night ladies.


----------



## mojavemama (May 11, 2009)

TCBud, thanks so much for the helpful reply! Sounds like those culls may just live a bit longer, even in the heat here. I also water in the mornings, work hard to keep the roots cool by wrapping water-saturated heavy layers of newspaper around the pots, and shredded wet newspapers on the top of the soil. What is so very helpful (and hopeful for me!) in your response is knowing that others have had plants in 100 degree temps and THEY LIVED! 

I'd still like to bring my plants outside--the ones I saved--during the day, as long as they are small enough for me to transport them in and out each day. 
Since they are in 3 gallon pots, I hope they won't get too heavy for me to continue doing this, even when they go into flowering. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 12, 2009)

*I know how much females like getting flowers.. so heres a little mothers day gift from Turkey*


----------



## Colorado Lady (May 12, 2009)

ooh Turkey   How thoughtful to send us flowers.  When should I expect them delivered?  UPS can be here in 3 days.  I await with great excitement.  Almost out of last years grow and looking forward to something different.  

And Mojavemama, who is your avatar picture?  Looks like my uncle Russell, who usually thought he was a country western singer and didn't look at all like the rest of us hicks.  Sorry Hick if you're reading.

Let's all have an excellent day:watchplant:


----------



## mojavemama (May 12, 2009)

Colorado Lady, my avatar picture is a Russell, but probably not your uncle Russell. If it IS your Uncle Russell, then you'll have to scrape me off the floor. My avatar picture is of the musician Leon Russell--my favorite performer of all time, Master of Time and Space, and I took the picture at a concert last December. How much do I love Leon? Enough to trade all 21 of my ready-to-flower female plants for a chance to share a few tokes with Leon. Sigh! <G>


----------



## Yoga (May 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies (and Gentlemen).  Even though I joined the group a while ago I am just getting around to introducing myself.  

I am in my 30's.  After I moved from Alaska (where you could be fairly open about it) to a place that you don't even mention smoking, I knew that I had to grow.  My husband can't smoke, but will build me anything that I need (an is proud as hell of the product) and with this site giving me knowledge I am doing pretty good.  I currently have 4 lowryders under a 600 watt hps and 3 Pure Power Plant and 3 Nirvana Special that just sprouted with CFLs.

I have also encouraged other girls to start growing (and stop mooching off of me).  Love this site and the encouragement.  Best of all like that I have the knowlege not to have to depend on anyone for my weed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 13, 2009)

*hello and welcome to MP yoga,,,
nice of your husband to support you ,,,be sure to threw some pics up of your ladies ,,,and look forward to seeing you on the boards :48: *


----------



## tcbud (May 13, 2009)

Wecome Yoga glad to see you stop in.  I am sure MP will be lots of help (growing), it sure helps me with my grow.  Do You keep a grow journal here?


----------



## Yoga (May 13, 2009)

My husband is great.  I will look at stuff in the DIY section and then he builds it for me.  He made me an awesome veg box from his own design.  He would love to smoke if he could and the fact the he doesn't hold it against me is great.  I don't know if I could be so kind if our situations were reversed.  BUT, the only thing that he has asked is that I don't post journals or pictures to the site.  And since he supports me so much I really try to abide by his wishes (there really aren't that many).  

That being said, when I checked on my Lowryders this morning the first thing I thought is that I wish I could put up a picture because they look GOOD.  Knock on wood.


----------



## tcbud (May 13, 2009)

I understand totally, my husband only can smoke while laid off in the winter, up till a month he will go back to work.  At least he can smoke for a few months.  So, I am regulated to smoking out on the porch most of the year.  I can imagine your girls look great though.


----------



## painterdude (May 13, 2009)

SO SORRY BUT I FORGOT TO WISH ALL YOU MOTHERS A HAPPY MOMMY DAY......both of my wife's boys called her and that was heartwarming for her......

......am germinating six Purple Sativa from bcseed company....last year they all went male....lets hope for better results this year....

Opened my box from the CFL company and I had this cute little note from the guy who packed it......he hoped everything was OK because he 'wants to keep his job'.....:heart::flyainterdude


----------



## mojavemama (May 16, 2009)

Hi Galz!

Quick question. I'm about to transition my ladies from veg into flowering. I've read most often to just go straight to 12/12, but yesterday, when I was at the local hydroponic store to get some mylar and panda cloth, the guy there advised me strongly to do a two-week "adjustment period" from veg into flowering, cutting the lights gradually to 12/12 rather than all at once. 

Wondered what you all thought about this, and what your advice would be? 
Should I just dive in and go 12/12 from the get-go, or follow the slow transition period? 

Apparantly, the hydro store also sells nutes for this transition period, so I wasn't real sure if the advice was more to sell nutes or not. 

Sure appreciate any feedback on this topic!


----------



## mojavemama (May 20, 2009)

Ahhhh, how envious I am of all you galz here with good lights! I'm still struggling with fluoros, and have to augment them with outdoor sunshine every day. 

That means preparing and moving 19 plants outside each morning, which, after doing the wet newspaper dance, covering everything with shadecloth, and adding moisture to the stones on the bottom of each rolling cart, I end up spending 2 hours in the morning and an hour in the evening just transitioning them. 

Man, I can't imagine what it would be like to just be able to switch lights on and off, water & feed the girls all in one place. What a timesaver it must be!
Yes, color me green with envy and drooling copiously!

On a happy note, though, in spite of all the time it takes me to keep them alive and thriving in 100 degree plus weather, they thrill me with how healthy and robust they are, and how much growth they have gone through since putting them into flowering 4 days ago. 

I could never have done this without all of your help. You kept me going when I wanted to give up, and filled in essential gaps in my learning that helped me so much in meeting these girls needs. THANK YOU!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hi Galz!
> 
> Quick question. I'm about to transition my ladies from veg into flowering. I've read most often to just go straight to 12/12, but yesterday, when I was at the local hydroponic store to get some mylar and panda cloth, the guy there advised me strongly to do a two-week "adjustment period" from veg into flowering, cutting the lights gradually to 12/12 rather than all at once.
> 
> ...



Go right to 12/12.  Doing a gradual switch over only lengthens your flowering time--there is absolutely no reason for it.  I probably wouldn't be taking this guy's advise...


----------



## mojavemama (May 20, 2009)

Hemp Goddess, thank you for taking the time to give me your advice on the 12/12 abruptly or gradually. I went ahead and did the 12/12, and am on day 4 of flowering now. They show no stress from it, and they were so ready to flower--all of them showing beautiful pistils already after just 4 days. I'm stoked! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Colorado Lady (May 21, 2009)

Good Morning Mojave
Boy, do you have to work for your ladies.  Here's an A for effort!!!!! Know how hard it is to grow (read "darn near impossible") in the desert ,used to live in Blythe.  For you northerners, the only way to work on your tan was to lay under a sprinkler or go to the river.  We all applaud all your efforts!!!!!
I also lived in Montana for 25 years and just as hard to grow there.  Just the opposite, TOO COLD!!!!!! Had to start my grow with large rocks placed where plants would go.  The sun heated the rock, which heated the soil etc... Then plants out middle of June (with snow somtimes on July 4th) planted in wall o waters and under rami clothe.  And just like the tomatoes, frost when they were still green, had to start growing in the house under MH and then sodium lights.  Now that we are in Colorado, the climate is JUST RIGHT.

You mentioned over $900 an ounce.  Was that a typo?  If not, that's outragious.  No wonder you work sooooo hard for your medicine.  Here it runs $100 to $125.  Not as good as we can grow ourselves, but o.k.

And, on the Leon Russell picture, wow, how did he get so old.  Oh, that's right, it's because I did too.  Saw Peter Franptom on t.v. the other day, he's old too.  What happened to that long curly hair?  Guess we forget our age until we pass a mirror one day and Holy Cow what happened?

So, keep posting pic on your grow.  Such pretty young ladies.  And how about a couple more of your service dogs.  Beautiful


----------



## CThuglife (May 21, 2009)

i dont get this website. :\


----------



## CThuglife (May 21, 2009)

wat the?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2009)

:giggle: :giggle:   This is what this website is about: 

This is a little Speed Queen that I trimmed up the other day.  She is hanging and drying right now.


----------



## mojavemama (May 22, 2009)

ROFL, Colorado Lady! Yep, while Leon is for sure gettin' up there, he's had the white hair a lonnnnng time. He was prematurely grey, and even in the 70's, his hair was silver. His age finally caught up with his "Father Time" look. And yep, I don't know who that image is in the mirror when I pass, either. Can't possibly be me. Not with wrinkles and sags, no, just can't be...<G>

No, there was no typo on Vegas pot prices in the area where I live. It's $120 an eighth, $960 an ounce. And that's one BIG reason why I have to grow if I want the relief pot gives me as medicine. I simply cannot afford the over-the-top prices. No doubt there are many who pay much less here, I just don't know them. I live a quiet suburban life, don't smoke out in public, and no one here knows I'm growing. 

Thanks for your kind words! You always make me smile. Here's a pix of one of my elder service dogs. He raids the pot leaves whenever my back is turned. Here's caught in the act!


----------



## mojavemama (May 22, 2009)

Wow, Hemp Goddess, your name is well deserved. That's some gorgeous bud you have drying there. ENJOY!


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2009)

mojave, I thot that was Leon Russel, dayum, he was grey when I saw his "Marraige" concert, wonder if him and his lady stayed together?!  What an entertainer.  You do know you can flower your girls under CFL's right?  They cost way less to run than the other HID (I think that is right, not sure.)  NorCalHal I think does some budding with CFL's too.


----------



## mojavemama (May 23, 2009)

TC, I wish I could have seen the marriage concert. Wow! No, unfortunately, he and Mary, his former wife, are no longer together. But the kids do play on tour with Leon occasionally, and they probably do with Mary as well. I don't know much about Leon personally, just am crazy about his music. I tend my plants to Leon's music!

Thanks for the tip on checking NorCal's posts to learn more about CFL flowering. I'll do that first thing tomorrow. I'm using half and half fluoros and cfl's right now. But I'm covering the walls with fluoros and covering the sides and front, as well as in-between plants with 2700K and 3000K cfl's. 
The 14 four-foot T-8 fluoros (6500, 3000 & 2700K) are overhead. While far from ideal, and since these are not the high-wattage cfl's, I'm going to try to augment with at least 5 hrs natural sun per day. Maybe I'll get lucky and they will turn out ok. Ohhhh, that would be SO nice. 

Thanks, TC. Always great to see your posts!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2009)

Hey Mojavemama, hang in there.  Try and save for an HID--lumen for lumen, they cost less to purchase intitally, they cost less to operate every month, they put out less heat, and they produce way more bud than CFLs.

Even though I am in the mountains in the west, it is actually high desert--I have the low humidity and the high temps that you get in the Mojave (I have always found this kind of weird).  It is not unusual for us to have <20% humidity and >100 degrees in the summer (on the other hand, we get 6+' of snow and sub freezing temps in the winter).


----------



## Moto-Man (May 24, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :giggle: :giggle:   This is what this website is about:
> 
> This is a little Speed Queen that I trimmed up the other day.  She is hanging and drying right now.



Hi HG, did you scrog this SQ?  

This is my 1st post to the Women's Group! I think guys are welcome, right?

Cheers,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Hi HG, did you scrog this SQ?
> 
> This is my 1st post to the Women's Group! I think guys are welcome, right?
> 
> Cheers,



No, I don't think that Speed Queen would do well in a scrog (Satori does though ).  I topped this little girl once.  She was only about 16" tall. SQ does not grow a whole lot after being put into flower.  She does well in a sog type grow.  All of the SQ I have grown has had really hard dense buds.  I got 53 grams of very well trimmed bud from her.

Yes, you guys are welcome!


----------



## Moto-Man (May 24, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, I don't think that Speed Queen would do well in a scrog (Satori does though ).  I topped this little girl once.  She was only about 16" tall. SQ does not grow a whole lot after being put into flower.  She does well in a sog type grow.  All of the SQ I have grown has had really hard dense buds.  I got 53 grams of very well trimmed bud from her.
> 
> Yes, you guys are welcome!



Thanks HG for that extra info regarding the S and SQ strains. I've found my smaller SQ to have some seriously hard and dense bud. My larger one still has a lot of white pistils and will need to have some more time to flower, I think.

But... my smaller Satori just got chopped, so I just updated my GJ too, and yes, I have pics  :hubba:

Thanks for making me feel welcome hanging w/ the girls - I've always enjoyed doing just that 

Cheers,


----------



## Colorado Lady (May 24, 2009)

Hemp Goddess we must be neighbors, judging from your weather.  Just a little dryer here, lower humidity but still in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Colorado Lady (May 28, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies and Painterdude
Discovered thrips on my 2 week old plants.  A smart man recommended Raid house & garden.  NOT FOR EDIBLE PLANTS  Is there something else someone has tried that works?  And are the tiny round black beads their eggs? My loop is only a 10x and thought it was just soil particles.  Now, not so sure.  Need a higher power loop for sure.

Also in the "stupid" department: if your garden soil is getting too hot too early like mine....do not put straw over it as mulch!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I now have a flower garden full of sprouting straw. DANG!!!! I'll be pulling it all summer


----------



## tcbud (May 28, 2009)

I think UKgirl420 had thrips, *I think*.  I dont remember what she did. You may want to PM her about it.  A bug killer for vedgies works good on mites (tho they are not thrips (never had the experience), or something with neem oil in it may help.  Or the pyrithium stuff, is organic....spelling is prolly off on that.  You might want to look in the sick plants departement for a sticky on bad bugs and sprays against them.

Here is a link on white flys from a "sticky" in plant problems......it lists some stuff to use on them, I imagine http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2099that might help.


At this point, you are not gonna be consuming any of the plant you will be spraying, tho I would agree with you about the lable not for edible plants.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 29, 2009)

yes tc i did :hairpull:

colarado lady ,,i used neem oil and liqued soap ,,
i dunked in in water first ,,then sprayed them liberally on both sides of the leaves ,,so they were drenched ,,,,every otherday for 2 weeks then a light spray everyother day for 2 weeks by then they should of gone ,,,i also hung them sticky flytraps in my flowering closet ,,as thrips are attracted to the hps lighting ,,,,
also if you want to buy a safe spray this is reccomended  natural RX 

 from this web page great info on thrips and there damage 
http://www.bugspray.com/article/thrips.html

good luck eace:


----------



## painterdude (May 29, 2009)

hello Colorado Lady and all you other wonderful girls.....sooooo, Colorado, several years ago my wife and I spent  several days cleaning out a 'lama' barn, got loads of manure along with lots of straw that was layered like shale.....we spread it all over her flower beds, and right after the first rain, walla, a sh*t load of weeds, grass, etc. started growing in a very healthy, manure....years later we are still dealing with that decision, i.e. pulling weeds and grass during the spring and beginning of summer......aren't life experiences great?:heart::heart::heartainterdude


----------



## tcbud (May 30, 2009)

It must be bug egg layin' season.  I got some eggs on a few of my plants.  Look like clusters off white, darn darn and double darn.  I got out the mite spray, sprayed the holy heck out of them, just in case. I hit a big red bug with wings, it started to move, fall over, move , fall over......I tried to spray a baby grasshopper and I think I missed.  I guess this stuff works on bugs pretty good.  Let's hope it kills the lil bugger's as they hatch or with thier first meal.


----------



## muggelborn (May 31, 2009)

Am looking for a way to grow more potent pot. I have to grow it hidden on my balcony, and I have tomato plants in the front. Trouble is the pot plants grow higher than the tomaoto plants do. Any one, got any idea's? 
Last time I got caught with it was in Texas, which cost's me dearly, I lost my husband from a heart attack. I told them he couldn't take it, but they didn't believe me. I have last all I can, and I have no fear of the law. They can kiss my indian ***! My peopls was here first!


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2009)

Muggleborn
Try the Lowryder strain, I hear it stays small.  Then there is the LST method (low stress training).  It can hold the height down too.  Also, indoor growers use a technique called SuperCropping.  Has to do with pinching and breaking the cleulose in the stem. Check out LST and SuperCropping in this section...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=44

Welcome to the "Female Growers" thread and Marijauna Passion.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 31, 2009)

welcome to the females growers club 

TC BUD has you covered ,,goodluck eace:


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2009)

I was just looking into HIE's Auto Flower for seeds thread, that may be something to consider too, for small plants. And another thread about AutoFlowers, this one shows to harvest,
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42081


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 31, 2009)

Just a little update on what's in the closet(s).

A while ago I decided to go through my seeds and grow out some of those freebies from the seed companies that I had and some experimental crosses that I had come across.

This is a Safari Mix that is almost 5 weeks into flowering.  
The second is a Gigabud--10 days into flowering.  
This next monster sativa is a Shiva.  The only seed to germ from a freeby pack I got several years ago.  She was put into flowering 5-2 and obviously has a ways to go.  Although the buds are still light and airy, she already needs support  .  
And in the vegging closet--The six babies are a Kush cross grown from seed.  I also just germed 5 C99, 3 mystery seeds, and 5 K2 crosses.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

:ciao:  Ladies...just stopping by to have :bong:

Nice closet THG:clap:


Take care and be safe


----------



## painterdude (Jun 3, 2009)

HELLO EVERYBODY.......hope you all had a nice memorial day weekend, it's really weird celebrating dead soldiers but who am I to say what we should do or not do.....anyway

I was wondering if any of you female growers have ever come across something like this....I was two weeks into my first cfl experiment with six purple sativa from bcseed co. and walla, all of a sudden I have this 'brown stuff' on one plant...I pinched the two leaves off so I could take a better picture.....anybody got any ideas?????????:hairpull::confused2: painterdude


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeesh, Painterdude! It's hard to tell from the picture (and it sure looks like an Indica dominant to me, not a Satica with those fat leaves)--but is the brown stuff laying on TOP of the leaves, in other words, can you scratch it off? Or is it like that on the top and bottom, going THROUGH the leaves? This looks like NOTHING in any of my plant problem books or anything I could find online. Very strange.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2009)

I have to agree that that sure looks like an Indica ...

Did you splash nutrient solution on your leaves?


----------



## painterdude (Jun 4, 2009)

hi mojavemama.....sorry about the 'cracker' mixup....OK, this stuff seems to be part of the leaf and does not rub off and it is showing up on another plant.....very strange is correct....

hi hemp goddess.....have only been watering them and haven't gotten to the point that I want to give them nutrients....am using Fox Farm Ocean soil which should do the job for awhile and they are under 6400kelvin 2000lumen bulbs....and bcseed says that this is an Indica/Sativa cross, with apparent Indica dominance......hey, what does that mean? am totally lost in dealing with the hybrids...

mojavemama, I am going to post a pic showing how big these leaves are....and hopefully a light green spotted leaf that I think will turn brown......yukkie poo poo

and I decided to include a pic of one of two plants that were seemingly tortured with lack of water....my fault....but look at the leaf curl, wife thinks I have mites.....sheeeeeitski....

thanks for caring you guys, love the attention, painterdude


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, Painterdude...If your wife says you have mites, it's time to check your plants carefully and isolate the ones you suspect have them. Do you have a magnifier you can use to look under the leaves? 

I've read in a couple of places that people have put out pans of water and lowered the humidity in the environment, and the mites jump into the water. 
Don't know if this is true or an "old husband's tale." But since it doesn't cost anything to try, I'm just tossing it out there. 

I had mites earlier this year, but since I inspect my plants daily very carefully with a magnifying glass, I caught them early on and used Ladybugs to eradicate them. 

Lots of people use Neem oil successfully, but others with heavier infestations say it doesn't work for them. Pyrethins is another usual product widely used, but again, people complain that in a heavy infestation, it also doesn't work. Others swear by a product called "Ultra-Fine Horticultural Oil," which to me, looks like it's nothing more than mineral oil. 

I use Safer Insecticidal soap (widely available) for mites, thrips, aphids--and it works very well for me. 

Here's what the Cervantes book says:

"Spidermites perfer a dry climate 70-80F and reproduce every five days in temps above 80F. Create a hostile environment by lowering the temperature to 60F and spray foliage, especially under leaves, with a jet of cold water. Spraying literally blasts them off the leaves as well as increases the humidity. Their repoductive cycle will be slowed and you will have a chance to kill them before they do much damage. Manual removal works for small populations. Smash all mites in sight between the thumb and index finder, or wash the leaves individually between two sponges. Avoid infecting other plants with contaiminated hands or sponges. 

Remove leaves with more that 50% damage and throw away, making sure insects and eggs do not reenter the garden. If mites have attacked only one or two plants, isolate the infected plants and treat them seperately. Take care when removing foliage not to spread the mites to other plants. Severely damaged plants should be removed from the garden and destroyed. 

Smear a layer of TANGLEFOOT around the lips of containers and at the base of stems to create barriers spider mites cannot cross. This will help isolate them to specific plants. (Note: smear a layer of TANGLEFOOT at each end of drying lines when hanging buds to contain spider mites. Once foliage is dead, mites try to migrate down dyring lines to find live foliage with fresh, flowing sap." 

So, Painterdude, if your wife suspects you have mites on the plants, don't wait! Check them out thoroughly and when you find them (note that I didn't say "if" you find them--I trust your wife!) treat them in some fashion asap. 

Pests are something I always expect to have because I'm doing an indoor-outdoor grow, so I tend to be very vigilant. If, due to health issues or whatever--you don't have the waywithall to be as vigilant as you know you need to be, here's a woman's suggestion: Ask your wife to be the daily plant checker, and do something wonderful for her in return. A nightly foot rub would probably be really appreciated! Or taking over some small job that she normally does, but you know she truly dislikes doing. 

Trust me on this, I'm a wife, and if my husband ever said, "If you are willing to do this 15 minute task for me every day, I'll vacuum the house"---I'd be flying high and thrilled with that 'deal.' 

Good luck figuring out what the heck is happening with your beautiful hybrids!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2009)

:ciao:  Mojave..we place water in grow room to raise the Humidity...a higher humidity will help keep them at bay..never heard of them jumping in..but  hell  it gets hot in my shed  so maybe they need to cool off too:rofl:  High temps  and low RH  equals top notch  breeding enviorment for mites..Just my thaughts:bolt::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey 4u2sm0ke! 

I was just hoping you'd jump in on this thread. 

"High temps and low RH equals top notch breeding enviorment for mites..Just my thaughts"

Yep, I totally agree, since I'm living in a climate with high temps and low humidity! 

And my husband can't understand why it takes me so long to check, trim and treat my plants every day. Well, on the plus side, I sure won't be worrying about mold. <G>

You know, I'd never heard of mites being attracted to water enough to commit suicide by drowning, until I read about it a couple of places on the web. Which doesn't mean I necessarily believe it, but at least it costs nothing to conduct the experiment. 

Hahhh! Color me gullible...


----------



## painterdude (Jun 5, 2009)

majavemama and 4u2smOke.....thanks so much once again for your suggestions.....can't get the wife involved yet....don't really understand her issue with the dope......I've asked her twice to help but so far nothing....when she comes home from her work, she just crashes with the dog and catches up on Obama's latest trip...

I've now got 4 plants isolated in the greenhouse that is more opaque than translucent....also they will get REAL night time temps.....

They were in an environment with temps around the mid 70's and reaching the low 80's during the warmer days which were just a couple of days ago....

Will set up lights for them and see what happens.....duh, feeling stupid and lost.....thanks, painterdude


----------



## buzzby (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I am new 2 MP and would like 2 join the Female Growers Group. I am on my
2nd grow, one I did in South Carolina in 2001 and some might find this funny as hell... I raised 3 hogs and when they went off 2 the butcher, I said what a great place to grow sum weed, so I threw in the seeds and OMG! The results were incredible, all i did was pull a few sucker leaves off in the 1st month of vegetation and watered them when they needed it. The outcome was very rewarding! So i say hog **** is the ****, lol I am on my second grow now in my lifetime and already screwed up one plant by removing all the fan leaves, but I learned and the plant is still in good shape, lol, MP is a great resourse, the people here are so helpful and the knowledge is outstanding, I havn't  figured out how 2 upload pics yetm but I will be posting my pics when i learn how. Good Luck 2 all!                                                       Buzzby


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 5, 2009)

hello :ciao: buzzby 

welcome to the female group ,,:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey, Buzzby! Welcome to the Female Growers Group! I sure would love to hear what you called your pig **** pot! Oinkalicious? Oinkadank? 

You'll find this forum among the VERY easiest to upload pictures--you won't have to first store you pictures anywhere, it's the simplest upload ever. 

When you reply, don't use the "quick reply" but hit the "go advanced." Then it will give you an attachments option. Click on that and upload the pictures from your computer. It's that easy. They will pop up under your post in the "thumbnails" area. If you run into any frustration, just send me a PM (click on my name and it will give you the option to send me a private message). 

Can't wait to see pictures of your second grow! (and if you have any of the pigs and the pot together, that would definitely be a FUN picture to see!) 

So, welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!  And don't worry about the fan leaves. They will grow more. Heck, my dog decimated 3 of my plants and every one of them just handled it fine and re-grew everything, and are now flowering like crazy.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Painter Dude,
May I add my 2 cents on your leaf problem.  I also start in Ocean Forest soil, and have had very simular problem.  The leaves turning a dark color, and then almost to brown, in spots only.  I have beaten my head over this, looks much like over nuteing or splash of nutes on leaf, as Goddess suggested.  I personally think that it is the Ocean Forest soil.  It is so good, that seedlings are getting a little to much nutes (opinion only here, nothing by my experience with simular problem to back this info up).  It did it exclusivly to the mango (my mango was real tempermental as to nutes) I had last year, and to some of the plants the year before (dont remember which ones as I had so many strains that year, like this year kinda).

Spider mites will leave a distintive yellow spots, that are bout the size of pin heads.  You KNOW when you have them.  But get your mangnify thing out and look for them under the leaves.  You can usually see them as small spots if the magnification is little and moving around and waving at you laughing if you have a scope thing.  You will also see their eggs.

And I agree with the MojaveMoma, that is seriously an indica dominant purps you got there.  My purps last year had a much narrower leave.  That is a sure fire way to tell the dominant part to your plant.  Wide is indica dom, and long and narrow is more the sativa side.
Heading over to my journal to post a couple pics.  The older clones look to have doubled in size since last week and the new clones (the ones we made) are pictured too but look so puny.

And Goddess, those are some mighty fine looking girls and seedlings you got there.  That sativa is gonna be a heck of a producer!

Nice to see you all Ladies and Gentlemen and read your posts this morning.
Welcome to the "Female Growers Group" buzzby.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

Just popping in to see what this thread was all about! I just have to say.. THG, your garden looks amazing!! Great job! I'm loving that sativa. Take care and be safe.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 6, 2009)

hi TC...love the journal.....sooooooooo, how did everything turn out last year with the weird spotted leaves for Fox Farm Soil?????  I pinched off all the weird leaves and that felt kind of mean, but we will see what happens.....two Purps are still OK and are being checked twice daily....

I also have three White Widows that are about a week or so behind the Purps and they seem to be loving the soil SO FAR...and all of them have big, fat leaf growth....so, is the White Widow an Indica dominant or is it always a throw of the dice.....these guys ALL HAVE BIG LEAVES....am going to post pics of the two remaining non-weird Purps and one pic of one of the White Widows.....love all of you, painterdude


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Painter, all the mango produced very well, as the plant got bigger, the problem went by the way side....no problems at all.  Your girls look spot on in those pics...beautiful.  Start them out under the sun during the day if you like, now that the rain is gone......?

as for small or wide leaves....mine all looked like that at that age, and I am not an expert on WW, never grew it, did like smokin' it when I did have the pleasure tho.....


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 6, 2009)

Painterdude, White Widow is 60/40 with Indica dominant, so the leaves will be more on the wide side. I can't wait to try some WW on my next grow! Your WW picture is fantastic--looks so healthy. I'm drooling already!

TCB--what did the Mango taste like? Did it have a sweet, fruity taste? 
How was the yield compared to other strains you've grown? 

I'm really interested in hearing opinions/experiences with FoxFarm soils--especially Ocean. I can get it here occasionally, but it's about $25 a bag. I have found a local organic soil that is very similar in content that I've been using. But I've heard so many good things about FoxFarm Ocean blend, and had hoped to try it once I ordered seedbank seeds. 

I'm growing 4 different strains right now, and it's really interesting how different each strain reacts to Ph differences and amounts of nutes. I've had to really custom-tailor what I give each strain. 

I have had some constant problems with yellowing leaves on one strain, and even with flushing, watching the Ph closely, I ended up giving them all a shot of Ironite, which took care of the problem. I don't see many posts anywhere about using Ironite, but I've been relying on it here in the desert for a long time with my regular garden plants and flowers, and it never burns, so I figured, "Why not?"  Fortunately, it worked. 

I'm really excited to watch the progress of your White Widow, Painterdude. 
I've never tasted WW. Heck, I've never tasted much of anything but bagweed, so I am hoping my own grow will give me some interesting new tastes and types of high. I have one Sativa only, and though I can't use it for pain control or sleep, it should be fun for a daytime buzz. I don't get to do that now, at $120 for an eighth, and have to carefully conserve every pinch for the medicinal value. Oh, to be able to just catch a buzz for the joy of it! 

You all are so terrific here. Really, I have learned so much here, and met some wonderful people, and have appreciated all the encouragement so much. Some forums can be really nasty, and especially curt and sarcastic to beginners--even when they are obviously trying, researching, showing they are listening and applying what they have learned. I never worry when I post here on MP. It just feels like "home," and that I'm learning from very understanding, patient and compassionate teachers. 

I'm a retired professional calligrapher, and I remember one of my mentors once said, "Teaching is shared enlightenment." I never forgot that, as it resonated so much with me--instead of a "them and us" approach, teacher and student,--learning then becomes a journey where the student learns from the teacher, and the teacher learns from the student. 

Painterdude! How about drawing one of your fantastic modern-art pictures of your plants and posting it here? Having seen what you can do artistically with most any topic--and it blows me away, your incredible talent--I'd LOVE to see what you can do with a few marijuana leaves.


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd love to have forum members share their experiences using Smart Pots. 

My nursery pots are breaking down from constant handling and pressing tightly into a rolling garden cart. Because I do an indoor-outdoor grow, I am manipulating the pots twice a day, and they get some really hard handling. 

The Smart Pots look like they would hold up better, be more malleable. 
Does soil movement within a soft pot like this cause any problems with roots? 

Do the Smart Pots hold water as well as hard-sided pots? Or do they dry out faster? 

Do you need to change soil mixtures to change to a soft pot? 

Thanks in advance for any enlightenment!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 6, 2009)

hello mojavemama ,,,i havnt used smart pots ,,,but have you looked at the poly  plant bags ,,,,they will withstand lots of handleing and are really cheap 
starting from $1.90 for 12 for the 1/2 gallon going upto $10 for 12 ,10 gallon size ,,,eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojave,
I am trying the Smart Pots in my current grow.  I have used the plastic before this.  The ones I am using are the 45 gallon ones.  The husband has dragged one twice now that it has soil in it, no ill effects, no tearing or pulling the fibers.  I am told by the "guy" at the hydro store where I got them that the roots will "air prune" and not circle around the outside like they do in plastic.  I do not know if they dry out faster, as the weather here has been really soggy this last week.  I even turned off the drip system and will turn it back on again on Wendesday.  I have a moisture meter and will be checking on this comparing the two.  The stuff feels and looks like really thick felt.  It is black, yet the "guy" said that the heat disipates instead of transfering it (heat) to the soil.  Those are the words that sold me on them, besides the size of course.  I have a thermometer and will give it the test in July or August (the outside temps should be 90-100f by then).  I wont be here to play much in the garden in the next six to eight weeks.  Just be amazed how they grow each week.

As for the Ocean Forest.  It is pricey (I pay, I think, $14 per bag) and I am 100 miles or so from where they make it.  I used it with something called Happy Frog my first Grow.  I was pleased but had nothing to compare it to.  Last year I used a simular mix.  Tho I used the Ocean Forest while the plants were seedlings last year, and I think they over nuted on some of them.  I used Fox Farm Potting Mix this year and didnt have the problem of the brown spots, simular to the ones Painterdude has shown us on the last page here.  So, I will not use straight Ocean Forest on Seedlings again myself.  This year I am using a few different types of soil, some bought at a "WormFarm" down in the valley.  Some bought at a comercial soil/rock supply place in Redding, and .....tada one smart pot has all Happy Frog Potting mix!  That one, I am comparing the others to.  I didnt get any Ocean Forest this year.......I dont think.  All is organic, as I am trying to stay organic this year.  I may have to add perlite tho, some of this soil looks pretty heavy.
Well, I hope more chime in on these issues of Smart Pots and Ocean Forest soil, as I am not so experienced as many here.


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 6, 2009)

TC Thank you so much for the detailed response! I WAS very concerned about the drying out faster possibility, but then, the plastic gets so hot and that dries out fast too. I think next grow (with the clones I have already started) I'll try the Smart Pots as well as the poly plant grow bags UKGirl recommends. (Thanks, UKGIRL!) . I really appreciate the feedback!  

TC, are you getting ready to go on the road for an exciting adventure? I'm drooling. I'm afraid to leave home now after my last vacation for a week, when I came back to all the drowned plants! Oh, to be in the Emerald Triangle and not have to worry about leaving them outside. Sigh...


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 6, 2009)

I've read a lot of threads on adding molasses to feed the bacteria in the soil during flowering, but wondered if any people in our group have been doing this. Of course, the hydroponic store salesman wants to sell me "Sweet," but I already have old fashioned blackstrap molasses here and thought I'd give it a try. I have been giving the plants bacteria (Tarantula) all the way through veg stage, and into flowering. 

Appreciate the sharing of any wisdom on this practice!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 7, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I've read a lot of threads on adding molasses to feed the bacteria in the soil during flowering, but wondered if any people in our group have been doing this. Of course, the hydroponic store salesman wants to sell me "Sweet," but I already have old fashioned blackstrap molasses here and thought I'd give it a try. I have been giving the plants bacteria (Tarantula) all the way through veg stage, and into flowering.
> 
> Appreciate the sharing of any wisdom on this practice!


 

i use them mojavemama ,,,the same one you have ,,,every other watering eace:


----------



## painterdude (Jun 7, 2009)

hey mojavemomababe.....thanks for the info on the White Widow's dominate traits...and $120 for an eighth is highway robbery....I haven't bought dope since it was $10 an ounce and it was Mexican mixed with lots of sand and dirt and a [email protected] load of seeds.....

I also paid $14 a bag for my Fox Farm Ocean soil but they really screwed me on the timer, $18.....and I just found the same one for $8.99 in a builder's supply where we have been buying our deck materials...

I need to send you some pics of the wife's RAMP.....you might be able to get up there but it would break a sweat....

Here is a question for everybody, has any of you girls ever used Bat Guano rated 12-12-2.5.....it's from Peru and I got a giant bag of it from an Organic Cranberry grower.....

tcbud....I will try Fox Farm's potting soil next year, thanks

Love and kisses to all you guys, painterdude

So, I posted some pics, expecially the ramp for Mojavebabe and also a drawing for her.....sorry I don't do plants.....oh, does anyone know the reflective qualities of a GREEN BATHTUB?


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I know you do CARTOONS! And you have a lot of other stuff in your 'toons besides faces. I want to see a MJ leaf done painterdude style!!! C'mon, you know you want to try it....<G>

Love your pictures, the deck is exquisite--really nice wood, and wow, that ramp just makes me drool. Raku is a cutie, and your clones look great in the green bathtub. I wonder about the green, as you also questioned. I'll be interested to see what others may say about this. But for my money, I'd prolly just lay some white plastic on the bottom and sides and tape it up. Or maybe use a windshield sun screen (the silver kind with the bubbles) around the clones. With only three, you will fix something up that's reflective if the green tub doesn't cut it! 

Did you find any mites on your plants yet?


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 8, 2009)

Really exciting to see my first trichs without having to use the 30x loupe!
After all that waiting and nurturing through veg stage, what a thrill to see the daily growth and form of real buds! I'm in heaven....


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

Georgeous!!!!!!

And this is a question about loupes.  I have a 10x, and need something stronger.  These old eyes... Is a 30x stronger? I see you're using one.

Your girls  ....Ladies, are beautiful.  Makes all the work worth it don't you think


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, Colorado Lady! Appreciate your kudos so much. First grows may make the experts groan, but for this newbie, I want to jump and shout! 

Loupes: You can find them online very inexpensively. I got 3 of them in a pack for about $8.00, and they came as a 10x, 20x and 30x. I also have a 60x but man, you have to have REALLY steady hands to make that sucker work. Here's the URL to the place I bought them at online. They all work beautifully, and they shipped them the next day. There are 3 loupes for $8.00! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001C9LG60/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Good luck, Colorado Lady!


----------



## painterdude (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi mojavebabe and colorado lady.....went to the Amazon site and ordered my loops, got FREE SHIPPING BECAUSE OF FATHER'S DAY....gonna be here in a week or less....by by, painterdude


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been told a couple of times that FoxFarm nutes need to be flushed every couple of weeks during flowering. Anyone here using FF nutes and NOT flushing every two weeks? 

That's going to be really hard for me. I have to buy and carry 5 gallon jugs of water, and each plant is in 3 gallon containers. To flush, you use 3 times the volume of the container, right? YIPES! I can just imagine how happy my husband is going to be when I tell him he needs to get 162 gallons of water for my plants. 

I wish I could use regular tap water, but it's very high in Ph. Adjusting the Ph is really tricky. 

So, to flush or not to flush? Is it too late to switch over to nutes that don't require bi-weekly flushing? 

If I make my hubby have to go out and get that much water, he's not going to be very supportive of my next grow. Help??


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello All,

I am back for a few days, and the thunder is starting to roar thru the mountains here.  I have been at the top of a pass in the Serria Mountains for the last few days 6905 feet!  Biking around and wondering why I couldnt get my breath....LOL.  Finally figured it just might be the altitude.  The Camp Ground is right on top of the pass.  It gets real cold up there at night, so glad I have some body heat near by.

I put four Northernlights clones in the "smart bags" last Saturday, and I hear it poured yesterday.  They drained well and I am impressed by that.  The clones in those bags look good, the smallest (the ones I made myself) have doubled in size, tho they are still small comparatively.

Below find the view from my camp site last monday.  The birds are starting to nest and the "birders" (called "Bird Watchers" in days gone by) will be filling this empty campground over the weekend to watch the birds start their nesting.  This place is so wonderful, and the one "Birder" I have met, was real helpful and offered me much advise on "Bird Watching".  I even bought the book he recomended.  National Geographic Westeren Bird Book.  I have always watched them around the house, now I think I have a new hobby!  After growing that is.  Now if I can just get a shot of a red breasted sap sucker..... 

1.  View from camp on Monday, you would think all that noise would disturb the birds or wildlife.  The next evening a couger was spotted by the loader driver, in that same meadow!
2.  a pic of a not so rare blue panted grey headed "birder", note the slow step this one is about to take. Also taken from my camp site.

More pics in the Show off your photos thread.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 14, 2009)

GOT MY LOOPS TODAY.....sheeeeeet, can't tell the difference between any of them and the 20 power is real, real, real tiny......you gotta have a real small eyeball for that one, and they are made by our good friends in China....and with my shakes, they are almost useless......see ya all, painterdude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I've read a lot of threads on adding molasses to feed the bacteria in the soil during flowering, but wondered if any people in our group have been doing this. Of course, the hydroponic store salesman wants to sell me "Sweet," but I already have old fashioned blackstrap molasses here and thought I'd give it a try. I have been giving the plants bacteria (Tarantula) all the way through veg stage, and into flowering.
> 
> Appreciate the sharing of any wisdom on this practice!


 


I use molasses  all the time..here a good read 4u:ciao:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


you plants looking great  girl:clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I've been told a couple of times that FoxFarm nutes need to be flushed every couple of weeks during flowering. Anyone here using FF nutes and NOT flushing every two weeks?
> 
> That's going to be really hard for me. I have to buy and carry 5 gallon jugs of water, and each plant is in 3 gallon containers. To flush, you use 3 times the volume of the container, right? YIPES! I can just imagine how happy my husband is going to be when I tell him he needs to get 162 gallons of water for my plants.
> 
> ...


 


the way i flush  my ff nutes  is one time a month..and not like i do the final flush..i water back to back to back  days..yes 3 days in a row straight PH  water..helps pprevent  nute lock  from my understanding..but  also have found that it is personal prefrence..hope this helps..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> GOT MY LOOPS TODAY.....sheeeeeet, can't tell the difference between any of them and the 20 power is real, real, real tiny......you gotta have a real small eyeball for that one, and they are made by our good friends in China....and with my shakes, they are almost useless......see ya all, painterdude


 


hey *painterdude*...how are you?  Have you tried the radio shack  microscope?  i use it  when checking trichs..I too shake a bit..but  HIE  shared with me long ago  and ill share with ya...Take a clip on the lower part of plant..take inside and place on white piece papper..sit  down  comfy  and view the trichs..it works for me..hope this helps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I've been told a couple of times that FoxFarm nutes need to be flushed every couple of weeks during flowering. Anyone here using FF nutes and NOT flushing every two weeks?
> 
> That's going to be really hard for me. I have to buy and carry 5 gallon jugs of water, and each plant is in 3 gallon containers. To flush, you use 3 times the volume of the container, right? YIPES! I can just imagine how happy my husband is going to be when I tell him he needs to get 162 gallons of water for my plants.
> 
> ...


 



Sorrry  for all the post  Ladies  just  haveing a good day  no server busy  so im takeing addvantage of it:giggle:

I too use Bottle RO  water..i buy in 5 gallon jugs..but  am now looking into  the RO sytem  at  HomeDepot for 300 bux..i did my math last season  i use over 400 in bottled water..so  i may bite the bullet and get one installed at home..you may want Hubby to look into this 4u  as well..take care and be safe my mojavemoma


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the molasses thread 4u2.  Interesting.....but still leaves me saying "should I or shouldn't I?  Hummmmm  well, have a few weeks to decide.

Hope the microscope works for you Painterdude.  Seems like we have to keep spending $$$ until we get it right.  Beautiful deck you built.  Your sweetie must be very special.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 21, 2009)

Colorado, I used the mollasses last year.  I dont have much to compare it to.  I will prolly use it again this year.  In the last month of flowering, is when I used it last year.


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks tcbud
I'll give it a try.  Your garden looks great by the way.  And loved your camping pics.  Pretty country.  Makes us want to go drown a worm ourselves.  Our rivers are still a little high and muddy with snow run off, but did catch a couple of nice small mouth bass the other day in a lake near here

My 6 week old plants are starting to pre flower.  Yeah


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 22, 2009)

After 10 days of pneumonia, I finally got to inspect all the plants yesterday. All 18 of my plants went hermie, all in late flowering. I'm devastated.

 How does the song go? "I don't know whether to kill myself or go bowling."


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

Colorado Lady said:
			
		

> Thanks tcbud
> I'll give it a try. Your garden looks great by the way. And loved your camping pics. Pretty country. Makes us want to go drown a worm ourselves. Our rivers are still a little high and muddy with snow run off, but did catch a couple of nice small mouth bass the other day in a lake near here
> 
> My 6 week old plants are starting to pre flower. Yeah


 


:ciao:  *Colo*....Hope this finds you  doing well...I was born and raised in Denver..love the Rockies..Golden col.. truely ios   *GODS* Country...was up there a few years back  Bonging  on the cliff side...I used to  fish  the  cherry creek resivoir..and  if  ya familure withh Red Rocks  there is a nice  little stream  up  above the Amplitheater  that  has  nice deep  holes..BIG  Rainbow  evry  time:aok:  and another  great  one  up  I-70.. ..now  i  need to go fishing,:giggle:,thanks..enjoy  the rest of you day:bolt::bong:


oh  say  hello to  my  sissters  please


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> After 10 days of pneumonia, I finally got to inspect all the plants yesterday. All 18 of my plants went hermie, all in late flowering. I'm devastated.
> 
> How does the song go? "I don't know whether to kill myself or go bowling."


 


hello  *Majave*...I just left you thread..Dam..I am so sorry   to  hear  of  all the  crappy  things  happened to you..not sure the song..but  will say  we feel  you  pain..the Ladies  still will get  high..Love on them..then  after Harvest  Pick youself  up....Dust  you self  off...Remember  what you  have learned..Clean  grow area  thougholy(sp)... ....and  Start  a New..These are learning times  Girl..and I say you learned a lot with this grow..and you will only get better..    have great  day:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Colorado, I used the mollasses last year. I dont have much to compare it to. I will prolly use it again this year. In the last month of flowering, is when I used it last year.


 


Hello  *tc*..my friend..you garden is looking great..sorry to cluddder up the Ladies room..and hope this " Mollasses"   dont get outta hand in here..and that is that some like some dont...

*ColoLadie*..*tcbud* uses at end of flower..most do..IMO...it  is  bennafical  to  the soil  and there for  I use it my  entire grow..either way  I say  use it  if you  grow  soil/cocco...I hear  it  plugs  the  pump thingies  in hydro..idk..:giggle:


Have a great week Ladies:bolt::bong:


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jun 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Colo*....Hope this finds you doing well...I was born and raised in Denver..love the Rockies..Golden col.. truely ios *GODS* Country...was up there a few years back Bonging on the cliff side...I used to fish the cherry creek resivoir..and if ya familure withh Red Rocks there is a nice little stream up above the Amplitheater that has nice deep holes..BIG Rainbow evry time:aok: and another great one up I-70.. ..now i need to go fishing,:giggle:,thanks..enjoy the rest of you day:bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> oh say hello to my sissters please


 








Hello 4u 
Thanks so much for the fishin hole info.  Takes a true fisherman to tell on his favorite spots.  I'm on the other side of the mountains, so go over there rarely.  I fish the Gunnison, umcompaghre and san miguel etc  and the many lakes up on the Grand Mesa and over Delores and cortez way.


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jun 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello *tc*..my friend..you garden is looking great..sorry to cluddder up the Ladies room..and hope this " Mollasses" dont get outta hand in here..and that is that some like some dont...
> 
> *ColoLadie*..*tcbud* uses at end of flower..most do..IMO...it is bennafical to the soil and there for I use it my entire grow..either way I say use it if you grow soil/cocco...I hear it plugs the pump thingies in hydro..idk..:giggle:
> 
> ...


 

4u dear
May I ask your molasses to water ratio, and do you use it every watering?  I am growing outside in Pro-mix and Happy Frog.
I'm going to go see what a 1/4 cup per gallon will do to my ph as a test.  I'm already adding 1 1/2 tbsp white vinegar to my well water to adjust ph.  Maybe I'll have a crop that tastes like sweet & sour.  HeHe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

Colorado Lady said:
			
		

> 4u dear
> May I ask your molasses to water ratio, and do you use it every watering? I am growing outside in Pro-mix and Happy Frog.
> I'm going to go see what a 1/4 cup per gallon will do to my ph as a test. I'm already adding 1 1/2 tbsp white vinegar to my well water to adjust ph. Maybe I'll have a crop that tastes like sweet & sour. HeHe


 

:giggle:  on the sweet and sour...adding  Mollasses  doesnt add any  sweetners to  the budds  from  what i Know..i  mix  1 TBL spoon  to  1 gallon water..and  do this when i water  not when i add nutes..you say you growing outside...are they in containers?  thanks for shareing with me..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jun 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey *painterdude*...how are you?  Have you tried the radio shack  microscope?  i use it  when checking trichs..I too shake a bit..but  HIE  shared with me long ago  and ill share with ya...Take a clip on the lower part of plant..take inside and place on white piece papper..sit  down  comfy  and view the trichs..it works for me..hope this helps



Hey 4u2smOke, I am not so good, have an infection in my jaw and I need to go to an Oral Surgeon when the swelling goes down and the blood pressure drops.....otherwise, I am great.....

I haven't tried the Shack's microscope, but I have to drive 27 miles just to see one, so next time I am in that area I will most certainly do that....

Oh, lost the thread where you told me how to handle 12-12-2.5....please, please one more time.....thanks again


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jun 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :giggle: on the sweet and sour...adding Mollasses doesnt add any sweetners to the budds from what i Know..i mix 1 TBL spoon to 1 gallon water..and do this when i water not when i add nutes..you say you growing outside...are they in containers? thanks for shareing with me..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


 
Yes, I am growing in 20 gallon pots.  Right now they are in 2 gallon size.  Just 6 1/2 weeks old , started pre flowering 3 or 4 days ago and today I have my first silky haired lady.  Yeah!!!!!!

Thanks for the molasses dosage.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh my Mojave and Painterdude, hope you are both on the mend.
Mojave, try picking off those offending nanners (male parts) and let those girls flower out.  Or a few anyway.  Did the outside ones hermi too?  I am so freaking sorry to hear about what happened.
Colorado.....You want your girls to start flowering this early?  Or is the season so short there in the Rockies that it is time for flowering?  My girls have got me so pissed, or four do, they are preflowering!  I think tho it had something to do with the dark a week or so back, days of bad/cool/wet weather and thick thunder clouds.  The rest of the girls are doing just as they should.  I will be posting pics of the faithless girls tomarrow.  Also, I believe the Mollassas is benificial to microbial growth.  Tho some say it increases yeild, in Cervantes MJ Growers Bible, he compares pics of with and without.  Looks like about 25% larger in the with pic, this is where I got the idea of using it in the end of flower.

I am back for a week or more...yipeee!  I get to go fishing since we are home for more than a day....


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Female Growers Group welcomes it's newest member "White Owl".

Are we gonna keep this thread going?  I had to go back four pages of subscribed threads to find it.


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 21, 2009)

Colorado Lady said:
			
		

> I fish the Gunnison, umcompaghre and san miguel etc and the many lakes up on the Grand Mesa and over Delores and cortez way.


 

:dancing: Hmmmmmmmmmmm someone from around a beautiful area. There are some great fishin holes in Cortez and Mancos. Just have to find them that is. Haven't been back there in years but from I remember great area.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jul 21, 2009)

i had a hermi, it was my 1st female lol i said  "OH NO U DONT" i kept cliping its nads early on and after about 6 sets she gave up and went all female again so its worth a try worked for me  kept on growing


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Female Growers Group welcomes it's newest member "White Owl".
> 
> Are we gonna keep this thread going? I had to go back four pages of subscribed threads to find it.


 
yes i thinkso well hers my contribution 








oh and seeing as tho  this is a female thread 

Ladies do you prefer shaving ,,waxing or hair removal cream ????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> 4u, You can join anytime you like. Painterdude is still a member and so is new2chronic. No sex change required.


 


ok  good..cuzz i like what i got:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> i had a hermi, it was my 1st female lol i said "OH NO U DONT" i kept cliping its nads early on and after about 6 sets she gave up and went all female again so its worth a try worked for me  kept on growing


 


sorry  a plant doesnt go female..just cuzz ya cut its ball sac..:rofl:  removeing the nanners will lessen the seeds  but  doesnt correct the Hermie..It still  is what it is..sorry


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> Ladies do you prefer shaving ,,waxing or hair removal cream ????


 



:yay:   now its getting exciteing:clap:   come on Ladies Let  me know:lama:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> oh and seeing as tho this is a female thread
> 
> Ladies do you prefer shaving ,,waxing or hair removal cream ????


 
Why isn't el natural up there?  I mean, sometimes the razor comes out, sometimes the cream, sometimes it is too much bother  (in wintertime mostly). 


How bout you *guy*s? cream? wax? razor?  I am not talking whiskers.....or is this subject just too personal?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

I was talking to a member of the FGG, yesterday, wondering how we could keep this thread current or interesting anyway.
How bout a word game, kinda like a one word game, like the word asociation game?

How bout an All Things Female Game?
Like....
Ship (always refered to as her)
or
it can be something females do...
Make up
Something asociated with females....like
Dishes
shopping

anyone up for this, would keep this on the board, and of course everything else can be discused here still....??? anyone interested?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Why isn't el natural up there? I mean, sometimes the razor comes out, sometimes the cream, sometimes it is too much bother (in wintertime mostly).
> 
> 
> How bout you *guy*s? cream? wax? razor? I am not talking whiskers.....or is this subject just too personal?


 

my badd  TC i didnt include au naturel cause  i meant to ask for prefered method of hair removal ..(and au naturel ,,dont look to good on a women if left to its own devices imo )

but  ill delete the post if ya feel its to personal eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

no, not too personal.....lol.
just wondered if it was too personal for the guys.
I am proud to be el natural during winter months (can get cold where I live, and a good trim is a good thing, sissors, rflmao).  Summer, as I said, both cream and razor.

how bout the game?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Why isn't el natural up there? I mean, sometimes the razor comes out, sometimes the cream, sometimes it is too much bother (in wintertime mostly).
> 
> 
> How bout you *guy*s? cream? wax? razor? I am not talking whiskers.....or is this subject just too personal?


 



I tried useing duct tape onece..

never again...I use a Razor..and not a straight razor ....sure does itch  after  for a while tho..as for my Legs..i let them grow out  as do my underarms...i remember useing this stuff called "Nair"  Back dureing my Rocker days..and removeing the Black mascara  we used.  My  aunt  said it would take off the maskera..well it took off my eyelashes too:spit:  good thing i was teenager..Man i looked funny..so  any of you ladies use that product?  i will vouch for its hair removal..but  also remember it burning some..well  gotta  go see if a certan  someone is share her :bong1:  yet  :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey- totally bald.  Usually Magic cream shave...but the razor is quicker at times and not as stinky...

Its funny....my whole fam can tell when I use the magic shave.  And I prefer them not knowing, if ya know what I mean.  Hahahahhaa.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> how bout the game?


 



*Laundry*?




is that what you looking 4?   but  what about us Guys that do this?  is it supose to be something  only women?  I dont understand  Ill hit my :bong1:  while i wait for instructions:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey- totally bald. Usually Magic cream shave...but the razor is quicker at times and not as stinky...
> 
> Its funny....my whole fam can tell when I use the magic shave. And I prefer them not knowing, if ya know what I mean. Hahahahhaa.


 



why is it stinky?  what you shaveing?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i remember useing this stuff called "Nair" Back dureing my Rocker days..and removeing the Black mascara we used. My aunt said it would take off the maskera..well it took off my eyelashes too:spit: good thing i was teenager..


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Another teen dosent read the directions....

Once when my daughter was about 14 she asked to dye/rinse her hair green, all the kids were doing it....lol....I said sure, just make sure it is gone by your birthday, cause grandpa is comming up.  So, everytime she washes it, it gets lighter and lighter green, till it looked pea green.  She shows the the package, and sure enough, "do not use on hair that has been previously dyed" said the package.

I took her to the salon and they fixed her green hair.  Grandpa would have had a heart attack, her beautiful blond hair green....LOL.

I sure like your aunt 4u.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

making beds

(game open to entire population 4u, it may be funny, I think.  Thanks for giving it a go)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Bwahahahahahaha 4u!!!

Glad to know you do a little grooming.  Did the eyelashes grow back ok?

FYI-  Magic Shave can be found in the black mens beard/hair products section of the grocery store.  Blows Nair away.  But not for makeup removal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why is it stinky? what you shaveing?


 
It smells like perms.  Very strong nasty smell.

Oh I misunderstood the question UK girl.  I thought we were talking bikini area.  Sorry if I was a little TMI!!

Razor all the way baby.  I like being smooth.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

smoooooooooooooth:giggle:



i like smooth


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

cleaning toilet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

oh  thats my job too:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

grocery shopping?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

cooking?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

Bathtime?  with Calgon




Calgon...Take me away!!!  :spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

okay  im getting it ...i think



Vaccumm?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

Liter Box?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

*Mom*...i think they grew back  Larger..My sissters say they wish they had me eyelashes..cuzz long and bushy  maybe that Nair  had something to do with it..try it  let me know will ya


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

DUSTING

the wifey hates the dust from the wood stove.....always been a problem


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

TOILET-PAPER

......I am a one square  guy taking pride in the perfect 'dump' and the wifey seems to use WAY TOO MUCH TP by my standards


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

TRASH-BURNING

....that's my job, have to do it at night when it's dark to avoid the 'burn-barrel police'


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

EATING-OUT

My treat so she doesn't have to cook allot and I only cook mexican food or burgers with lots and lots of garlic


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

KNITTING

the wifey can knit like a black-belt.....she's German and learned all these fancy stiches while growing up in a knitting culture....once, she even made a Teddy Bear for her grand-son


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

YELLING

the wifey can YELL with the best of ya.....seems every once in awhile I do something that brings down the wrath of the Mad German......so I just yell back, 'Don't yell at me' and it never works....dang it or dog gone or whatever doesn't get me in trouble, i.e. son-of-a-gun


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Mom*...i think they grew back Larger..My sissters say they wish they had me eyelashes..cuzz long and bushy maybe that Nair had something to do with it..try it let me know will ya


 
Eh no thanks.  

My lashes are fine. 

With mascara help....lmao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahaha painterdude!!!

I actually enjoy vacuuming.  I gotta Dyson!!


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

FLATULENCE 

I truly believe that the wifey scores very, very high when considering 'noise, smell, rapidity, unusual sounds and laugh ability'

We have allot of fun with this subject, maybe it is the getting old factor or that farts can be a joy, and I never apologize for the sounds my body makes

I have to stop this game tc.....maybe I'll come back later, but thanks for sending me over here, I had fun....now it's time to KILL some WASPS


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Use your gas pdude, kill them sons of bitches!!!


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

MOM.....this STUPID server won't let me thank you....so THANKS FOR LAUGHING....

WIFEY would love a Dyson.....but aren't they SPENDY??????

......I think sons of bitches is CORRECT....they are all dead, plus we pulled out all the larva and KILLED THE UNBORN little mothers....I truely believe this species of insect could RULE THE WORLD....they are meat eaters and DO NOT LIKE PEOPLE GETTING ANYWHERE NEAR THEIR NEST.....

WIFEY got bit in her ear and her hand....by day two her ear looked like a cauliflower ear on a boxer dude....she wouldn't let me take a picture of it....or the good ear....I wanted to do a comparison....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

I got my Dyson about 4 yrs ago on Ebay.  Paid $300.  I think they are cheaper now.  I got the purple Animal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> TRASH-BURNING
> 
> ....that's my job, have to do it at night when it's dark to avoid the 'burn-barrel police'


 


Okay..now  you points just went down my friend..There is someone around here Burning trash..and It stinks ..and is not good to do..garbage pickup is cheap..just my thaughts..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

wash dog...



its my job too..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

They burn trash out in the country here.  Luckily I am in the city limits and mostly get just the big city car/traffic pollution.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

am *I  *or *Painterdude *winning this game yet *tc*?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

My hubs does the

*Ironing*



He's particular.  So its his job.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

well i would rather smell that then buring plastics..and styrofoam..and other chemical airborne crap  thats in trash


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

My friends neighbor burned carpet once.  NOT a good idea.  She wasn't pleased!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

I dont own an *Iron*...  nor will i ever...i like wrinkly


washing dishes...


This one i do too...:rofl:  But  am finnally getting some help  from oldest..thats only when she wants $$$$:spit:  I believe this would be a woman thing...yes?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

Mom????



How are you posting in here and you aint on the Bottom like Painterdude and I


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My friends neighbor burned carpet once. NOT a good idea. She wasn't pleased!!


 

Hell No it dont smell good...That carpet when burned emits poisons in the air...I would hope she called the EPA  or  the Dog catcher:spit:  I am sorry  *Painterdude*  ..just hit a nerve with this one.  Lets talk  about that


one square toilet papper..:rofl:  thats like what ya get at  stores when useing they potty..me my self..I  take the cover off sos  i can get  a WHOLE lot a papper..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

Spending Money...


I dont care to do thius as i am a Hording my $$  these days..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

I am magic...lmao.

Being invisable, something else us gals are good at doing here at home....

(hahaha snarky, yes )


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

You guys....so fun.  I am laughing so hard.  Remember the word association game?  no winner.  But I got to say, 4u...you are a good ole Mr. Mom it sounds like. Painter you sound a wonderful husband, your German Wife is a lucky lady.

I got a word, nothing to do with house work. Associated with females, or is it three words?

PMS

FYI guys and gals, Liver numbers up, Liver swollen (sonogram), NO tumors (yeah, this is what I feared) and the RNA test for the hep c virus is not back yet.  I feel so freaking releived, no tumors.  Have a good evening all....ima gonna go hitta the bonga.

Thanks for playing the game, you dont have to string so many together tho....just wanted this thread not to die and be forgotten.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

it will live on  *tc *...as long as it dont get closed..and yes I have seen the word ossociation thread..never went in tho...anyway..thanks for the kind words..and i have no  expierance in PMS.(  Thank My Lord  )


oh   welcome  *Wise Owl*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

hell 



great news there no tumers


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

4u, now where is your word?

Ship
again, night folks.


----------



## Moto-Man (Jul 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I got a word, nothing to do with house work. Associated with females, or is it three words?
> 
> PMS



Just catching up (slightly) on this thread. First, TC, I hope your health issues disappear for you 

Now, on to PMS! This is a serious syndrome and it affects me every winter. Happily, our winters are short here on the not-so-left coast, but once I can't ride my motos anymore, it starts setting in and the PMS leaves me cranky, irritable, and downright ornery. I don't even like myself, I swear...

But once winter is over, like March around here, and I can ride again, the "Parked Motorcycle Syndrome" has thankfully ended!

I tell ya' guys 'n gals, it's rough being a Moto-Man sometimes!! 

Cheers


----------



## painterdude (Jul 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well i would rather smell that then buring plastics..and styrofoam..and other chemical airborne crap  thats in trash



4u2....lighten up, I'm no idiot, and I re-cycle plastic bags, bottles and cans and glass and aluminum foil and bottle tops, news papers, magazines and catalogs like Northern Tool or African Imports....and Eddie Bauer or whatever.....don't know how come I get the Eddie catalog???.....I haven't thrown anything on the ground since 1970....

Mostly I burn toilet paper and useless mail......

When I go to the dump, or Disposal Sight of Coos County, it's to get rid of wifey's wine bottles, some gin bottles from Amsterdam (very cool looking) and an occasional peanut butter jar, pickle jar or jam/jelly jar....but.....the glass disposal bin is right next to the GIANT GARBAGE PIT....WHERE A D-9 CAT SHOVELS IT INTO THE TWO INCINERATORS.....SMELLS HORRIBLE....and last time I was there with glass, cardboard and some magazines and a couple old phone books...the generators were shut down for a scheduled maintenance and the garbage pile was almost at the top of the very, very high roof and the guy with the D-9 disappeared down a hill of garbage.....and some flies got into the Prius....

GARBAGE FLIES IN MY CAR....that was a bummer.....windows rolled down on Hwy 101, trying to not go too fast because the Prius makes this real weird throbbing thumping disturbing noise when the windows, especially in the rear, are rolled down, even less than half way....

The wifey can put things into the burn-paper-bag that you don't want to burn.....tonight I had to remove some christmas lights

And I wouldn't give my toilet paper to the refuse disposal team...at the dump you also get to witness Seagulls and Crows, Naked Lunch man.....I don't want them eating my e-coli forming bacteria...probably wouldn't be good for them

So I burn it......

Any Styrofoam products are given to the city, wife has a store and we get to use the city's trash cans......which are very, very attractive because they are inside these cute wooden barrels...

All our plastic stuff, meat rappers, messy plastic bags, etc., are saved until a reasonable amount fill another plastic bag....this is also given to the city

I also burn my persona mail, envelopes, etc.....don't want anybody handling this stuff....seems too personal, dig?

So 42U, woops, too many hits on the White Widow bud from yesterday, makes me cough but am also having memory issues, so 4u2 please do not judge me too harshly.....I am trying my best to not be to much of a liability to the planet.

And I recycled the bong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:headbang2::headbang2::headbang2::headbang2::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for caring about our planet....I am doing my darndest to not make too much of an impact.

Oh, my whole house is wood, no sheetrock....and nothing is painted....and I sleep on three, old, rock hard futtons.  And I drink well water.....which is way too close.......to a very, very small leach line.

My electric bill was $46 the last 30 days, which is for both houses and the old Airstream trailer.

OH, one more thing.....METAL....we recycle metal once a year.....just load up the truck and go to the dump....and unload it on the metal pile.

Oh, just one last thought 4u2.....I love to throw the gallon wine bottles into the giant bin where all the other bottles are.....and listen to the explosions.

This is probably WAY TOO much info....:woohoo:the pee-dude

and I keep re-reading this just in case I forgot something that I recycle but haven't told you about....like AAA, AA and D batteries.....or.....beer bottles and plastic water bottles and milk bottles (will burn the cartons)...and I stack my brush in the woods so it can decompose.....and I leave the mushrooms ALONE.....and I don't kill slugs, ants, spiders but I did have the wasps killed with an organic smoke that was Peppermint, Thyme and Rose Marie.....but that didn't exactly kill ALL of them because you could hear them and they were upset, big time......anyways, we could be Tilth Certified, been here for 14 going on 15 years now, never used any poison, chemical fertilizer........oh oh, wifey uses Miracle Grow something or other and has an attachment for the hose.....uses it on her flower BEDSSSSSSS...we got lots of flowers which means lots of bees and birds and bats and bugs of all kinds.....wifey just went to bed......by by for now


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 22, 2009)

And I wouldn't give my toilet paper to the refuse disposal team...at the dump you also get to witness Seagulls and Crows, Naked Lunch man.....I don't want them eating my e-coli forming bacteria...probably wouldn't be good for them
So I burn it


 why not just flush it eace:


----------



## gourmet (Jul 22, 2009)

Growing the weed


----------



## painterdude (Jul 22, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> And I wouldn't give my toilet paper to the refuse disposal team...at the dump you also get to witness Seagulls and Crows, Naked Lunch man.....I don't want them eating my e-coli forming bacteria...probably wouldn't be good for them
> So I burn it
> 
> 
> why not just flush it eace:



hi UK....how's your weather?.....I am guessing that you FLUSH your TP into a city disposal system and when it gets there it joins all the syringes and needles and razors and blades and diapers and all the other yucky stuff people flush down their toilet......

I do not have that luxury......I am on a septic system....which is just this big tank of **** and pee and shower water and kitchen sink water and dish washer water.......supposedly this goopy mess will turn into a bacterial infested liquid and works it's way down the leach line and then enters the ground where it is attacked by healthy soil....and life goes on

So why would I want to screw with this process by adding toilet paper to the mixture....

Have you ever looked INSIDE A SEPTIC TANK?  I have but only one time and that was when we bought the property.  Took the lid off and jumped back to get away from the Septic Tank Monster....the monster was toilet paper that had molded itself up against the lid and had fallen off when I was opening it.....

And I tell all our guests not to flush their TP....and they always ask WHY?

Hope this answers your question UK.....and it's no fun burning it because sometimes pieces get caught in the basket....and....you don't know if it's YOURS or the WIFEY's.......:48::heartee-dude


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey painterdude ,,,the weather is looking fabulous this morning for a change :woohoo:

and yes your correct we do flush into a disposal system ,,thankgoodness 
as for a septic tank ,,yes i seen one just not peered inside ,,my dad warned me it wasnt a plesent experiance  and from the smell i guess he was right 

thanks for the explanation:giggle:  

have a great day


----------



## painterdude (Jul 22, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hey painterdude ,,,the weather is looking fabulous this morning for a change :woohoo:
> 
> and yes your correct we do flush into a disposal system ,,thankgoodness
> as for a septic tank ,,yes i seen one just not peered inside ,,my dad warned me it wasnt a plesent experiance  and from the smell i guess he was right
> ...



sorry I had  to put you thru that explanation UK.....brought back BAD memories....:stoned::stoned:I had to dig it up, the leach line that is, and it was a giant cistern instead of a legitimate leach line......so I had to level the existing line and then add some more leach pipe....not a pleasant job.

glad you are enjoying some nice weather......we had fog, then overcast with slight sun thru the clouds...and it's cool tonight, around 50 degrees.....don't know how that works out in centigrade?....but thanks for caring, and as the sewer workers say, 'Out of sight, out of mind' by by pee-dude

WORK

wifey has a store in town and actually goes to work.....haven't worked a job since 1989......the VA administration pays me not to work or be near anybody....I obey that rule....


----------



## painterdude (Jul 22, 2009)

SEX
can't believe it's missing but it is, has been for a long time...wifey blames it on all the meds they give me for bi-polar disorder....:hitchair:...but it's no big deal.........pee-dude


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 22, 2009)

painter dude are we back to word association ??? 

if so 

pleasure


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> the mixture....
> 
> Have you ever looked INSIDE A SEPTIC TANK?  I have but only one time and that was when we bought the property.  Took the lid off and jumped back to get away from the Septic Tank Monster....the monster was toilet paper that had molded itself up against the lid and had fallen off when I was opening it.....
> 
> And I tell all our guests not to flush their TP....and they always ask WHY?



LOL--I look in septic tanks a lot --if you had a big bad toilet paper monster attached to the lid of your septic tank, something was wrong, your "water" level should never be that high.  You should also be able to put TP into a properly operating septic system with no problems.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Growing the weed


 
That is what this female does round here....She also does all the 

*Manicuring....*

Good Job Painter Dude! I recycle too, and have a septic tank, I sure never thot of not putting the whipein' tissue down there.  I just flush, and in over twenty years, never had a septic problem related to the toilet.  Now the washer hose backed up once, that was nasty.  I clean toilet, I do NOT ever work on septic systems.  I figure it is a good trade off, I get the weekly job, he gets the once in twenty year job. 

Hello Mojave, good to see you on the boards....:ciao:


----------



## gourmet (Jul 22, 2009)

> _"..but it's no big deal........."_



As they say, life does have it's little ups and downs.


----------



## White Owl (Jul 25, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> You guys....so fun. I am laughing so hard. Remember the word association game? no winner. But I got to say, 4u...you are a good ole Mr. Mom it sounds like. Painter you sound a wonderful husband, your German Wife is a lucky lady.
> 
> I got a word, nothing to do with house work. Associated with females, or is it three words?
> 
> ...


 
High All!

Sorry to hear about liver #'s TC, I too have the same constant battle. Did the interferon in 2003, didn't cure it but it seems to be in re-mission. Hope all stays well with you. Remember don't take anything any longer than you have to, and eat lots of veggies! Hit the bong & give it to God!


----------



## White Owl (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey All!

*CURING*

Please check out my buddy's sick plant problem. I referred him to the MP site so he can get good advice. Here is a link:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=511911#post511911

Thanks All!


----------



## White Owl (Jul 25, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I thought this was the long awaited and highly anticipated Female Growers Group Cheescake Christmas Calendar thread :hubba:


 
I love making Cheesecakes! Anyone have a good MJ Cheesecake recipe to share or shall I create one?


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 25, 2009)

Please create one ! Oh how i love a womans cooking ! Oppps i forgot i am one now too ! This may take some getting used to ! Especially toilet breaks !


----------



## White Owl (Jul 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Why isn't el natural up there? I mean, sometimes the razor comes out, sometimes the cream, sometimes it is too much bother (in wintertime mostly).
> 
> 
> How bout you *guy*s? cream? wax? razor? I am not talking whiskers.....or is this subject just too personal?


 
All Natural Thats how I rock it. When it gets time to shave a bar of soap and a rough razor is all you need! LOL


----------



## White Owl (Jul 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I tried useing duct tape onece..
> 
> never again...I use a Razor..and not a straight razor ....sure does itch after for a while tho..as for my Legs..i let them grow out as do my underarms...i remember useing this stuff called "Nair" Back dureing my Rocker days..and removeing the Black mascara we used. My aunt said it would take off the maskera..well it took off my eyelashes too:spit: good thing i was teenager..Man i looked funny..so any of you ladies use that product? i will vouch for its hair removal..but also remember it burning some..well gotta go see if a certan someone is share her :bong1: yet :ciao:


 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 26, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ......I think sons of bitches is CORRECT....they are all dead, plus we pulled out all the larva and KILLED THE UNBORN little mothers....I truely believe this species of insect could RULE THE WORLD....they are meat eaters and DO NOT LIKE PEOPLE GETTING ANYWHERE NEAR THEIR NEST.....
> 
> ....


 
I got dived bomb yesterday trying to get a wasp flying into it's nest. It chased me out of the yard! Little freaking things! They cut down a tree last year by my trailer & the things just moved on over here to the closest place, Naturally. Been trying to keep up on them ever since.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2009)

Last year was bad around here for wasp's too. 

White Owl, You got the Hep C too. I am still waiting on that RNA test. I live on two meds, gotta take them, but then I dont think either are hard on the liver. Vedgies...Stir Fry City round here....Hot and crisp. I dream of red meat these days.....(insert smiles here). Who's got a comment for that?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

hahah arnt we all tcbud :hubba::giggle:


----------



## White Owl (Aug 3, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Last year was bad around here for wasp's too.
> 
> White Owl, You got the Hep C too. I am still waiting on that RNA test. I live on two meds, gotta take them, but then I dont think either are hard on the liver. Vedgies...Stir Fry City round here....Hot and crisp. I dream of red meat these days.....(insert smiles here). Who's got a comment for that?


 
Yeah I got the Hep C bug. I have the wrong type of blood (O rh Negative) for that interferon treatment to work. I did it for 6 months, but it almost put me in the hospital. It doesn't seem to be attacking me at this point my counts haven't changed much in 3 years, just a little fluxuating. I have more problems from Rheumatoid arthritis & Graves disease (thyroid). LOL


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone! I have had some health issues and haven't been able to post lately, but wanted to stop by and say howdy to all my MP-FG friends. 

I'm gearing up to start my winter grow, and will begin germinating in September, so I can start taking the seedlings outside in the sunlight by the time the temps are in the 80's. 

My first grow ended up all hermies, and though the smoke is still decent, though seedy, I'm hoping to not have this problem next time.

Does anyone know how long pollen can live in a very dry atmosphere? I have an overhead fan in my grow room, and there is literally no way I can get rid of all the pollen from the hermies I had in there this summer, no matter how carefully I try to clean. 

Do you think I'm doomed to repeat the hermie harvest again? 

It's been a lot of work picking out all those pesky seeds! 

I have some really nice beans for my next grow, and I'm just very concerned that the leftover pollen in the room will cause problems. 

OTOH, the hermies I ended up with still smoke better than what I was buying commercially. I am so happy not to have to shell out $120 every month for my 1/8th. And I'm finally able to buy that vaporizer now, yippee skippee! 

Hope you all have been having a good summer. I sure feel for all my friends on the West Coast, especially in Oregon and Washington, with this heat wave. We are used to heat here in the middle of the desert, but I can't imagine having over 100 degree temps and having NO air conditioning. 

Can't help but wonder how all the outdoor growers in OR and WA are handling the heat and protecting growing plants. It has to be so tough on everyone and everything when the temps are so unusually high like this. 
My heart goes out to all of you trying to live through this sweltering summer.

Big smiles to all!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2009)

Good to see you on the upswing Mojave.  I dont know bout the pollen cleaning problem, but it is viable for a long time.  I dont know if it will pollenate your plants or not.  What kind of seeds did you get?  Glad to hear your smoke has improved even if it is hermified.  What kind of Vaporizer are you thinking of getting?  Dang girl, it is good to see you here...or read you, I guess.

I had up to 111f here over this last july, a few times.  My plants are doing fine.  They wilted sometimes in the afternoon when it is that hot, needed more water.  I also noticed the largest has slowed down.  But I think that is from the change in the daylight, getting ready to bud.  The temps have normalized finally, with this low preasure system.  Last evening it was really nice in the garden at 6 p.m., just beautiful at 91f.  I am gonnna have to adjust the drip system, and back off the evening watering.

Take care, and big smiles right back at you!


----------



## Alice In Wonderland (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello ladies (and non ladies)! I was just wondering if I can be a memeber of the Female Growers Club? I'm White Owl's daughter and we are equal partners in all our growing. Does that qualify me?


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 5, 2009)

Alice In Wonderland said:
			
		

> Hello ladies (and non ladies)! I was just wondering if I can be a memeber of the Female Growers Club? I'm White Owl's daughter and we are equal partners in all our growing. Does that qualify me?


Absolutley ! You certainly do qualify ! I did'nt used to qualify ! But since the operation ! I'm not sure if i fit in either ! Its not like we have a hermie club yet ! I have not seen the wise owl lately ! But you sure are welcome aboard ! Peace sis take care ! Once upon a time i was in the man members club ! ... But i lost my member......ship !


----------



## ms4ms (Aug 5, 2009)

exactky what ia a non-lady and did we loose members by choice or non-choice?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 5, 2009)

*welcome alice in wonderland ,,,,,:48:

mojovmama i think if you spray your room with water it will kill of the pollen ,,well it worked went i accidentley sprayed my ladies to much after trying pollination   :giggle:

but im not entirley sure ,,maybe ask in the breeders section 
goodluck and glad your feeling better eace:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello Colorado...I see you down there...how you been?


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 19, 2009)

Evening Ladies!!!
I would LOOVE to join this awesome club! If you would accept me! I havent been a member of this forum for very long but have learned soo much! 
I am in my 20's and on my first round of plants. I can't wait to take all I have learned to put forth a better effort my next round! 
eace:


----------



## Colorado Lady (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello Tc  Yep, I'm here, occassionally.  Haven't been able to post pics on my grow.  Computer is slow and uncooperative.  Plants are so beautiful, would love to brag.  Small buds on all.  Oh how I wish they have time to finish, but trees already starting to change so please cross your fingers for me.  And vegetable and flower gardens in same shape.  Wet June really threw things off.  Just now getting tomatoes and the racketball sized watermellon hasn't got a chance.  Oh well........Don't can much nowadays anyway

Smiles and big buds to all


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 24, 2009)

goodevening tc and colarado lady ,,,

and welcome hoppyfrog glad you like the site  

Here pass this around :48: or maybe yu prefer a :bong1:      eace:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks! Can I officially put "Female Growers Group" in my signature??


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello Colorado, I got my fingers crossed for all of my blueberry, dont know if it will have time either.  Sigh, nice to see you here.....
The server seems to be runnining ever so much faster....

Hello, Hoppy......good to hear you got a positive outlook on your next grow!  I know you will do better!

Good Evening All.....as the sun sinks slowly into the west...Waves.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 24, 2009)

I want to join the female growers group! I started this spring when I became legal and so far so good! Love this forum I have learned so much and always see beautiful, interesting things.


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 25, 2009)

I wish my girlfriend grew weed. We could have contests of whose bud is better and stuff!!!! ahhhh happy thoughts. 

but naw unfortunately our relationship isn't at the point where i can trust her with this information... no offense to any of you ladies, but this is a touchy field of botanicals to be spouting off about to the whole neighborhood. maybe in a year or so if we're still together she can gain access to my secret box o' magic tricks, but for now i think she is happy smoking the weed that i "bought."


----------



## gourmet (Aug 25, 2009)

No offense taken.  I am sure I would take the same precautions, but having been married for over 20 years with a like minded individual, no such issues.  

Better safe than sorry.  Break ups can be hell in more than one way.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello all you beautiful ladies, I :heart: each and everyone of you.


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeasy ozzzzzzie.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 25, 2009)

ahhh I'm blushing...nothin like a good leg hump on the 1st date.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> I wish my girlfriend grew weed. We could have contests of whose bud is better and stuff!!!! ahhhh happy thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 25, 2009)

:ciao: Thanks!! It's nice to be apart of something as a female, and enjoy the company of you guys too! 

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> I wish my girlfriend grew weed. We could have contests of whose bud is better and stuff!!!! ahhhh happy thoughts.
> 
> but naw unfortunately our relationship isn't at the point where i can trust her with this information... no offense to any of you ladies, but this is a touchy field of botanicals to be spouting off about to the whole neighborhood. maybe in a year or so if we're still together she can gain access to my secret box o' magic tricks, but for now i think she is happy smoking the weed that i "bought."


 

*well i would consider it a bit more carefully than a yr later ......after 18 yrs my ex husband turned me in ,,,and he smoked it too ,:spit:*
*my boyfriend is a grower ,and dam there is no contest ,,his buds win hands down everytime ,maybe ill pick up some tips so all is good :aok:*
*just keep the belief going you buy it ,,unless you can get a mmj card eace:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*funny pic hick :giggle: down ozzy boy down 

goodmorning all the  ladies and gents ..:48:. *


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi ladies....:hubba:  thought I'd take a peek in here ?  never been here before...... I like the odds


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Morning All....lightening up out there in the world....is gonna be a great day!

Hoppy we are glad to have you...you too 2Dog!

What you ladies got growing now?  Nice avatars!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies, Ozzy don't care I will alway :heart: each and everyone of you. sorry hick don't swing that way, have 3 new sheep or you to choice from.  :laugh:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2009)

tcbud misses the thank you button....


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> tcbud misses the thank you button....


me 2..
ozzie.. baaaaa-baaaack off on the sheeps..:rofl:...and don't believe a word of anything that one with the ribbon 'round her neck says..


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good Morning All....lightening up out there in the world....is gonna be a great day!
> 
> Hoppy we are glad to have you...you too 2Dog!
> 
> What you ladies got growing now? Nice avatars!


 

Hello! the avatar is funny as all hell. lmao thanks I have Bubblegum, Purple Kush, Super Berry and Northern Lights. I just ordered white widow, ice, some auto flowers I am so excited I think my strains are awesome if I do say so myself lol.  Here's some recent pictures from yesterday...these are the bubblegum smells sooo good.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*1st one ww just harvested pic2 my lucky and pic 3 my lst ww  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

HoppyFrog420 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Thanks!! It's nice to be apart of something as a female, and enjoy the company of you guys too!
> 
> :48:


 


:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

Just checkin in and saying high.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*high SM and how are you this evening :48:*


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

I love this site!  Have made a couple of faux pas while here, but so far no one has asked me to leave.  i think you loose some of the thread of communication with just the written and no body language, i guess i'm pretty visual.  Also i haven't figured out all the bells and whistles on this board.

Woman, Mom, Wife, Registered Nurse, Artistic type, Handy.  I grow in dirt.  Love that stuff, good dirt smells soooo good.  From clone, from seed, from my crossed seeds, 12/12 from seed and LST'ed.  I keep a few certain plants that seem to favor cetain methods, so many types of grows going at once is my norm.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Skunk!


----------



## painterdude (Aug 27, 2009)

....hi Skunk.....where ya from?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi de ho Female Growers.

Sounds like you got lots going on there Skunk...
and you too Hoppy, haveing fun in the BHC?

Smokem up, if you got em.
Good evening all.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 27, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ....hi Skunk.....where ya from?


 
The top of the Olympic Peninsula of Washington State, with all those darned Vampires and Werewolves... and a lot of visiting Twilight freaks.  Roads were packed today when i went to town.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

ah...the joys of tourism....

Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen....mostly good morning ladies tho....


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Good Morning All!!

:ciao:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Well Goodnight ladies!! and you Gentlemen as well!!

:ciao:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 29, 2009)

so Skunk, been there back in the 1990's, took the ferry's over to the big island and then over to Vancouver, BC.....saw allot of archeology and museums....great trip......tried to navigate on the reservation on the west coast but immediately got lost due to no maps or road signs.....even got to see the glaciers....and a racoon raided our camps site....great memories


----------



## White Owl (Aug 30, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I look in septic tanks a lot --if you had a big bad toilet paper monster attached to the lid of your septic tank, something was wrong, your "water" level should never be that high. You should also be able to put TP into a properly operating septic system with no problems.


 
OK! So nobody has heard from me for a while, because we had a sewage overflow here at th RV park where I live. Unfortunately I am at the low end of the park and the crap came up all over under my trailer and in my yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It also came back up my sewer hose and into my shower & sink tanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH GOD !!!
:angrywife:..................................:hairpull: 
This was for a total of 3 days! They sayed their pump on the septic tank burnt up & of course the cheap place didn't want to fix it. We have been cleaning it up for 2 days now and it is starting to smell better at least! I had to threaten to call the health department to get them to do something! PEOPLE!!!!!!! :**:  
I had a lot of stuff in bins under my trailer, of course it was all sitting in fecal matter!!!:hitchair:  Well enough ranting, gonna go hit the bong! 

Have a great day!


----------



## White Owl (Aug 30, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> tcbud misses the thank you button....


 
What happened to the Thanks button? Why did they take it out? 
What did I miss? I know they closed the BHC then re-opened it. 
 Fill me in with the updated news please.


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 30, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> What happened to the Thanks button? Why did they take it out?
> What did I miss? I know they closed the BHC then re-opened it.
> Fill me in with the updated news please.


the server was going really slow so they took out some features and now it is running fast!


----------



## painterdude (Aug 30, 2009)

WHITE OWL......YUKIE POO.....what a mess......haven't experienced that much sewage since I dug up my cesspool back in the middle 1990's....wife was scooping all the liquid out and putting it on her flowers....sorry about your belongings underneath the trailer....maybe they have some kind of insurance company that would cover their screw ups?:holysheep:...pee-dude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> ah...the joys of tourism....
> 
> Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen....mostly good morning ladies tho....


 



I resent that   Good morning


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

How many times did you re-send that 4u?

Okay, how is this.....

Good Morning All you Female Growers?  That has got to cover all sexes.....mmmmm I said sex.

White Owl, I would be making a list of Damages for the Trailer Parks Insurance Company to be looking over.  I cant imagine a Trailer Park that dosent have good Liablity Insurance.  I would be making a nice log of the event too...a daily log.  You pay them, they provide a service, if they mess up, it is on them.  The shite that is should be on them, not you.


----------



## White Owl (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG You All. This place is just as much of a **** hole as the **** coming out of the hole!!!   They are doing nothing about any kind of compensation nor do they have any kind of liability! They don't offer any of that here. Shoot we only pay 450 that includes all utilities. So if I want to grow with lights fior free LOL We just deal with it when the **** hits the fan around here! Thank GOD I had enough sense to put my stuff in those rubbermaid bins it is all washable & my stuff is clean inside. Hey I should do a commercial for the Rubbermaid people. LOL Oh yeah don't forget the space bags inside the rubbermaid bins huh how about that!?
When life craps on us we just smile and carry on! Glad to see some support! BBQ at my house!
I did notice that the server was fast but we also got high speed recently so I thought it was that. Happy Growing!~


----------



## tcbud (Sep 1, 2009)

White Owl....I have stayed in a bunch of RV parks, and some of them were "mobil home" parks.  Some were dumps...some nice.  All ran about 400 to 450, some with, some without utilities included.  I expected ALL of them to have liablitiy insurance.  As a matter of fact..just this summer we were in one that had a huge tree limb fall on a fifth wheel trailer, those folks got a brand new trailer and the woman that was injured, she had all her medical paid, and a compensation for suffering is pending.  I am glad you did not have any damages to sue them over, yet.  What are you gonna do when you come down with some sewage related desease?  Did you sign something when you moved in to hold them harmless from any law suits resulting in their negligence?  Sure seems like they would at least clean the place up.  All that raw sewage ...yuk, I would think the County Health Department would get involved.  I am pretty sure raw sewage is not something you want to be stepping in or over.  Good luck to you....I hope it gets cleaned up before the rains come, and what is left on the ground rolls down hill toward you.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 3, 2009)

White Owl.....don't let these idiots get away with this 'spill'....there are all kinds of laws governing sewage and it's disposal.....and it isn't supposed to run down on your property, or rented property.....

I bought a house once that wasn't hooked up to the local sewer district and they were charging me monthly user fees plus they posted a tax lien on the property for hook-up fees and user fees....it was a nightmare but four years later, and several letters from their rotten lawyer who threatened me with fines of $150 daily to hook up, it all came to an end when my house burned down....but the fight was a daily high....do what you feel is right, but it is fun to play the game.....remember, you are the 'injured party'....pee-dude


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2009)

I totally agree Painter...laws on sewage are on the books.  They got whole departements that are set up to handle sewage problems......I think the Health Department would be my FIRST stop on that road.

Good to see the Group agian....dang fine to see you all!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 3, 2009)

Awwwww....so sweet!

After months of research, I finally purchased a vaporizer. I wanted a decent vaporizer somewhere in the $125-175 range, and found many excellent vaporizers to choose from in this price range. 

I previoiusly owned an el-cheapo vaporizer, the glass globe type, with the bowl soldered to the heating element. It was impossible to get it to heat evenly, and when it was warm enough to vaporize the herb, it quickly burned it, leaving behind a horrible burned popcorn taste and smell. I also never really got any vapor from it, mainly smoke. Why bother with a plug-in unit at all if you can't get consistent vaporization? If I want smoke, I can hit a doobie, a pipe or a bong. They taste a whole lot better!

After much waffling, I decided on the DaBuddha vaporizer because of the quality of components, nearly identical to the higher priced sister made by the same company, The Silver Surfer. The daBuddha is fairly new, and there aren't nearly as many reviews on it as there are of the Silver Surfer. But I found them nearly identical in the most important ways. Plus, I liked the 3 year warranty, and the many comments on how good the customer service department was, and that the daBuddha came with a really excellent carrying case. 

The only negative thing I can say about it is the directions are less than helpful. If you don't know how to put a vaporizer together, or even what the parts look like, then you're going to have to hit youtube or write the company (they promise to answer within 24 hours) for details. 

Once I figured out how to assemble it, I was absolutely thrilled when the first time I tried it, I was able to get just the right temperature and not fry the herb black. Also, I kept waiting for the tube to fill up with smoke, as the old one did, but that never happened. At the right temperature, there is no smoke, only vapor. When you suck on the tube, you think you are only inhaling pure air. But when you exhale, you see a fine white mist. That's how you know it's vaporizing at the right temperature. Good taste, no smoke, no coughing.

My immune system has been really compromised this year, so smoking has been particularly difficult, and thrown me into coughing spasms. Since I count on my herb to work as pain control and an aid to sleep, I have been just enduring the pain I live with since I could rarely smoke enough to make it effective. 

Finally, I can get a great dosage, and toke as much as I want without getting a raw throat or coughing. And wow, it really DOES intensify the high, as well as lengthen it. Without that horrible burned popcorn taste the cheap vapes give off. 

The glass fittings for the daBuddha are excellent, and fit perfectly together--the fitting ends are ground glass, so the fit is snug, yet still easy enough to twist off and refill the wand. 

The base is beautifiully weighted so it doesn't tip over or isn't easily knocked off the table--even by my effervescent dogs. 

The carrying case is very thickly padded, with a beautiful natural brown hemp outside fabric, with a heavy duty zipper running all down one side, and a draw-string on the top with a quick release clasp. 
On the outside is a large pocket, and there are 3 pockets on the inside, as well. 

I'm more than happy with my purchase, and totally hooked now on using a vaporizer. Granted, it's not as portable as a pipe or doobie. but it has so many plusses that I don't mind staying in one place for a few minutes to take in a few tokes. 

I don't know why I waited so long before making this purchase. I could have saved myself months of pain. I'm so sold on vaporizers now!  Best high I've had in years.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2009)

Good to hear Mohave......I am so glad you are happy and smokin' enough to releive the pain.  How much did that unit set you back?  If you dont mind my asking?  I smoke to get a full night's sleep too, and sure didnt smoke enough yesterday I guess.  I have a Vaporite, it is the cheaper type vape.  I get that burned thing too, with smoke.  It does have a temp controll, maybe I should spend some time after harvest and try it out again.
Take care....
out there folks.....it is gonna be a long weekend!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi TCB!

The daBuddha ran me about $160. There are some sites where it's about 10% less, but I went right to the factory. 

The difference between this unit and my cheapo unit is like night and day. 
The difference between heating the herb on a hot metal cup and by passing hot air over and through it--as it does with daBuddha--is very different. 

The hot air is all through glass, so there is no metal taste, no metal toxins released. I found the taste of the cheap vape really horrible--that burned taste ruined the experience for me. I had that taste in my mouth for hours. 

Perhaps that's why I waffled so long on getting a better unit. I didn't realize a better unit--especially the good ceramic units--would make such a difference in taste and in alleviating the smoke. 

I haven't had any bad taste with daBuddha, and it's so great not to be choking anymore. 

I really should have bought this long ago. I just wasn't sure vaping was for me, after tasting the nasty burned popcorn taste from the lesser unit. 

I'm sold now! For me, it's almost all about pain control. ALMOST! <G>
But enjoying the journey is also what it's about. I missed the good taste from a blunt, a pipe or a bong. While vaping still tastes different, at least now, it doesn't taste or smell horrible. 

Ah, TC, can't wait to hear how your harvest will turn out! I'm getting ready to start my winter grow this week. It's still so hot here it's nearly unbearable, too hot to even walk the dogs at night. I'm SO looking forward to winter in the desert. And in trying to do a better job on the next grow!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 7, 2009)

I started germinating my winter grow yesterday. 4 purple kush, 4 purple bud, 4 white frosting, 4 WWF2, 4 Wizard, 4 Hawaiian. Just checked and 4 of the PK, 3 PB, 2WF, 1WWF2, 2 Wizards have already broken shell and are putting out little white toesies. Yippee! 

But does anyone know how long pollen can remain viable in a room?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 7, 2009)

*goodluck with the beans mojave ,,,,spray your grow room down with water it will stop the pollen being viable ,,well it should do i think  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

:ciao:  Ladies...


*mojave*..do as *UKgirl *said..pollen can be viable for up to 18 months..But  if ya water down room well you will make it unable to pollen you girrls dwn road..nice solection of beans..Mojo for the grow:aok:


tcbud..glad to see ya back:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, UK and 4U2!  I had no idea pollen was viable for 18 months. GULP. Well, I guess I'll have to just nourish those hermies-to-be, because there is no way I can get all the pollen out of the room. I share the room with all the books, crafts, storage stuff, so it would be impossible to hose anything down. 
Looks like I'll need an attitude adjustment on Hermies! <G>


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2009)

I still :heart: you ladies

Mojave just mist the room lightly with water to help settle the pollen and dust


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 7, 2009)

Ozzie, you give me hope. THANK YOU!  

I definitely can mist everything down. Nothing stays wet here in the desert very long. I can dry soaking wet Levi's outside in 30 minutes. A t-shirt in 10 minutes--5 each side. Misting even the books would not be a problem. 

This really does give me hope. Maybe not a LOT of hope, but hope. And if I end up with another room full of hermies, well, I'll remember that those hermies are still better than what I was paying nearly a grand an oz for.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 8, 2009)

The pollen wont hermi the plants Mojave, it will pollenate the females.  We are gonna *think positive *and there will be NO hermies and the females you grow will be seedless......misting is a good idea, Very good idea.  When you brush pollen on a bud, and you dont want that pollen to travel, you wash the bud down with water and that settles the pollen.  Way good idea....Ozzio.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY, WHAT ABOUT A HUMUNGUS FAN....THAT WILL BLOW AND BLOW ALL THAT POLLEN SOMEWHERE ELSE...BUT WHERE IS THAT?

A long time ago, I had a Hermie 'do all the girls with his/she/it's goo stuff'.....and the next year I used those seeds and never got a Hermie....but the dope could have been better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## painterdude (Sep 8, 2009)

MOJAVI babe.....love the new Avitar


----------



## Colorado Lady (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah Mojave, love the avatar also.  Looks like the faces we used to carve out of apples and then let them age.  So funny

Looking forward to you fall/winter grow journal.  Sounds like you're going to have some awesome medicine


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 9, 2009)

ROFL, Colorado--you're so right! And I'd forgotten all about those apple faces. Maybe that's why this Avatar appealed to me. But you have me thinking about making up a half dozen of them for Halloween!  

As for the winter grow, if I've learned anything in my 61 years on this planet, it's to never count my chickens before they are hatched! I could just as easily kill these babies as grow them to maturity. This is just my second grow. 

But.....I can't believe how viable these seeds are. All 4 of each of the wwf2, Purple Frost, Wizard, Hawaiian and Purple bad have germinated and are already planted, and today, two Purple Kush popped through this morning. 
I can feel excitement in the air. Or, is that pollen I feel? <G>


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 9, 2009)

Uhh, P'Dude, I HAVE that humongous fan--overhead. And thats' what blew the pollen everywhere in the room.  Hey, that's one fantastic drawing you posted. LOVE IT. Dark and brooding. Lots of expression. Looks like me in pain before I joined MP and learned to grow my own!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

Mojave.....congrats on the seeds poppin'!  And the Avatar is Odd......does look like one of those apple people or those that were made from old nylons.....lol.  You gonna start a new journal?


----------



## painterdude (Sep 10, 2009)

......thanks MOJAVI babe, you always dig my (edit) and I love ya for it...

.....here is one for our Jewish members....sorry about the STUPID fan idea...


----------



## Colorado Lady (Sep 11, 2009)

Panic............
The paranoids have infected me.  My german shepherd met two surveyors at the gate snarling like he is supposed to.  Seems they needed access to the courner marker on the corner of our property.  Can't see my grow from anywhere but in our enclosed tree lined backyard and yep...you guessed it.  I saw one of them look over to my plants and do a doubletake and lean over and whisper in his helpers ear.  I said "Don't look over here" and they laughed.  What was I going to do?  We talked about our mutual love for the shepherds etc...Then he told me what nice plants I had. And that he used to smoke years ago.  I had to explain in my best little old lady voice that it was a legal medical grow and PLEASE don't tell or I would go to jail.  sob   sob
Hopefully he won't but worried about the gossip that might start in his office.  GEEZ

Guess the dog will be moving outside for the next couple of weeks.  Plants putting on some gorgeous buds and smell better than homemade bread....well, almost


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

Colorado, I agree better than homemade bread....afternoon with the swamp cooler on...it sucks in the aroma.....nice.

I had a roofer...who enjoyed my plants while roofing here.... I am pretty sure he wont mention them to anyone, but the county inspector who is comming to look the roof over....I hate the thot of him seeing them.  A couple of years ago, many medical gardens got ripped off here ( I thot a propane company guy or PUD meter reader had something to do with it, there were so many).  Maybe camping out in the back yard is in order? or a motion sensor light? those work great when the racoons show up or a skunk walks by, lol.  A grower friend of mine, he does camp near his girls in the back yard each year, and still thieves come in the yard.  He has put up a cage similar to mine now, and will still be camping out.  He is keepin out thieves, I am keepin out deer.


----------



## Colorado Lady (Sep 11, 2009)

You're right TC, camping is probably in order.  Have been wanting to go camping for weeks now but husband is balking at the idea again.  Damn, I'm a 67 year old woman, shouldn't need permission in the first place and as for kidnap, rape,  sodomy and all those other things he worries about......well, I'm too old and tough to chew anyway.

Guess I'll just keep good thoughts and hope for the best.  Could move them down in the boonies but damn they're heavy.  And have had to tie up each branch as they loose their old fan leaves and the buds swell and the windy season begins.  Did put up 200 feet of chainlink for the same reason.(deer and critters out)  Used to think of deer as "Bambi" till they ate or peed on everything I planted.  Now I find them not so loveable.

Thanks for the good thoughs from your mountain.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, Man, CL--that's a real bummer that they spied your grow. Sounds like they were really good about it, but like you, I'd be a little bit concerned about office gossip. But if they don't mention where they saw the grow, then it will likely be just a fun thing to gossip about and then it will be last week's news. 
I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 11, 2009)

P'Dude, I don't think Colorado Lady will have to camp out in the backyard--she has this fierce looking German Shepherd with a deep bark and keen eye for movement--better than any motion detector one could buy! 

And P-Dude, LOVE your menorah! Your work is all so edgy and expressive. You are to painting what John Callahan is to cartooning. Both of you love to color outside the lines.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 12, 2009)

....thanks again MO babe without the JAVE....here is one I did this morning, and I had lots of problems with her, i.e. I hate it.....:fid: 

.....and I bet you were talking to tc instead of me.....I wasn't around for the damn surveyors showing up on Colorado's property...


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 12, 2009)

P-Dude, what I wouldn't give to have some of your talent! Another great picture. I have all your pictures up as my screensavers. My husband loves them as much as I do!  Now, I'm sorry if I mis-credited you on the motion detector thought--I just went back to see who wrote that post, but can't find it now. Oh, well. I'm nothing if not consistent with screwing up something! Fortunately, no one has flamed me yet.  

Colorado Lady--everything cool there? No midnight visitors? 

Germination update: I can't believe it. Germinated 24 seeds on Sunday, and 23 made it, and all 23 are now about 2 inches high. Talk about highly viable seeds! I was not expecting nearly all of them to germinate. I forgot how SWEET those little seedlings look. I think in a couple of weeks I'll be able to get them outside for an hour or two a day for real sunlight--we are finally supposed to get a bit of a cooling down, and next week, they predict it will be only 90 degrees. At 90 degrees, I can get them outside for morning sun, as long as I cover the soil and watch them closely. 

What fun to start again! 

And UK and 4U getting together this weekend is just so exciting! I can hardly wait for her plane to touch down in Seattle. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## painterdude (Sep 13, 2009)

.....thanks for the great PM....and tell the Math Dude, 'thanks for being a fan'

.....here is one for people who work in the Vet clinics and put down the dogs....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

:ciao:  Ladies..Hope you are all happy  and stoned


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2009)

> .....here is one for people who work in the Vet clinics and put down the dogs....


hmmmm.. I don't think "vet' clinics" euthanize dogs unless they are beyond recovery, or too ill, old to have a _quality_ life.
  ..uhmmm... It is mostly "shelters".. that euthanizes more animals than any other entity in North America. "PETA", "AHSA", ect...


> Animal Shelter Euthanasia
> 
> National euthanasia statistics are difficult to pinpoint because animal care and control agencies are not uniformly required to keep statistics on the number of animals taken in, adopted, euthanized, or reclaimed. While many shelters know the value of keeping statistics, no national reporting structure exists to make compiling national statistics on these figures possible.
> 
> ...





> But what many animal lovers don't realize is that PETA itself may have put down some of those unwanted Dalmatians. The organization has practiced euthanasia for years. Since 1998 PETA has killed more than 17,000 animals, nearly 85 percent of all those it has rescued. Dalmatians may no longer be the breed of the day, but the problem of unwanted and abandoned pets is as urgent as ever. Shelters around the country kill 4 million animals every year; by some estimates, more than 80 percent of them are healthy. In recent years those grim statistics have split the animal rights community. Ironically, PETA has emerged as a strong proponent of euthanasia. (The group is better known for its public condemnations of everyone from fashion designer Donna Karan for her use of fur to the National Cancer Institute for its animal research.) In defense of its policy PETA has insisted that euthanasia is a necessary evil in a world full of unwanted pets. But while the group has some well-known allies, including the Humane Society of the United States, a growing number of animal rights activists claim to have found a better, more humane way.



"PETA regularly uses it's substantial tax-free money and it's celebrity "star power" to pass themselves off as animal "experts" in order to influence shelters to euthanize all pitties rather than to put the temperament-proven ones up for adoption. Oh wait, doen't PETA claim to be against "Specieism"? If they really believe animals have the inherent right to life, then why do they think all pit bulls should die? Don't pit bulls have a right to live and to have a chance, however small, to try to land in good homes with adoptive families? I mean, if you're going to call factory farming of poultry a "Holocaust", then how do you justify funding your own rolling death machines, replete with needles, syringes, and plastic bags to dispose of the bodies? Sorry, I don't care if you eat Tofurky at Thanksgiving and wear corn husks for shoes- if you can flip a happy, healthy, wiggling puppy over in your lap and jam a needle full of kill juice in it's chest and then toss it's lifeless form into a dumpster, then I believe your right to be regarded as a "compassionate animal lover" should be summarily
revoked."
hXXp://petakillsanimals.com/shockingphotos.cfm
hXXp://blog.peta.org/archives/2007/08/one_more_fight.php
hXXp://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25214356/
hXXp://www.peta.org/about/numbers.asp
hXXp://www.nokillnow.com/PitbullsLetter2Peta.htm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

i agree *Hick*...My vet  didnt put  my  friend  down..Had to go  to Human  society  here..My  vet  said  it was against  his  code  to put  an animal down..that he was in the  recovery  bizz..and  now  im  almost there again  with  my daisey dog...just  aint got it in me..she still moveing around..and has  control  over her poty  breaks..when  she gets  like  Luke was  I think  she will thanks me..I dont wanna see  my  friend  in pain and suffering  again..and cant afford  medical  for her..okay  enough of this..Im a hit my Bong now


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2009)

A better way may be as L.A. did.  All dogs are to get fixed.  Breeders may get special dispensation/licence to breed.  I dont know if cats were involved with the new rule.  Interesting topic Painter, Hick, 4u.


----------



## musiclover (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi - I just wanted to stop by.  I'm new to MP and was just pokin' around and found the FGG (Female Growers Group.)   

ML


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

:heart: I:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: each and every one of the FGG :48: :48: :48: :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello  *tc*...thats  all im  saying on subject...did  want  to  give  a shout  out  to the Female  group...Ya   Ladies  been  great...each  and  everyone  of  ya..Yes  even  you..*musiclover*...Ill welcome ya  first...but  *tcbud  *will properly  welcome you when  she  gets back..I started comeing  in  here  long ago...and  was welcomed  even  though  I  have  a penis:giggle:  hope  that  okay  to say...and dont  you go  drawing  no  pics  either *painterdude*   that  sure  2 get you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..*Ozzy*...you  need  to  get  ya  Female  grower   huh?    Ya  jealious  huh:rofl:  all you   Ladies  Keep  M  Green



*UKgirl* is  Now  on her  flight to Visit  me  ..The  next  time  she  posts  it  will be  from  this  Laptop  in  Seattle.:yay:...Have  a wonderfull flight..My  litle  UKgirl:heart:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

What an exciting time, UKgirl, in the USA, with 4u!

Welcome MusicLover to the Female Growers Group, if you would like to "officially" join, go to group memberships and click there.  Glad to have you at MP, it is a great site, lots of information and real nice folks.

Rained last night, bout a teaspoon.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 14, 2009)

HICK.....thanks for all the great information......did that drawing several years ago......we went to a shelter nearby and rescued three cats, two of which are still with us......there were several dogs in there who were on death row......probably shouldn't have used the word, 'Vet'......that's my stupidity, should have know better......the Vet clinics will put down an animal if the owner pays them to do it.....

4u2....it is so cool that you love your buddy Daisey and don't want to watch the suffering that Luke went thru......I hope Daisey has some quality time left with you and she will probably love the English woman....wifey took my dog, Sumo, to the Vet to be put down because he could no longer walk without help, couldn't **** without help and peed all over himself....I was in Idaho visiting some old friends.....when she called, I snot cried for hours.....

MUSICLOVER....I too suffer the 'penis' identity in this group of females and am proud to welcome you to the club.......everybody here could become a lifelong friend if you try....

...and HICK.....thanks again for pitching in with all that info....pee-dude

and here's another dumb drawing......


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 14, 2009)

Great picture, PDude! The guy looks nicely ripped....

Nothing from UK and 4U yet????


----------



## painterdude (Sep 15, 2009)

.....hey mojavimama.....this guy and I have our differences now.....and I try very hard to avoid him....but....the wifey still talks to him when the chance occurs.....thanks again babe.....stay cool out there in the desert, ok?.....pee-dude


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

Morning.....FGG....
Painter, is that a pic of your "alterego"?

Mojave.....dang you stayed up late.

Have a great day all......


----------



## White Owl (Sep 15, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> White Owl....I have stayed in a bunch of RV parks, and some of them were "mobil home" parks. Some were dumps...some nice. All ran about 400 to 450, some with, some without utilities included. I expected ALL of them to have liablitiy insurance. As a matter of fact..just this summer we were in one that had a huge tree limb fall on a fifth wheel trailer, those folks got a brand new trailer and the woman that was injured, she had all her medical paid, and a compensation for suffering is pending. I am glad you did not have any damages to sue them over, yet. What are you gonna do when you come down with some sewage related desease? Did you sign something when you moved in to hold them harmless from any law suits resulting in their negligence? Sure seems like they would at least clean the place up. All that raw sewage ...yuk, I would think the County Health Department would get involved. I am pretty sure raw sewage is not something you want to be stepping in or over. Good luck to you....I hope it gets cleaned up before the rains come, and what is left on the ground rolls down hill toward you.


 
This park is barely running right now, they want to shut it down. Our rental does say that they are not liable for damages while we are staying here. Right now we are trying to get them to clean it up out there. I have been watering it down, but the lime/lye has caked on the ground & it wont come off easily. As for being sick.... I think I did get the vapors. I have not been breathing very well the last few weeks. I did make a river of water that flows away from the house and it is making a mini Grand Canyon of **** water that puddles in the road across from my house instead of under it. *It is terrible!*

My Girls???? They have gotten to 3 1/2 feet indoors and are in a SLOOOOOOOW bloom, and I have no where for them to go. Alice in Wonderland is trying to bind them away from the light because they were burning from it. They are all trees!!!!!!!!! 
My Topsy Turvey... She is flourishing. The bottom branches have become the tops and are actually taller than the top. Quite a difference from the other girls who have weak and dainty bottom branches. I will try to get some pics soon, it is hard with the hps bulb the camera doesn't like it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2009)

White owl I wiss I had seen about this sooner. Here is what to do. 1st get some pool chlorine (3 inch tablets are normal)  throw these tablets into the water where it is coming out the ground. The chlorine will kill all bacteria and viruses try to throw the tablets into water deep enough to keep the tablets submerged. 2nd step on the local Health Dept toes by contacting the State Enviromental health Dept tell them you can not get any help and want a State Health Inspector to review the problem. If the water is reaching a stream contact the Dept of Enviromental Protection and The Dept of Natural Resources state that The steam is being poluted my raw sewage. 3rd find a local news person into the enviroment see if they might do a story about it. 4th most local newspaper have a vent line call everyday and word your complaint different. If you need any help holler at me I'm a Class 2 Individual sewer system installer and a Class I-S sewer plant operator


----------



## gourmet (Sep 15, 2009)

White Owl, the contract may say they are not liable for damages, but that may not hold any water in this case where they are aware of the problem and are at best showing gross negligence, more likely wilful neglect.  

Even at that, in many states blanket liability waivers are contrary to public policy.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 15, 2009)

Whoops.. need disclaimer...that is not legal advise as I am not an attorney.  It is simply my experience in handling liability claims.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

Dang fine to have you aboard Gourmet.

I always thot there was somethin I liked bout you Ozzio.  A man who knows his shiet.  I agree with everything in that post.

Because Knowing Sheit, and Putting up with Sheit, is Two Very Different Things.

Go get 'em White Owl, and nice to hear the girls are doing well....and Alice too.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 16, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Morning.....FGG....
> Painter, is that a pic of your "alterego"?
> 
> Mojave.....dang you stayed up late.
> ...



......hi tc.....are you trying to make me laugh so late in the evening?  Here is the alter ego for ya.....

.....ozzy.....you do know your scheitski....

whiteowl.......yuk, can you kill your landlord in California?

Alice....take care of Mom....

.....well here's another pic for tc.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Talk sheets  take a sheet  treat sheet  that covers sheet

Ozzy still :heart: :heart: :heart: the FGG:48: eace: :heart:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 16, 2009)

Yesterday I stumbled upon a great thread about doing a grow in a Monster Energy Drink can. Last night I got my can, but now I can't find the thread. I did a search under "Monster" and "Monster Grow" but still no luck. 

Anyone reading here know where I could find this thread?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47053
There you go Mojavemama


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Yesterday I stumbled upon a great thread about doing a grow in a Monster Energy Drink can. Last night I got my can, but now I can't find the thread. I did a search under "Monster" and "Monster Grow" but still no luck.
> 
> Anyone reading here know where I could find this thread?


 



you  are   all over  this  Monster grow..lol...read  ya  went  3  stores  looking  for  the  32 oz can...I  found  mine  at  a Gas  station...Theres  been  enough  links  given..But  iff they  dont   work  try   the  one  in  me  signature:aok:  and  Have  fun


----------



## musiclover (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  I'll check into the Group Memberships section and get signed up.  I haven't been on in days (just been busy) and now I'll be gone all weekend with my hubby in the Twin Cities.

I hope to meet up with everyone and make a lot of friends along the way.  Thanks again, ML


----------



## White Owl (Sep 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> White owl I wiss I had seen about this sooner.  If you need any help holler at me I'm a Class 2 Individual sewer system installer and a Class I-S sewer plant operator


 
Thanks Ozz,
Right now it has all cleared up and they "SAY" they have it fixed. They put this white powder LYE or LIME? They told me it had to dry up the sewage and absorb the odor. OK. I was watering it in they made me stop. Now we have a dry caked white/brown area. When i asked them what they were doing about the mess they tell me to water it down.??????????

:hairpull: 

Thats what I was doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:angrywife:  

The white caked on the ground crap wont water down and the only thing I have been able to do is hit it with high pressure to break the dirt under it away so it will break free and now it is sitting in chunks on top of the ground. It is terrible! They don't care and I have asked them on several occasions what they were going to do. I am just waiting for Alice In Wonderland to finish classes so we can get out of here. We are moving on to the UC system somewhere better in California.


----------



## White Owl (Sep 17, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Because Knowing Sheit, and Putting up with Sheit, is Two Very Different Things.
> 
> Go get 'em White Owl, and nice to hear the girls are doing well....and Alice too.


 
Ain't that the truth!!! :**:  :I put that symbol for bulloney the MP people placed here but it's censored?: 

Alice In Wonderland has started her Fall semester and spends most her time on-line doing homework these days. I spend the time trying not to bother her HA HA (it's not easy)
:48: 

My girls are driving me crazy TC. For some reason they just wanted to grow very tall 3 1/2ft and my light is at the top of my closet. No where for them to go I had to move 2 of them off to the side of the light, the are growing past it??? They all finally budded after nute burning them (they looked bad) and cutting back the foliage as suggested by my local dispensary. They are indoor trees. Guess I will get more, but they won't be ready when they were suppose to be. I had girls in the veg box ready to go to flower and I couldn't hold them off anymore so now my flower box is cramped.  I'm still on a learning curve!  eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

White Owl, North is Nice.  Redding is real nice.  Mild chilly  winter, lakes close by, snow skiing close by.  Not a bad area really.  Not as warm in winter as South of SF, but still warmer than the mountians.  I think Red Bluff charges a little more in the winter at RV parks because Snow Birds end up there a lot.  Most RV parks we stay in run about $400 a month in the valley.  There is a beautiful one in Corning, on the Sacramento River.  How far you expecting to move?


----------



## White Owl (Sep 18, 2009)

What UC colleges are there up there? We are currently paying $450 a month with utilities included, so that is in our price range. Alice needs a Cal State or preferrably a UC so she can finish her Bachelor Degree in Spanish. She plans to attend Law School right afterwards, so a law program near-by would be important as well. 
So basically we are trying to find cheap rent, a good school close by (1 hr drive?), and cooler weather with clean air. That's not too much to ask for I Pray.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

White Owl, Sacramento State, good school. My daughter graduated there.  
Chico State, good party school.  Nice area.
Humbolt State, well.....is Green shal we say?
No University north of Chico till you get to Humbolt State.
My girl went to Humbolt too, to start.....I like it over there.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 18, 2009)

my mom graduated from chico...she is pretty straight laced but likes two beers every night like clockwork...lmao


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

She partied 2Dog...she still has her two beers.  You can feel quite nice after two beers....lol.

How you doing today?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 18, 2009)

great tc how r u? I think she was pretty broke which may have prevented her from partying too much. She says she ate off of a few dollars a week. They would make biscuits and jam for dinner..lol..she drank I dotn think she ever smoked tho..my dad on the other hand was a jock at cal poly partied on the beach I know he and his friends drank and he used to have to break up fights his small friend would start..I wonder about the tweeds tho lol??  did they drug test in the 60's and 70's


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

No 2Dogs....no drug testing back then, unless you consider the tests they did on LSD in the Military.  I think Berkely ran some LSD tests too.  Jk.

I remember, living on $100 a month when in college.  Not for long tho, I think the $100 was just enough to force me to get a job.  I bet your mom knows how to make potatoes bout twenty ways then...those were ten pounds for like under a dollar.
I got to hit the kitchen and start boiling meat.  Sounds awful but isnt.....Carnita's meat has to boil forever.  Takes almost as long as my Afgoo is taking to finish. lol.

BIU.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello Ladies, (and you gentlemen)
Sorry I haven't been around. Posted a new thread to explain. Just wanted to drop bye and say :ciao: 
Everyone have a wonderful evening!!!

:bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2009)

Ozzy :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: all you ladies


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 4, 2009)

Where is everyone???

Hey, Ozzie, love that "first real picture of you." Handsome dude, indeed. Love those piercing, pulsating eyes....


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2009)

I think a lot of the folks here, who are outdoor growers are somewhere with sissors and sticky fingers.  Stinking of resin.  Smoking their bongs, trimming, trimming and more trimming.
tcbud Waves at you Mojave.....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 4, 2009)

Ahhhh, yeah, TC. so true! I forgot it's sticky fingers time for most growers! 
With my plants now being about 8 inches tall, I have a lonnnnng way to go before harvest. 

HAPPY HARVEST, EVERYONE!!!


----------



## gourmet (Oct 4, 2009)

Wish I was trimming.  My bagseed grow is now about 8 weeks into flower and still not ready to harvest.  My Nirvana seeds should be here next week and I'd like to start a new grow with quality seeds.  My one grow box serves as my veg cabinet, flowering cabinet and dryer.  It's looking like my current bagseed is going to need 12 weeks or so.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hellooooo ladies    :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 7, 2009)

G'Morning Everyone! THinking about lights today, as hubby actually asked me how much a good light would cost. This means he's thinking about somehow putting it into the budget. While I'm glad to pay my dues by doing it the hard way--taking the plants in and out each day so they can get natural sunlight, I must admit I'm salivating at the thought of being able to just leave them in the grow room. 

I'm trying to read all the lighting posts, but so much of it is just technically above my head. Any of you use the switchable ballasts? 

Happy Humpday, everyone! Big smiles to all the growers with sticky fingers this morning.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2009)

hello Mojave...........so glad to hear you are considering an all indoor grow.  How exciting!  To grow year round and just go into a room and have it all there....or two rooms, or however it works out.  I dont know about switchable ballasts, I do know I am really happy for you.....husband must see you are dedicated to "the Grow".  

Happy humpday right back at you.  Sticky fingers this weekend, more come down then for me....now it is a wait dry wait, wait dry wait.....not to be confused with dry weight.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 7, 2009)

I love my Lumatek that runs MH and red spectrum bulbs without having to buy a conversion bulb.  It is quiet, cool and lightweight.

Be sure if you choose this one however, not to get the one that runs at either 120 or 240 but that you choose 120 OR 240.  The single volt choice is much more efficient.  Also the newer ones have corrected the bulb blow out problem due to insufficient flame up power.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 9, 2009)

Gourmet, I really appreciate your feedback! Which Lumatek do you have? So I need to look for one that runs at either 120 or 240--but I have to choose which one to order, and should not choose the ones that offer both? I will be running on 120. When you mention the "newer ones" have corrected the bulb blow out problem (I have heard this before too, and hence, my concern with getting the dual veg/flower ballast) --do you mean all the new ones, or only the new Lumateks?  

I'm sorry if I'm asking stupid questions, but I can't make a mistake here. I'll have one shot to get the lights, and if I screw it up, hubby isn't going to rush to my side with more money to make it right. He's still paying off all my medical bills, and for some crazy reason, he seems to feel that's a priority. <G>

One more question---everyone--anyone? On my latest grow journal, one of the posters (Chef) asked if I worried about my plants going hermie because I'm bringing them inside and out twice a day. What is it exactly that moving the plants could cause the plants to hermie? I'm very careful in handling them. Will simply moving them twice a day really cause them to hermie? 

Thanks for any insight here! I'm way out of my element when it comes to understanding lights (though I've read the light threads a multitude of times, honestly!) and understanding what things stress out plants. 

Truly, thank you all in advance. I'd never have gotten this far without all of you.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 9, 2009)

TC, There has never been a time when I haven't WANTED to do an all indoor grow! But life has a way of throwing curveballs in spite of good intentions. Another hundred grand or so and I'll have those pesky medical bills paid off. Hahhh! No, I won't wait that long to get good lights. I see them coming in the next 6 months, maybe sooner. Now that I'm asking hubby to help me take them in every night and hike those gazillion flouros up and down (I can't reach them in my wheelchair), he's realizing just how much work it is. 
He also is very aware that we're no longer paying $120 for an eighth of smoke for my pain needs every month any longer. So I don't think it's going to be too hard of a sell. We can budget in other areas, right?


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Oct 10, 2009)

MaMa
I also have used the the switchable light system.  Bought from SunSystems and it worked real well.  I was growing inside in the winter in Montana and only having one system was so easy.  The ballast had a switch you could turn off you mh light and switch on the sodium when they were flowering.

And boy!!!! won't that make your life simpler?  What will you do with all the extra time?

Good Luck


----------



## gourmet (Oct 10, 2009)

I meant the new Lumatek has corrected the blow out problem.  It works fine with MH and sodium without having to switch anything over.  And the new Lumateks are strictly 120 or 240 not switchable between 120 and 240 (since they waste power when they are the switchable model).

Just be sure if you order one that they are not using old stock.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Gourmet, I really appreciate your feedback! Which Lumatek do you have? So I need to look for one that runs at either 120 or 240--but I have to choose which one to order, and should not choose the ones that offer both? I will be running on 120. When you mention the "newer ones" have corrected the bulb blow out problem (I have heard this before too, and hence, my concern with getting the dual veg/flower ballast) --do you mean all the new ones, or only the new Lumateks?
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm asking stupid questions, but I can't make a mistake here. I'll have one shot to get the lights, and if I screw it up, hubby isn't going to rush to my side with more money to make it right. He's still paying off all my medical bills, and for some crazy reason, he seems to feel that's a priority. <G>
> 
> ...



Get the Lumatek that runs on 120.  Unless you have a large grow or already have 240 run into your grow room, there is no reason to go with a 240.

Light stress was probably what chef was talking about.  When you are flowering, you need to be very consistent with your lighting.  If you are in veg, you should be okay (well other than possibly bringing in pests).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello Ladies...Been  a  while   since  i  stopped  in...Happy  smokeing  to  you  all..:48:

*mojavemom*...what  I  think  *chef  *maybe  talking  about  is  the  diffrent  enviorement..not  so  much  you  moveing  tham  about....when  we  take  plants  from  inside  to  the  outside  we  Aculate(sp)  them..a  little  at  time..but  this  is  also  strain  dependant..Lets  Butter  up  :giggle:  Hubby...and  I  agree  with  *My Ladie HempGodess*..get  that  120..


*HempGod*....Glad  to  see  you  to  this  fine  day:48:    I  may  be   mistaken  but   I  think  Mojave...flowered  inside last  yr..was  only  useing  outside  for  veg..Ill be  corrected  here  soon...Im  sure:spit:

*Gourmet*...How  are  you?  I  love  growing  weed

*
Colorado Lady*..*tcbud*..*smokemom*..and  the  rest of  you ladies.:ciao:

anyone  seen  My  Favorite  Female  Grower? :hubba:  :heart:   think  I  been  stood  up  this  morning:hitchair:   oh..what  did  4u2  do  now  :doh:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you my friends!  

Okay, I'm straight on the lights now---I can use a 120 switchable ballast for both types of bulbs, but get the one made ONLY to go 120, not to both. 

Now...how about if I add the cooling? Am I likely to start popping circuit breakers? How about if I run some fluoros in the closet for vegging and cloning? If I can get away without calling in an electrician, all the better. 
Way too many transient workers here in our area, and I'd be afraid of being ripped off. But, if 240 is going to be more optimum, then I should know that now and start looking for a reputable electrician, but one who wouldn't "tell" about my grow room nor set me up to be ripped off. Not an easy task in this particular area. 

And....last stupid question for this post anyway, how about types of reflective hoods? So many different opinions on shapes and what reflects best that my brain is fried.

Yes, I plan to stay small--at least, my main grow area is 10' X 4'. I have a small closet in the room that I planned to use for clones and seedlings, and could use my T8 fluoros there. But do you think that would put me over the top and blow my circuits constantly? 

Thanks, Gourmet--I'll be sure to make certain my Lumatek is among the newer ones. That was SUCh helpful information!

HempG, If it was light that was the concern during flowering, I was very careful on the timing and on sealing every possible light leak in the grow room. I put them outside at the same time each day, brought them in at the same time, and back under the lights until time to turn off the lights for 12 hrs. Some days I got more outside time than others--but by flowering time, it was too hot to put them outside for more than morning sun hours. 

4U, thanks for the heads up on the need to acclimate plants to the outside and inside. I have tried to slowly build up time outside, and so far, they don't look at all stressed. Truly, these plants this time are far, FAR superior to the bagseed grow of my first time. Better seed! <G> A little more experienced apprentice grower, too! 

And 4U, also, my plants were outside every possible day during veg AND flowering. The problem came when I was gone for the week on vacation, and hubby left them sitting in water for 8 days, nearly drowning them. 

It's going to be really interesting to see how they fare in a different temperature range, since this will be a fall-winter indoor-outdoor grow. Last time, it was a winter-spring grow. I'll be relying on indoor lights more during flowering, should it get really cold and nasty this winter. It could be very mild--we never know. There have been many Christmas days we've had Christmas dinner outside on the patio in 70 degree weather, bright and sunny. Other times, it's been freezing. 

Oops, I lied...one more question. Should I go for the 600 watt rather than 1000, if I'm going 120? 

The thing is, if I wait to have hubby save up for a COUPLE of great lights, then it's going to be a much longer wait. If I go with ONE light, switchable, (and something with a cooling hood maybe?) then I could have it in just a month or two--especially if it doesn't require finding a trustworthy electrician.

And that would set me up for flowering time, when I may need that light more than anything. With such good beans this time, and such gorgeous plants--I would sure like to do right by them. And graduate from Kindergarden to 1st grade in my education!

Thank you everyone, for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

very  nice MM...I  would  get  the  1000  light..more  lumes...as  for  Hood..its  up  to  you...i  like  the  metal white  ones..and mine  are  all  inclosed  as  well..I  found  My  1000 HPS  cool tube  on  Craigslist  for  150  dolllars...Im  against  purchaseing  things  twice..if  ya  get  that  600  and  down  the  road  you  Kick  yourself  by  saying  i  shoulda  went  with  Bigger..but  in the  10x4  i  would  say  a  1000  is  best..just  my  thaughts..Look  in  tis  room  and  test  the  outlets..find  3  seperate  breakers. someyimes  Hard  to  do..but  should  find  2...one  in  wall  and  one  in  ceiling  light...now  the  cieling  light  i  would  only  run  Fans  as  this  is  lower  voltage wire..find  ya a wall  outlet  and  get  youself  a  good  power  strip..this  will  run lights and  some asculating  fans..look  into  Vortex  air  exchange..you  said  10x 4...i  need to  know  the  hieght  as  well..this  gives  us  the  CFM..and  get..I  like  to  exchange  the  rooms  air  every  4  minutes....I  wish  i  was  close  enough  to  come  help..please  feel  free  to Pm  me  if  ya  think  i  can  help...Take  care  and  be  safe..will  see  ya  in the  desert grow:ciao:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow! 4U, thank you SO much for the info!

I don't understand a couple things you wrote about breakers--so will PM you tomorrow. 

You asked about room size: Basically, my room is about 9'X9' and 8' high. My grow area is about 1/3 of the room. It's a standard small tract house extra bedroom with a tiny closet, the kind that comes with sliding doors. 

I am glad to know you think the 1000w would be better than the 600w. I was concerned with overloading the electrical system. For the $150 or so difference, I can see your point to go for the lumens. So it won't overtax the electrical system to upgrade to 1000 over 600? 

Heat is a problem already. It's so bright in that room that I have to close the door at night, or middle of the night bathroom trips about wipe the eyeballs outta your head. By morning, it's a good 80 degrees in there. I open the door about 4 am, and it cools down pretty quickly. I have two fans running now--one oscillating fan and one ceiling fan. Whoever thinks fluoros run COOL have not spent time in my grow room!  <G>

So I wondered about the cool tubes...and if that might help. 

I think you're brave to buy a light on craigslist! I don't know if I'd do that. Maybe. But the newer lights I want would probably not be on there anyway, only the older magnetic kind. I want the digital. I have read that there is only 5% output difference between a 600w digital and a 1000w magnetic. 
I have read also that the digitals are far superior in longevity. Any truth to those claims? 

I sure appreciate all the feedback. I really DO want to make this work, and get to the point that if my health plummets again, I won't have to try to kill myself to get these plants in and out every day, and chase the sun around our small backyard. I have to move the carts about 3 times a day while they are outside to capture the sun. 

I'm so thrilled with the quality of my seedlings this time--they are SOOOOOO superior to what I germed last grow. These have HUGE leaves, and they actually are liking the nutes instead of getting nute burn. I am in LOOOVE with these plants. They are just so pretty, so healthy looking. And they give me such pleasure to watch them grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2009)

You are going to need to check your breaker box and see how many amps is serving that room (probably 15 amps).  Then you are going to have to figure out what else is on the same circuit (probably another bedroom or two).  Then you are going to have to figure out how many amps you will be using.  You are most likely pushing your amps with a 1000W and ventilation.

I would look at running a dedicated circuit into that room.  You can say that it is for computer equipment.  I would run at least a 30 amp circuit.  Try to find a friend or neighbor that knows a good electrician.  Or if you know other people in the trades (plumbers, HVAC, etc), they can usually give you the name of a good electrician.

I am switching from a single 1000W HPS to 2 600W--I believe that it will give me a lot better, more even light coverage in my rectangular closet (3 x 6.5').  I find that the plants on the ends of the closet do not really get enough light.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 11, 2009)

THG, thank you so much for sharing your experience and advice. I was originally planning for two 600w lights--but starting with one. I also wondered about the plants on the ends getting enough light--since my grow area is also narrower and longer. And I think it's probably very sound advice to get an electrician out to run in a dedicated 30 amp circuit. Good idea to tell them it's for computer equipment! 

Hmmmm, well, that would be the first step then--get the room set up for a dedicated circuit. I don't have to make a decision on the lights right now this very moment. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like that room is shaping up well Mojave.   I too dream of growing indoor seriously someday.  The husband always says bigger is better for lumens.  I dont know if he knows what he is talking about, but 4u seems to agree.  My electrics are way messed up downstairs, if we ever get an electriction down there, I am gonna remember the "Dedicated 30 amp circut" part of yours and Godess's conversation.  Thank you both.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2009)

:ciao:Ozzy :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: the FGG


----------



## tcbud (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for bringing the FFG off of my page five.....

That avatar is slightly disturbing.  Any relation to Sand People?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey TC my advice on the electric is a little diff from the rests
 You want a 3 or more circuit for your room 1 breaker for lights 1 for fans 1 for mis.(pump, to use when cleaning.
The breakers should all be Ground Fault. If lighting calls for a 20 amp breaker that is what to use. It may cost you a little more but protestion from electric is priceless.

It's from some video game In the full pic I'm blowing my brain out. Like they are located there


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are 2 of my strains

White WidowF2
Purple Frosting

Curious about the size difference, and how tall and lanky a couple of them are compared to their siblings. Are the tall, stretched, thin ones possibly males?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2009)

Ozzy still:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: the FGG


----------



## sadira246 (Oct 28, 2009)

:watchplant:   hi!!  I'm new here--my name's Rogue.  Nice to meet you all!  Gotta post a bit more before I can show off my girl, lol!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2009)

Great to have you *sadira/rogue*.....welcome to the "Female Growers Group".  Just a bunch of us girls (and a few guys) that grow ...... if you want to officially join, go to "group memberships" and click join.  

*Mojave*,  could be you got males there, seems they get taller faster from what I read here.  But, till they show sex, you never can tell....Looking good tho, really good!  Like in life the dog gone boys got to be tallest and handsomest...lol....make you love them first.

Hi Ozzy, Thanks for the info on the Electrics......downstairs still a nightmare electrics wise.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Here are 2 of my strains
> 
> White WidowF2
> Purple Frosting
> ...


 

:ciao:  thanks  for  shareing 

As  we  know  most  fast  agresive  growing  plants  tend  to  be  male..i  have  had  some  nice  females  pop  out...The  long  lanky  ones  I  tend  to  pull  early  on account  they  dont  get  the  stalk  strong  enough to  hold  threw  flower..I  like  strong thick  stalks..and from the  size  those plants ya  should  seen  sex  by  now..??  looking  good  girl...take  a  close  look at them  again  ...i  look  for  the  round  cluster  just  under  the  shoot  at  the  node...this  tells  me  Male..and  i  throw in flower  to  see...most  time  it  is...hope this  helps..take  care  be safe


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

THANK YOU!!!!! That's what I thought, and I guess I should grab my loupe and look closer. Unfortunately, that's a real weak link for me--I've never actually seen a male plant in real life, only in pictures. I was just going to cull them, but maybe I'll wait just a bit and use them for a learning experience to see if I can recognize a ball. I feel like I'm going through puberty all over again, sneaking peeks at the anatomy book in the library when the teacher isn't looking. 

Hmmmm.....thinking how I might put them into flowering. I guess I can just put them in a closet for 12 hours at night. I don't have my grow room sectioned off yet to accomodate both a veg and flower area. 

THANK YOU for your help!!!!!


----------



## 420Seattle (Oct 29, 2009)

mojavemom...  can  ya  get big  garbage  can  with  lid?   place  plants  inside for  12  hrs  and  in  light  for  12..if  ya  wanna  detirmine  sex  take  clipping  and  place  in  12/12  cycle..you will  know in  a few  days..hope this  helps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2009)

sadira246 said:
			
		

> :watchplant:   hi!!  I'm new here--my name's Rogue.  Nice to meet you all!  Gotta post a bit more before I can show off my girl, lol!



Welcome.

You can post pictures anytime--the 15 post thing is for links.  Post your pictures directly to this site.  Here is a link on resizing and posting pictures:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20979


----------



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi girls, how are we all and other lovely green ladies?


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 30, 2009)

sadira246 said:
			
		

> :watchplant: hi!! I'm new here--my name's Rogue. Nice to meet you all! Gotta post a bit more before I can show off my girl, lol!


 
*Yes! Wilkommen! Glad to see one more Y chromosome! We guyz gotta stick to*....*ge*.....ther......... Oh hell, I'm in the wrong room again, aren't I? :bolt:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 30, 2009)

Thorn, Welcome back, been awhile, glad to see you doing so well!

Mr. Snax, you can post in here anytime you like.  Cromosones not withstanding.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:cry:   


Can  a  guy  get a  Hug  around  here???


:cry:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 30, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> ...Mr. Snax, you can post in here anytime you like. Cromosones not withstanding....


I thank you madame, you are a credit to your gender! I was just havin' a goof, but I do lurk around this thread sometimes just to see what my lovely sisters are brewing up. It's always interesting!  

Love Peeps!

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 30, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :cry: Can a guy get a Hug around here??? :cry:


I'll give you a hug 4U! :hubba: Mrs. Snax says I give good hug!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :cry:
> 
> 
> Can a guy get a Hug around here???
> ...


 
Better be good 4u or UKgirl will be jealous and :hitchair: you.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

Ozzy :heart::heart::heart: The FGG

:heart:you too UKgirl I keep it in the open that way 4u will never figure us out :aok::heart:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 30, 2009)

hey guys thinking about ordering more seeds soon..they are out of this months frrebies at attitude so I guess I will order when they get new ones next month making my list today...any reccomendations? I am thinking about hash plants and prefer indicas and kushs.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I just sent an app. to join the group. I'm sorta lost at the moment looking at all the equipment that just arrived for my first grow tent set up. I'm hunting around for my camera off and on so I can get some pics up and possibly get some help on how to arrange it to fit and function well from anyone here. Anyway - I'd seen mention of this group before in posts but I just stumbled up on it tonight.... have a great Friday night ladies. more soon....
OHC


----------



## tcbud (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello OHC, gonna go accept as soon as I leave here.  Dang glad to have you!

2Dog, with my limited experience of strains or seeds, I HIGHLY recomend NorthernLights.  I have not grown it from seed, but would buy some if I had a chance.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

hehe I have that one TC...I am going to grow some blue cheese I think...I would love to get some blue mystic or blue dream hmm....or some of your grandaddy!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 31, 2009)

*goodevening and happy halloween ladies and occasional gent 

4 u ,,you can always have a big ole hug  and ozzy get this lit :48:

2 dog i agree with tc ,,,i did northen lights from seed ,,,was good but no where like whats TC looked like ,,also i loved blue mystic ,,ohh decisions decisions 

:welcome: OHC and snax :ciao: 

:48:*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

Y'all have me drooling.

Just finished up all those candy apples. What a job. Now watch--we'll get a half dozen kids and I'll end up throwing them all away. 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone!!!!!  I'm definitely toking up before the goblins get here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

:ciao:  *mojave*...


Trick  or Treat


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

Finally, a trick or treater----Waving back at you 4U. Yo'ure the only trick or treater so far. I can't believe this. I have an entire CLOSET full of toys, candy and stuff. I am SO bummed......I'm gonna beam you all up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

:48:


Nice Avy  *mojave*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are some awesome candy apples mojavemama. I have no idea where all the trick or treaters come from in my neighborhood. I think they bus them in. 

I finally found my digital camera - I seriously went nuts looking for it - and now I suspect I'm gona have to buy some new rechargable batteries before I can start posting pics here. They've been on the charger for at least 6 hrs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *OHC*....post  up  lots  of  pics  girl...we  Love  pics...take  care and  be safe:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *OHC*....post up lots of pics girl...we Love pics...take care and be safe:48:


 
I confess - once I turned all the batteries in the oposite direction - the camera worked just fine - I wonder just how many battaries I've bought because of this little detail. :confused2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

those apples look awesome...hmmmmm


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

Good deal on figuring out the batteries, OHC! Now when can we see some bud porn from you? 

4U, every time I see that avatar of yours....well, I'm not gonna say what. But Sheesh, man. It's too delicious for words!

TC, what's Northern Lights like to smoke? Never tried any. But it's a fast flowering Indica, isn't it? 

2Dog, Please let us know what seeds you end up ordering! 

The time change is weird--now I can get the plants outside an hour earlier, but how strange that the backyard sun is GONE by 3pm, and I have to bring them back in under the lights. 

These are SO different from my first bagseed grow. Much more nute sensitive, but now that I've got the hang of what they need, we're happy campers. 

I think I'm learning so much more from joining the micro grows--Monster, Candy and Cookie. In such a small container, just a few drops of water make a difference, and the strength of the nutes has to be radically adjusted as well. Plus, no drain holes--what a fantastic challenge and terrific learning experience for this novice grower wannabe. 

Happy Sunday, folks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

okay   *mojave  *I  suppose I  better  get my  shirt  on  b4  *UKgirl  *catches  me:giggle:  oh  maybe  I  better  tell  *chef  *let  her  and  his wife  outta  Dishwasher  :rofl:   Have  a  Great  Monday  Girly  Grower

:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 2, 2009)

Mojavemama there's not much to post YET. Setting up the grow tent as we speak..... I did however, create a new avatar with my single WW. Baby steps.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

*OldHippyChic*....thats  a  Purdy  little Girl  ya  have  there  in  Avy..I  take  it  this  is  growing outside?  i  know  its  Monday  but  go  check  the  Mail....I  have  a  feeling:aok:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

What, 4U....? You think UKG stuck a stamp on her forehead and mailed herself to you? <G>

Don't you wish.....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

OHC, you did GOOD with the Avatar!  I love to change mine all the time.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *OldHippyChic*....thats a Purdy little Girl ya have there in Avy..I take it this is growing outside? i know its Monday but go check the Mail....I have a feeling:aok:


 
thanks you two..... 
No she's growing on my desk with a 2000 lumin 30watt flourescent light. Seems happy enough for the time being.  Monday mail has been here and gone - nothing from the seed man YET.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

haha  *mojave*...i  do  wish...but  i  believe  *OHC  *is  waiting  for  her   Beans...and  ya  know  what  ...Maybe  you  need  to check  your  mail:aok:..Im  a  smoke  my  bong  now:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

haha  minute  apart  *OHC*...:48:   have  good  day  Girly  Grower


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Oooh, the mail came and it's gonna be a great night. If only a new DEXTER was on....<G> 

Beautiful day today outside--nearly 80, lots of sunshine, plants were loving it. 
But what I wouldn't give to see some rain or snow. Someone here must have some they can upload me!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

I cant even grow em for a while and I have urges to order seeds up the yang...I still have ten ww ten ice and 5 super thai to germ and grow..fun times.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 3, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Oooh, the mail came and it's gonna be a great night. If only a new DEXTER was on....<G>
> 
> Beautiful day today outside--nearly 80, lots of sunshine, plants were loving it.
> But what I wouldn't give to see some rain or snow. Someone here must have some they can upload me!


 
Mama, it's been rainin' here for 8 dayz runnin', and you are welcome to all you can haul! Thank Ra for indoor growin'! Don't get me wrong, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool PNW'er - got rain water in my blood to prove it - but enough is enough! :holysheep: And we're bound to have snow any day now. I'll be sure to let you know so you can come pick it all up! Just leave enough so the rugrats can build their snowman.  

Stay beautiful ladies!! :hubba: 

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Goodafternoon ladies and gents :ciao:
TC how are you and how about you  post some of your fine buds up and get some pink on the page 
OHC greenmojo for the beans 
Mojave ,,hope you had a great evening 


ok what age do we ladies can you remeber when you first started having bad hair days ...my 6 yr old came home from school moaning about her hair (blonde wild and curly btw)
being all messy ,(her best friend has straight as dye dark hair),anyway thought nothing more of it till this morning 5 mins before the school run ,,she decides she wants straighthair and she cannot possibly go to school without it ,,and the straightners were plugged in  5 mins later hair is straightened one happy little girl, 10 mins lat
:48: :stoned: :48: :stoned: :48:
*


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

Some BlueBerry for you, the pink I am saving ..... 

I remember having a lot of "bad hair" days when I was a kid.  I had curly red hair and well....it just came with bad hair days (if a bad hair day means it just wont do you want it to).  Hand held hair dryers came along and POOF....no more bad hair days...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

Ozzy :heart::heart::heart::heart: the FGG


Extra :heart::heart: for the Birthday Diva


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 4, 2009)

:giggle: I got my mail. I can't stop grinning.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 4, 2009)

UKG, I SO remember bad hair days, and that was way before we had the wonderful ceramic straighteners we have now. OR hand held dryers. We had those funky ones with the plastic hoods and we all used curlers. Slept on those suckers too. 

How wonderful you could send her off to school "straight" and happy!  (Not homophobic, just Bad-Hair-A-Phobic)

OHC, I see you grinning and I'm clapping for you! 
I'm clapping for me too!

Snax, I keep waiting for the rain you sent, but it's still bone dry here....what's the deal? Your rain Mojo needs a recharge?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*goodevening ladies and you guys 

oh and what beautiful blueberry TC 

MOjave didnt your head hurt sleeping in them spikey rollers 

:woohoo: OHC lets see them babies a growing :watchplant:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmm as long as my hair is clean and smells good I am happy no bad hair days I got compliments on it a lot as child long dark with a bit of curl at the ends...then I locked myself in my parents room at 5 years old and cut my hair all off to my ears all the way around...My mom cried and I got the belting of my life...I usually dont even do much with it just braid, french twist and go. a few years ago I wore it in a bun to her house and she thought I cut it and started freaking...weird woman. and her hair is short lmao...I am sure your daughters curls are beautiful and if her hair was straight she would want curls ..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 4, 2009)

I tried really really hard to ignore the hair subject.... I was the daughter of a stylist back when they were called beauticians and beauty operators. Mom used to play with my hair like I was a doll. When dad was overseas in the military she would roll me up and stuff me into the dryer chair (yes we had a real beauty shop dryer chair in the house) and style me and snap pics with her Polaroid Swinger and then brush it out and do it again just out of boredom - she really was very very talented and even won Miss Clairol CA state championship in '70. Vidal Sasoon cut my hair off - I mean OFF when I was around 8 I think, and he gave me a yellow GO-GO watch for being his model long before he pimped shampoo ..... Mom ran with the big boys..... there are NO pics of me with straight hair till I was 12 and insisted on growing it out. That lasted 2 1/2 years till she came home from a style show and sat me down and gave me the first "shag" in my school..... It's very very cool that you would actually consider your daughters feelings ! Man, times have changed.... 

TCBud - great pics! I am going to have to find my macro settings if I'm gona post a decent pic.... btw is your hair still red? 

Mojavemama - thanks - what is your next grow going to be? And did you get your new light?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

ohh i remeber vidal sassoon ,,i went there for my first professional hair cut ,,many moons ago  now i just wash and go lol 
cool on your moms talent tho


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

ROFL on the curler quip, UKG!  It was downright painful, yes. Those curlers were metal with a plastic covering and spiky stiff thin needle like plastic spiral combs inside then. I guess it's like Chinese foot binding or other tortures women go through for beauty rituals. 

I just know I'm delighted to never have to use those things again!

Vidal Sassoon, UKG? Wow...color me impressed. 

Awwww, 2Dog, you were just being creative! I'm against punishment for hair transgressions in childhood. 

I mean, if a kid wants to cut her hair off and it looks horrible, then aren't the consequences the kid faces of having to live with that cut until it grows out more than enough punishment?????? 

OHC--sounds like you had a really interesting childhood, and the best hair in school!   

And no, no new lights yet. Not for lack of hoping, though. We're just waiting for Godot or the economy to change, whatever comes first...<G> And I'm growing right now--have Purple Frosting, Purple Bud, Purple Kush, Hawaiian, White Widow F2 and Wizard. They are probably not too far from going into flower. Just waiting for some slowmo's to catch up. THANKS for asking!

Have a good one, everyone. I'm loving this 80 degree weather we have here today. Sunny, balmy, and so delightful. It's the gift we get for enduring a blistering hot desert summer--a few weeks of "Oh, now I remember why I moved here!"


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

Superoots Air Pots!  If anyone here has used them, pleeeeease answer in the thread I started in Coffee Table asking about them. I am very intrigued with the concept. Gals? (and almost-gals).

hxxp://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=display&ref=airpotworks
COOL VIDEO OF THEM


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> ROFL on the curler quip, UKG! It was downright painful, yes. Those curlers were metal with a plastic covering and spiky stiff thin needle like plastic spiral combs inside then. I guess it's like Chinese foot binding or other tortures women go through for beauty rituals.
> 
> I just know I'm delighted to never have to use those things again!
> 
> ...


 
lol my mom left it that way for a few days and said I loved my haircut..didnt care it was messed up...there is a story behind this. my parents at the time of my cutting were fighting to the point of not talking. I had seen my mom cutting my dads hair before church. At church she prayed to god to do something to help them make amends and start talking..now my mom thinks god was helping in a weird way...Im like uh hu..so u didnt get divorced because ur kid bonded u by pissing u both off..she says the reason she was so mad is that I could have cut my ear off.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 6, 2009)

Good morning Ladies and some gents. 
Mojavemom - at the time I was much more impressed with the go-go watch. Man you have a lot of "Purple" in your bunch. I was just looking into those last night. Enjoy the sunshine. We've been in the mid 70s but we are supposed to hit 80 on Sat so I'll be mowing that suburban lawn. My Maple tree is a bright red this week so it'll be bald in three more weeks. He goes out with a bang of color.

2Dog - your haircut story made me remember my "first shave". My brother decided to shave me when I was about 2 yrs old.... eyebrows and all - hmmmm. 

Well ladies I've got four out of five tap roots showing and it's only been 10 hrs under the paper towels. I can actually see them with the naked eye. I did the two plates and a heating pad. I'm sure it's just a matter of time on #5. Also, when I opened the door to my office this morning.... I smelled my white widow from the door. I feel like a Pot Grower this morning !


----------



## tcbud (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the beans *OHC* and the sprouts.....sounds like you are a grower to me.



> TCBud - great pics! I am going to have to find my macro settings if I'm gona post a decent pic.... btw is your hair still red?


I would call it more red and white now.  More red still than white.

*Mojave*, I have never seen those "pots", havent a clue bout them.

I dont have bad hair days anymore, it is long, it can always be pulled back.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

mojavemama 
 
 (and almost-gals).
 
[/quote said:
			
		

> how  is  one  almost?.......NO...WAIT....never mind:bong:..I  dont  wanna  know..:bolt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Nov 6, 2009)

hair stories, hmmmmmm.....my dad would take me to a barber in our hometown whose nickname was 'BREEZY'.....he just cut off all your hair with his electric clippers...but what was totally cool, being a 12 year old kid, was that he shaved your neck and around your ears....but you still looked like a redneck idiot when you left the barber shop....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ....but you still looked like a *Redneck Idiot* when you left the barber shop....


 
Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 6, 2009)

They called that look a "buzz" cut when my brother did it .... the football guys liked it for late summer practice. Brother and I always did have communication issues - this is what I call a buzz :48: .


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ladies and some gents.
> Mojavemom - at the time I was much more impressed with the go-go watch. Man you have a lot of "Purple" in your bunch. I was just looking into those last night. Enjoy the sunshine. We've been in the mid 70s but we are supposed to hit 80 on Sat so I'll be mowing that suburban lawn. My Maple tree is a bright red this week so it'll be bald in three more weeks. He goes out with a bang of color.
> 
> 2Dog - your haircut story made me remember my "first shave". My brother decided to shave me when I was about 2 yrs old.... eyebrows and all - hmmmm.
> ...


 

very exciting on the beans! I bet your parents freaked when they saw that he had used a razor on their baby!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

:ciao:   Ladies....Hope  you  are  all  as  HIGH  as  me..:lama:



*UKgirl*:heart:  just  4u sweety:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 15, 2009)

:ciao:Ozzy will not be greedy like 4u he give :heart::heart::heart::heart: to all the FGG


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello  Ladies  Happy  Smokeing  from  Seattle:bong:
  be  careful  ladies..*ozzy  *is  just  a  gigalo 


here  Brother :48:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmmm.....can anyone tell me if nutes should be replaced each season? 
I'm wondering if my last season's nutes have gotten concentrated in time. 

Has anyone ever had no problem one season, and the next, found even 1/4 strength burns the plants? 

TIA for any enlightenment....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know - sorry - but wouldn't it make sense that a little evaporation of additives like water would occur over time? That might mean more concentration and stronger nutes than last season.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 15, 2009)

Mojavemama are you using liquid nutes? Have you been shaking them up real good each time you use them? Are they organic ?

Ukgirl :48::heart: that's for giving away my secret 4u


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....can anyone tell me if nutes should be replaced each season?
> I'm wondering if my last season's nutes have gotten concentrated in time.
> 
> Has anyone ever had no problem one season, and the next, found even 1/4 strength burns the plants?
> ...


 
is it a different strain u r growing because they all require different that could be it? and are the nutes stored in a cool dark area?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

I love those gigilo movies with rob schneider...

ozzy Bigalow male gigilo


----------



## tcbud (Nov 15, 2009)

too funny 2dog.....Ozzy Bigalow....

I think FGG loves you too Ozzy!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 15, 2009)

It's true, TC. FGG does love Ozzy!

Thanks OHC, Ozzy and 2Dog. Yes, these are organic nutes, and yes, I shake them well each time I use them. No, I don't store them in a cool dark area, but they are in an opaque container, and it's never over 72 degrees in the house. Do you think it would help to keep the nutes in the fridge? 

OHC, I had to come to the same conclusion about evaporation. Maybe I didn't tighten the cap enough when I put them up after last season's veg. I know most liquids end up evaporating here in this horribly dry climate. So that's why I now suspect I have been over-nuting them. 

Ozzy, they are new strains to me, but still, I shouldn't see so much burning and crispness regardless of strain. I started them all out at half strength, then down to 1/4 and now at 1/8th. Still getting burn and crispy leaves. Last  year had 4 different strains, and really had no problems with nute burn. 

The other thing that makes me suspect it's a nute-evaporation problem is that the plants in the micro grows--the candy grow, cookie grow--are not showing same symptoms. And I used about 1/16th strength with them, because they are so small and have no drainage. They are doing fine. 

This grow is making me sad. I'm not doing a good job with them at all, and they are all proven beans. It's all me. Not sure whether I should just jettison most of them right now, and start over or try to see them through. 

I appreciate all your thoughts and suggestions! 


Color me frustrated.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

*mojave*....its  all  in  learning  girl...dont  give  up.   I  like  wht  OHC  said  about  the  evaporation  of  waters....and  makeing  the  nutes  a  bit stronger...I  use mine  so  fast  I  dont  have that  issue..stick  with  it  girl...But  may  want  to  back  your  plant  and  strain  count  down  a  bit  for  as  to  handle  them  more  easily...I  know  its  exciteing to  grow a  bunch at  a  time..but  IMO...causes  more  stress  to the gower..and if  ya  a  new  one...even  harder  on ya....just  emember  we  are all  here  for you..we want  ya succeed:aok:



*Ozzy*...Bigalow:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 15, 2009)

Flush with ph'ed water and use plain water for a week. See if they straighten up. Then start back on WEAK nutes like you are feeding the Monster grow.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks 4U for the pep talk! I needed that, truly.  And I plan to do autos next time, so I can hopefully do a continuous grow and not be hampered by the 12 hour darkness thing. And yes, I'm only ordering one strain, so will follow your advice. I will use the other beans for micro grows--they seem to be liking those a lot! 

Ozzie, great advice. I'll flush them tomorrow and use only water for a week. I am careful to always test my RO water, because the machines fluxuate so much. And yes, I'll take your advice and go even weaker nutes. But I'm going to throw out this bottle and start with some fresh nutes from the Hydro store.

THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!!  Besides the great advice, I really appreciate how everyone here takes time to boost each other's spirits.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I'm small time so I'm sure I'll have leftovers I want to use next time around as well.... You are saving me another hard lesson by coming here and sharing. Maybe we should bag them up in clear freezer bags as well. Wondering out loud if they would be best stored in the fridge or if that is toooo cool? But I'd still use the freezer bags because my fridge seems to suck up moisture - I guess it's a byproduct of no longer having to defrost like in the old days.....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 16, 2009)

I put my KLN in the fridge, it is for the cloner, says it can be stored down 45f.  It worked fine when I took it out to use it this year.  I only run one batch of clones and the stuff comes in a quart container.  It is pricey, so it takes up the courner of a shelf in the fridge.

Autos sound great for you Mojave.  And 4u once again...steller advise and you too Ozzy! Thank you both for stopping in here and looking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

Just  like  *ozzy*...*4u2  *Loves  the  FGG:heart:  just one Shines  Higher  then  rest in  my  eyes..


:ciao:  *ukgirl*/*melissa*...:heart::heart:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

awww so sweet....I swear I clean my grow room more than my own room lol...I need to go check the laundry...bla bla bla...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 18, 2009)

SO what's new ladies? No action in two days here in the FGG.... 
I scored a big fat zero on the auto germination. Tears were shed and I've reevaluated all and put 5 more WW seeds and 4 short stuff autos into rapid rooters. Fingers crossed. I never ever give up on anything I want to succeed at.
Hope all are well and happy. 
xox
OHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry to  hear  OHC...I  have  my  figers  and all my  toes  crossed  for  you...rapid rooters...under  a  dome  yes?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry to hear OHC...I have my figers and all my toes crossed for you...rapid rooters...under a dome yes?


yes and yes - temps in high 80s.. thanks for the finger and toe action.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 18, 2009)

4u2....post a picture of your toes crossed, love to see it done my friend

Old Hippie Chick....where in the hell do you live?  Temps in the 80's, I am soooooooooo jealous, it was 37 hear this AM on the Oregon Southern Coast


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 18, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Old Hippie Chick....where in the hell do you live? Temps in the 80's, I am soooooooooo jealous, it was 37 hear this AM on the Oregon Southern Coast


Temps *Under the Dome* are high 80s. 
It's high 60s and sunny outside here today  .
I do like your area - have a friend in Eugene... she loves the outdoor lifestyle and is big into cycling, fishing and what she calls forageing(sp?).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

OldHippieChick ........thanks for the finger and toe action.[/quote said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> ...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

OHC that may be a bit hot for the babies...that could be an issue.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

ae  ya  sure  *2Dog*?  I  run  mine  at  77-80


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah but 4u 80 is way different than 88....and the little ones cant take as much heat as the biggies...mine germ in the 70'ssometimes 60's just takes a bit  longer...dark place wrapped in paper towels..They always pop..


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 18, 2009)

OHC, Ohhhh NOoooooo on the autos not germinating yet. Hope that changes soon and you find little shoots coming out to greet you tomorrow morning.

I'm crossing my fingers and my EYES for you!  (I'll leave it to 4U to do the toe crossing. Besides, toe crossing is not nearly as effective as eye crossing. <G>)

Picked up a couple 4 ft dual T5 ballasts tonight, but now have to order HO bulbs. Any suggestions of where they are online at a good price?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm I know they sell flor bulbs at walmart just not sure what type...I honestly dont know what mine are called..:stoned: :huh: :confused2: :doh:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

my atuos germed so aggressively that after 2 days they had grown into the paper towels and had to be torn out I wonder if they sent u old seeds....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Picked up a couple 4 ft dual T5 ballasts tonight, but now have to order HO bulbs. Any suggestions of where they are online at a good price?


 


Purchae  at  Home  depot  they  have  some  great  for  groing...I  use those  in  my  cloneing  area..can  be  found  there online as well..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> OHC that may be a bit hot for the babies...that could be an issue.


ya think? OK I just put a towel between the heat pad and the tray to see if that will move the temps slightly down. It's on low now. What do you think the temp should be ? I think the reading is higher because the digital theromometer is laying flat in the grow tray/dome cause the dome's not tall enough for it to stand up in - and I _think_ the heat sensor is on the back  ...2/5 WWs sprouted this evening... no auto action - maybe in the AM....

*Mama*, thanks!- cross those fingers - cross those eyes for me - cross that river - whatever you got  . Congrats on the T-5s
*2dog* - cross your cross-your-heart or wherever it is you're hiding your stash.
You know if I were a woman with a few grows under my belt I'd have an opinion about the seed age.... but for now - I have to just assume I suck at germinating... I've crossed my I's and dotted my T's and I just have to plug along till I get it. Got a few more seeds so I'm gona get something going but I sure wanted that first grow to be the autos for a quick return. Where did you get your autos 2dog? 

Thanks for the luv people. 
OHC eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

got mine from attitude...lowryders...there is a picture of it just entered in BPOTM


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

I think 70's are ideal personally. but if u keep em wet they should sprout soon. unless they are bunk now dont put cold or hot water on em use room temp..same with clones I never use real cold water on em..


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 19, 2009)

4U wrote: "Purchae at Home depot they have some great for groing...I use those in my cloneing area..can be found there online as well.."

4U, that's where I got the ballasts, Home DePOT. They just don't have HO tubes. When I asked about special ordering, the associate told me its risky, because they often come in broken, and that I'd be better off just going to a lighting store. 

So, I was just wondering what favorite online bulb places members might suggest. 

OHC, Low is good setting for heating pad. Be sure there is something between the plastic cover of the pad and your paper towels. Even on low it can sometimes get just a bit too hot if there isn't a bit of buffer. 

2Dog(5 Dog in drag)--good point on temp of water!  Also, you said you didn't know what your T5's were called--do you mean you don't know if they are regular T5 bulbs or HO T5 bulbs? One more Q.....(tell me to shut up anytime....), are you using the same bulbs for the autos as for regular, that is the 6500K's for vegging and the warm, red spectrum 2700's for flower? Or do you use one or the other or both all the way through? I know with autos you usually only veg, what, about 2 weeks? Then they go into flower?

Ozzy and 4U--your advice on the over-concentrated nutes and flushing was on target. Plants are perking up nicely. THANK YOU!

P'Dude, so glad to hear your wife got such good results from the Doc. Thumbs up, dude. What a relief, huh?  Still lovin' those quirky-wonderful pictures! 

TC, when do you start your auto grow? December? I'm really, REALLY excited about the autos....got the Jones bad.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

*2Dog*...Your  right  about  to  Hot  for  Germ..I  dont  normally  germ  this  way  But  have  been  playing  around  with  it. and  If  they  get to  hot  they  cook..lol..been  there:hitchair:..I  sugested to  OHC  what  I do  is  paper  towel  in  baggie  and I us  my  wireless  modem  and  place  a  hand  towel  over  it  then  the  baggie  and  another  hand  towel  over  and  the  next  day  its  warm  and Humidity  in  baggie  with  a  couple  popped..Im  doing some  Purple  frosting  right  now,and  soaking  the  peat  pelets  they will  go  in....Nice  BPOTM  too..

*OHC*..  yes  Put  some  more towels  between  will  lower  the  temps t  you  babies:aok:   oh  and my  legs  are  crossed...but  i  think  its  cuzz  i  need  a  wee:giggle:

*mojave   *....how  about  a  pet  store..I  think  they  have  some  grow light  of  some  sort..Ill   go  look  tomarrow  a  petco..:aok: N  wait  io  baught  mine  at  Lowes  thats  right...wish  I  still  had  the  package..:doh:  have  ya  checked  there?



*UKgirl*/*melissa  *:heart:  your  My  insperation..kiss..kiss


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 19, 2009)

4U, It's a hoot to see your lightbulbs pop on! I'll for sure check Lowe's tomorrow. But first, I'll just let my cursor do the walkin'. Lowe's has a website and you can order something to be picked up at a local store.

Yeah, true dat on Pet Supply stores being good for the UV bulbs. But ouch----the are like, mega-pricey in retail pet supply outlets. 

So pricey that I buy my indoor aquatic turtle bulbs online now. I just thought there might be a certain bulb place online that ppl using T5's knew to be reliable, economical and fast. 

THX for the input!!!

2 tokes of indica hash crumbled into white widow and 2 TBS green dragon. Oh, my..... and i'm outta here. Gotta roll to the bedroom. My chances of making it are not quite as good as 4U's......'


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Purchae at Home depot they have some great for groing...I use those in my cloneing area..can be found there online as well..


I don't know what a good price is but htgsupply.com has a 4 pack putting out 5000 lumins each on ebay for $20 plus shipping. I like HTG.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 19, 2009)

Ahhh, OHC, THANK YOU! That's the place I was looking for, but couldn't remember the name. Appreciate!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 19, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ahhh, OHC, THANK YOU! That's the place I was looking for, but couldn't remember the name. Appreciate!


  
xox
OHC


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> 4U wrote: "Purchae at Home depot they have some great for groing...I use those in my cloneing area..can be found there online as well.."
> 
> 4U, that's where I got the ballasts, Home DePOT. They just don't have HO tubes. When I asked about special ordering, the associate told me its risky, because they often come in broken, and that I'd be better off just going to a lighting store.
> 
> ...


 
lol I know they are 4 feet long and I bought the bulbs at walmart the ones that mimic the sun...I use them for clones and for seedlings then I put things under the 400 mh then I put then once big enough under the 600 hps...


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 19, 2009)

Ahhh, okay, thanks 2Dog! That won't work for me, since I don't have Mh or HPS lights. I gotta go for the High Output bulbs for the T5's. 

I want to get more involved in NORML here, and work to try to get our MM law rewritten and expanded. That means I also have to get legal, and in our state, that means big bucks. Lowest I can possibly do it is for about $450 a year. Not happy about this at all. Torn between my needs to use what discretionary income I have right now on better lighting and beans, and my commitment to changing the laws and stumping for change. 

Pain control vs. ethical obligation? Tough call....

BIU everyone, and toke a few for me. Got a doctor's appointment today so must stay straight. Until later. <G>


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

with your temps I would mostly grow outside...get big harvests and shut down for a few cold months...seems a waste to buy lights when u live in the desert....  course how many plants u grow at a time influences that as well..indicas can take pretty cold weather...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

we need to get u cloning to save bean money too...are u only focusing on autos or are other plants cool? man u could grow some monsters...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

u live in nevada...u could get nice lights off craigslist if u r willing to drive into cali at all ...maybe even ur local craigslist since it is a legal state..thats where I get mine..I am cheap lol...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> we need to get u cloning to save bean money too...are u only focusing on autos or are other plants cool? man u could grow some monsters...


That's definately going to be an early priority for me as well....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, 2Dog---from your lips to the Cannabis God's ears! Don't I WISH I could grow outside here. Alas, it's far, FAR too hot. Corn doesn't even grow here. 

I do utilize the sunshine, but only mornings in the spring, and in the early afternoon, they go under shade screens and get misted. In the summer (May  through October) it's just way too hot to put them out at all. No broadleafed anything can survive here. Our trees, bushes, plants all have teeny tiny little leaves for aid in transpiration. 

This time of year, though, there is just not enough hours of light to do too much, but it still augments the fluoros and CFL's nicely. Not as well as it did last February, March and April, when days were getting longer instead of shorter. 

Also, i couldn't grow outside here even if it was a good climate---I live in the middle of suburbia, and they would get stolen in a hotflash. Our backyard butts up against a larger street and sidewalk, and though there is a 6 ft concrete fence, kids would smell it, or see it and they'd be history. Especially when kids are paying $120 an eighth for schwag here in our neck of the woods. Shoot, those babies would never even make it to flowering!

Craigslist is a great idea, and I've bought stuff through it before. But I have not yet seen what I'm looking for--and that's the newer switchable ballasts. I also have to add on what it would cost to have an electrician come out and put in GFCI's and adequate ventilation, yadda yadda. Plus, I'm in a wheelchair, can't get up higher, and hubby is a math dude, with ZERO ability to do the stuff I'd need to get the room up to snuff. Shoot, I can't even let him near a hammer or he'd lose a finger for sure. Plus, you don't even want to be in the same HOUSE when the math dude is pondering using a tool. 

If only it were as simple as just buying a better light!  

But for now, I'm cruising right along with the Fluoros, the CFL's and the natural sunlight. It's all going to happen in time. I figure I'm just "paying my dues" now. 

And allllllll the good advice and ideas people are coming up with here for me to make what I have somehow work. 

2Dog, I plan to go almost all autos, though I don't think completely. Too many good beans I still want to grow and learn from! Plus, I have an Aurora Indica order coming in I ordered just before I learned about the autos, and I don't want them to go to waste. 

I'm down to 12 plants now, a very manageable amount. Just what TC said I'd end up with after I culled the males and the weaker plants. I started with 24. 

Interesting watching the genetics this time--since I'm not using unknown seeds, and I started out with 4 of each strain--I have been able to see how the wide difference in individual plants from the same strain. 

Most noticible have been the F2's, with some plants being verrrry tall, stretched and leggy, and others short, fat and compact with no stretch. Same seeds. Same soil. Same light. Same nutes.The variety is absolutely fascinating. 

Also notice that plants from the same strain are not all accepting nutes at the same strength. One plant shows brown crispy edges from the nutes, the other plant loves it. Same strain. 

A couple of the purples are doing similar things. This is all information for me. By doing, I'm learning. It's the process I'm so enjoying, though having a bit of good harvest at the end would be nice, too. I just am finding this particular grow to be incredibly helpful to me in teaching me how to read a plant.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 20, 2009)

mojave......thanks for thinking about the wifey....and...loads of luck on this next grow.....and is Tony still around?


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for asking P'Dude. 

Plants are outside sunning today, the two big Purple Frostings in 3-gallon pots are huge, and I have had to tie them down constantly and wrap them around the pot just to be able to get them under the lights at night. I can't even begin to imagine how big they would get if I didn't keep LSTing them every other day! 
OOOh, I'm hoping I will get some good harvest from those two girls. 

Still anticipating an auto grow--I'm so hot to trot on those! Only wish they were cloneable...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

Best  of  luck  to  you  mojave...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

I  have  some  autos  im  gonna  run next summer  so  i  can  beat  the  rain..id  well  this last  one..But  ya  aint  gonna  see  Monsters  in  my  back  yard  again..:lama:  maybe  my  neighbors:spit:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

Really, 4U? No more monsters in the back yard? Are the neighbors getting ugly about it? I can't imagine you without some big ol' Amazon girls in your backyard grow. Say it ain't so, 4U!  And you're really gonna try some autos? Yippeeee!!!  

I think we need an official AUTOFLOWERING thread. Enough of us now that are very interested and would love to see all the auto posts in one place. 
Hamster? Chef? HIE?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 21, 2009)

has an auto ever won bpotm?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

:ciao:  mojave...mine  are  gonna  be  done  in  the garden  with  Giant  Pumkins  And  yes  That  was  a  one  time  run  with  Monsters..Just to  see  if  I  could  do  it....Way to  much  to  gamble  again...glad  you was  a  part of  it  girl..Auto  threa  sounds  cool  why  dont ya  start  one..If  ya do  i  may  have  to  drop  a  few  then  but  think  the  autos would  do  me  well  outside...take  care and be safe:48:  them  BIG PF  show  sex  yet?  think  i  may  have  lost  thread  ya  mentioned  it  in..


----------



## tcbud (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds good 4u, some autos mixed in with the tomatos.....or among the corn.  Some steathy autos out in a big vedgie garden.....instead of find waldo, we can find auto.....(insert smiley guy here).


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

2Dog, I don't think an auto has ever won BPOM, but Ham has a nice one entered this month. He said autos are so small that they may not look very impressive next to the big guns. But what's wrong with petite? 

4U, I'm glad I got to watch that monster grow outside via your grow journal. 'Twas very exciting!  

As for an auto thread, I'm hoping I can talk Ham, HIE or CHEF into it! Their names are magic, and they have awesome reps so people will be drawn to read their threads. Plus, they have had some terrific luck with autos, and have fabulous pictures to share. I'm not qualified to run that thread. I have never even SEEN an auto in real life!

4U, I think--okay, I HOPE-- those giant PF's are female. They are so big now I can't imagine they would not have shown when the other PF's in smaller containers have. But anything is possible. I'm checking every plant twice a day now. Don't want any surprise hermies to crop up. 

Picture 1 is of the big Purple Frosts that are now LST'd and supercropped in a major way. Picture 2 is of the candy grow that is now doing so well repotted.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 21, 2009)

those look great especially the candy grow!!!! beautiful.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

:yay:   mojave... 

IMO>>>your  name  is  just  as  Popular...You  would  be  floored  if  ya  new  the  crawed  you  draw girl...I  say  You  run  it....  your  excitement  will  shine  more  then Theirs...They  will  add  to  it  for  4sure:aok:

FEMALE..FEMALE...FENALE...


can ya  see  Im  wishing  ya  nothing  but  FEMALES?  :lama:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 21, 2009)

So nice and dark green,
leaves flat and spikey,
fingers reaching,
aroma's haunting memory.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2009)

*beautiful plants MOJAVE green mojofor ladies*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 
Happy lazy Sunday afternoon. I've managed to get my sleep hrs crossed and was up all night two nights in a row. Tomorrow is gona be hard. 
In spite of my best efforts it looks like my 20% germination rate has not improved. I got two WWs sprouts of the 9 seeds I germinated and none of the autos came through. It is what it is.

On the up side, I discovered in the wee hrs of Saturday that my single WW that just turned six weeks old is a Female and I also learned how to take pics in super macro mode on my camera.... so it's be a very rewarding and educational weekend for me.  The forum wont let me post the pics here because I already posted them in another thread. 

I'd love to get into auto but so far it's been a bust. I may try again in the spring but I would definately breed for seeds. Maybe a volume germination of 30-50 would get me enough seedlings to justify the drama. I think I could get away with some on the patio if I put a lock on the gate to keep out the utility guys. I have some underground phone and gas lines running along the back fence and twice in 4 yrs they have showed up out there unannounce. I'm pretty sure a lock would force them to put a notice on the door and force them to schedule...... 

I think I need to learn to clone fast.... and take advantage of this one female and get on with the task of producing some smoke. 

Mojave, GL with the Females.... I didn't catch how old they are? I've also considered getting involved with NORML but it's not legal in my state and would be afraid to bring attention upon myself. I try real hard to be low key without being that weird neighbor who no one ever sees. 

more later.
xox
OHC


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

ohc dont give up on the seeds yet...remember the one that took over a month the seedling that could? she is a plant now and almost ready to sex...sometimes seeds take a while


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, we can't let the FGG forum die! BUMP this sucker!!!  

Question:

Someone gave me an old MH Spartan High Bay Ballast Assy 400W. It's heavy. There is no reflector or bulb.  The guy said it works. Picture below.

I know next to nothing about this kind of stuff. My question, though, is, how hard would it be to wire it up to the ceiling, and how would I adjust the light height? Also, would it give off sufficient heat? (garage gets cold in winter)

I'm thinking that my grow room needs to go into flower asap, pistils poppin' out all over the place. But I still have a few smaller plants not ready to flower, and some clones, and I'd also like to germ a couple of the Aurora Indicas. 

So it makes sense to me to find a spot in our garage where I can hook up the MH for vegging while the other plants are in the light-proof grow room for flowering. 

Obviously, because I'm in a wheelchair, I can't get up on a ladder and do it myself, but the math dude is not disabled and he could do it if we knew what to do.  On the label it says the ballast voltage is 120/209/240/277 so I'm assuming it would be okay to run on 120? 

If I could do this, it would help out a whole lot. Anyone know if this sounds like a project way out of our league? 

TIA!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey MM here is the thread you need it's a how to convert High bay lights to Remote ballests

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45696

Ozzy :heart::heart: The FGG

xxoo SM :heart:

:48:eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Ozzy, you're the best! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank ol' DonJones for the great DIY post, I just read it and pass it on to those it will help.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi ladies, I guess I need to go to the Coffee table now and then.  I wasn't even aware that that we had anything like this.  I've been too busy trying to get my first growing operation up and running along with trying to transition from being married to a trucking business shared with my ex-wife who still lives with me and was my team driving partner for years into retirement and waiting for my first SS check to get here.  If you are interested in the ex-wife thing, PM me and I'll explain but for legal reasons I have to be real careful about public statements about it.

I came over at mojavemama's invitation to check out her High bay MH light, but I'll do that in a separate post.

Good Smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 29, 2009)

First, mojavemama, yes your light can be remote ballasted.  In fact from what I can see, it is basically identical to one the 2 models that I have and use.


For anyone considering doing this project, Please read my entire thread on Converting commercial HID lights to remote ballasts http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=45696 and decide if you think you can handle it before proceeding further.  If not do not be afraid to have an electrician do it.  You can carry it into the shop, pay cash under a false name and carry it out if your nervous but pick a name at random out of the phone book so it is believable.


The first thing is to confirm the actual wattage of it. Please verify for me that the label states that it is a 400 watt Metal Halide like it looks like in the picture.


Make sure that it is running on 120v, which would surprise me because most commercial fixtures are wired for either 240 or higher voltage, and I think I see 4 wires coming out of the tube, a bare one, a green one, a white one and a black one.  It may be already wired for 120v but I'd bet on 240V.

The first step is to straighten out all of the wire coming out of the tube.  They don't have to be completely straight, just good enough to let you pull the tube by unscrewing the tube with either a pair of LARGE water pump type pliers or a pipe wrench.  The tube is right hand thread so turn it counter-clockwise to remove it.  If you already know that, great, if not I've covered my bases.

Once you have the tube removed, remove the cover plate on the little square box on top and try to gently work the wires out through the side opening until you can read the labels on the wires.  Then post a list of which wires on the ballast are hooked to which wires that used to run through the tube and which ones have been blanked off by putting covers on the end.

That will let me figure out if it needs rewiring or just a cord attached.

Please post pictures so the rest of the people can watch what you do.



The thread is also live linked in my signature.

Good smoking.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 30, 2009)

Don, a thousand thank you's for your excellent and timely response.  I'll be printing out and highlighting your detailed instructions--and I certainly appreciate your excellent (and so well organized/thorough) overview of what comes next---very helpful!

I need to sit down with this ballast with your printed instructions and take a look. Will respond as soon as I can. 


In the meantime, I'm passing this your way :bong1: and Thank you again!


----------



## gourmet (Nov 30, 2009)

In spite of my best efforts it looks like my 20% germination rate has not improved. 

I don't feel so bad now OHC, that my first grow other than bag seed indoors started slow due to very poor germination rate, 35%.  I finally hit on distilled water for germination and that worked very well.  Unfortunately that leaves me only one Full Moon and 5 unknown freebies from Nirvana.  Hope like heck the Full Moon is female, but I'm a few weeks at least from knowing.


----------



## gourmet (Nov 30, 2009)

In spite of my best efforts it looks like my 20% germination rate has not improved. 

I don't feel so bad now OHC, that my first grow other than bag seed indoors started slow due to very poor germination rate, 35%.  I finally hit on distilled water for germination and that worked very well.  Unfortunately that leaves me only one Full Moon and 5 unknown freebies from Nirvana.  Hope like heck the Full Moon is female, but I'm a few weeks at least from knowing.


----------



## gourmet (Nov 30, 2009)

In spite of my best efforts it looks like my 20% germination rate has not improved. 

I don't feel so bad now OHC, that my first grow other than bag seed indoors started slow due to very poor germination rate, 35%.  I finally hit on distilled water for germination and that worked very well.  Unfortunately that leaves me only one Full Moon and 5 unknown freebies from Nirvana.  Hope like heck the Full Moon is female, but I'm a few weeks at least from knowing.


----------



## gourmet (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry about the double post.  Server busy in the middle of the post and I must have gotten mouse click happy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao:   Ladies...:48:


*Don Jones*...thats some  valuble  stuff..thanks  for  bringing it  here  and  shareing...This  will  help  Lots  of  folks  and  wont  be  long  for it  to  be a sticky..:aok:..if  it aint  all  ready...


*mojave*...can  you  and  *Math Man*  handle this?  This  is  way  better then those  t5...but  your  gonna  get  that  Desert heat  from them..But  ill be watching...be  sue  to  have *DJ  *close  at  hand  on  this  project...I  think  I  would  make Him  my  new  buddy...well  untill  the  light  is  done.:giggle:.I  dont  wanna get a  complex:rofl  take  care  and Roll  on  Girl:48:

*UKgirl420*...71 :heart:

*tcbud*...Hows  the  Boonies..


*gourmet*...wishing you  a  FULL MOON  FEMALE :lama:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 30, 2009)

is it a coinkydink that MM bumped this post and SM shows up? thanx MM


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey *4u,* boonies were cold cold cold, north face road.....and below find some "Flagger Art".  One car an hour is a traffic jam.

Hope everyone had steller Weekend, what ever you all did.  

*fa$t*, it was pure coincidence, I am sure.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Gourmet - thanks for the pep talk. If you want, you can go back and delete your multiple posts.... just go to edit and from there to advanced and it's pretty self explanitory from there. .

WOW I just stumbled upon an old post from 2008 that seems to be the original discussion about starting a FGG. OH MY. I had no idea how dramatic your history was.... you woulda though we were asking for the right to vote all over again. 

Mojave I've seen those lights offered pretty cheap on ebay and craigs list. I was intimidated but the price is right so more power to you.  

I've got a buncha pesky flies in my house. I guess it was all the in and out open doors this past weekend - and then the weather changed yesterday so they were looking for a warm spot. Been killing the nasty things all morning. I've got two smart stealth ones taunting me but I'm on a mission from God. Just a matter of time.... I keep catching it nibbling on one of my seedling WWs. Everything is showing signs of suffering.... I was off schedule and watered a day late, the flo above the older WW slipped and scorched some top branches, the one sapling with the obsessed fly has weird puckered leaves now..... my clones look miffed. I've got stretching going on......All hell has broke loose here.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

> WOW I just stumbled upon an old post from 2008 that seems to be the original discussion about starting a FGG. OH MY. I had no idea how dramatic your history was.... you woulda though we were asking for the right to vote all over again.



Hello OHC

It was quite a ruckus yes......ah well.....

Sorry to hear bout the fly situation, I hear you bout chasing them down....I hate the dang things.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I've got a buncha pesky flies in my house. I guess it was all the in and out open doors this past weekend - and then the weather changed yesterday so they were looking for a warm spot. Been killing the nasty things all morning. I've got two smart stealth ones taunting me but I'm on a mission from God. Just a matter of time.... I keep catching it nibbling on one of my seedling WWs. Everything is showing signs of suffering.... I was off schedule and watered a day late, the flo above the older WW slipped and scorched some top branches, the one sapling with the obsessed fly has weird puckered leaves now..... my clones look miffed. I've got stretching going on......All hell has broke loose here.


 


:ciao:  welcome  to  the  Wonderful  World  of  Growing


:48:  Dont  let  it  ge  ya  down  Girl...your  are  learning..we  have  all been  here...and  it  gets  easyier  and  better..chin  High..Like  me..hehe..:bong:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 30, 2009)

:48: now that's the ticket..... thanks 4u2  .
Good thing we females excel at "multitasking" blah blah blah....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 30, 2009)

I hate Horse Flies......with a passion.....but I really hate Dump Flies.....they get inside the truck while you are recycling your bottles, and bottles, and more bottles.....and some tin......and some cardboard boxes.....and then you remember where the flies came from, the big, huge, mammoth pile of garbage waiting to be burned in the County's only Refuse Incinerator....diapers could be in there......jesus.....save us from the Dump Fly


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 30, 2009)

*Fa$t*--I assure you it was but a mere coincidence that I bumped this thread and SM came back. Wish I could take credit for it! 

*4U*, thanks for the pep talk! I don't know if the math dude and I can do it or not. But I have the light here, so we'll try. And, as long as Don is willing to answer posts about it with questions, I'm not going to give up! 

I still want my switchable electronic MH/HID lights--but for now, this may help a BIG DEAL to get me through until I have saved up enough for them. I can only put aside about $10-20 a month, so it's not going to happen overnight. <G>

I'm two thumbs up on DJ's post becoming a sticky! 

Beautiful outside today, about 68 degrees with no clouds and sunny. Just not enough hours of sun. Not sure 5 hours is doing much for the plants, but better than nothing. They do not seem to be stretching a lot, though the are under the fluoros and CFL's most of the time. Just the two big monster Frostings that eat up 1/3 of all the plant shelf space! 

*OHC*, Oh Dear!  And how about those flies? We have 'em too. No mosquitoes, no fleas, but oh, boy, we DO have flies. You'll catch 'em all! Get that flyswatter flapping, gal!  

And don't worry about your WW getting a bad perm from the lights: it will recover. I have burned several of mine and they came back without a problem. 

Just remember, soon you'll have your tent up and running, and then it will be smooooooth sailing!

*P'Dude*, I love ya, man, but you're giving me the creepy-crawlies with all the fly talk!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, Jeebus!

I'm reading over Don's posts, having printed them out and about to see if I can disassemble this old light. And I suddenly had the funniest thought. You know, I've cheated death a good many times, and now live with a terminal vascular disease. 

So I'm thinking about how the headline might read when I accidentally goof---"Old Lady in a Wheelchair Electrocuted to Death While Trying to Assemble a Ghetto light for her Marijuana Grow Room"

ROFL! Now what a way to go, huh? And on my gravestone they can write, "She was one HOT lady at the end..."


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm sure you can do it yourself....just have hubby plug it in lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> So I'm thinking about how the headline might read when I accidentally goof---"Old Lady in a Wheelchair Electrocuted to Death While Trying to Assemble a Ghetto light for her Marijuana Grow Room"


 

:rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 30, 2009)

ROFLMAO, Fa$t!!!!!!!!!!!  Now THAT was funny.....!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, Don!

I must admit I'm having a total blast doing this. Your instructions are beyond simple--if I can do this, I promise ANYONE can do this. 

1. Confirming actual wattage of 400w.
2. Only 3 wires coming out of tube--black one, white one, green one.
3. Tube removed, cover box removed. Wires left:
    --skinny white wires blanked off: 208, 240,120.
    --Green wire: loose, not connected to anything
    --black wire hooked with cap to white 277V wire
    --thick white wire hooked with cap to skinny white wire with COM written on it.


I believe I did it correctly, and hope you can now tell me if it needs rewiring or just a cord attached. 

Pictures below


----------



## DonJones (Dec 1, 2009)

_I don't remember if I gave a required tool list with the DIY post [the one in my signature about converting HID light to remote ballasts] or not so I'll run it down here;
1 pair GOOD diagonal wire cutters -- at least 8" to 10"

1 pair of wire strippers -- these are a lot easier to use than a knife but you can get by with a good knife if you know how to use it

A couple of Phillips and blade screwdrivers --OR EVEN BETTER ONE OR TWO OF THE 4-WAY TYPE SCREWDRIVERS

If you will be using crimp connectors, which I strongly recommend, a good pair of crimping pliers

A good razor/utility knife with pointed blades -- I prefer the retractable pocket knife type

These can all be bought at Home Depot, Lowes or harbor Freight -- don't worry about getting the best, but don't get the cheapest because to a certain extent you get what you pay for. If you need me to, I can get a suggested middle priced list with parts numbers for each source, but it will take a while._

Okay, the next step is to obtain a wire extension cord of at least 14 gauge and one of the 400 watt bulbs.  Forget about the grow shops or garden centers.  Instead of paying way over $50/bulb (and I have been hearing that a lot of shops want close to $100 or more depending upon which high dollar grow brand you buy) search the yellow pages in the telephone book for "electrical supplies,  wholesale" or similar listings.  Start calling them until you find one who will sell to individuals, or even better if you know any contractors or electricians have them buy a simple 400 watt MH bulb -- if you have a choice of brands at close to the same price, Phillips has an excellent reputation along with Sylvania.  I pay $24 and change plus tax for Sylvania and I think $26 and change for the Phillips brand from a different wholesaler locally.  DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME ON BUYING USED BULBS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE EXPECTED LIFE OF IT HAS BEEN USED UP.  Also the output decreases over time and the older the bulb, the faster it decrease.  Some of the newer ones have been made to where they stay pretty consistent until right at the end and then fail very quickly.

Then get a 14 gauge 3 wire extension cord long enough to make both your power cord and your ballast to light cord out of it.  You don't need the "contractor grade" and since it will be used indoors out of the weather it can be almost the cheapest one you find.  *Just be sure that it is 3 wire and at least 14 gauge wire -- 12 works well too but the larger wire makes it slightly harder to work with and needlessly more expensive, unless you already have it.  If you are trying to use used cords, make sure that the insulation is good full length and if the ends are damaged, then replace them like my DIY thread suggests.*  If I was buying cords, I would probably buy them at Harbor Freight or Lowes/Home Depot when I bought my ends.  Incidentally Lowes has some very inexpensive cord ends that would probably be just fine IF you always unplug the power cord before messing with the ballast or light cord.   I usually use between 10' and 15' for the power cord, although 6' is probably about the standard length with the factory ballasts.  Then I use between 15' and 20' for the ballast to light cord.  Figure out how big your area is and give your self at least 6' more than the longest distance from the plugins for your ballast to light cord.  For instance my room is approximately 15' diagonally so I use 20' to 25' -- the diagonal length plus 6' for height adjustment and a full 8' to maybe even 10' for height adjustment so if you want to you can put the ballast near the floor, run up to the ceiling, across the room, and back to near the floor.  For my 12' x 6' x 7'8" high room, most of mine have  35' of cord for each light, 10' for power cord and 25' for light cord.  I just kind of hang the cord between the J hook screws that I use to hang the light on one end over to the other hook where I hang the ballast and go from there.  A couple of mine are couple of feet shorter than that if the piece I was using wasn't quite long enough and if it was a little longer I just left them alone.  Of course I made mine out of old extension cords I had acquired over the years.  I probably had 500' of cord around here from projects over the years that had bad ends on them (if you buy the same quality ready made cords are cheaper than 2 ends and the same amount of extension cord 3 wire cable and you don't have to put them together) so when the ends get screwed up I just pack the cord away and go get a new one.  Fortunately my being a pack rat pays off sometimes, although my other half gets frustrated with it.

Once you have both the bulb and the extension cord, cut the male end with the prongs -- (I'm just trying to be clear, NOT imply that people, especially women, know nothing because I know better but it is easier to clarify now than after a mistake has been made) to the length that you want your power cord to be.

Carefully remove the wire nut from the black/277v connection and note how far the insulation has been stripped back.

Then trim the outer insulation jacket back about 1" to 1.5" being VERY careful not to cut the insulation on the inner three wires or even worse yourself or assistant if you have one.  Somethe steps are a littl easier to do with a spare hand or two.  Then strip the individual wires the same distance as the wires currently connected with wire nuts are stripped.

Expose the end of the 120v wire by cutting very short pieces of the cap off until you can pull the insulation off.  A better picture of the capped off wire would be helpful here in trying to help you determine where to cut it.  If possible put something like a dime in the picture for a frame of reference to help me judge the size of the cap, or just measure the length of the cap.

Then expose the wire for the same length as the 277v one that you disconnect was exposed.

Now cut the exposed part of the 277v wire off flush with the insulation and seal it.  For sealing the end of the wire I suggest making a very tight U shaped bend in the wire so the end of it is now lying along the side of the wire.  A lap of about 1/4" to 1/2" is fine.  Then you can wrap the folded over portion with 2 or 3 layers, or as many more as you feel to be needed, of good electricians tape to prevent the end of the wire from shorting to anything.

Finally connect the stripped 120v white wire from the ballast to the stripped black wire in the power cord using the wire nuts that are already on the ballast, followed by connecting the White COM wire from the ballast to the white wire of the power cord.  For now ignore the green wire, it will be sued later to ground the cases of the ballast and reflector/hood directly to ground in case there is a short that electrifies things that aren't supposed to be electrified.

Lay the ballast on its side, screw the bulb into the socket securely but don't over tighten it because you will need to remove later.  Now without disturbing the ballast or the bulb, carefully plug the cord into a plugin.  At this point it is a good idea to not be touching the ballast or socket assembly when the cord is plugged in.  

Watch to see if the light burns.  It should only take less that a minute to be nearly steadily bright.  *Please do NOT look directly at the light because it will at least temporarily blind you when you look away.  You will be able to tell if the ballast and socket are working without looking directly at the bulb.*

If the light isn't  burning steadily within 2 minutes, there is a good chance that it never will, but it will consistently get brighter for the first few minutes.

It should NOT ever take over 5 minutes to settle down to a smooth increase in brightness.  Otherwise either the ballast or the socket is probably bad.

After you determine if it works or not, unplug the cord and let the bulb cool down before going any farther.  If possible always handle the bulb when cool and with clean hands and a clean cloth or gloves to avoid getting spots or finger prints on the outer shell than can cause hot spots and failure of the bulb.

You might want to take picture of each step like you did earlier so you will have record of how and what you did.  I am proud of you and you should be proud too.  Most people, regardless of their sex would not be as willing to try some thing like this, especially involving electricity, or do it as well as you are doing without some background.

If the light works, then I need you to get me some close up pictures of the socket end so I can try to walk you through converting the socket to a remote ballasted setup.

TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## DonJones (Dec 1, 2009)

CONTINUATION

At this point, you also need to start figuring out what you are going to use for your reflector/hood.  Do you have any pieces of reflector that hook into those slots around your socket.  If so, they maybe a very good reflector to use until you can see if you need an air cooled hood.  That circular slotted piece looks similar to my son's parabolic reflector, which results in all of the light rays  leaving the light in nearly parallel lines so that the light is shooting straight down and will give you better penetration through the foliage than most reflectors and hoods.  The other advantage is the entire beam is nearly uniform in intensity instead of having bright and dimmer spots.  The trade off with a parabolic reflector is they slightly decrease the are of the light beam which will also be roughly circular rather than rectangular like a rectangular reflector or hood.  There are a couple of different Do It Yourself hoods in the DIY section.

I'll be giving some thought to how you could easiest hang the ballast which will let it disperse the heat better than laying down.

Incidentally, yours is what is called a magnetic ballast which means it will run hotter, less efficiently, and possibly noisier (most of mine are fairly quiet but one of them is a noisy sucker but the other same model is quiet so I don't know what it means -- it has been running for over 4 months so I guess it is just noisy) than the new digital or electronic ballasts but will have cost you way under 1/2 as much money.

We will deal with isolating the noise from the rest of the house later.


You are doing good.  I'm proud of you and while your PM was amusing, I was chuckling WITH you not at you.

Good smoking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks  *Don*...:48:

i  seen  some  of  these  on Craigslist  for  15 dollars  each..but  look  like  they take up  a lot  of  room...

*mojave*...your  doing  great:yay:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW, thank you, Don!!!!!!!  

I'm printing out your post, and will wheel down to Home Depot today and pick up what I need. Only uncertainty is what type of 400w MH Bulb base to get--E39 Mogul socket? Regular clear or coated? What K for vegging, same as with Fluoros, 6500K?? 

4U, I need something NOW for the garage if I'm going to be able to start my auto seeds, so I can use my little grow room for flowering. While this may be noisy, run hot, be bulky, big and cost more to run, it's not a 'forever' solution. It's a workable solution that will tide me over. Thanks for your support and cheering me on! 

Don, your instructions are beyond fabulous. And please, all the details are MOST appreciated. I'm glad you assume nothing, and realize i was being honest when I said I know absolutely NOTHING about electrical stuff. Your clear instructions are an absolute godsend to me, and setting me up for success instead of failure. 

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 1, 2009)

Mojavemama so does this mean you're gona do your autos for seed grow this winter instead of in the spring or was this some fem seeds you already have? You know how I'm itching to learn to breed for auto seeds!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

OHC, Howdy, gal!!!

No, i don't think I'll start the autos until January. I still need some good outside sun for flowering. But...I need to put the ones now crying to go into flowering, throwing pistils all over the place--into flowering, and I still have some plants not nearly ready, plus I really, really, REALLY want to germ and grow the Aurora Indica seeds I recently got from Nirvana. 

I will have to develop some PATIENCE here and know good things come to those who wait!  

And besides, I really need to do this MH light thing to start learning more about this stuff---it's very good for me to learn this in a hands-on fashion. And Don's instructions are so good a kindergartner could follow them! 

So.....hang in there, and we will be doing our autos together this spring!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 1, 2009)

mojavemama,

You need to be careful there girl.  My hat size is already at least a full size larger than anyone else in the family, including my departed Dad, my brothers and departed Father-in-law.  You're going to give a swelled head until I won't be able to find a hat or cap that will fit.

While I don't know your plans about breeding auto seeds, you can run auto plants right along the vegging regulars, from what I hear.  In fact in one of the growing guides I read on one of the seed banks, autos will actually produce better on a 16/8 or at most 18/6 cycle for their entire life than if you put them on a 12/12.

I'll be back to talk about the bulb selection in more detail after I run my adopted granddaughter to school.  It is hard to get used to having a daughter-in-law who is younger than her step daughter and then have here sister being one of the grandkids.  Thank my oldest son for that 37 year old groom and 20 year old bride.  He used to neck with his mother-in-law when she was pregnant with his wife.

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm back.  

As far as I'm aware, once you get to 400 watt all of the HID lights,and it seems like the incandescents and Mercury Vapors too, use the same mogul base.  I'm not sure what the number is.  I know that if you look at your socket and/or measure the diameter it will become obvious when you look at the bulb whether or not it is the right base.

Clear or coated envelope -- always clear, UNLESS the coating is to filter certain spectrum(s) of the light out and thereby change the color temperature.  Every coating that I know of will cut down on the intensity of the light leaving the bulb and in our application we want all of the intensity that we can get.

What color temperature to get -- don't worry about that until after you have it up and running.  All of the commercial bulbs will be within a few hundred degrees of each other.

I doubt that you will find a 400 MH at Home Depot and I know none of the local Lowes have anything near that large.  Well I was wrong.  Home Depot said they have 400 watt MH bulbs for right at $29.00.  I still will buy mine commercially because the supply houses are closer to home than HD and $3 to $4 cheaper depending on which brand I buy. *At least with the older magnetic ballasts you must use the same wattage bulb as the ballast is designed for.*  I do NOT know why but that is what the various manufacturers of both bulbs and ballasts have told me.

I would check around for commercial sources of bulbs and check the brand and manufacturer's part numbers that they sell.  Then go to the manufacturer's web site(s) and find their spec tables/charts and check the color temperature of each one of them.  Then you can start choosing the brand and part number of the bulb(s) that you want to buy.  I'm using Sylvania bulbs in all but one of my 400s and sue them for both vegging and flowering.  The experienced local growers, especially the older ones, say that there is actually very little difference in the outcome of using MH all the way through versus switching to HPS for flowering.

My oldest son uses a mixture of MH and HPS to flower because he has only a couple of HPSs so he has to use some MH too to get the light saturation he needs for flowering in his room with the number of plants that he grows.  He said, he can't tell the difference when he is growing full out under the combination and when he has a small enough crop to use only the HPSs.  Now if this was on the "big boy forums", as you call them, that would probably start a long argument, but I'm only repeating what we have found and what I have been told.  Also the old timers remind me that MH was all they had and the cutting edge for grow lights for along time.

Regarding the crimping and stripping pliers, unless you are going to be using them a lot the combination pliers are fine but look at them carefully.  The real cheap light thin metal ones will cause you way more headache than they will save you in cost.  Go with the mid priced ones.

Well that is about all I can do until you make sure the light is going to work.

Good smoking and keep on keeping on.  You go girl!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke,

You are correct that they are big and bulky, especially height wise.  There is a picture of the last one I have that hasn't been remote ballasted and it is nearly 29" tall and right next to it is the same light remote ballasted with the vertical rectangular commercial lighting reflect, also remote ballasted in the first post under my CONVERTING thread in my signature.  It is the last picture on the first post.  I tried to copy and past the image to here but it didn't work and I don't think I have it on my memory card or hard drive anymore, at least not where I can find it quickly.  

But if you remote ballast it, that brings the height down to 12" to 13".  Those are the same heights I have found throughout all of these commercial high bay lights, both M Hand HPS, that I've run across within an inch or so.  I'm not sure what a low bay light even is because I haven't ever seen one.

For $15 to buy the light use don Craig's list, that usually has a working bulb with it, and maybe $15 and a few hours to convert it to remote ballast, I'll sure live with the bulk over spending a couple hundred dollars.

Thanks for the reminder.  I need to start watching Craig's list for used HPS lights.  What category do you see them under?

Good smoking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *Don Jones*...:48:


Thanks  for the  reply...if  ya  wanna  take  a  pic  from another  thread  just  right  click the  pick..save  picture  nd  open in  paint  and  put  dop  somewhere  in pic  the close..it asks  if  ya wanna  save  say  yes...now  you  have changed the  pic  so  can  be  added  to  another  thread..do this as  many  times  as ya  like...I  do  it  this  way as I  dont  save  on  my  computer..I put  all  my  pics on here  somewhere..hope tht  helps...


wow...if  ya  can  get  them  down that  small..then  yeah this  will  benafit  a  lot...I  all ready  spen  Hundreds $$$:rofl:   

I  just  runa  search  on Craigslist..."grow lights"  I  live in a  MMJ  state  so  grow  lights  are  easy  to   come  by..I purchased  most  of  my  lights  from  there..Thanks  again  for the  great  info...

take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

Don, a thousand thank you's! 

You make it so clear and easy to understand. I appreciate your info on the bulbs--that was way too much for you to do, after all the detailed information you gave me. Shoot, do you know how much I'd have to pay to take a class to do this? 

I go to Home Depot for two reasons: 1. It's the only store credit card I own. and 2. It's the only hardware store within rolling distance, and hubby uses the wheelchair van for work. 

So I'm THRILLED to hear Home Depot has the bulbs--at ANY cost. It's convenient and fast for me, and just so readily accessible being only a mile from the house. I use it as an opportunity to take my in-training service dog for a field training trip, as well. 

I'm a bit confused on the K of the bulbs, since I know nothing about MH lights. But I do know that in CFL's and Fluoros, you use the blue spectrums for veg and the red spectrums for flower. I noticed the MH's came in K's from 6500 down to 3000. But if they only have one type, that's what I'll get, and be glad to just get the ballast up and running.

I don't know how you can even lift the suckers! Mine is really heavy and I felt like Goliath when I was able to finally get it up onto my lap. Gonna have to grow me some BIGGGGG Amazon arms with bulging biceps to get this job done. Hah! Can you say, "Wimpy, Wimpy, Wimpy!" ?

I already have some great tools--the strippers and crimpers I have, screw drivers (all my old Snap-On tools from the body shop I used to work at) and I think they are pretty good quality.  Just need the non-tool items, I think. 

Nothing left on the ballast from whatever reflector used to be there. So I'll have to come up with something that will work. But for now, I'm just going to focus a few steps ahead at a time, and see what I can do about the wiring.  Then I haven't a clue about how to hang the sucker that weighs as much as my washing machine...<G>

But we'll tackle those probs as they come. For now, off to the Home dePOT!

Oh, and yes, I realize about the autos that you don't 12/12 them. But for now, because I will have both autos and regular plants in January, it will really help to have the MH in the garage so I can keep the flowering plants in their grow room in the total darkness for their 12 hours of required dark.

This is really getting exciting, and I am SO enjoying the learning process!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 1, 2009)

I surrender.  I will accept your compliments and respect.  I still think that all I'm doings what is right and passing it along for all of the help I have been given in the past and told to just pass it along as the way to repay my benefactors.

If anyone is interested in learning more about how I got where I am today, just read the last couple of my kind of rambling posts at the end of my Grow Room Thread.  However, when you are reading about the male role models in my life be aware that without my mother's Mom, my mother and mother-in-law, my sister-in-law and especially the idiotically long suffering ex-wife who is still the better half, I would not have been in a position to learn from the mentors and teachers.

*Everyone, keep and eye on Craigslist for used growing equipment and lights.  You can get some killer deals and even make a little money buying and reselling.  I am pretty sure that my conversion will work with HPS and will know for sure by the end of the week because I just found several cheap 400 HPS lights.*

mojavemama, your comment on the weight of the commercial magnetic ballasts is what I think is an even more important reason for remoting them.

Once you get them hung up, then you don't have to mess with the heavy ballasts.  That is why I strongly suggest using a long enough ballast to light cord that you can put the ballast in one corner of the room on the floor and run the cord along the ceiling to the other corner and down to within 2' of the floor.  That way you can  put the light anywhere you need it without messing with the ballast.

mojavemama, lets just get it running and then we can worry about the niceties of color temperature.  even for flowering, a 400 MH will be so much better than what you have that you'll not believe it.

And if anyone is wondering about using 400s, I can make a double bulbed reflective hood that will out preform a single 1000 in the same place.  I prefer the flexibility of two 400s in the same area that you would use one 1000.

I'm going to back out for a while and try to get the grow operation moving ahead from wher I have been spinning my wheels waiting for my crap lowryders to get done and out of the flower room.

Good smoking.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay Mr Jones..........
you best watch out or someone is gonna nominate you for MVP.

Want to join the Female Growers Group?


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, I guess they can nominate anyone they want to, and the selection process can award it to any one but that doesn't mean the recipient will ever believe the deserved it.

But I'm not going to worry about it or change anything to either lessen or increase my chances.

Ah, I wasn't aware that there was a membership involved or that one Joined.  I thought it was just kind of if you posted you were there.

See I'm not as smart as you thought.

If that is an invitation, I'm honored.  I'm not really much of a joiner -- my old boss the summer I drove truck for non-office hold behind the scenes major influence in the local chapter of the Hells Angels found that out after 4 months of trying to recruit me for club membership  was unsuccessful(I even turned down the gift of a hog that was offered to overcome my excuse that I didn't even ride a Harley -- I'd have accepted it without hesitation if I hadn't felt there were strings attached to it).

But this group is one that I would make an exception for. How do I join?

Has anyone heard how mojavemama's trip to Home Depot went?

Instead of getting to work on the operation,  I laid down and dosed off.  That has been the hardest part of retiring --trying to establish some kind of routine after 30 plus years of eating and sleeping when ever I got a chance with no routine at all.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Don! 

Sorry I'm late in responding. Yes, made the Home Depot run, and got a nice dinner out of it with hubby. Yummm!

I picked up everything to do with the wiring, and also got the bulb. The only thing I didn't address was some kind of reflector, or how to make one. 

Don, is the round flat bottom part in the picture below the part you spoke of in your previous post, when you asked if my light had : "....pieces of reflector that hook into  those slots around your socket."???

Is that piece what you meant? And would that piece be what I'd attach some type of reflector to? 

I looked at all the tin stuff in Home Depot for duct work, as well as flat pieces of aluminum. I just can't visualize what it is I need. Like an umbrella shape? Or a cone shape?  

And doesn't the ballast and the bulb all hang together? I'm confused about the 2 separate cords. 

I know, I know---what's OBVIOUS to everyone else is rendering me clueless. 

But yes, Don, I think I have everything now except for a reflector, and tomorrow I'll be able to start following your excellent step-by-step directions on doing that wiring. 

THANK YOU, THANK YOU---until you're better paid!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

mojavemama,

Have you read through my thread *Converting commercial HID lights to remote ballasts http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=45696*?

If not please read it and see if that clarifies the question about the 2 cords.

Basically there are 2 steps that I highly recommend in making the commercial HID lights practical for use in  growing.  The first one is mandatory -- installing a power cord and setting the wiring to match the voltage that you have available in your grow room.  That is what you're working on now.

The other one is optional, but where you do not have any reflector and with your wheelchair status it is practically mandatory too, separating the ballast assembly from the reflector/socket assembly which allows you to hang or otherwise secure the ballast near the power source and mount the socket/reflector assembly remotely  any where in the room we must do something.

This is called a remote ballast type and is almost universal in modern magnetic/digital HID lights.

In your case we will have to build or buy a reflector/hood and while we are doing that, it is just easier to separate the two parts.  Does that make sense yet?  If not what did I fail to explain properly?

My main reason for wanting to use the remote set up for you is, once you decide where to put the ballast and put it there, you can just leave it there and not have to mess with it to change your lighting arrangement. Nor will you have to fight the weight to adjust the height from the plants of your reflector/hood assembly.

Also please read *How to build your own6" air cooled hood http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=29666* to see what one type of reflective hood can be made simply, especially with your auto body shop experience.  In fact that is the one I usually make for others when I convert their lights because it removes a lot of height issues and provides a way to provide air cooling to the hood assembly if you want to in addition to the normal ventilation for the room.

I'll bet you didn't realize how much work there can be in getting ready for a ghetto grow operation did you?  But I'll guarantee that you will appreciate your crops more than the rich kid who just spends money for a "turn the key and go" set up.  You will also understand your system better and be able to tell when something is not quite right before it causes obvious damage that may be irreversible at that point.

To build Tater's reflective hood, the only thing you might need to have done is to have the bends made by someone with a brake, but that is true of me too.  My attempts to do it without a brake have been less than satisfactory and I've been using the ghetto method of bending metal for years and years.  They were usable but not very pretty.  But part of the problem there was I was trying to use roofing flashing that had been tightly coiled instead of clean flat STRAIGHT metal.  Tomorrow I'll try to get you some good photos of both the converted ballast and the reflective hood in use instead of just a picture of the completed system using the factory reflector, which you can't do because you don't have one, sitting on the floor like in my thread.

*If I try to go too fast for you, just tell me to slow down.  I just get overly excited sometimes when I  feel like I'm helping someone do things for themself.*

Did you have any problem finding the stuff you needed at Home Depot?  

When you get a chance remove the bolts through the U bracket that is fastened between the socket and ballast and the 2 short legged L brackets and separate the flat round plate with the slots/hole in it.  After you get it apart, try to get me some pictures showing how that U bracket and socket are fastened to the ballast assembly.  Since we have to build some kind of reflector to use, why not make it one that makes it as easy to use the light as possible?

I'm proud of you.  Tell your husband that I said he has a very special woman in you and that I apologize if my enthusiasm gets in the way of your time management.  *Your home and marriage should always be the priority --not working on our project!*

Good smoking!Go girl!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Don, you sure know how to keep a student motivated! 

Okay, I admit I did NOT read all of your conversion post. It was just way over my head. But today, I think I'm ready to delve into it, and once I am able to visualize what the final light should look like, it will be easier for me. 

I am a visual learner. When I read something, I translate it in my mind into pictures. If things get too technical, and I am not able to see those pictures in my head, then I am lost. 

What has excited me so much about this project is not just that I'll be getting the much needed light--and that's exciting, yes!  But it's that I'm finding it so easy to follow your directions, doing something I never believed I could do. 
I mean, for the most part, it's not PRETTY. So my motivation has to be not only the end use, but the process of learning. If it ain't pretty, it's gotta be FUN!  I suspect I have an overdose of estrogen and junior high school...

Anyway, you're making it FUN for me, and that's what's setting me up for success. And after today's post, I SEE the PICTURE in my mind of what the final light is going to look like, and with that clarity, I am enthused and excited about the next step. 

Little steps will get me through the testosterone delight of working with things that aren't pretty. <G> And you're doing SUCH a good job. I was not kidding when I said if you could teach me to do this on my own, you can teach anyone to do ANYTHING! 

Yep, I think I have everything I need now except for the reflector stuff. But first things first. Today, I focus on the wiring. And I'm gonna get it, too!

My rep is on the line here now to do this right and make Big Daddy Don proud of me! 

So last night, the Math Dude sees all the parts spread out on his homework table, chuffs a bit, then says, "Well, I could have done that for you." I throw my arms protectively around the ballast, and hiss, "DON'T YOU FRICKEN' TOUCH IT!" Think Maria at the end of West Side Story, hunkering over her dead lover's body. 

This is MY baby all the way. The Math Dude can go play with his numbers. Big Daddy Don is gonna get me through this!

And I will also read everything about building Tater's hood that you recommended, too, Don. Today. Promise! 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 2, 2009)

I think working on this project is teaching us all something......

Again, I understood most of what you typed.  Bravo!



> Well, I guess they can nominate anyone they want to, and the selection process can award it to any one but that doesn't mean the recipient will ever believe the deserved it.



I agree, I been nominated and NEVER thot I deserved it, as my knolledge is limited to what I have learned here.  So lets get HUMBLE together if we ever get nominated.  I think you are doing a great job here.



> Ah, I wasn't aware that there was a membership involved or that one Joined. I thought it was just kind of if you posted you were there.


Your right, you can post here anytime, I was just kidding around bout joining.  Join tho, if you like.....is cool.


> I laid down and dosed off. That has been the hardest part of retiring --trying to establish some kind of routine after 30 plus years of eating and sleeping when ever I got a chance with no routine at all.


I be "retired" for a long time, I love my routine.  It includes certain things at certain times, otherwise it is kinda open.  Now, if I can just get the husband into the retired mode.........he "retires" every winter, then he gets back at it...two more seasons and he is done.


Don....Post in the FGG anytime, if you really want to join, hit memberships when you bring up your Subscriptions, it is kinda self expanitory there.  NOT required tho to post in here.  I am sure enjoying/learning from your helping Mojave tho.  Thank you.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Ozzy :heart::heart::heart: the FGG


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2009)

can I bring up an issue.. a problem I have with these "club" threads..
  I see some very good and helpful informatioon being posted by the Don here.
 But now how do you suppose anyone else will ever benefit from it?
 The question was asked in a thread w/ over 700 posts, as is the answer(along with other quality information)
Now.... any new member or even a senior member useing the search feature to research the same question is "probably" NOT going to sift through 35 pages of posts to find the information. 
That is unfortunate.. IMO.  
If the question was asked and the information provided, were posted in the respective area, EVERYONE would be more likely to _"benefit"_, and it would be much more easily found by members and by the search engine.
  THAT is what we have the various, yet specific areas for.Lighting for lighing questions, indoor growing for indoor questions, ect.
These _"social"_ threads are detrimental to the smooth operation of the search and they allow information (often good and needed information) to be buried in a pile of useless banter.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with Hick.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

ozzydiodude,

I think you just love any thing that is female whether it is MJ plants or human ladies.  I can get away with saying that because I am the same way only add my 2 Pomeranian females,  especially the first one Precious Fox, a miniature slick haired Sable that we lost on my daughter's birthday, August 17, 2009 at age 7 and probably hit me harder than any other death, and the current one, Snow Fox, an Italian Champagne normal sized one that is just a little over a year old.  Both of them were my ex-wife's pups but quickly became my dogs.

Get back on track Don -- anyway some of us are blessed with an appreciation of females, especially human ladies and actually find htey make better friends without crossing the line into lovers, than most males make friends.

Most of my real close friends, the kind that are there crying with you when you are crushed and there laughing with you when you are happy and even better the people that are there laughing with you when you are laughing at yourself, have been women.

Anyway I agree ozzy, this group rocks!  Primarily because from what little I have seen they accept you unconditionally and without feeling the need to compete over every thing.

I'm pretty sure that all of you understand what is coming out all scrambled up -- because it is one of those things that are felt and sensed but nearly unexplainable.

Good Smoking every one.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

I have copied all the post and posted in Converting commercial HID lights to remote ballasts http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=45696

Hope that it will help others. Hick it would have been easier for you to do


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Hick, I don't see the FGG as a social banter club. It's very different from the Bong Hitters Club or the Vape Hitters Club--FGG is a harmonious, helpful  place where I learn valuable growing information and feel comfortable with the kind responses I receive. It's a FEMALE GROWERS group, not a social chat group. Males and females often DO respond with a different tone and focus. Even the males who post here often do so in a different tone then they post on other forums. 

While I agree that lighting discussions are suited for the lighting threads, I just feel much more comfortable asking my initial questions on any growing topic here, in my kind and gentle FGG "safehouse."

Here, I also don't have to slog through posts from members who too often can't seem to keep their hate politics out of their posts, and make comments that I find very hurtful. 

Here, in FGG, we have liberals, conservatives, libertarans and who knows what else. We don't talk politics. We all get along. We are here to discuss growing, not push our own political agendas. And we stick to that. No one here wants to make any other FGG member feel bad. 

This is MY safe house for asking growing questions. One day I may well feel confident enough to head out into the "big boy forums" and post there. I originally registered on MP just because I found the female grower's group on my first visit as a guest, and felt so comfortable reading the posts here. 

So Hick, in answer your question of "how do you expect anyone else to benefit from it if it's hidden here in the FGG with all the useless banter"--is this: Don and I were planning to share the "lessons", once edited, with the lighting forum. Sort of like trimming the buds a bit so only the good buds show, and not all the fan leaves and stems.

This really is ALL my fault--I read Ozzy's response about Don's ballast thread, and I PM'd Don to ask if he could take a peek at my question here in FGG and give me his opinion. He did, and his incredible responses blew me away--and a lot of other people, too! 

Neither Don nor I ever intended to let this info get "lost" here on FGG. We did plan to edit it and share it. I just was planning to do it once I'd COMPLETED the project, so people could print out the thread in its entirety, without all the superfluous chat that won't be needed or of interest to others trying to learn. 

Please be patient, and understand that the FGG is a very comfortable and special place to its members. And that eventually, good threads do end up in  more easily searchable forums, as this ballast thread was intended, once completed.


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2009)

ah.. mojave .. I guess I uderstand. The female group was "IMO" started for the ladies, as "their" own li'l sanctuary. A place for them to do .._girly_  things, I guess. 
  I think it's strayed from that.  I'm sorry, but it IS/has become pretty much nothing BUT a social thread. 
  My point is, the "growing" knowledge, information is readily available in the designated areas. I don't see the problem in going 'there' for the answers. 
_"One day I may well feel confident enough to head out into the "big boy forums" and post there."_
... I can't help but feel that this is simply ridiculous mojave.... there's absolutely no reason for you to NOT feel just as "at home"in the _"big boys forum"_.. COMON' NOW!! :rofl:..  
  You're respected and loved wherever you go. 

I'm not looking to "blame" anyone. That wasn't even the point. 
The 'shareing the info', where it can be readily found' was.  It is really good stuff...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

mojavemama, both Hick and OldHippieChick have a point.  IF someone can tell me how to copy entire posts, I would like to start a thread under either DIY or Lights, move our posts to there and finish out there so that more of the membership will have access to it.  Would that be okay with you?

If it is okay, then hopefully some one will figure out how we can do it,  Otherwise we will just stumble along her or maybe in a PM thread.

Good smoking.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay, Don, if you want to take this to another forum now, rather than wait until we finish the thread and edit out the chat--I guess I can handle that. 
I just feel more "free to be me" here, and that's why I bumped the thread so I could get a discussion started here. But I guess it's time for me to take the plunge into other forums. 

Hick, I do see your point, I really do. But even though the past couple of months the forum has become less active, and a bit more chatty, we still have addressed some very interesting topics, such as lights, poor germination, autos, nute evaporation, water temps, air-pots, switchable HID ballasts, dedicated circuits, differences in F2 strain individual plants, micro grows and what we learn from them, and getting rid of pollen in grow rooms.  It's not all useless banter! There's just banter in between the useful stuff. 

I just don't want to see the FGG die. I find it a very warm and hospitable place. I'm willing to branch out---okay, you guys have convinced me---but I still love my FGG and want to help it thrive.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey don I copied and pasted every thing over at your other thread if you or MM want anything changed let me know and I will change or delete what you all want.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Ozzy :heart: the FGG too


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hick, I do see your point, I really do. But even though the past couple of months the forum has become less active, and a bit more chatty, we still have addressed some very interesting topics, such as lights, poor germination, autos, nute evaporation, water temps, air-pots, switchable HID ballasts, dedicated circuits, differences in F2 strain individual plants, micro grows and what we learn from them, and getting rid of pollen in grow rooms.  It's not all useless banter! There's just banter in between the useful stuff.



The point really is that these things ("lights, poor germination, autos, nute evaporation, water temps, air-pots, switchable HID ballasts, dedicated circuits, differences in F2 strain individual plants, micro grows") should be addressed in the correct forums so that everyone has a chance to benefit from them.  I had to chuckle when you called it "the big boy's forum".  It is only that if you let it be that.  Men and women do not grow differently and no one should feel like they need to be segregated.  I have never seen any of the guys here get down on any female grower.   

And I remember when Smokinmom started this thread.  And it was intended as a place for the women to talk about things they didn't want to discuss around the men or things the men would generally have little interest in--things like PMS  (I'm remembering Thorn inspired Smokinmom to open this :giggle.  IMO, it was meant to be a social thread.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

Hick,

While I agree with much of what you're saying, I must disagree with *"I can't help but feel that this is simply ridiculous mojave.... there's absolutely no reason for you to NOT feel just as "at home"in the "big boys forum".. COMON' NOW!!" *  I wish it was true, but unfortunately not everyone is as accepting of "stupid questions that everyone know the answers to" as you are nor as willing to try to help newcomers catch on.  *Incidentally, you are one of those "elders in terms of knowledge and experience" that I frequently give credit to for why I'm at the point I am.*

If I had been less confrontational and aggressive in demanding answers instead of responding to the put downs and other crap that  unfortunately will always slip into any OPEN forum when I first started posting here, I would have been discouraged and gone, instead of knowing so much more in a short time than I did when I started here.  (I'm sometimes embarrassed when I reread some of my early posts and amazed that as many of the members were patient with my ignorance and were willing to help me learn, especially those times that I just didn't get on simple things until it had been explained several times.)

I know that the line between moderating and censoring is a very fine distinction and not always apparent, and I personally would rather have to ignore jerks until they go away or confront them myself that wonder what the moderators have censored because they don't think I can handle it; but not everyone is that self-confident in who they are or have that kind of "up in your face" personality.

I agree with your basic ideal, and share it too, but unfortunately it isn't an accomplished thing yet.  I also agree and know there is no easy answer and the forum only has a limited capacity.  In fact I'm often am frustrated too when I get the  message that the server is too busy -- try again.

I never meant to upset the apple cart when I asked you what it would take to get another section for the group so the information and issues could be separated out a little better.  It seems like we all agree that it was a good idea but it just isn't practical to do given the limited resource available.  I also forgot that it would just make more for the moderators to over see.

I guess we will just have to continue to make the best use of what we have and encourage everyone.  Personally, I think I'm going ot try to be a little more defensive of people who reveal their lack of knowledge and receive "smart-assed' answers to their serious questions instead of jut trying to answer the question and ignore the jerks in hopes of avoiding a confrontation and that they will eventually go away.

I appreciate the maturity that you have all shown in discussing this subject.

*Hick, if I start a thread under DIY, would it be difficult for you to move what Ozzydiodude so graciously moved to the thread under lights, so that the information is actually available in two areas and one can remain more of a tutorial thread and the other one can be more of a personal advice on how to apply that knowledge for those who need more help?

Thanks for whatever help you can give.

Good smoking everyone.  This has been a good learning experience for me, and hopefully for others too.*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Ozzy, thank you for doing a new thread for us in the lighting section. That was very thoughtful of you! 

But what about the pictures? From now on, I'll post the lessons with Don there, and add my pictures as I go. But what about the first lesson pictures? Can we still add them?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 2, 2009)

hello, I just want you all to know that this is the first time that I have ever looked in the female growers group, and the only reason that I did was because I read in the introduce yourself section that Don was giving a didactic on makeing a ballast remote.  

I always thought of this as a ladies only forum, so I just stayed out (no boys allowed)...and I was actually kind of scared...I have 2 sisters...I know what happens when you enter their rooms!

After peaking in here...I feel kind of gyped, like I have missed out on some really interesting topics...and I even like some of the banter...If ya'll don't mind I think I will pop in here from time to time ...when the other forums are getting slow.  I love to hear womens oppinions of things...I was raised by my mother, I trust women, because they don't let ego stand in the way of intelligence.  Peace ladies!  Nice place you have here!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ozzy*, let me review what you transferred and see if there is anything that I would change.  After that I started a new thread in DIY entitled  "Mojavemama's HID light conversion" that way there is a tutorial thread under lights and a more hands on walk me through it thread in the DIY section.

*Mojave*, please hold off for a day or so and let Ozzy and me get the new thread straightened out.  I promise we will be back soon, if not in a flash.  After your progress you deserve a break any way.

Thanks for the help. GOOD SMOKING.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Don and Ozzie---tossing smiles, hugs and megathanks your way!  

I'll be more than glad to hold off a day or two. I'm a slowwww learner at this stuff. But I'm sure havin' fun.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Legalize, welcome, welcome, and please DO drop in and say hi when you can. 
We do have quite a few very wonderful men who hang out here when they can, as well as some very wonderful female growers. It's not like your sisters rooms--you can peek in here any time and you won't catch us in our undies!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*hick ,,,leave us poor feeble female growers alone :hitchair: we need all the help we can get ,,nahh only j/k :spit:
but you cannot moan at us because mojave unearthed a little diamond in donjones ,,,,she is willing to share him with the rest of the forum ,and legalize freedom found it :aok: besides i can never find anything in the search feature anyway  much easier just looking at new posts ,,
i agree THG it did start out as a gossip thread ,,but i if you read over a lot of the posts it turned into a infomation thread ,pretty quick with a bit of banter in between which goes on in nearly allmost all good threads ,,,

eace: 
*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

I need to clarify that I was in agreement with Hick on the search aspect. Searching gets complicated and time consuming when a subject is hidden in a forum. I try really hard to locate a solution to my issues before posting even though it seems to take so much longer.  

But I confess, sometimes I read long complicated, even scientific (mad scientist) posts here on this forum and my eyes glaze over around the third paragraph and I just skip onto the next comment. I'd looked into these same lights earlier and emailed a seller to ask questions. I decided they were way to heavy and to much work and I decided to go a more traditional route even though I've seen pics of multiple units used in large growrooms. More power to you Mojavemama for tackling the project and I see that you might not have if Don had not encouraged you.... I'm still not going to go out and buy one even though Don has worked dilligently at posting a tutorial. 

Just this week I went back and read up on the original debate on the FGG and just like Hick, I thought this was a social forum (with a bit of depth at times), that if we have an issue and need a pep talk or to be directed to a thread addressing our issues, we'd get the help. I was prompted to do the historical search when I read on ANOTHER (breedbay welcome/introduce yourself) forum that MP is biased and women growers are seen here as some sort of oddity to be humored or tolerated. 

I often have internal debates with myself over sexual equality and subtle yet acceptable discrimination. Whenever a man says something like "I like women" or "women are great" I wonder what that statement means to the person who says it. I have a relative who likes women, he thinks every man should own one and in fact thinks a woman needs man because we are incapable of making decisions on our own - if we were not related and I were not a good woman, I'd not tolerate him. My ex loves women - 5 ex wives and 12 children later - he loves em all. But it sounds rediculous to assume that every man is sexist who claims he likes "women" so I won't. But I can't help but notice when a male takes praise well but reacts to a womans advice..... that's not what I call respect. 

I can't help but roll my eyes when a person of color gets offended by the statement "I'm not prejudist - I have black friends". What is SO WRONG with that? I DO have black friend and neighbors who I'd trust with my life and I'm not prejudist and I refuse to be put into a box. I judge character based on not only a persons words but their actions as well. But somehow that exact wording is offensive to a portion of the population who feel it's a conviction of racism and nothing that's said is going to convince either of us that the other means no offense. The same holds true on the timeless animosity between men and women. 

At the risk of offending you Don, in your first grow room set up here, I immediately commented that your mirrors should be removed. Another grower whos experience is highly respected here (THG I believe?) affirmed my statement. And you responded by defending your position and I admit I took your reply as a "smart *** answer" and it came off on this side of the screen as defensive. So I'm confused when you claim you are going to "start" being defensive. I decided to back off from you and I never would have brought it up if you were not here in the FGG and if you had not gone on on another post about how great we women are. Obviously you and Mojavemama have clicked and found a common interest and that's great. Your mutual adoration has been noted by all I'm sure. And I know it is politically correct to accept both male and female members here, but I'm suddenly uncomfortable so I'm glad Hick brought up the elephant in the room. I think I'm tough enough to take it to the big boys forum. 

And if I've exposed myself as having opinions that are not the norm here, so be it.
xox
OHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

All  I  can say on th  Matter  is...I  dont  care for he s earch  engine  and  I  like  eing  socialble...and  if  someone  braught  up  and  needed  help  on  someting   ad  find  the  Fellowship in  a  group  more  appealing..then  so  be  it...either  way  all  threads  help  one  another...and  as  I  have seen  in  the  "social" threads great  ideas  and  help...its  up  to the  poster  to  chose  to  bring  it  to  the  rest  of  the  forrum...Now  I  know  Don Jones  would  and  is...But  shouldnt  be  shoved  in that  direction...seems  to  me  that  its  the  stff  that  gets  and decides  whats good  for  what  section...sounds  as  though  ozzy i  doing  a  great  service


*ozzy*..:48:

*Don Jones*...Your Awesome:aok:

*FGG*....:heart:

*Hick*...:48:   Happy  Hollidays:ciao:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

I&#8217;m feeling pretty low now, realizing I accidentally tripped a bunch of triggers, and started a ruckus. I am deeply sorry. The last thing I ever wanted to do was cause discord in one of my favorite places --the FGG.  

And I&#8217;m not sure it&#8217;s quite accurate that DonJones and I have mutual adoration going on. I think if anyone follows my posts in any forum, they would see that I&#8217;m an effusive, &#8220;Oh-WoWWW!&#8221; kind of person by nature.  I have gushed and emoted whenever I receive responses that have helped me tremendously,  It&#8217;s just the &#8220;Peter Pan&#8221; in me, I guess.  I have great respect and admiration for DonJones and his willingness to reach out to help me. But I really don&#8217;t think I save my &#8220;gush&#8221; for him. I am just....GUSHY by nature!  I&#8217;d say I&#8217;m more of an &#8220;equal opportunity&#8221; gusher. <G>

OHC,  your thoughts on the racial thing sure got me thinking. And as I recall, that phrase --&#8221;I&#8217;m not prejudiced; some of my best friends are black&#8221; --first came into common use during the civil rights era. It was often followed by, &#8220;...but, I wouldn&#8217;t want my daughter to date someone who was black&#8221;, or &#8220;but, I wouldn&#8217;t want my property value to go down if a black family moved in next door.&#8221; 

I think that may be where the &#8220;sting&#8221; of that phrase started. And that got me thinking about how some men would quip, &#8220;I love women, BUT....I wouldn&#8217;t want one in the military with me toting a gun--what if she had PMS while her finger was on the trigger?&#8221;  

When I post here in the FGG, I have always felt like it was an accepting place, a welcoming place, and the tone of discussion was one of harmony. Women are often the peacemakers, and I&#8217;ve felt at peace here. I&#8217;ve felt comfortable enough to post as a newbie here because of that nurturing and encouraging tone of this forum. 

I fully expect as I gain more experience, more knowledge, I&#8217;ll branch out into forums with much more traffic.  But here, I feel it&#8217;s safe to wade in the shallow water, even though I don&#8217;t know how to swim, knowing there are a lot of nurturing people here who encourage my fledgling efforts, and will allow me to take baby steps into this new world of growing I&#8217;ve entered.  

I just hope I have not been the spark that begins the demise of the FGG.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*OHC:ciao: i agree with allmost all of what you said ,,but i just dont get why a  member helping another  member been in this thread is a problem  
i must admitt i ask all my growing questions in the main forum (,but i dont feel outta place in here when members are helping each other ,)i have no problem with the male members here i find 97% of them very respectful and curteous(sp)
and to play the devils advocate further  
on some of the rare occasions i have felt disrespected its been caused threw female mebers  
well im gonna stop typing now as im:fly: rambling and forgetting my point  
have a great evening evry1 :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Mojave ,:heart: i like the peterpan thing ,as im sure many many members here do to ,,you have a knack of making people laugh and feel special in your posts ,,,
so i will bet my FGG membership on it that the demise of the fgg(not that i can see why it would be closed ) would never be because of your posts,,eace:
oops there i go again rambling on :rofl: ohh you know what im saying desert lady  
here grab this :48: and let me try out your vape 
*


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2009)

"Never" was closing the club in question... fer cryin' out loud...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi UKGirl 
I feel that a DIY tutorial belongs in the DIY section. That's as simply as I can state it. 
Mojavemama I lovelovelove your Peter Pan ways. xox

I don't get the comment about closing the FGG?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Never" was closing the club in question... fer cryin' out loud...


 

thats women for you hick hysteria :rofl:







only j.k ladies


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Hick, I didn't say "Close the FGG." I said, "I hope I have not been the spark that begins the demise of the FGG". Quite a difference in meaning. 

I made that statement because your post led me to think you saw FGG as mainly a "chat" club for girly stuff, rather than an actual Female Growers Group, where actual serious questions related to growing were discussed. 

It seems to me that if we are encouraged to NOT post relavent growing discussions here in the FGG, but in other more "appropriate" forums, where more people can see them, then we are helping the FGG become nothing more than a female chat group, and as such, it would no longer be the forum it is.  That is what I meant by my statement. I did not mean to infer you were going to "close down" the FGG, and I don't believe I did that.

However, I do see OHC's point that lengthy, involved discussions such as the lighting discussion--are better taken to a different forum. And that WAS our plan, once the discussion was edited and superfluous banter was removed. That way, when it was posted in the larger forums, it would hopefully be a clearer and more concise tutorial. 

But it's a moot point now. I will keep the ballast tutorial to a more appropriate thread.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

First of all, The uproar was the direct result of a question I asked Hick in a PM, never even thinking I would cause any uproar.

I asked Hick, "what would it take to get the Female Growers Group a sub forum or section of their won so that they could post threads aobut different topic and keep things separated instead of having to dig through several different conversations all going on at once?" or words very close to that, I don't remember the exact wording and do noot know ho0w to access sent messages.

Then Hick posted his reply here on the FGG thread and we were off to the races.

SO IF ANYONE IS TO BLAME FOR THE UPROAR IT IS ME, NOT MOJAVEMAMA! Sorry girl, I will always take my own blame/responsibility quicker than accepting praise.

Good smoking!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

OHC and THG,

I wasn't aware that I was defending my use of the mirrors, rather than simply stating the reasons I was using them.  I think if you review that and the later posts you will find that I admitted that mirrors aren't the good things to use in a grow room and once again stated that I was sure that they were better than the dirty beige paint on the walls.  I also said that I wasn't arguing about it but that I knew that AFTER I spread the mirrors out along the wall, my problem with lower plant light starvation symptoms disappeared.

If that is being defensive, then I guess under your definition I was defensive, BUT that was NOT my intent and I am sorry that I offended anyone.  Incidentally all of the loose mirrors are now in one stack with the reflective side facing the wall and I'm getting ready to pull the one that is fastened to the wall and then paint everything white when I get a chance.

Now to my saying I needed to get defensive, you need to read the entire sentence.  I'll try to highlight the operative words in bold and maybe that will better explain what I meant. If not, like always, explain what you don't understand and I'll try to clarify because while I mostly understand what I mean, it isn't always near as clear as I thought it was or even that I said what I meant.  Often times when I proofread a post for errors so I can correct them, even I don't get the same meaning I had when I wrote it.  that is one reason you may notice that many of my posts were edited and often more than once.

"_Personally, I think I'm going to try to be a little more *defensive of people who reveal their lack of knowledge and receive "smart-assed' answers to their serious questions* instead of just trying to answer the question and ignore the jerks in hopes of avoiding a confrontation and that they will eventually go away._

Does that explain that I was speaking of defending others when wrongfully attacked or ridiculed?  If not let me know and I'll keep trying to find a clearer way to say it.  Sometimes I get confused reading my writings too.

I like to think that I have matured beyond trying to defend myself, because over and over again I have been taught that "if you are right, then you don't need a defense and if you are wrong, then you don't have one."  However, some times I have an overly confrontive tone about my speech and writings that I don't mean to have.

Hopefully this can calm down at least that part of my inadvertent causing an uproar.

Once again, I did NOT mean to offend anyone and apologize for doing so.  I'm glad that you brought it up so I could apologize and hopefully explain what I meant.

I'm sure that I didn't give you any idea how much weight I give to both of your opinions.

Good Smoking.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Awww, and I'm the same way, Don. But I suspect this whole thing today will lead to many good things in the long run. For one, I posted several times today in the Big Boy Forums. Also, I never thought before about how hard it is for people to use the search feature and pull out topics in lesser visited threads. And I also realized just how lengthy our tutorials had gotten, and that such intense discussions SHOULD be in a more appropriate place. 

Grinnie---I got back from running the service dogs tonight, and saw our neighborhood LEO out washing his squad car. I stopped to ask him about why he was spiffing up his car tonight, since he never lets it get a speck of dust. He replied, "FULL MOON. That means a busy night. Gotta make sure my car looks good!"

And tomorrow will be a bright new day, and for me, hopefully one that will bring me a fully functioning new wonderful light to make all my plants very happy!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 3, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Legalize, welcome, you can peek in here any time and you won't catch us in our undies!


 

Dang it!!!  Never mind then.....LOL...Thanks


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

:spit: 

What the hell happened in here???

I would love to get back to discussing P.M.S. and moon cups (google if you're curious ) and the like.

What's your favorite disposible razor ladies?

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you going to make a video on how to shave your legs SM? I'll play the part of latherboy.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Are you going to make a video on how to shave your legs SM? I'll play the part of latherboy.:hubba:


 
:giggle: 

Maybe you could make sure I remember to do both legs...lmao.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

I use the intuition razors no lather required sorry ozzy...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

SM Do I get to rest between legs? :hubba:  practice

Laterboys rub cream on afterwards to 2dog:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

ah now that I could use...do u do feet as well as legs oz?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

Why of course! go as high as I can til I hear thats far enough or aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh YYYYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :hubba:

I get better tips with the AAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhh YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

so when tipping for lather is it still 15-25% or does it depend on the quality of service?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

The better the O the better the tip

Ok Hick I'll be good now don't:hitchair:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit:
> 
> What the hell happened in here???
> 
> ...


 
I use my ex BFs hand-me-down Mach III - no wimpy disposable razors here... it's a jungle out there . And it makes me feel like I'm getting away with something when at Kroger I lift up the little clear plastic display door to grab a refill of blades and a beeper goes off. I have flashbacks of getting busted and hear this little voice in my head: "*Step away from the car - Do you Have any Concealed Weapons?" *
oh oh oh I just had another whacky memory and a piece of advice for the ladies...... never ever ever pack a straight razor (don't ask) ...... if you are searched you can be charged with "possession of a concealed AUTOMATIC WEAPON"?????? OMG - those LEOs will stoop as low as they can go to pad a charge.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

I keep syringes in my purse...the officer that wants to search me can have fun with that...I have been told they would make me empty it myself...not gonna happen. not gonna talk. get me a lawyer and dont get poked lmao!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> SM Do I get to rest between legs? :hubba:


 
   Damn ozzman, you're something else.  Nope, you'll be down giving me a nice foot massage.  

As for razors, any disposable 3 blade will do....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

No rest for the wicked.

Full body massage with happy ending:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No rest for the wicked.
> 
> Full body massage with happy ending:hubba:


 
:giggle: Quite persistant huh?  Could be a good trait.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Hick "*Female Growers Group*" didnt start because of the "social group" criteria was in mind...........not my mind anyway (and if anyone is really interested it was *ME tcbud*, who started this FGG, or started the ball rolling on it with a few questions.  Just because SmokinMoms name is on the thread does not mean she started the FGG, she was the mod I went to, because she was female, she was the mod I bugged to answer my questions, she went to MP or whoever she went to and got the FGG on the Memberships area so we could be here.  After a big bruha, this thread started.  This is not the GROUP folks, this is a *Thread* that the GROUP can post in).

I  was tired of being called DUDE.  Other females were tired of being called Dude.  Females HERE were tired of not being taken serioiusly as GROWERS that might have something to contribute or questions taken seriously.  Ettesun was tired of saying....."yes I am female".........she knows lots, and had lots to share here at MP, as does Goddess, and Mel, and even me, I hope that somewhere I have helped someone, if for no other reason, someone may have needed a pat on the back or a "good job".

This thread, has made some females more comfortable posting here at MP, asking questions, sharing their knolledge, or just joking around.  Sexual inuendo is not disallowed here...........as learning about Electric lights is NOT disallowed.....

I reject any "criteria" that defines the Female Growers Group, being a social club or any "type" of club.  If anything, it is a dont call me DUDE club and possibly understand because I/we/females may have sexual organs on the inside, We may have something to contribute club.

We have male members, we have female members, we may have gay members, I really dont care what your sexual orientation is.  I dont care if we talk about what kinda tampons you like or dont like, I dont care if LIGHTS are discused or mirrors............

I just wish you folks would not take "stuff" so seriously, and try to read ALL the words posted, and NOT read "stuff " into them that is not really written.  Fore goodness sake, this is a GROWING MARIJAUNA site.  Smoke some and Chill folks.

I use exacto knives instead of razors to get my clones from my mothers.

I am not even gonna address the "search" feature here, because everytime I have used it...well...you all know.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 3, 2009)

TC, I've always been grateful to you for all the excellent growing information and advice you've given me here on FGG. You and many others here have helped me immeasurably in this past year. 

And now, I'd love to know just why you use exacto knives instead of razors to cut your clones. Is it because exacto knives have a better handle, so you can be more accurate in your cut?


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2009)

I use the exacto knives...because I can easily find them, I keep them with the cloning gel.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

:yeahthat: exacto knives a razor blade with a handle.

If you take the time to read this whole thread us :shocked: men have been stoping by since page 2 and giving advice. Yes I sat and read the whole thread last night.

I want to give Congrats to 4u this is the only thread he has not been Edited by Hick in. That has to be a record for him and Hick :laugh:

And Ozzy still :heart::heart: the FGG


----------



## DonJones (Dec 3, 2009)

TCBud, mojavemama, SmokinMom and Ozzy,

SmokinMom, personally I never shave my legs because the ladies seem to prefer them soft and curly rather than smooth or stubblely.  And I really get in hot water if I shave my beard (some of my middle school grandchildren have never seen me without a beard) or even clip my chest to show my tattoo better.  If there are enough requests, I might even see if my other half will take pictures of the tattoos and post them.  If ot, well you can't fault me for not being willing to share my art work.  Oh and they are all above my waist and non-sexual, although the reaction to them has on occasion resulted in wanting to touch them.  AND I'LL GUARANTEE I KNOW BETTER THAN TO LET THAT HAPPEN WITHOUT MY OTHER HALF NOT ONLY OKAYING IT BUT BE THERE TOO!  Trust me,it is a lot safer for me to have her post them than to post them myself, even with her okay.  Also, how come i'm not seen youon the other parts of the forum.  What do you follow and/or post on mostly other than FGG?

TCBUD & mojavemama,

Personally I use my retractable razor/utility blade pocket knife for almost every thing, including cutting and preparing clones, because first of all the blade is replaceable which is a great help since I can't sharpen knives very well at all, second it is usually handy and sharp and three I'm not nearly as likely to cut myself or something else that I don't want to be cut.

I was taught to use sharp small surgical scissors because it was harder to mess up the mother, but I can't keep them around because there is always some domestic type, either female or gay or even straight male, who thinks they are killer for cutting thread or yarn.  Not only that they are EXPENSIVE!

Ozzy, 

I knew there was a reason why I liked you!  But I thought opposites were supposed to attract and like repel.   Now I've been told I was pretty repellent a few times, but I always thought they were talking about needing a shower.   I'm definitely like you as far as liking females and trying to bring them pleasure any way they will let me.  

*No ladies,Ozzy and I aren't persistent, WE'RE JUST DEDICATED TO SERVE YOU AND PLEASE YOU.*

Everyone, I just started a new thread in Germination Techniques under the title "Germination my a** 1/2" sprout in a day and a half!" about the results of my first attempt at sprouting seeds.  I'm stoked but then I can get carried away a bit over success in doing something I wasn't sure I could do.

I'm also reserved with my emotions and/or success, but you all here are helping me to get over that.  Only time will tell if you have helped free me or if you have created a monster.  I'm also going to be posting some more to my grow journal MTF lives, my grow room, and probably starting a new journal following my bagseed grow attempt.

Oh yeah, Ozzy I also suck toes and lick the backs of knees and the inside of elbows with my massages.  Try it, if you haven't already, and I know they will like and you will like the results.  Of course it all works better after you have spoiled them with romance and s gentle slow bathing of them in warm water with scented oil or bubbles added.

See girls, I told you I wasn't sure getting me out of my shell was good thing.

I've had some bi-ladies say I'm the best of both worlds because I make love like a woman but can also give them the male factor too.  Personally I always thought they were sucking up for something.  I believe my only claim to fame was the strong believe that the only acceptable reason for love making or even just casual sex was to bring the most pleasure that you could to your partner.

I've got to get busy with the grow room, my sprouting, preparing to switch to hydro, get clones to ensure that our varieties don't die out before my son gets out of prison and into work release oh and I've got ot put a starter into my other half's car today.

I could stay and chat all day, but that will definitely get me in trouble, even if I don't choke on my foot which I'm inevitably going to insert into my throat way past my mouth, if I haven't already.

My other posts may not be until this evening Pacific time.

Good smoking to each and everyone of you.  As much as I value and learn form the "public big boys" forums, I think I've found a very special home here!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I want to give Congrats to 4u this is the only thread he has not been Edited by Hick in. That has to be a record for him and Hick :laugh:


 



Well  My  friend  this  is  the  FGG... ...Maybe  only  thread  dont  get  poked  by  either  stick 


Much  RESPECT  Girly  Growers :48:



TMT..:ciao::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2009)

*4u*, Im gonna bite, what is TMT?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

*T*oo *M*uch *T*yping TC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey everyone all the posts about MM's HID light conversion is in the thread by that title..

Hope everyone is Happy I'm not because the copying and pasteing cut into my BIU time :joint::joint::bong::bong: me better now :ciao:

:48:eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2009)

*you will be rewarded in ganja heaven ozzy 


and i use a mach3 to shave  *


----------



## DonJones (Dec 3, 2009)

I want to thank Ozzy again for his help in getting this out of Hick's hair.

I really appreciate it.

Good smoking again buddy.  Go ahead and light one for me too.

And thank you for your emotions.   Sometimes I'm slow ing figuring them out, but when I do they are well worth my effort.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like you two/three got a good thread out of the dissusion.

Good Job guys and gals!

You all be good now, Im gonna be gone for a few days. (insert smiley guy laughing on the floor here).


----------



## DonJones (Dec 4, 2009)

tc,  yes and just because we moved it does NOT mean that you can quit following it.  I need someone to look over my shoulder and make sure I don't get her confused or lost.

Seriously, as much as it will  be easier to do in a topical thread, I'll still miss the banter that Hick seems to not like.  It makes life more interesting and enjoyable.  The people here show that they know how to have fun without trying to be funny or smart-assed.

Good smoking


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2009)

:yeahthat:


all  ho  im  a  smart  ...


:rofl:



enjoy  your  trip  *tc*  pass  this  to hubby  :48:


----------



## Moto-Man (Dec 5, 2009)

Why women have signed onto marijuana reform -- and why they could be the movement's game-changers...

More: hXXp://www.alternet.org/story/144333/

Wow, I thought this was a great article. I posted this in the News section, but I thought you girls should get special attention as well 

Cheers,


----------



## DonJones (Dec 6, 2009)

Everyone,

Mojavemama has got her light burning.  Now we have to resolve issues about a hood/reflector and remote wiring the socket/hood for her.

Our thread is a little behind of our progress because I haven't been keeping up and my laptop is acting funky.  If I disappear it will be because of computer problems, but I will be back!

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 6, 2009)

Everyone,  I just read Moto-man's link and strongly recommend that each one of you read it to show how important your full and equal participatoin in the movement AND the public forums are!

This story clearly shows that while there is nothing wrong with this thread, and I strongly support its continuation, hiding from the hassle in the public forums is just prolonging the existence of the crap.  You ladies active participation and challenging mean hateful misuse will do more to humanize our forums than anything we men can ever do!

The old saying that women control the home and control the men too is so very true.  Yeah, isn't it a shame that we men as a whole are so easily controlled or at least influenced by the "weaker sex"?  Actually I think you are the more humane and vital sex.

Good smoking everyone.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Why women have signed onto marijuana reform -- and why they could be the movement's game-changers...
> 
> More: hXXp://www.alternet.org/story/144333/
> 
> ...


 
*thanks Moto-man   graet article *


*DON-JONES ,,,ive allways thought of women as the stronger sex  we can multitask *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Everyone, I just read Moto-man's link and strongly recommend that each one of you read it to show how important your full and equal participatoin in the movement AND the public forums are!
> 
> This story clearly shows that while there is nothing wrong with this thread, and I strongly support its continuation, hiding from the hassle in the public forums is just prolonging the existence of the crap. You ladies active participation and challenging mean hateful misuse will do more to humanize our forums than anything we men can ever do!
> 
> ...


 



:yeahthat:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 6, 2009)

***peak*** Dang still can't catch ya'll in your underwear!!!  NOT U 4U!... put your pants back on!  Just peaked in to say high!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

:giggle:


----------



## FUM (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW!!! You gals GO !!!! This is a good-thing that you got started up.Peace out


----------



## FUM (Dec 6, 2009)

>>>Go GALS. I love to see people step up and start something new. You go girl!!! I'm loving it. Peace out


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 6, 2009)

UKG, Right on, girlfriend! We have learned to be great multitaskers, haven't we?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 6, 2009)

:giggle: :headbang2: I dont feel like we females are hiding in here...I have no issues responding with the big boys..at all . Just a fun place to post and hang out.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 6, 2009)

I know ya'll aren't hiding...I see you out there with the rest of us...I just always feel like I'm invading your (all the fems) space when I look in here.  I have flashbacks from my childhood, and my sisters beating the snot out of me for catching me in their rooms.  (I'm the youngest in the family) I appriciate all of you ladies comments on the other boards, I have always thought that women are better with plants...maybe thats sexist, or maybe it's just from being raised by my mom, and her sisters, and grandma..etc.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> UKG, Right on, girlfriend! We have learned to be great multitaskers, haven't we?


 
*we most certainly have :giggle::evil:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I know ya'll aren't hiding...I see you out there with the rest of us...I just always feel like I'm invading your (all the fems) space when I look in here. I have flashbacks from my childhood, and my sisters beating the snot out of me for catching me in their rooms. (I'm the youngest in the family)
> I appriciate all of you ladies comments on the other boards, I have always thought that women are better with plants...maybe thats sexist, or maybe it's just from being raised by my mom, and her sisters, and grandma..etc.


 
*feel free to drop in when ever you like you could even pm TC and become a member  eace:*


----------



## DonJones (Dec 7, 2009)

I didn't mean hiding as in afraid particularly but more like out of sight.  I also didn't mean to stereotype any one.  I really think that  lot times people avoid places where they have to deal with crap, especially when they have an alternative and I agree with that.

I think I'm just making worse unsuccessfully to explain what I meant.  Please just accept my apology if I offended anyone because that was not my intent.

"Good night, Don.  Now leave the computer alone and go to bed before you get both of your big feet your bigger mouth so far that you will have to have
surgically removed."

Good smoking every one


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies and gents

23 degrees and a blizzard here, and for the next 3 days or so.  Hope you are all warm and toasty.  My dog, Hank, thinks it's wonderful and wants to go out and play.  Now, where are my wool socks??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

:ciao:  Ladies...


:48:


*coloradoLady*....take  *Hick  *out  to  play...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Don be like the rest of us and drop it, it's over and done with.

Don't forget FGG, Ozzy :heart::heart: you all eace:


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd go outside and play with Hick anyday.  

Lord knows we all need a good romp!!!!!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 7, 2009)

Colorado Lady 1,

Noon, 14F,wind @12 & sunny. Spokane, WA No measurable snow fall at house yet -- bare ground.

I'll take this kind of cold versus snow, especially a blizzard, any day.

How much snow are they forecasting for you out of this storm?

Sounds to me like build up a fire in the fireplace or stove (if you have one) and hunker down for a while weather to me at both of our places.  Got a car up on jack stands out front that needs a starter, but not until it warms up.

As important as the fire, light up some good smoke and mellow out.

Good smoking.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I didn't mean hiding as in afraid particularly but more like out of sight. I also didn't mean to stereotype any one. I really think that lot times people avoid places where they have to deal with crap, especially when they have an alternative and I agree with that.
> 
> I think I'm just making worse unsuccessfully to explain what I meant. Please just accept my apology if I offended anyone because that was not my intent.
> 
> ...


 
Don u seem super smart and very sweet quit worrying so much everyone here is glad to have ya...lets smoke and relax and enjoy our time together on this wonderful earth...:48: :cool2: :lama: :smoke1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2009)

*:yeahthat:  :goodposting: 

here don :48: toke on this  *


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I will bake this tonight...a cobbler. cept mine will have blackberries blueberries and apples...I would throw peaches in too if I had em..I have a roast in the crockpot I guess I will add taters to it and make a salad...hubby will be happy tonight. Course he mentioned poker...sooooo who knows how long I will see him...lol

cook time 25 minutes
Blackberry cobbler

2 tablespoons Cornstarch 
1/4 cup cold water
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
4 cups blackberries, picked over, rinsed & drained
1 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons butter, cold, cut in small pieces
1/4 cup boiling water
Preparation:
In a large bowl, stir together the cornstarch and 1/4 cup cold water until cornstarch is completely dissolved. Add 1 cup sugar, lemon juice, and blackberries; combine gently. Transfer to a cast iron skillet, about 8-inches in diameter.
In a bowl, combine the flour, remaining sugar, baking powder, and salt. Blend in the butter until the mixture resembles coarse meal. Add 1/4 cup boiling water and stir the mixture until it just forms a dough.

Bring the blackberry mixture to a boil, stirring. Drop spoonfuls of the dough carefully onto the boiling mixture, and bake the cobbler on a baking sheet (line with foil to avoid a mess) in the middle of a preheated 400 degree F oven for 20-25 minutes or until the topping is golden. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream or whipped cream.


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh thank you 2Dog, for that great recipe.  I'm copying it down.  Just made vanilla ice cream, sure wish I had the berries.  Still see them in baskets in the produce section in town.  Not the big luscious berries you must have growing in your area, I'm guessing.  But now on my list for next trip to town.

Gotta go bake something


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

ur very welcome...sometimes I used canned peaches or frozen berries they work great and are cheaper...


----------



## Moto-Man (Dec 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *thanks Moto-man   graet article *
> 
> 
> *DON-JONES ,,,ive allways thought of women as the stronger sex  we can multitask *



Hey girls (& guys),

Glad y'all enjoyed it.. I couldn't help but recall Jerry and the GD song "Women are Smarter" as I posted this. Alter-net is pretty cool.

Cheers,


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

Here is a picture of the cobbler tastes better than it looks! that big hole on the right is from hubby "testing it"...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 7, 2009)

2 dog,

My blood sugar started rising when I started reading recipe and just skyrocked looking at the picture of the finished product.

Have you ever tried it with ganga butter?

Have you ever rolled the dough out like a pie crust and cut it into narrow(about 1" or less) strips about 6" to 8" long and then added them just like you do your spooned ones?

My dear departed Grandma did it that way and my Mom would do it that way and then put a covering top over it.  I don't remember if she used pie dough or not.

But is is sure hard to improve on that picture!  How could it possibly taste any better than it looks?

God, I wish I could smoke, but right now all there is belongs to someone else and I don't like smoking in a lot of noise and confusion.  It is getting where not only am I having to fight my youngest son to keep him form harvesting a few buds way early to sample it but I'm getting to where I'm tempted too.

Good smoking.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2009)

That does sound good.    My health food store has blackberries for .59 cents per thingy.  I ate one whole container all by myself..lol.




			
				2Dog said:
			
		

> I think I will bake this tonight...a cobbler. cept mine will have blackberries blueberries and apples...I would throw peaches in too if I had em..I have a roast in the crockpot I guess I will add taters to it and make a salad...hubby will be happy tonight. Course he mentioned poker...sooooo who knows how long I will see him...lol
> 
> cook time 25 minutes
> Blackberry cobbler
> ...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

don my sugar would rise too...makes me glad I have insulin lol...I dont use ganga butter..it doesnt get me stoned..I have too high of a tolerance. so I smoke and then eat..    SM that is such a good deal I paid 2.50 a little container and it wasnt basket sized...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

2Dog,

I'm not very current on IM & text message abbreviations so I'm asking what does "SM" mean?

I might have to go back on insulin now that I don't have the excuse that I can't drive long haul while taking it, but I'd rather have my HA1C up around 6.8 to 7.0 than be one insulin again.

Thank you for the recipe.  I'm either going to try it or have my other half try it.

Good smoking


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, I'm red faced.  Mojavemama just PMed me about something personal and in the same message explained to me that SM=Smokin' Mom.  GOD and that is so obvious now!

Okay, I'm going to bed!

Good smoking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Don u seem super smart and very sweet quit worrying so much everyone here is glad to have ya...lets smoke and relax and enjoy our time together on this wonderful earth...:48: :cool2: :lama: :smoke1:


 


:yeahthat:


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

NO MORE OUTDOOR GROWING IN SPOKANE, WA!

When I took my daughter to school this morning it was -3F @6:30 AM.  We are done for the winter up here unless we can grow indoors!

All you Southern California and other temperate climates just gloat all you can  because I'm sure glad that it is warm somewhere!

For those that are interested, Spokane is 281 miles east of Seattle, WA on I-90.

Damn, it's tempting to move to Arizona, but then in the Summer time I'm glad I'm not down there.

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke,

I agree with her and you.  But that doesn't keep me from being embarrassed  some times.  In fact some times being of at least average intelligence make the stupid mistakes even more embarrassing.  Like when I'm trying to do something and just can't make it work and one of the little grandchildren walks up and wham bam its done and I'm still trying to figure out what he/she did, much less how they did it.  It usually has something to do with the Internet or sometimes just computers in general.  Then to make it even more embarrassing, as the little show off walks away, I hear " And he used to run those huge Air Force computers" and I look and the kid isn't even paying ant attention so I must have said it myself.

Good smoking.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 8, 2009)

The Good News--3 of my 4 clones are showing roots and ready to move into real pots.  

My 400w MH is nearly finished, it works, and Im just awaiting the parabolic reflector to get it installed and ready for the auto grow. One more week. 

The Bad News--On day 5 of flower, THREE of my strongest, largest, greenest, thickest, most lush plants are showing balls this morning: 1 WW, 1 Purple Frost, 1 Purple Bud. :shocked: :cry: :headbang:


Of the 24 seeds I germinated, these are the girls left:

REGULAR PLANTS
2 Purple Frostings
1 Pink Frosting
1 White Widow F2
1 Hawaiian
1 Wizard
1 Purple Kush
1 2 Purple Bud

MICROS
2 White Frosting (micro-monster can/cookie grow) 
1 Pink Frosting (micro-candy grow)

This has been a disappointing grow--great beans, good germination, nice seedlings, and then, last season's nutes went bad--cap must not have been on tight enough, and they became super concentrated. 

Burned a lot of plants up, most of the rest suffered considerable stress. Would not be surprised to have some hermies as time goes on. 

From the first nute application, they were pretty much doomed. I probably should have axed them then, and started over. I'll have to chalk it up for experience. I'm going to do this grow again, though. I still have beans saved and these are all strains I really wanted to grow. 

MORAL OF THE STORY: As Captain Condom says, "Wrap That Rascal!" Be sure to wash off all the crumblies from the tops of your nute containers and cap them well before storing. In our desert arid climate we even have to plastic wrap our liquids that are not going to be used for a few months.  

But, the Auto grow is coming up soon! I'm so ready to start anew. With a much more effective vegging light!  THANK YOU DONJONES!!!:yay: :banana: 
__________________


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are 2 pans of my youngest son Carl's cinnamon rolls.  He rolls the dough out and spreads butter, cinnamon and sugar mixed on it, sprinkles raisins, cranaisins (dried cranberries)  or dried blueberries and finally finely chopped walnuts (I'm trying to get him to use almonds but so far I haven't succeeded), then rools it up, slices it into rolled sgments about 2" thick, lays them in the pan on their end and bakes them.  Then he makes an icing out of butter, SUGAR and I don't know what all.

Boy, especially fresh made, they sure kick a** on Cinnabon's cinnamon rolls, I like them even cold.  EJ, my better half and their mother taught all of our kids how to cook and boy did they learn.  Now if they would just remember Mom and Dad are both diabetics and really should not have all of those luscious sweets befoe we OD ourselves on sugar.  But Angie, our daughter, still loves Dad's strawberry rhubarb cake best of all, even if Mom makes it too.

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

MM, if you can keep the males separated out somewhere, why not collect the pollen and selectively pollinate one or two branches and develop your own cross breeds rather than throwing them out?  Or even just pollinate the same strain and keep you some seeds to use in the future instead of having to buy them again?

Give me until the end of the day, and I'll have some suggestions for crosses to try.  Let's make lemonade out of these lemons.  We can do it!

I'm sorry about the males in the mix.

Good smoking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

:ciao: * Don Jones*...IMO..getting the  growing  basics  down  and the  setup  in  place befor  messing  with  makeing  seeds is  far  more  inportant  for  new  growers..then  when they  get that  down  and  comfy  with  it..then  step  it  up...Not  that  Mojave  couldnt...but  why  add  more  stress  to  what  seems  to be  overwhelming  as  is..and  I  know  her  situation  and  right  now  we  need  to  get  her  room  ready  for  her  autos  first..:aok:  

*mojave*...Allways  look  at  possatives...

Of the 24 seeds I germinated, these are the girls left:

REGULAR PLANTS



2 Purple Frostings
1 Pink Frosting
1 White Widow F2
1 Hawaiian
1 Wizard
1 Purple Kush
1 2 Purple Bud


thats  8  females  s  far...thats  33% m/f  ratio....Many  here  would  kill  for that...plus  you hav  solid  females..now  is  the  time practice  that  cloneing...Keep  chin  High  girl..your  doing  great:yay:



*UKgirl*...:heart:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

Green Mojo:yay: :woohoo: on the females MM :48:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 8, 2009)

Mohave Mama....what 4U said is true...those are GREAT ratios from using regular (non-fem) seeds...you should be congratulating yourself!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke,

Why don't you let MM  make her own choices?  This kind of I know just what she needs crap, regardless of the motive, is why she wasn't posting on the"big boy"forums.  SHE IS PERFECTLY CAPABLE OF MAKING HER OWN CHOICES AND DECISIONS SO BACK OF!

What you don't know is she has discussed a lot of things with me in PMs and if you ask her, she will tell you that I have consistently asked her what she wanted to do and let her make choices after suggesting places she oculd get enough information to make informed choices.

This is enough preaching, I'm approaching the line between supporting and defending/protecting her, which we all need at sometime in our lives, and sheltering her and speaking for her, which she does NOT need from anyone.  THAT IS ONE STRONG AND CAPABLE WOMAN!

Also, making seeds is the easiest thing about growing MJ -- definitely a lot easier than moving plants around for light like she was done for both grows.  I have 3 different sets of seeds here that I was given to prove it -- one from an outdoor grow that was pollinated by the wind, one that was self pollinated by a hermie, and another one that was cross pollinated by a hermie.  The two hermie sets I'm just holding for someone that I owe respect and help to even though I disagree with keeping or growing them, but if he wants to mess with them it is his choice.  After all that is part of one method for feminizing seeds, or so the legends go.

The one from the wind turned into some killer weed that has been consistent for 8 crops since the accidental pollination.  I'm trying it to see how I like growing it and then will decide if I want to keep it or not.

I apologize for my strident reply, but until you know there is a need to come ot her aid, why don't you let her speak for herself instead of insisting that you know what is best for her?

I'm sure you didn't mean to put her down, but that is exactly what you did without meaning to.  The message you sent was -- "She doesn't know enough to say NO so I'll say it for her."

If you think she is getting in over her head, then ask her if she has considered what ever you think makes it a poor choice but let her make the choice.  I'll guarantee you she is capable of saying "NO" even when maybe she ought to try it.

I know we both have her best interests in mind, but let her make her choices.

If you know as much about her situation as you think you do, then you will understand that the worst thing you can do is to decide for someone what their capabilities are and "loving them to death, just like usually we love our plants to death" rather than killing them with neglect or deliberately.

Good Smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

mojavemama,

It's your choice and I know you are smart enough to know what your priorities are and what your limitations are, so if you're interested in playing with the seed thing, let me know and we will discuss it it see if it is even feasible or not.  If you are NOT interested, let me know that too and we"ll drop it.

Either way is fine with me just like every thing else we have done or discussed, it is ultimately your choice and I accept what ever your choices are.

As always, your friend and servant,

Good smoking to everyone.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

I am just thrilled her clones took once u can do that all you need is one good female and the sky is the limit...


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 8, 2009)

ROFL, 4Uis right, Don. He's been a great mentor to me, and without his help, I would never have gotten this far. He's never steered me wrong. But he also knows my set up and how much I've struggled just to get this far. Pollen is something I cannot deal with. I do not have a place to isolate the males right now, and I live in an extremely windy climate. I also track everything from room to room in my wheelchair, as do the dogs with their 20 little feet. 

So for now, keeping males to pollinate would not be doable for me. What you don't know is that 4U and I have talked about this several times, and he really does know what will send me over the top and off the mountain. 

I appreciate the support Don, and that you're watching out for me, and that you see me as very competent! In my chosen fields of knowledge, that's certainly true, but when it comes to learning to grow, I'll never know a fraction of what 4U and other very experienced growers here have forgotten! 

I'm very much a novice, very much a beginning student, and even after getting the light up, I will not have an optimum growing area. I still have no ventilation, just open the bedroom (grow room) door to keep it cool when the lights are on. It's still very ghetto. 

I was just jumping on here to answer your previous question about why I don't keep the males and get some pollen from them. Because of my situation here, it's not doable right now, and it's not 4U who made the decision for me---it's me who knows what's doable and what isn't. 4U just said what I was thinking. 

I really am not someone who's afraid to fly!  I simply am someone who understands my limitations of knowledge and ability in a field wholly new to me. I'm in no rush here. I like the process of learning, of making mistakes and learning from those mistakes. Little steps--that's how I learn best. 

 I like keeping things harmonious--working within my abilities, expanding as I grow in knowledge, and keeping things as simple as possible so I don't give up and just throw in the towel. 

So let's all just stay harmonious and happy! I am!!!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

mojavemama,

That is all I needed to hear.  I just wish he had said that you had discussed it or let you say no.

On your room, can you install a window AC unit in it to keep it cooler?

Are you able to modify it, like if you are buying versus renting?

These are probably things that you have already talked about with 4u2sm0ke, but I'm just looking at the basics until I know more so I can kind of channel my thinking to see if I can help you with some suggestions.

I grew in an upstairs bedroom -- California split entry type home-- for about 5 months so maybe -- part of the time the temperatures out side got above 100F -- some of the things I encountered and the solutions might help you think of solutions.

What kind of windows do you have, sliders or vertical opening?

Since you take your plants outside and move them around to follow the sun, I'm assuming that the neighbors aren't close enough for moderate noise and smell aren't going to be a problem, right?

If you would like me to I'll share my solutions for cooling and fresh air exchanges. 

Good smoking.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Hello ladies :ciao: 

and lets not forget men  

well at least not my man 4u :heart: ,,,,only joking ozzy and legalise this here take these :48: :bong::bongin:  *


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

hey UK hows it going with the new job? you likey?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Hello ladies :ciao: *
> 
> *and lets not forget men  *
> 
> *well at least not my man 4u :heart: ,,,,only joking ozzy and legalise this here take these :48: :bong: *


 
Careful UK or 4u is going to catch us :48:

:48::48assing to the rest of the FGG


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hey UK hows it going with the new job? you likey?


 

*yeah its cool ,,,,but my little one hasnt had me go out to work without her before ,,,so its quite strange ,but nice ,after 6.5 yrs not having my side kick with me :giggle: but well the money will come in very useful ,,,thanks for asking *


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

awww she will be fine. and the money will be great to have..hopefulyl you see a check before christmas..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2009)

*yep i know she will ,,and yep the 23rd of dec is paycheque 

hmmm i wonder who will get the benefit of that *


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

what si she wanting for christmas anything in particular?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2009)

*a new bike ,,,she has had 2 new ones stolen in the last 4 months outta her friends and our garden ,:hairpull:,so i got her a second hand one a few weeks ago ..but she has a nice new pink sparkley one complete with padlock , ,hidden away ,,but its taking all my will power not to give it her NOW lol ,,
and a dolls pram is on the wish list along with half the toy store *


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

sounds really cute...a kids bike is their first taste of freedom...wind in the hair going whatever speed you want...fun times...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 8, 2009)

UKgirl420,

Congratulations on the job!  At least you got to spend 6.5 years as a stay at home mom.  The only thing harder is being a single parent mom.  I admire -- no more like envy -- you moms.  I know I sure couldn't do it!

A pram is like a stroller, right?

2Dog, yes until a sudden instability causes a crash.  Then if there's no road rash, it is get up and go again.

*4U, are we cool?  If not what do I need to do to make amends?
*
Good smoking.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

eh I feel on my head christmas day one year...bloody eyeball and all...was back on my bike within a day...I think the new bike was a bit tall for me...LOL.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hey don ,,yes a pram is a stroller .and i am a single mom  
but its all good  
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> eh I feel on my head christmas day one year...bloody eyeball and all...was back on my bike within a day...I think the new bike was a bit tall for me...LOL.


 

*ouch !!!! :stuff-1125699181_i_ *


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

no long term damage...twitch twitch....lol hubby is home from class and it is smokey time!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2009)

:giggle:*ohh nice ENJOY :joint4:*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

he is asking me u gonna turn that off...we are going to watch the simpsons....lovely. night uk wish we could smoke together...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2009)

*goodnight 2dog :ciao: 
have fun *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey don ,,yes a pram is a stroller .and i am a single mom  *
> *but its all good  *


 


:ciao:  :heart:

And  Im  a  singl  Dad



:bolt::bong:


----------



## DonJones (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, 4u and UK.  I admire single parents even more than stay at home moms.  Now I know I'm not cut out for that.  I look at my daughter and what she goes through even with our family right her in town with her and I can't believe it.

Good Smoking and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad to be home and back where it is ABOVE 8f !  While we were gone the temps fell here to 8f, as we were snug in a Casino watching a Winter Storm that dumped 10 inches of snow on Reno.  No snow here at the Ranch, but, while driving up the drive....my one pot hole full of water was full of ice.  We drove over that ice with a Ford 150 and didnt even crack that ice!!!
Below find some nice pics of the cold in Reno.  They have 22 snow plows, 2200 miles of road to plow...........hum....that means 1 plow per 100 miles of road, that plow has to move at an average of 12.5 miles an hour per 8 hour day to get all the roads plowed.  That cant be right......they were complaining that they didnt have enough plows on the news.  It snowed almost 24 hours.......sideways. 

*Congrats on the New Job UK!*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

glad u r back TC!  and glad u didnt freeze! I love the truckee reno area..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2009)

:ciao:  *tcbud*...Glad  ya  made  back  safely..slide  Hubby  this :48:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome Home, TC! Great pictures. Looks very BRRRRR there. What a difference from Southern Nevada. So did you win anything in Reno?


----------



## DonJones (Dec 9, 2009)

TC,

Let me see if I can figure the math too.  I assume you are trying to figure out how long it would take to plow all of the streets if each plow dis the same amount at the same speed. right? 

Based on that assumption, 2200 miles of road / 22 plows = 100 miles of road for each plow /10mph = 10 hours to completely plow the roads. Even working at 5mph with 2 shifts of drivers that is still less that 24 hours.

That sounds awfully quick for people to be complaining.  Here in Spokane,WA we very seldom get the entire town plowed in any one storm.  We are doing goo to get the bus/emergency routes and the arterials plowed in less three days.

When it snows there in Reno, it really snows doesn't it?  I seems like they get more snow there that out east towards Trinity Junction and Lovelock.

It might be cold if...it was -3F @6:30 AM.  Spokane a couple of days ago.

Good smoking


----------



## DonJones (Dec 9, 2009)

Ever so often I see people talk about their ghetto grow rooms.  Check out the fan in door in my grow room from my signature and tell me if that isn't ghetto or what.  

We're having a heat wave here in Spokane, it is all the way up to 16F right now at 4:35 PM.

Good smoking every one.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 10, 2009)

Math was never my strong suit.

I thot it was kinda fast to complain too.  Every year it snows and every year folks complain.  Here they write up numbers on the roads, and plow the lower numbers first.  Roads get a priority number, that way, you know if your road will be plowed the first day or the third day after the snow.  They publish this in the paper every year and people still write the paper to complain.  I think, people just like to complain.  I have to pay some one to come and plow mine or watch the husband chain up the 4wd.  Still sometimes we walk in and out.  We discuss moving into town every year at this time, I dont want to live in town.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

my grow room is very ghetto...lol. can u say black plastic wall?? hanging head in shame ...I love it actually producing great bud with jangy equipment is the american way!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

2Dog,

I second that opinion.

TCBud,

Don't do it girl -- I don't know what town you are talking about but I think you will regret moving from the ranch into town, all year around.

Good smoking


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

hows it going tonight don..I am bored and lonely lol...I have my plants and dogs to keep me company...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

What's up 2Dog?  How is the weather where you are?  We are in the midst of a cold spell here in Spokane.  A couple of days ago it was -3 all over the cities but not below zero at the airport which is about 500' higher than town, so offically we haven't had any subzero temperatures.  It hasn't cracked 20f in several days, but at least it has been dry.  It is supposed to warm up for the next week but have snow/rain mixed showers.  Finally next Wed or Thursday it is supposed to stay fairly warm with clear sunny skies.

I don't know why they don't report the weather based on the old municipal airport about the same altitude and a mile away.  I know there is an official weather station there because you can get current conditions 24/7 if you have a pilot's license or plane tail number to use to access it.

Sounds to me like you have pretty good company there.  They are unconditionally loyal and accepting aren't they.

I'll need to go for a few minutes and watch Conan O'Brien.  I check back when he is done.

Good smoking, girl


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2009)

you  will  get  better  help  if  posted  in the  BIG  BOY forrum...just my  thaughts..oh  and  yes  I  have  HVAC  experience..Take  care and be safe:48:




			
				DonJones said:
			
		

> I thought some one here said they were an experienced HVAC engineer or tech. If so I need help trying to make my home CA/Gas furnace work right. lf not I need to be referred to someone who can help me figure out why the lower floor is always cold and hopefully find a fix.
> 
> It is a split level with and open airway so the heat seems to rise to the upper level and the cool air seems to settle. MY thought on the cause is that since the only cold air returns are upstairs the furnace/ Central Air Conditioning does NOT circulate the air from the lower level and thereby lets the heat pool upstairs and the cold accumulate in the lower level. Further I think putting a door at the bottom of the stairway will oonly make it worse because then there will be even less mixing of hte air between the 2 levels.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

4u2smoke,

The problem with that is I have NO idea what one to post it in.  It isn't even really related to MJ and I was pretty sure I had seen someone here on the FGG mention being experienced in HVAC.

How about it, what do you think about my problem and my proposed solution?

I was kind of thinking about using a open/close type cover for the new cold air intake.  I guess if it doesn't work or makes it worse, then it shoulod be pretty easy to cover up.

I'm also going to move the filter to a more accessible location but that should be pretty simple, especially if I combine the two alterations.

If you would rather go ahead and PM me.

Good smoking and Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 11, 2009)

> It is a split level with and open airway so the heat seems to rise to the upper level and the cool air seems to settle.



I heat my home on the principal "HOT AIR RISES", I too have a two story home, heating (woodstove/kerosenestove) are both downstairs.....Hot air rises, right up the stairs.

As for talking of moving to town....it is kinda like like talking bout getting a dog....I like to talk about it...even choose a breed, but get a dog....I dont think so.  I/We have plans to move to town someday.....not soon.  Still not gonna get a dog, but ...if I did.... I like terriors, maybe a Jack Russel.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

2Dog,

I didn't forget you.  The other half beat me to the computer and nothing short of an life threatening emergency interrupts her POGO games.  I even tried to get her to talk to you, but no way, Jose.

Bored and lonely isn't good, but sometimes having just our dogs and my plants sounds pretty inviting.  It would sure be calmer and quieter.  It would also make planning easier.

I've got to get busy on projects that have been on hold for months.

Good smoking and Merry Christmas!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

TCBud,

Now don't you laugh because I used to be a "mans' dog, big and protective" type of guy for years nd years -- German Sheppards, Doxies, bassets, Rots and so on, but about 8 years ago the other half decided she needed a little dog that we could take on the truck with us.  Our best friends had a litter of Poms, and you guessed it, they gave her one.

The minute she started gushing about she is so Precious I knew we had a dog regardless of what I said.  Then the next time we were out there and EJ brought Precious out in the palm of one hand, I knew WE HAD A DOG!  They raised her for months for us and pretty much trained her for basic things.

Trying to save face, I put down all kinds of rules and conditions.  When we brought her home, she instantly attached herself to me and no amount of fussing was going to over come that little bundle of love and licking puppy's decision.  Now I HAD A DOG, whether I wanted it or not, and I soon loved it.

Last winter our roommates got EJ another little Pom for her birthday named Snow Fox -- you guessed it  I NOW HAD 2 DOGS, both little ankle biters.  On August 17 2009 I had to put Precious down for terminal renal failure and it hit me harder than any family member's death had ever done.  I was so messed up that it was almost a month before I realized that it had been my daughter's birthday.  She had just sat back in the background and helped us through it.  In fact it hit all 23 grown kids almost as hard as it did me. I've never seen them that effected when they lost their own animals.

To make a long story short, Snow now HAS A MASTER, not Don has a dog!  She is spoiled and obnoxious but she probably helped me get through loosing Precious more than any people did.

Getting back on track, now I'm a Pomeranian man through and through.

Have a great winter because there is nothing we can do about the weather any way.  I used to love driving through Nevada on I-80 and on US 95 down through Hawthorne on the way to LA.  I don't miss being truck driver, but sometimes I miss the things I saw and the people I met driving truck.  Now I understand why so many of those pesky RVers always wanted to talk to us in rest stops.

I didn't used to ramble like this when I was driving -- maybe I'm lonely and bored like 2 Dog was last night.

Of course going from a reasonable cash flow to $243/month from May until this month has made it real hard to do much of anything.

Good smoking.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> 2Dog,
> 
> I didn't forget you. The other half beat me to the computer and nothing short of an life threatening emergency interrupts her POGO games. I even tried to get her to talk to you, but no way, Jose.
> 
> ...


 

Awww thanks don that was sweet of ya but the lady is very nice...she smokes right?  I was just lonely because hubby went to bed early..I was raised with 4 kids and dont have any of my own so the quiet house seems odd to me sometimes..Othertimes I relish in it...cant have it both ways right?? lol  my dogs are my babies and always bring me joy...

TC you might consider asking the shelter if you can foster a dog and see how it goes...no commitments..My friends who are dog lovers but had to put one down years ago just got two dogs recently..one came into their yard starving and that was that..I have never seen two happier people..this dog is the baby and get carried around in baby carriers on mom and dads chest...my friend comes home from work for lunch she misses the dog so much...


----------



## painterdude (Dec 11, 2009)

We have a Pom/Peek mix.....he is a psycho doggie and seems to hate all dogs but loves CATS.....he loves to lick behind my ears, then go to the eye sockets and finish up with the nostrils and then I get kisses....when he's done I feel like I just took a shower


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2009)

TC go with the Jack Russell but be sure you have plenty of time to work with the dog, they require alot of time and attention. I'm on my third. this is Rascal


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

god that is a cute dog...little black nose awwww sitting for daddy...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

Ozzy,

Have you found them to be high energy dogs too that need lots of physical activity?  That is what the drivers with JRs always said.  I told them if they would exercise the dog on a leash so they were exercising too they would be a lot healthier.  Until my legs started failing me that what I did with Precious, walked her everywhere on her leash.  But then she got blind and severely overweight and couldn't get around like she used to about the same time my legs started giving out.

Good smoking.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

don u need one of those zoom chairs....a dog would be running to keep up with ya! I bet MM looks so cute zooming her dogs...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2009)

Don The JR are VERY high energy dogs. You have to have time to work with them. I have trained all three of my JRs to walk without a leash and not to walk or cross blacktop unless I say "OK" If you don't have at least 4 hrs to work with a JR DO NOT get one. The more toys a JR pup has the better, they get bored easy.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 11, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I thought some one here said they were an experienced HVAC engineer or tech. If so I need help trying to make my home CA/Gas furnace work right. lf not I need to be referred to someone who can help me figure out why the lower floor is always cold and hopefully find a fix.
> 
> It is a split level with and open airway so the heat seems to rise to the upper level and the cool air seems to settle. MY thought on the cause is that since the only cold air returns are upstairs the furnace/ Central Air Conditioning does NOT circulate the air from the lower level and thereby lets the heat pool upstairs and the cold accumulate in the lower level. Further I think putting a door at the bottom of the stairway will oonly make it worse because then there will be even less mixing of hte air between the 2 levels.
> 
> ...


 

Don : Hey friend from up north ...lol I'm here in the SE part of the state ~ 
As far as I'm reading concerning youre hvac system. Youre assumption is right. I would parially block the upper return air and install a new one in the basement. Use a good pleated filter in both returns and you should be good to go ! Just make sure to put thaT NEW "RETURN" AS FAR AWAY FROM THE FURNACE AS POSSIBLE ~


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Don, like you I used to think that I had to have big macho dogs as if they were an extension of my manhood, I had pits, and dobies...I think with age, and the military helped me figure out I had nothing to proove to anyone, I lost alot of my cockiness that we all do as we get older...(used to run wild and take scalps, now kick back and smoke the peace pipe, and think)  I now have mini dogs...ya know whats cool about the little dogs, is they don't know they are little, they are just as courageous as any big dog...and they fit in my lap, right where they should be!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

2Dog,


Yes EJ smokes but that doesn't necessarily make her nice, although she usually is.  I guarantee you she can be heck on wheels when she wants to.  I've seen her back up some self styled gang bangers and tough when she though her kids were at risk.  Then when big brother came to sister and Mo's rescue things really got interesting and after Dad jumped in too, the tough boys and girls decided real quick that they had messed with the wrong family.  Then little sister opened up and she was just plain crazy -- its a wonder she didn't get not only herself but her family hurt. I've known some really unnice smokers in my day, but gnerally smokers are more peaceful than drinkers and almost always nicer than coke and meth users..

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

legalize_freedom,

Do you mean that yours go after the biggest dog in the are too?  Our Precious ruled our house even after she was blind and very obese (when she came  down with SARDS and went blind she also doubled her weight in less than 4 months due glandular changes) ran the grown pit bulls ragged and just literally terrorized the new Pam pup, Snow.  She wouldn't hunt them down, but Heaven help the one that startled her , go tin her way, took her food or whatever torqued her at the moment.  There was a reason why her nick name was the Queen (not politically correct word for female dog).  But her putting ht epup in her placewas the best thing that happened ot her since she went blind.  She started strutting again, especially right after dominating Snow, moving around quicker and lost almost al of the excess weight just "fighting" or putting the pup in her place.  She never harmed the pup and after the pup leaned to go submissive and just hold still until Precious left, there was really not even much of a tussle.  Not once did I evr see the pup or one of the pits even snarl bark at her.  It was just like they knew she was blind and needed protection and submission.

They sure were protective of her and when she passed, they respected her things and territory.  They would go after any other dog that got into Precious' space even after she was gone.  So did the pup.

Here are a couple of pictures of Snow, devil eyes and all.  They really don't glow like that off camera.  She won't hold still long enough to get one of her looking up at me.  I believe the left picture is after her grooming and the one on the right is just before when her hair is long.  They were taken a  little over 2 months ago.  She just turned 1.  She shows no adverse effect from Precious daily putting her in her place.

Good smoking


----------



## DonJones (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a better picture of Snow just after her grooming.

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 12, 2009)

My oldest son is back in town in work release after 4 months out of a 9 month sentence in classification at Shelton Correctional Center (We must not call them prisons -- that might offend someone's sensibilities.) on the coast, about 400 miles away.  At least this way we can see him and once he gets a job,they will even let him come home in the day and evening so long as he meets curfew and keeps his nose clean.

Hopefully he has learned to work within the system to get what you want, even if it means manipulating the system rather than fighting the system or just flat out ignoring it. 

He says this 4 months have been longer than his entire 4 year stretch the first time. He thinks is ti s because last time he had bottom with his meth addiction and had nothing to leave behind because he had even alienated his moth r.  This time he was just starting to get things together when he got sentenced for a stupid act.  Then he really screwed up by making it personal between him and the prosecutor handling his case. 

I think part of the reason this four months were so hard was because he wa sin limbo sitting in classification waiting for the system to slowly process him and decide what to do with him  The uncertainty is probably the hardest thing there is to deal with, because regardless of what you do, every moment you are wondering what is going to happen and where you are going to go.

I didn't mean to get philosophical but to just share our happiness ant having him back close to home where he can continue to rebuild family relationship that he blew off years ago.

Good Smoking.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

*Ozzy*, thank you for the advice about the Jack Russel.  Like I said, I really like to talk about getting a dog.  Not gonna get one tho.  I had a peke given to me when the kids went to school, to keep me company while they were in school.  Sadly he passed about the time they graduated.......I dont want a dog, we just like talking about it.  Thank you for showing me the pic of your little guy tho, he is cute as a button.

*Don*, I imagine you would get many more looks at your furnace problem in the Coffee table, where you could start a thread....more members would be seeing your furnace problem, as very few folks come in this thread ( I am assuming there's someone out there who might be able to help you).  Just an idea for you.  Your pom sure is cute too.

*Happy Smoking Folks*.......or growing....or smoking and growing....or reading and smoking and growing......


----------



## DonJones (Dec 12, 2009)

tcbud,

Thanks for the compliment on Snow but I think it is more I belong to her than she belongs to me -- at least it sure seems that way at times. lol 

Well I thought I has help coming when meds4me replied but then he disappeared.  Maybe he is elsewhere.  I'll wait a while and then PM him to see what he has to say.   But I may have to get help moving the posts into their own thread.

Good smoking.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

Copy and paste works good.

I was just suggesting...not a biggy, but if you really want help, a new thread in the coffee table is the way to go, much bigger audience.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## DonJones (Dec 12, 2009)

tcbud,

Does cut and paste move the whole thing including the photos?

Using VISTA -- gag, gag-- if I cut in one window can I move it to a different window or do I have cut in FFG, navigate to the thread in the same window and paste it there?

I'm not trying to be obtuse, it just comes naturally and especially since I posted a partial set of photos to a post and couldn't figure out how to add the other 2, so I thought that if deleted the post I could redo, it and get all 5 pictures to upload -- wrong it just keeps telling me I have already posted that image on the forums.

Thank you.

Good smoking


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

snow is an adorable dog! what a difference between a cleipped and froed out pom..


----------



## tcbud (Dec 13, 2009)

> wrong it just keeps telling me I have already posted that image on the forums.



It is saying that because you have and need to do one of two things......I vote for the second, that way you can keep those posts here too.

*Gonna try to help you out here Don*

1. go to your subscriptions, see the collum on the left?
2. The very last thing that collum says is "Attachments" ...Hit that with your clicker/right click.
3. A list of All of your attachments will come up, you may delete them from there if you like.

OR

You can repost your pics if you change them by putting a dot on them in YOUR Edit, there on your computer....Edit, the place you resize your pics....I am assuming you resize your pics in Edit there on your computer.  This is the fashion that I believe a lot of us use here to post the same pic in two threads.  ONE dot will change the pic enough to rename it or replace it.  Then just go upload the pic in the new thread.

The first above here, with the attachments, will help you when you get attachments that somehow go to limbo ....like when the "server busy" happens when you are posting pics.  Go there and delete the pic and reload, but that is another problem's answer.

Dang, hope that helps you out.  OH, as for copy, hit right mouse drag over the text you want to copy till it is highlighted. left click, then click copy.  You can then paste those words in your new thread, presto, no need to retype anything.  Of course, all of this is Windows XP, old computer here and not very computer literate typist.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 13, 2009)

Heck she has never had a fro -- that is just her natural hair growth.  We like to keep our Poms clipped short so that they are easier ot keep clean because our lifestyle doesn't provide for keeping them in a clean and sterile environment or spending hours/day grooming them.

Not only that, but I strongly prefer the shorter look -- it makes them look more like a dog than a "fir ball" as my daughter-in-law calls Snow.

Good morning and Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

tcbud,

Thanks.  I'm going to have to walk through your instructions very slowly and carefully because they both sound like things I tried.

Good smoking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

when  adding  a  pic  to  another thread  ....


when  the  pic  y  want to  use  has  been  used  in another thread..easy...


when y  click the  pic you know is  going to say its in another thread...simply  right click  pic...then  click  open  in  "paint"...then  like  tcbud  says  i  place  a dot in the pic and  close  program...it  aks  if  ya wanna save..click  yes..you  have  just  changed the pic and can  be added to  the thread..do this  as  many  times as  ya  like  or  need...Hope this helps..


take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

tcbud and 4u2sm0ke,

T*hank you both.  It worked this time*, but when I was trying to move my posts and pictures about mojavemama's light project, nothing worked except emailing the pictures to her and having her post hem in her own post.  I even went so far as to change the names to the Spanish numbers and it didn't work.

Thanks again.

Good smoking.


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Don that looks just like my wifes Pom..... our pom's name is Pete


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 14, 2009)

*Chris glad to see you * are you having a good holiday season. Or did you catch the :shocked:crabs:laugh:


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

... hey good to see you too *Ozzy ! *  The Hollidays have been a bit lonely this year do to my wife and I being seperated, but funny you mention crabs   because I have been doing alot of crabbing lately on the north coast !  How have you been my friend ? and how are the Hollidays treating you so far


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2009)

CMD said y'll were to get to gether and you were bring crabs. Hope everything works out for you and the family just got to got with the flow. Good hope,thought and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*hello ladies and gents 

its the school nativity play in an hr ,,my girl is a camelohh the joys of being excited about getting dressed up in brown i wanna be 6 again 

*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 15, 2009)

Way cool Uk, I hope she has fun.  I want to be six agian sometimes too.  Especially this time of year.  It is the years between ten and fifty I could do without repeating.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*thanks tc ,,,now heres the cutest camel ive ever come across *


----------



## tcbud (Dec 15, 2009)

I have GOT to say yes!  How fun.  Dang I want me a grandkid that lives close.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 15, 2009)

*I LOVE WOMEN!!!!!!!*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *thanks tc ,,,now heres the cutest camel ive ever come across *
> 
> View attachment 143460


 

that is so sweet I wish I had a daughter like you guys!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 16, 2009)

2 dog,

If it was possible to do it without being old, having grandkids beats having kids any day, at least in my opinion.  I'm not sure what the difference is but I enjoy my grandkids much more than I did my kids.  Maybe it is that I'm not responsible for them like I was my kids. I thinkk I probably worry more about the grandkids though.

Good smoking and merry Christmas and HappyNew Year!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah but don the catch is that you have to have kids to get the grand ones...lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

I dont know what makeup you ladies use but I was in sephora this week and bought the bare minerals matt foundation...best product ever! I have been using the powders for a few years I have the most sensitive fair skin ever and it loves this crap...just thought I would let everyone know...


----------



## tcbud (Dec 16, 2009)

Way cool, tho I dont wear makeup, seems that I see that commercial for Bare Minerals, and I say to myself......self, if you wore makeup, that is the one for you!
When I hung up the bartending, I hung up the makeup and never looked back.

As for grandkids,
plant a bunch of kids....like seeds,
you never know how many Males you are gonna get......or grandkids.

I have one kid, husband has one kid.  We have just had our first Grandkid, and of course she lives all the way across the Nation.  The daughter does not bode well for having kids and since she is about to start Grad School, I dont think even the thot of kids is happening there.

ah well.  Maybe I should get a puppy. lol.......kidding folks.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 16, 2009)

tcbud,

Grandkids have a way of surprising both mom & dad and grandparents.  Don't give up hope.

Also,find some friends who have grandkids or even better friends with young kids but no nearby grandkids and "adopt" Mom & Dad (then the grandkids  come a long naturally too) or even just the young ones. 

When I wa sin the service, we went to a new church and a couple of weeks later one of the older ladies walked up ot us and said "Your children need grandparents wheere thye live and we are going to be your." and presto, we had local parents and the kids had local grandparents and we wer only about 450 miles from home.  When Mom passed away and later Dad too, we were told at the funerals that we were expected to come to the family dinner along with the rest of the family even though we had not been staying close to the family.

That kind of stuck in our minds and our kids friends all wind up calling us Mom & Dad so when they have kids, we automatically become Grandma and Grandpa -- although most of them along with our younger natural grandkids call me "Papa Don" -- kind of makes me feel like some kind of banana republic despot.

Just a thought.

Good smoking


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

that is sweet don...I do have nieces and a nephew so I am an aunty...I just dont want to be that old lady who is all alone on her deathbed...as a woman I have some beautiful things I would love to leave a daughter but atleast I have nieces for sure so I know someone I love will get my stuff.. If I cant have kids I will adopt for sure..My grandma is everyones grahams..has more god children than she can even count...everyone loves her. so sweet. Plus I always tell my younger bro that his kids will be my kids since we are so close..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

*2dog the best thing about grandkids is 

you can give them back  

also allways wondered if that bare minerals work ,,my eldest daughter wears liqued ,,but she suffers with bad skin ,,maybe this would be better for her ,,maybe santa may put some in her stocking *


----------



## DonJones (Dec 17, 2009)

UKgirl420,

Obviously you haven't met my other half or my grandkids.  They are all the time just showing up at the house and then begging until they get to stay.

After a while I get fed up and just say NO every time some one wants to stay over, but that usually doesn't last very long.

I don't know if EJ says yes because she really wants them around or just to irritate me -- I know some times she sure seems relieved when they leave or I stick to NO.

It also seems to depend on how often and for how long they have been able to stay.  It seems like the ones who have always lived her in town ans usually saw us at least once every two weeks wear out their welcome quicker than the ones whose mother has pretty much kept them away from us for years.  One thing I am noticing is that especially with me and to a lesser extent EJ, the older ones who "entertain themselves" without Grandpa's computer or excessive TV are more welcome than the littler ones
that need constant attention.  Also, I get irritated real easy when you supposedly come over to research school work and I catch you on My Space, Facebook, game sites like Pogo and downloading stuff to my computer.

But, yes they make having been parents more worthwhile.  It is especially see the kids deal with the same things they gave us fits with.  There's a lot of truth to the saying " Raising your kids is pay back for the hassle you gave your parents."

Good smoking every one!  It's lights out time for now.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Dec 17, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> yeah but don the catch is that you have to have kids to get the grand ones...lol...


Hang in there girl. Do you believe that "thoughts are things?" When we had trouble we tried to think "when," not "if." Then we had five kidz. Bam! 

You don't know me from Adam, but know that I'm rootin' for you and Mr. Dog with all my might! I can hear your longing and it's hard not to be moved.

~Snax


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

snax our best friends just came up pregnant....they hadnt even been trying..Poor hubby is so happy for them but so jealous..I admit I am a bit jealous too...I cant help thinking that it should be me...why doesnt god give me a baby...so on and so forth..it makes me mad. feel out of control. bitter. I had a horrible dream...a horrible one where someone made fun of something with me not having a baby and I pushed his eye in with my thumb...jesus.. in my defense I have been watching lots of horror movies I am not a violent freak...I dont even spank my dogs..my body sucks dude. I am letting my husband down...sorry guys maybe I should delete this..I may..dang..then we watched the movie up which made me even more upset..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2009)

2dog quit having sex to "have a baby" and have sex for the fun, enjoyment and orgasms. Before you know it along will come a "bundle of joy" and their goes the fun time to raise the kids. A friend of mine and his wife were sure they would never have kids, so they adopted 1 and now have 6 of their own plus the little girl they adopted. 

While waiting work your alls way thru the "Karma Sutra" and enjoy all the positions:hubba:


----------



## painterdude (Dec 17, 2009)

2dog.....this is insane, sounds like the guys are telling you what you should already know....eggs must be fertilized by the psycho swimmers and the first one there gets the prize.....why am I telling you this?  I need to talk to my shrink.....oh yeah, I can't because he went insane


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

my eggs are in deep hiding painter...like better than the witness protection program...my ovaries are too comfy I guess...


----------



## tcbud (Dec 17, 2009)

Im with Ozzy, more fun now and then kids in future.....good advice.  Also, having more sex when young makes up for less sex when old....even makes up for less sex because kids make you so tired you dont want any.....maybe I should delete?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

tc that might be good right now hubby wears me out with all the bump bump... hehe run to the room and close the door before the dogs get on the bed...LMAO..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 18, 2009)

2dog...i don't know if it matters to you or not, but you were just added to my prayer list.  What makes me mad is when someone like you has a hard time haveing a kid, knowing full well that you are an intelligent loving person, but the lady next door has 7 kids, is on welfare, her and her kids are filthy, she is drunk 7 days a week, always trying to give me her food stamps for cash, so that she can get a bottle, leaves her kids alone with a 9yr old so she can go to the bar, has a different scum ball over there every other week...I could go on, but I'm sure you get the picture.  Sometimes I don't understand why things are the way they are, but what can we do...only our best, and love the sick ones to...I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks LF...people like are so frustrating...  I think the easier it is for people to have kids the less they appreciate them sometimes..


----------



## painterdude (Dec 18, 2009)

UKbabe......she is an adorable camel

CHRIS.....didn't know you guys were separated....how long have you been married?  Don't know what to say other than 'keep crabbing'


----------



## tcbud (Dec 18, 2009)

Somewhere I read, that people *should* have to take classes to have kids.....
Kids 101.....Government funded....lol.

I hope The Neighbor is on top of your prayer list Legalize.  I am always amazed at the power of prayer.  I thank the maker for it, sometimes I wonder if I would be alive without it.

Waving at you agian Painter....how the heck you doing?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> snax our best friends just came up pregnant......


 


just came  up

:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

thats usually how it happens 4U...hehe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

when you least expect it, you will here "you're going to be a moma or papa?"


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here but I just wanted to drop a line in. I'm a female grower, but non-smoker. I grow for my bf, he has a black thumb, I have the green thumb. ;0) I could use ANY advice!  I'm on my first grow right now, but once it's done I'm starting over with a new strand. Any suggestions on what to start over with would be GREAT!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 18, 2009)

hello Jabr.....
Nice you have a green thumb.  What are you looking for in a smoke?  Are you looking for a Indica narcotic effect? or the high that a good Sativa will bring?  Will you be indoor, or starting indoor and moving out? Or....are you an Outdoor Grower?  I am mostly and Outdoor Grower myself.  I try to stick with the Indica Varieties as I use them for Arthritis relief and Insomnia brought on by Arthritis.  I also try to stay with the Indicas because my growing season is so short....

If you would officially like to join the "FGG" you would go to your User CP, note the Group Memberships on the left and apply.  I check it every week or so for new members applying.  You may post here whether you join or not...

What do you have growing currently?

Hello Ozzy!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome.

And you are welcome to post about most anything you want on this thread,BUT you will have access to a larger group of growers if you try to post in the appropriate sections.  Also the section you post your question in kind of gets you to those members who are interested in that particular topic.  For instance in the GENERAL INDOOR GROWING section you will not get information on outdoor growing, unless hopefully it applies to both Indoor and Outdoor growing.

There are several threads under both Indoor and Outdoor growing as well as under the SEEDS section on which strains are good for what and also their relative difficulty in growing.  I strongly urge you to check those sections in addition to trying to get it here because there are a whole lot of very good sources who do NOT follow this thread for whatever reason.  I only heard about it because OZZYDIODUDE referred Mojavemama to me on a question about converting commercial high/low bay type HID lights over for use in indoor MJ growing.

Now this is one of the most enjoyable threads that I follow, but I still refer to the main section more for information on growing questions.

Once again WELCOME!

Good smoking.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm bummed that only 4 of my 5 auto seeds have germinated, and 4 of my five Aurora Indicas, as well. Only one of my two 'Tude Freebies germinated--the California Hashplant. The Moby D*ck is doing nothing. 

Anybody got some magic mojo for those two beans? I'm thinking I probably didn't make a great choice to get fem autos. Way pricey (with shipping, about $80 for 5 seeds) for 4 probable plants-to-be. 

I think I should have listened to HIE and gone for regular autos. Ah well, I'll get this grow of my first autos under my belt, then think about getting regular ones next time and pollenating them. 

Very happy now with how my remaining 7 plants in flower are doing. So many bud sites, and so fascinating to watch.

I'm a bit worried about hermies, and as the buds fill in, I hope I don't miss any that may crop up. 

Incredible weather here now, in the high 60's and sunshine. Plants are loving going outside in the sun right now. (except for one, which I'm keeping inside to use to compare and contrast with those going outside in the sunshine during the day).


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2009)

*heres some MAGIC GREEN MOJOMojave 


GOODEVENING LADIES
and gents :ciao:

*


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

MOJOMAMMA: the auto fems sound a little pricey, but ya live and learn. i too thought about fems on my white castle, wanted so much to have that assurance. but went with the regs.
nice weather here too, had doors and windows open. drops to mid 30s at nite. got 3 beans germin, hope they stay warm enuff ta sprout.  maybe just slow beans ya got, or stubborn. 
sendin the sprout fairy back at ya.   $$


----------



## tcbud (Dec 20, 2009)

Way cool on the germ rate Mojave...
and since math is not my strong suit....
four into eighty is what? twenty?  I have paid up to $50 for a clone that I really really wanted.  I think the place in Arcata that has such good clones charge up to $35 for clones, depends on what variety they are, $15 is cheapest.  I dont consider twenty to be excessive for garunteed female.  Tho, I do tend to agree with HIE, making seeds is cheaper than buying them.  You will be better prepared to make seeds next time around ....as you will have this and last grow under your belt.
*More Seedling MOJO for your uncooperative beans*!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome newest members....

DonJones and cRash.....something.

Just cause I am stoned and am having short term memory loss....

Welcome anyway.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

morning people...hope everyone is well and staying warm..what are we smoking today tc?


----------



## tcbud (Dec 21, 2009)

2Dog, just rolled up four Northernlites.  All the big buds are gone now...am in the mid size buds now...lol....still good tho.

You still smokin' that bag of hash pot? Sho looked tastey!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm real jealous, TC. I know those are some tasty NL buds you're puffing! 
I wish I could join you, but gotta stay straight to pick up hubby at the airport in an hour. 

No luck today on the 2 beans I so hoped would germinate. But, the other 11 are looking REALLY GOOD in their soil-perlite cups. I'm gonna pop some beans into my cookie, candy and monster cans and do some more micro grows this afternoon, too. I swear, I have learned SO MUCh from those little grows. They are great teachers.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 21, 2009)

Mojave, when your puffin on that Aurora Indica, I gonna be the Jealous One!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 21, 2009)

Nahhh, you won't, TC. I'll be jumpin' in my van and cruising up your way to share a bowl with you and your hubs!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 21, 2009)

Best make it in the next month sometime, his smokin' days are numbered.....lol....me tho, me smokem all year long.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

:ciao:


Who took the  Key  to  the  Mens  room?


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 21, 2009)

They Moved it to the third tree on the left of right out back n front, 4u


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> 2Dog, just rolled up four Northernlites. All the big buds are gone now...am in the mid size buds now...lol....still good tho.
> 
> You still smokin' that bag of hash pot? Sho looked tastey!


 
we still have her...beeen mostly smoking my pink panther and bubblegum...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> Who took the Key to the Mens room?
> ...


 
HAHA i did  you better come and find it 4u


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2009)

*2Dog*, how does that bubblegum taste? You get that as seed stock or clone?


----------



## painterdude (Dec 22, 2009)

4u2.....you don't need a key at my place.....just go outside and crap in the woods.....but you have to bury it


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *2Dog*, how does that bubblegum taste? You get that as seed stock or clone?


 
a clone tastes great but isnt as strong as some bud..I am not growing her again.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, Boy, Oh, Boy! Christmas came early for me. My parabolic reflector came in today! That's the present I wanted most. YIPPEEEE!  I can finish the MH light now, just in time for the little guys poking up though the soil.

And the little sprouts are just looking so happy. Tomorrow is our anniversary. uh, oh, forgot what number. I think 14. LIFE IS GOOD! :hubba:

BTW, have any of you ever dealt with Access Discounts? hxxp://www.accessdiscounts.com/info.html  I have found their prices the lowest on the web so far. The reflector I ordered was only $43.


----------



## gourmet (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy Anniversary MojaveMama.  

Thanks for the tip on Access Discounts.  I am checking it out now.  Unfortunately, any purchases will have to wait a few months until we catch up with our Christmas expenditures.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> a clone tastes great but isnt as strong as some bud..I am not growing her again.


 
Not good news..... I was considering the Bubblishous from Nirvana.  My husbands fave till he met the Afgoo....or was that NorthernLights...or was that Pot of Gold????  I dont KNOW!

Mojave................Happy Anniversary! 14.....13......15.... 16 they all run together after a while.  At least you remembered it!  And what a score on that light.....hood?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

well tc theres will be different..this one had too much sativa in it. Now I might try it again different brand and pheno..congrats mm it looks cool like the stuff they used/use in photo shoots..


----------



## DonJones (Dec 22, 2009)

mm,

Congratulations on the Anniversary!  Wait until it has been 39 years.

Everyone,

I just smoked some of the Odd MTF dried leaf and it is sooo smoooth and mild but I'm ripped to the point of being on the nod, all on two good blunt super charged tokes while everyone else sampled it too about an hour ago.  The rest of that plant is in the closet drying and curing right now.  Will let you know how it turns out.

Good smoking


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Not good news..... I was considering the Bubblishous from Nirvana. My husbands fave till he met the Afgoo....or was that NorthernLights...or was that Pot of Gold???? I dont KNOW!


 


I  believe  Hubby  Loves  what every  your  growing:lama:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

and her for growing it..:heart: :watchplant: :giggle: :fid: :bong: :yay:


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> hello Jabr.....
> Nice you have a green thumb. What are you looking for in a smoke? Are you looking for a Indica narcotic effect? or the high that a good Sativa will bring? Will you be indoor, or starting indoor and moving out? Or....are you an Outdoor Grower? I am mostly and Outdoor Grower myself. I try to stick with the Indica Varieties as I use them for Arthritis relief and Insomnia brought on by Arthritis. I also try to stay with the Indicas because my growing season is so short....
> 
> If you would officially like to join the "FGG" you would go to your User CP, note the Group Memberships on the left and apply. I check it every week or so for new members applying. You may post here whether you join or not...
> ...


 
Oh my goodness. HAHA After reading your post back to me, I think I may still be missing some things on the types are out there!!! :holysheep: 
I live in Alaska so it's going to be indoor growing year round, sept if I were to get a bigger place and be able to put up a large green house (hopes for the future!). Anyhow, So yeah, I  have no idea what kind of smoke he's into.... I just always figured it was all the same (like I said I am not a smoker, I used to be, but I have really bad anxiety and it seems to make it worse). He has really bad back pain, and insomnia, and a few other lil' things that he use's the MJ to cope with. 
I've been reading so much on growing and how to do it, that I feel like it's pouring out my ears and I've done forgotten what I read the day before. lol So I've taken a little break on it.
He got some seeds in some smoke he got months ago and we tried germing them and it worked. We asked our buddy if he knew what it was, and he said Afgan Kush. Were not pos tho. We'll see. I have some pictures up in the newbie thred. :0)  Course they've grown even more since then. Deff' not slowing down any. Thanks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

I  like  smokeing  marijuana:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 24, 2009)

Jabrw0ke said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness. HAHA After reading your post back to me, I think I may still be missing some things on the types are out there!!! :holysheep:
> I live in Alaska so it's going to be indoor growing year round, sept if I were to get a bigger place and be able to put up a large green house (hopes for the future!). Anyhow, So yeah, I have no idea what kind of smoke he's into.... I just always figured it was all the same (like I said I am not a smoker, I used to be, but I have really bad anxiety and it seems to make it worse). He has really bad back pain, and insomnia, and a few other lil' things that he use's the MJ to cope with.
> I've been reading so much on growing and how to do it, that I feel like it's pouring out my ears and I've done forgotten what I read the day before. lol So I've taken a little break on it.
> He got some seeds in some smoke he got months ago and we tried germing them and it worked. We asked our buddy if he knew what it was, and he said Afgan Kush. Were not pos tho. We'll see. I have some pictures up in the newbie thred. :0) Course they've grown even more since then. Deff' not slowing down any. Thanks!



Indoor it is then.....
Welcome to the FGG! 

:ciao: 4u, we know you like to smoke Marijauna.  I like em smoke too.:ciao:

2Dog, I guess Nirvana will have a dif Pheno of the Bubblishous.  Did I say that right?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

hello  Ladies...just  looking  for  my  lighter..thaught I  may  haveleft it in here...dont  seem  to  have...Ill  look  in  the  BHC..

Good Day:ciao::bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Ozzy :heart::heart::heart::heart: THe FGG


----------



## DonJones (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas FFG!
And Happy New Year​


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all our members, their families and friends.  And all our love to those of us who are spending today without some of our loved ones.

My hopes for a happier, healthier and prosperous New Year for all.  Also thanks to all who have made my visits here so pleasent and informative.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Holidaze Chickas!!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

I love this post, girls rock and some boys do too! Merry christmas senoritas!


----------



## Melissa (Dec 27, 2009)

*:ciao:
merryxmas ladies ,,hope santa brought all your secret wishes and desires *


----------



## tcbud (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Mel, havent seen you around these parts in a long time......and from what the word says under your name......not gonna see you for a while agian.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Dec 30, 2009)

hello all  boston new grower oh and female


----------



## tcbud (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome BBB, or Boston..... If you would like official membership in the FGG (not necesarry to post here) go to "group memberships" and apply.  You are more than welcome to post here, discuss anything within the rules of the site, or just hang out without or with membership.

Welcome to MP!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey You Beautiful Female Growers!!!!!!!! Ozzy :heart::heart::heart: you all :48:eace::heart:


----------



## fairydust (Dec 31, 2009)

*hello ladies 
what a nice thread you have goin on 
wouldnt mind being part of it ,just joined and finding my way around the site  hope fully ill be able to find my way back here real soon untill then 
have a great evening *


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Dec 31, 2009)

I like ozzys  soda bottle idea so i coppied it....hahahhaha


----------



## DonJones (Dec 31, 2009)

Boston Baked Beans,

Which soda bottle idea are you referring to?

Good Smoking or vaping, which ever trips your lights fantastic!

Even more important have a great new3 year that is better than this one!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 31, 2009)

At approximately 0900 today one of our adopted daughters gave birth to a healthy little girl, 7# 18.5" blond hair, blue eyes, named Nariah Terry Rinesmith.  *Praise GOD that both Mom and baby are healthy, normal and doing well!  Pictures are attached.*

Urgent prayer request -- CPS is rearing its ugly head again.  They have obtained a temporary custody order seizing the VERY ADOPTABLE INFANT; allegedly because the mother and father were involved in a domestic violence call  in August where no one was arrested.  Now isn't it odd that if the call puts the baby at risk after birth, they weren't concerned about harm coming to her while Mom was carrying her and CPS wasn't and still isn't concerned about the welfare of her 2 sisters, one of which is a special needs child who was in the father's custody and who now shares custody of the 2 sisters with Mom, but CPS could care less about them?

Obviously, they are just trying to grab another adoptable baby to run through the system to pad their case load and therefore justify their manning level and budget.

*PLEASE PRAY GOD TO INTERCEDE AND RETURN THIS LITTLE CHILD TO HER LOVING FAMILY IMMEDIATELY!*

Thank you  all for your prayers and concern.

Don & EJ Jones


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 1, 2010)

I didn't know women can grow weed....... just kidding. Ouch, stop beating me. LOL. Happy New Years!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Ouch, stop beating me. LOL.


 
Is Jo here?

:giggle:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 1, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Is Jo here?
> 
> :giggle:



:hubba: she is on tv now LMAO!!! You know me too well Mom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> :hubba: she is on tv now LMAO!!! You know me too well Mom.


 
Blue button-down shirt gss?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 1, 2010)

No this time its a brown button down shirt and she is rockin' it:baby:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> No this time its a brown button down shirt and she is rockin' it:baby:


 
You're crazy gss.  :rofl: 

Got any bratty kids?  Send in an application.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 1, 2010)

My son is very well behaved but I can think of a few kids I could borrow for a little while :aok:

Thanks for the idea Mom


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

You're very welcome.  Good luck. :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

don I will pray for the family such a beautiful baby!


----------



## DonJones (Jan 2, 2010)

2Dog,

Thank you.  Praying is about all they can do because she can't afford to hire a private attorney and the public defenders are paid by the case not the hours so all they want is to make the case go away regardless of what it right or wrong or what effect it has on the child, parents and extended family/  We are hoping that is is all ** that will go away, but I don't trust the hospitals or CPS as far as I can throw them here in WA state and the fricking "Juvenile court judges are even worse.  NONE of them, at least here locally have the nerve to challenge anything that CPS and the AG's office claims.  I have been branded as a violent dangerous individual that her case worker is afraid to even talk to on the phone -- but she has never spoken to me in any setting -- with a history of threatening DSHS workers -- which is a felony in this state, but there have never been any police reports made, much less any charges filed -- but if I'm in the courtroom they have armed deputies in the room "to maintain the peace".  Odd isn't it that there have never been any police reports made or charges filed if I'm so dangerous and violent?

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT.  HAVE AGREAT 2010 AND GREAT SMOKING!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

Hell Don at least you get to go in the court room unhandcuffed, I have to wear handcuffs. Guess I should not have fired and knocked out my lawyer at the same time in front of the judge.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 2, 2010)

the 2 liter grow,,  i am using six of them just learned how to post pics and also start my irst grow journ...  with pics     ....


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

Excellent Bean...

Good luck to you!


----------



## DonJones (Jan 2, 2010)

The big difference is there is no basis to any of the allegations that the judge admitted and decided were true without any basis other than the CPS worker said so.   *My other half supposedly appeared* at a Community Service Office in Spokane, WA covered in bruises *that she said* I put there and refused DV help, when the truth is on the date this supposedly happened we were both in the same truck driving as a team on the East Coast and they never could produce the so called statement of the CSO worker that supposedly saw EJ in that condition here in Spokane, WA.

But, yes I understand about letting our tempers get us in trouble.  When I was in the Air force I had a tendency to loose my cool with the lifers and let my mouth write checks that the rest of me couldn't cash.  Fortunately I did manage to keep my temper from getting physical rather than just verbal and I learned how to channel it verbally to rather than just lashing out blindly.

Ain't life a ***** though?

HAVE A GREAT 2010 and GREAT SMOKING!


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 2, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Bla-Bla-Bla



Don, write to Ann Landers, bro'... seriously. Yes, I know she is dead, but write anyway.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hell Don at least you get to go in the court room unhandcuffed, I have to wear handcuffs. Guess I should not have fired and knocked out my lawyer at the same time in front of the judge.


 
This is the First Post I have ever been neg rep. Is it because Of "Hell" or because I wrote the truth?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> This is the First Post I have ever been neg rep. Is it because Of "Hell" or because I wrote the truth?


 
Don't worry about it.    Like its gonna effect your 'repute' status anyways.  Haahaha, I bet I get neg rep'd for this one too.  Oh well they can suck donkey balls.  

Good evening ladies.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 3, 2010)

Ozzi,

How do I check to see if I got neg rep too?

Although its like SmokinMom says, I really don't care nor do I really care about motorman's post.  I must have really got under his skin for him to waste the time posting something like that instead of just ignoring it if he wasn't interested.  It must be terrible to not have anything better to do.  I didn't realize that I had that much power over people that I didn't even know existed!

Great smoking.  Thanks for the replies, both of you.


----------



## Hick (Jan 5, 2010)

I can tell you this much DJ, you have 12 negative comments and only 9 positive.. and the primary reason/source of the neg's are your condescending posts.(just as the one above) Not the quality of your information.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think that your posts have any power over anyone Don,as much as they are usually just plain annoying ,and full of arrogant drivel.  Long winded, and condescending.  I do ignore them usually, but like Hick, I'm thinking that maybe you need to be aware of it.  You certainly come across as insulting to real experienced growers, when you post your hot air like you have been doing this for yrs.  Have you even completed one grow yet?  But you like to come here spewing generalized insults to everyone on the site...we are all below you and too ignorant to understand you...whatever  I used to give you the benefit of the doubt...now I will just ignore.  So many have tried to be nice to you, at least polite; but I'm done with it because you show no curtousy to anyone here.  I will wait to hit the ignore button, because I'm sure your response will probably be entertaining...I can ignore you later 

To the rest of you sorry to interupt your conversation


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

And now back to Ozzy :heart::heart::heart::heart: the FGG

PS you to Multi 

Don I still hope the best works out for the childrens they are all that really matter


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 5, 2010)

Aren't there TOO many guys around this female grower's group dont you think?  But this is where all the action iz I guess...

:holysheep:​


----------



## tcbud (Jan 5, 2010)

*DOS*, how you doin'?

*tcbud *looks around.....

no action here....

Did you all hear *tcbud* got a new her Pickumup truck yesterday for her Birthday?  yep, much to my lack of sleep over the thot of owing anyone money...let alone a finance company.....we went and got ourselves into debt yesteday...
got a ...
wait for it
wait for it...
GMC Sierra HYBRID with all the fixins (includes Bose stereo, and mag wheels, leather yada yada....). , and I think, not sure yet..the name will be Wino, or Bows.  Since it was a Bday present.  Would match real well with that bpom entry I submitted this month. (insert smile, and thanks to all who voted for her)

I know I am blessed with good fortune, and thank the maker often for that.

I changed the subject here right?

What kinda truck you drive *DOS*?  I am retireing my 1993 Ford250 Diesel....tho I sure loved that Sally truck.

Anyone want a free f250 deisel? all you got to do is *buy* the 33 foot 5th wheel hooked to it. lol.

*Hello OHC....*how is that weather down south?

(also, thanks *Hick* for keeping us in line here, all these girls can get a bit excited sometimes)


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 5, 2010)

congrats on the pickem up truck -tcbud
I sent you a PM
I drive a cute lil red car :heart: 
I spotted her on ebay one night after to much coffee....
Hopped a plane the next day - the owner picked me up at the airport and drove me to the bank to sign the papers and I drove that girly home. 
On the way home - I passed through Austin just as the daily bat migration was occuring. 1.5 million bats fly out from under a bridge every evening at dusk in warm weather - it was an awesome - must see at least once event.

Highs in the teens the rest of the week..... brrrrr
Hick :heart:
LF: I'm hot for you :heart:
DOS (xox) :heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I am interested in joining your group. I am sorry I don't know how to do that. Such a newbi.
Thanks,
rosebud


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

tc congrats on the new truck it sounds awesome being a hybrid may I ask what kind of mileage it gets?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 5, 2010)

hiya TC and all...

my truck died in 2006...   it was a '94 4Runner...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's still in my driveway waiting for a new engine...  but I think I may finally sell the thing and get it out of here.  I ended up getting a car for gas economy but I do miss my truck.... Congrats on your new truck, TCbud! 

Peace!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

OHC....I LOVE Austin!  One of my favorite cities!  I did alot of partying there back when I was stationed at Ft. Hood....6th street is the best!

DOS I usually don't say anything in here, I usually just peeek in to see if I can catch any of the ladies in their underwear.  Every once in awhile I will speak, if there is something that I feel I MUST say....normally I leave it alone though, cause I already spread my oppinion too much all over this site...lol.  Hopefully I will be back to work soon, and will not be bugging everyone as much....

That truck sounds SWEET TC!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2010)

*:yay: on the truck ,,and have i missed your BIRTHDAY :shocked:
if i have a very sorry and belated best wishes :heart: 
eace:*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 5, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> OHC....I LOVE Austin! One of my favorite cities! I did alot of partying there back when I was stationed at Ft. Hood....6th street is the best!


Many a good girl went bad on 6th Street after 2AM:rofl:.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL...thanks for the def. glad to see that I used it in it's proper context.  

Yes, I met many many women back in those days. Something about a fresh cut high and tight, those women would fall for even the ugliest amongst us...lol. 10 or 15 of us GI's would head there on a friday night, and get a hotel right by I-35 (?) walking distance to the bars, and spend the weekend chasing girls.  I loved the live music, it was very heavy Stevie Ray Vaughn influenced...one of my favorite guitarists.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Many a good girl went bad on 6th Street after 2AM:rofl:.


 
shhhhhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hello ladies (and gents?), I haven't spent much time on MP for a couple of years.  But I am so happy to have found this Female Grower's Group!!  I love it.

A little about me...I am fairly new to growing, I, too, grow in a very rural area on the West Coast with an extremely warm summer climate.  My hubby and I are grandparents to our beautiful little 19 month granddaughter.  

My first grow was in 2007, same time SmokinMom grew her girls!!  I grew White Widow, started them indoors, then moved them into large pots  outside in the garden.  I used Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil in large pots.  With the assistance of Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom and Grow Big Fertilizers.  I found that the WW was fairly sensitive to nutrients but we got past that with the help of some awesome growers here on MP.

After that I was definitely 'hooked' on growing MJ!  Yeah, tomatoes and cukes are nice, but they do not even compare to the excitement of growing MJ!!  My next grow was an indoor grow of Speed Queen...I set up a wonderful little grow 'room' in a closet and had a great time 'building' it...getting the ventilation set up and the lighting (thanks PB!) sadly they all turned out to be males!  

Then I decided I needed some different strains...found I prefer something with more of an indica high.  And grew another outdoor grow, although no grow journal this time...not as much time since I started working full time.  Loved the strains I grew in this order:  Sadhu (Mandala Seeds), El Nino, NLxShiva, SkunkXHaze.  This was another outdoor grow, which I prefer, but growing inside is good too.  

I want to try some autoflowers next time I grow inside, but can't do that with my daughter and granddaughter living here...but I think I can do a good stealth outdoor grow this Spring/Summer on a deserted section of our property.  I'm looking for seeds now, and have loved the Thread on Aphrodesiac strains!!  Gonna try a couple of those!!  I can't find any White Satin in stock right bow, but found Kali Mist and Mandala's KaliChakra sounds promising! Anybody try them, or have suggestions?

I guess I'm getting a little 'long winded' here, so I'll stop and just say Thank you TC for starting this group!  I am delighted to be part of Female Growers Group! *


----------



## DonJones (Jan 6, 2010)

TC,

Congratulations on the new truck.  Sorry to hear about the old one giving out to the point you had to replace it.  I know how hard that can be sometimes.

2Dog,

Thank you for the compliments on the granddaughter.  I have some good news on that front.  The mother had a meeting with the CPS case team Tuesday AM and IF she can pass the home visit Wednesday AM, which there should be not problem doing, she will be able to bring the baby home on Wednesday afternoon.  She has to pass random UAs and keep away from the father until the restraining order runs out, as well as jumping through what ever hoops they put in front of her in order to keep baby home.  Then she can do what ever works so far as reuniting the family with him.  I'm not sure what is going on about the 2 older girls since he has legal custody of them 4 days a week and she has the 3 days a week, but at least the baby should be going home where she belongs Wednesday afternoon.  Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes to the mother, baby and family.

Great smoking.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 6, 2010)

*Rosebud*, if you would like to join.....

1. go to user CP up in left hand corner of this page.
2. see left side collum list? look bottom of collum, "Group Membership"
3. apply for membership.  I will look in every week or so to see if there are any new member's wanting to join.  All are welcome and can join.
4. as above, I will check this ever week or so.....so, please dont get freaked if I dont look right away there is no notice for me to say ...hey tc go check the memberships to the FGG....lol...

Discuss anything you like here within the rules of the site.

*Anyone else* having problems reading/loading the last page of this thread?  I keep getting "page can not be found" so....thot I would post from the next to the last page.....see what happens.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 6, 2010)

Everyone,

It is now official,  The baby is on the way home!  Thanks again for your prayers.

Great smoking!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

congrats don I am so relieved! what a precious gift! hold her hug her and love her for me! wish I was bringing home a baby! sounds like she will be the apple of her papa's eye...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad everything worked out for the best Don.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

don she is so cute! I love how 2/3 pic the family is just gazing at her precious face...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 7, 2010)

*Good Morning FGG!*

Rosebud, Rdrose....dang, two roses in one week, is feeling more and more like a party here!

Glad to have you both.

Rdrose, Good to see you come back..those strains sound great.  I too live in rural area with hot summers.  I too grow outdoor, pretty flowers, and good smoke.

UK, you didnt miss the bday....it is at the end of the month....wonder what I will get? a tank of gas I hope....lol.

Don, congrats on the lil one coming home!  Babies are such a joy. But, I am gonna say something here...and you may not care for it....
This is a Marijauna Growing Site, and having a full face shot picture of the mother and baby on here may not be the best idea.  I mean, Social workers are not known for condoning Marijauna.  Just a friendly......what the hell are you doing???? from tcbud and she is gonna shut up now bout this.  Shut up, tc, shut up tc quit typing tc, move on tc.  Tcbud would be real proud too if her daughter brought home a package of joy, but pics? tut.  Tcbud has problems doing as she is told..now shut up tcbud!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 7, 2010)

Those pictures need removing.

This is a MJ site.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Those pictures need removing.
> 
> This is a MJ site.
> 
> eace:



:yeahthat:  I have removed the post.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you Goddess.
and thank you
HIE.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> This is the First Post I have ever been neg rep. Is it because Of "Hell" or because I wrote the truth?


 
Hey ozzman, did you know as MVP you have the power to see who reps you, positive as well as negitive??....   

How are all the ladies and gents doing tonight?  Staying warm I hope.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

And rdrose!!!!  I always enjoy when you pop in.  Good to see ya.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 8, 2010)

I thank all of you who are concerned for the possible results of someone recognizing someone in the pictures.  However, as I have already told a few of you personally, that is the least of our worries. We are already well known as being legal medical users and growers in our community as well as for being out spoken advocates of legalization.  CPS knows our views very well and so long as there is no usage, paraphernalia or MJ in the immediate area of th ebaby, they are not concerned.  They were specifically asked about the baby being in our home to head off any inadvertent problems.

But I thank you for your concern.  As to HippyInEngland's comment about this is a MJ site, maybe your need to start censoring the content of everyone else's posts that don't directly relate to MJ, like the several threads about what people were getting for Christmas, what they were doing for different holidays and so on.

But that is not really my problem.  Keeping in the good graces of the mods are and I have already told THG that I appreciated her concern and didn't care if she removed them.  Just remember when you start imposing your idea of relevancy on me, there will be someone else out there waiting to impose their ideas on you.  It won't be me because I don't really care what you think or post so long as you aren't leading someone into getting hurt or killed.

Great smoking to all of you and I'm still proud of the granddaughter, and thankful for all of the good wishes and prayers that returned her to us.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

This is not Facebook DJ.

eace:


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 8, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> And rdrose!!!! I always enjoy when you pop in. Good to see ya.


 
*Thanks, Mom!! It's good to be 'back in the saddle' again...as they say... ...*

*I am enjoying every minute of it...Still smoking your 'girls' I see...Excellent!! Hope you are well and happy!!!  *


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> maybe your need to start censoring the content of everyone else's posts that don't directly relate to MJ, like the several threads about what people were getting for Christmas, what they were doing for different holidays and so on.


 
Wow - that's a bizarre mind twist when on at least two of those threads you reference, you came in belittling me personaly for daring to have fun while there were soldiers alone on Christmas. And when you didn't get the slap back you were fishing for - you moved onto another post and mentioned ME by NAME and the post BY NAME and how trivial my post was - once again comparing with Veterains alone on Christmas and comparing their service to Christs crucifiction. Holy crap I didn't imagine anyone could think so highly of themselves but no one said a word to you - just passed over your rant while you tried to censor our celebration to fit your mood and view. Never woulda brought it up if you weren't using the posts as an reference here. If you could just chill once in a while....

It has been noted and not disputed that you do contribute here on the forum. I just don't know why you have to be a jerk about it. 

Don't slap at Hippy for doing the same thing you did, It makes you look like a.....


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 8, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> As to HippyInEngland's comment about this is a MJ site, maybe your need to start censoring the content of everyone else's posts that don't directly relate to MJ, like the several threads about what people were getting for Christmas, what they were doing for different holidays and so on.
> 
> *But that is not really my problem.*  Keeping in the good graces of the mods are, and Just remember when you start imposing your idea of relevancy on me, there will be someone else out there waiting to impose their ideas on you.  It won't be me *because I don't really care what you think or post *
> 
> Great smoking to all of you and I'm still proud of the granddaughter, and thankful for all of the good wishes and prayers that returned her to us.



DON, YOU REALLY ARE A PIECE OF..... WORK


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 8, 2010)

ladies , i have to say the proplr on this forum are so far amazin  have  got so much help..  and the plants are all the greener for it thanks.  k


----------



## Hick (Jan 8, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I thank all of you who are concerned for the possible results of someone recognizing someone in the pictures.  However, as I have already told a few of you personally, that is the least of our worries. We are already well known as being legal medical users and growers in our community as well as for being out spoken advocates of legalization.  CPS knows our views very well and so long as there is no usage, paraphernalia or MJ in the immediate area of th ebaby, they are not concerned.  They were specifically asked about the baby being in our home to head off any inadvertent problems.
> 
> But I thank you for your concern.  As to HippyInEngland's comment about this is a MJ site, maybe your need to start censoring the content of everyone else's posts that don't directly relate to MJ, like the several threads about what people were getting for Christmas, what they were doing for different holidays and so on.
> 
> ...



DJ.... you have been the subject of concern for awhile now. It's time you were set straight.. in front of the entire group.
"YOU:" do not dictate to "us" the staff, on what to allow, dis-allow, edit, censor, or how to interpret the rules. "WE" have been entrusted with that chore, and WE will decide among ourselves without your advice...THANK YOU You will be better served, monitoring your own actions rather than others.
  NOW... I'm sure you have read the rules, but I will refresh your memory, since you seem to be having a problem.


> *5.* Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that                 here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to participate in it.......*2.* Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names                 toward another member, degrading comments, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable                 for use anywhere in the open forums


this includes use of berating or belittling insinuations or name calling. Berating and belittling comments directed at ANY of the membership. 


> *8.* Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information about                 yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police to use against you or the site. No                 real life photos of yourself or family and friends. Anyone in the world can come to our site and                 look at anything you post. Be safe. Be free. Stay free.


Does "that" need clarification?.. Do you suppose that dhs would approve of marijuanna being grown in close proximity to this granddaughter?.. That was, (in your choice of words) _stupid_ posting your grndchilds picture on here. Posting pictures of xmas gifts and posting facial shots of family, and especially children, is hardly comparable.


> *12*.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or                 *solicitations*, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in Marijuana Passion Forums.


  including prayer. IMO... that violates "two" rules.. religious discussion AND solicitation.. 


> *17*.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints or sports.


I am going to interpret this to include prayer and talk of the crucifixion, 'your' god, your religeous beliefes.   

You have a horrible propensity to immediately go on the attack toward anyone that disagrees with you. You berate, belittle, insult, in your long winded rambles. You've been warned about it previously, both in private and on the board. The warnings are over. 
You seem to fail to understand, though this is a public forum, it is MarP's house. You abide by his requests, or get out. Your coming in here blowing your hot air, condemning, and intimidating, is unacceptable and will no longer be tolerated. Abiding by the rules affords you the "priviledge" of being a part of our community.
Though you 'have' contributed some quality information, you have also instigated much unrest and violated the rules on multiple occasions. There have been multiple complaints....
 Consider yourself on NOTICE... 
a single infraction, a single berating post, a single condescending(see OHC signature) comment, and you will be relieved of your _priviledge_ to post here. 
This is not a 'knee jerk' reaction, nor a spur of the moment descision. You have been a subject of contraversy for weeks in the moderators forum. We all agree. You are crass, rude, intimidating, aggressive, and full of 'yourself'. A cyber 'bully', trying to throw his weight around. And as is most often the case with playground bullies, are likely a man with few friends and little real respect from peers. 
Fear and itimidation are NOT respect.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

Get back to it Ladies, I for one like reading your banter from a distance 

eace:


----------



## Tact (Jan 8, 2010)

Regular sausage party in here, where are the ladies?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> Regular sausage party in here, where are the ladies?


 
:spit:


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies

Just had an older friend come visit, with his new certificate in hand, looking for advise on growing.  I sat him down and told him this is what I know and this forum is where I learned a lot of it.  
Thank you all for your advise, friendship, concern and humor.  This last season was the best yet.   Cmon Spring!!!!! 

 And welcome to our two new Roses.  Enjoy your stay.  There's some awesome people here.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> Regular sausage party in here, where are the ladies?



Tact - that's the first time you ever made me laugh xox
You've been saving that one, haven't you?

Really cool that you COULD help a friend Colorado Lady - in my word it's stealth. shame.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

Hear Hear...OHC, and Hick!


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello Old Hippie Chick

What did you mean "shame"??????


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

Colorado Lady 1 said:
			
		

> Hello Old Hippie Chick
> 
> What did you mean "shame"??????


Just a shame that it has to be that way - all states are not equal on this issue,no such thing as legal here.


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

aint it the truth!!!!!!!!  Feel very lucky to live where we do.  Got in some trouble over my plants in the 60s and the sentence then was 5 to life.
WE'VE COME A LOOOOONG WAY BABY!!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 8, 2010)

i have been to a few great sausage partys!!!!  sorrry could not help it.


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 8, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> i have been to a few great sausage partys!!!! sorrry could not help it.


 
*Thank you for the welcome, ColoradoLady. *

*And Boston, don't ya just love a good sausage party?!?!? :hubba: *

*(hmmm...did I just say that??) LOLOL *


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 8, 2010)

* So...am I a member yet, TC???   

BTW, congrats on the BPOM!!!  Beautiful bud!!

So here are the strains I have picked out so far:

Flying Dragon - Feminized
Magic Bud - Regular
Super Lemon Haze - Feminized
Kali Mist - Regular
Kalichakra - Regular

I haven't pressed the "go to checkout" button yet, though.  Anyone try any of these?  *


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

Rdrose...sorry ladies for popping in here again, but every once in awhile I got to see if there is any action going on, anyway, I just wanted to comment that I have grown the Kali Mist, and it is incredible smoke, not the best yeilding, but GREAT for a good headstash!  Good up high, for going out shopping or to a movie.  Mine came from serious seeds, and was one of my favorites.  I grew mine outdoors a few yrs ago, so I wouldn't be much help for an indoor with her, she is sativa dominant so be prepared for that, but well worth the wait!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 9, 2010)

after i get a good way into  this grow, im going to spend some serious bread and go for good strong but tough strains,,,,  also  to join the fem  group  whats a sista got to do like a pic with my screenname in it or just my word.....  not  sure how to make it happen...   also my guy is being a total dink he thinks im on here talking to alsorts of people going to get him into trouble....  but i told him  you are all nice people and most people here can do this and have permission to from the state....  thanks  gals and if you got any ideas on good good good seed let me know ....


                      thanks kris


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

bbb I get the same crap...men lol...welcome to the fgg! most of us are nice hehe


----------



## tcbud (Jan 10, 2010)

> So...am I a member yet, TC???
> 
> BTW, congrats on the BPOM!!! Beautiful bud!!



Thank you *Rdrose* and yes....You are now officially a member!  Official *Welcome to the Female Growers Group!*

*Bean*, go to User CP, see the collum to the left, almost at the bottom of that collum, find "Group Memberships", hit that, and apply.  You do not need to join to post here.  I check membership applications every week or so or when reminded...as *Rdrose* reminded me above. (thank you *Rdrose*)


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 10, 2010)

open letter to OZZY.
 if its ok with you, kind, gentle giant. the family $$ would like to express their affection for the FGG. 
thanx.

ps hard to type with a kitten helpin


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 10, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Thank you *Rdrose* and yes....You are now officially a member! Official *Welcome to the Female Growers Group!*
> 
> *Bean*, go to User CP, see the collum to the left, almost at the bottom of that collum, find "Group Memberships", hit that, and apply. You do not need to join to post here. I check membership applications every week or so or when reminded...as *Rdrose* reminded me above. (thank you *Rdrose*)


 
*Thank you, tc...!!  Now I can add it to my signature! Didn't want to do that until it was 'official'...*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank You $$


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 10, 2010)

uhhh, was that an ok, to let the FGG know that we  :heart:  them? or......

... a thanks for the heads up, so yu can tie our shoelaces together?  :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 10, 2010)

For me to know and you to figure out


----------



## SativaDiva (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here.  Hemp Goddess suggested I check out the 'Female Growers' forum, so here I am...

My growing experience is all OUTdoor.  For many years I sowed seed out in the woods here in the Pacific Northwest.  But about 5-6 years ago, when I became licensed card holder for our state Medical Marijuana program, I started planting from seed into my vegetable garden.  What FUN to watch and tend the garden...  But what work to keep them safe and free from mold and rain rot.

Our wet, temperate weather and shorter growing season coupled with just accepting the responsibility to grow for 2 other card holders has finally convinced me to start up an indoor growing area.  So I'm soaking up info and looking at other people's setups.

Glad to be here and hope to get more aquainted with ya'all.


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome SativaDiva
     Make a cup...roll one, or whatever....and enjoy your stay.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

Ozzy :heart::heart::heart::heart: each and every FGG


----------



## tcbud (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the FGG thread* Diva*.  Glad to have you!  I also grow outdoor, in a cage with tarps on it come the rain and frost of fall.  This time of year, I am taking a break from growing, and enjoying the buds of my labor..lol.  I grow the shortest season plants I can find, as I have a two month flower time, then come the frost's and rain.

You gonna love this site.

*Ozzy*...FGG Likes you really really well too....that MVP looks mighty fine on you there.

*Colorado*, every day, now, the new '10 season gets a day closer.  I really do have to order some seeds soon.  Got my cuppa, and am heading back to the boards here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi ladies, just checking in.  Happy Friday.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 15, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, just checking in.  Happy Friday.


Happy Smokin' Friday to you to!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

afternnon ladies hope all of you are well and your plants are thriving...I am feeding mine later as today is nute day


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome back *2Dog*!  Sliding in here and not even saying how the cruise went?  Come on..tell us how romantic it was, as the warm sun slid behind the horizon.  Cold and rainy here today.....some talk of warm weather sounds great right bout now.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

the cruise was awesome, very romantic..very inspiring to see all the beauty, very stimulating getting to explore...met some wonderful people and had a great time. pics in the bhc if anyone is interested in them. mexico was fun as usual. A totally different vibe there...dont know how to explain. like go to a cool college campus then go to a stuffy one..that is what mexico vs america feels like..to me. lol


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

Is the USA the cool college? or is Mexico?
Nice pics in the bhc....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

mexico is the cool one lol...

nothing like buyign a tecate for a 1 having the guy press it into salt and put the lime on the lid..I dont even like beer but the taste was awesome..walking around shopping drinking...wearing flip flops and caps even in the nicer areas, cubans available. just my type if lifestyle.  

I even bought some tacos from a street vendor my poor hubby thought I would die..no issues whatsoever...this lady had a beautiful spread of choices to fill the taces atleast 10 dif ingredients...cobblesone paths...white sand warm water...most of the ocean in cali is way too cold..in mexico I can go from the water put on a coverup or not if your body is perfecto and go shopping..with a beer. heaven...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds lovely. Welcome home. Looking forward to those new pics of Violet.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 18, 2010)

Ahhh You're killing me 2Dog it is cold and snowy here with only the yellow dog to keep my feet warm. I can't wait for spring/summer! 
Can I join the club too?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes* Northern*, you may, you may join as a real full fledged member by going to the UserCP, note there to the left, at the bottom of the list, in MISC.  See Group Memberships, hit that, and do as instructed.  I am the poor woman who will approve your "apply", if I dont get to it, shoot me a PM or mention it here, I try, but, you know...stoned...winter...not growing....hum...excuses? yes...excuses.

What are you planning for this summer?  I grow outdoor too.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

heres the hats I bought tc! a salsa bowl, some glass stars to hang in the car..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

got toasted and played the ukalayle the last night...I know I spelled that wrong lol..


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

*Welcome to the Newest Members of the FGG.....*

*Rosebud and NorthernHoney!*

*Lets PARTY!*
*:yay::banana:  :yay: :banana: *
:bong2: :48: :bong2: 
:lama:​
Looking good on the Chapo's, 2Dog....I KNOW I spelled that wrong, I should stick to englais eh?


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2010)

como esta' frijole' cabrito?.......


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

beans?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

hick did you call me a goat?? LMAO!!!  uhhh I dont get it.. 
I think he meant kid...

where are the beans goat?   

where are the beans kid...

I didnt buy any jumping beans unfortunately...I regret it now.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought some of those when I was a kid, my bro got the more active pack of beans....I was really bummmed until mother said it was *bugs* inside jumping around, then he tormented me with them all the way back Home, over 600 miles.  Kept telling me they were gonna hatch and get inside me somehow....mean boy.  I got my boogers out of my nose and.....you get the pic.  Back seat with the bro, good times.....till dad reached around the seat and smacked us good as he could.....and we were quiet for fifty miles.


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2010)

a feigned attempt at humor 2dogs
"How you _bean, kid"_...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

how... oh man Im stoned ..  this poor kid is almost 30 and chef is calling 40 old and I am confused because I still feel about 19...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

40 is the new thirty I thot?

I got that stoned thing too.. tcbud cant believe she wrote her last post here...maybe the booger thing is too much.....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

naw its ok...but I would have scratched him myself...used to tell my brothers "this cat has claws"


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

Ozzy :confused2: I'm 40, brain thinks it's 20, and the body feel like it's 80. what kinda math is that?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

thats some crappy math ozz...  gotta work on the last one. does rascal have his paws up toasting them?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

Just had to get him off my chest so I could get out of bed. His favorite place to sleep. not in just my bed but on me while I'm in my bed. Time for a wake n bake.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah I need a bowl then a sandwhich...good times.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm 40 and it sucks.  In a few months grey hair have sprouted, and my eyes have literally gone to pot.  Seriously- like bam!!!  My son told me I was wrinkly and my teeth were yellow a few weeks ago.

I'm getting old.  

So yea I whine.  But damn....it sucks.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

u just need some teeth whitening strips! bam u look ten years younger. I buy the generic ones that stick to the teeth from target.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> u just need some teeth whitening strips! bam u look ten years younger. I buy the generic ones that stick to the teeth from target.


 
I use those too.  I don't think they're really that yellow.  5 yr old kids are just brutally honest.  :giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

kids just are masters at pushing moms buttons


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I didnt buy any jumping beans unfortunately...I regret it now.


Ah I forgot about those jumping beans - I was in the hospital once when I was little and dad promised me a pet.... shows up next day with a small clear box of mexican jumping beans....  I named them all. I was very very bored.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

What happens to the bugs inside the beans? Do they ever hatch?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

Two hatched in my bedroom weeks later and I put them outside the next day. You have to soak the beans once in a while in water or they will die.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

ahhh I always wondered about that. You know what I want to try to grow is a venus fly trap. I saw a show the other day about them and there are sensors in them and the fly has to hit 2 of the hairs within 20 seconds or they won't close. I saw some at the nursery at Christmas time but didn't get one. I may get one the next time I see one and see what happens.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi. I would like to subscribe to this forum, but I don't see an option to do it. Is it closed to new members or do I not have the option because I'm a newbie here? Nice forum either way.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome gone please go to the use cp on top left once there click group memberships bottom left and apply tc will approve you~


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi. I would like to subscribe to this forum, but I don't see an option to do it. Is it closed to new members or do I not have the option because I'm a newbie here? Nice forum either way.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL.  
That sounded repetitive. Is it closed to new subscribers or am I just to new with MP to join groups? Thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> welcome gone please go to the use cp on top left once there click group memberships bottom left and apply tc will approve you~


 
No probs..like 2dog says, click on your user cp (control panel).  You should see settings & options, private messages, etc.  Its under misc.  Click group memberships.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> LOL.
> That sounded repetitive. Is it closed to new subscribers or am I just to new with MP to join groups? Thanks.


Here is what the screen looks like....


----------



## tcbud (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello Gone2, I just sent you a PM, will be looking to see if you want to join soon.
Welcome to MP! and the FGG!

hello Mr. Von Budmiester...hows things?


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> hello Mr. Von Budmiester...hows things?



Things are good....on vacay this week...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

cleaning time...bathrooms almost done, laundry in progress and mopping lays ahead...kitchen is clean dishwasher is running...taking a smoke break listening to fergie..


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> .taking a smoke break listening to fergie..



My wife was a huge Fergie fan...now it's all about Lady Gaga for her....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

I like lady....I have her ringtones and when it goes off strangers start singing to me lmao...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

beyonce is my fav newer lady artist.  Ive seen her twice also seen alicia keys she is awesome live...
snoop is my fav live male..seen him twice too...OMG...WHAT A SHOW.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

I will listen to Gaga when my wife has her on and she is on my Zune if I feel like listening to her but my tastes are more like Clutch, Static X, The Black Keys, Metallica....I like old school rap like Public Enemy, KRS1, Gangstar, Wu Tang...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 19, 2010)

Whoo hoo 
thanks for all the help with joining. I don't know my way around the site yet, but I've been reading this thread in my spare minutes here and there over the last couple of days. What a nice group. 
(I like lady gaga too).


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Dear Friends, 

I just posted to the sick plants thread, and wanted to ask here if some of you would mind hopping over and reading it. I don't know how many of you read the sick plant section, and I've always counted on the FGG as where I post my problems and seek advice. But if you have time to offer me any advice, I'd be deeply grateful. I'm very confused and very concerned, and desperate for help. Here's the direct link: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=615497#post615497

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey MM just checked it out and posted my answer. Good luck with the rest of your plants.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 20, 2010)

*Welcome to the Newest Member of the FGG, Gone2pot!*

*Time to have Party! *

:guitar: :banana: :guitar: :banana: :guitar: 
:welcome: 
:bong2: :48: :bong2: 


Will be looking in on that thread Mohave....​


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 20, 2010)

tcbud, Thanks for the amazingwelcome!


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Glad to see you found a home away from home G2p...just be prepared for your significant other to be a lil jealous of us at first.....    My wife has been great about the whole hobby/MP thing...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

my hubby thought I wanted to have an affair with stoneybud because of pm's...LMAO...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Hamster Lewis. My significant other (others) are a one and four year old! I have spent a lot of time reading here on MP and the FGG. A few posts. The kids just keep trying to swipe my phone, which is what I use most of the time, to go online. I'm a widow but your right my Husband would be soooo jealous and upset about the time I spend on the cell/computer. It's great that your wife is cool about it. :heart: :dancing:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL 2Dog!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

Ozzy:heart::heart::heart: the beautiful ladies of the FGG


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Thanks Hamster Lewis. My significant other (others) are a one and four year old! I have spent a lot of time reading here on MP and the FGG. A few posts. The kids just keep trying to swipe my phone, which is what I use most of the time, to go online. I'm a widow but your right my Husband would be soooo jealous and upset about the time I spend on the cell/computer. It's great that your wife is cool about it. :heart: :dancing:



I am sorry to hear that G2p...I hope I did not open any old wounds...I shld think before I type...Glad you found MP...lots of great peeps here...


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my hubby thought I wanted to have an affair with stoneybud because of pm's...LMAO...



That's funny 2Dog....my wife can not really worry about my PM's...unless I am having affairs with everyone interested in autos.....:holysheep:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 20, 2010)

No problem Hamster Lewis, He's gone but not forgotten. In fact, He is one of my favorite subjects,:heart:    We were very happy, there are no wounds.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> No problem Hamster Lewis, He's gone but not forgotten. In fact, He is one of my favorite subjects,:heart:    We were very happy, there are no wounds.



I am glad to hear that....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> No problem Hamster Lewis, He's gone but not forgotten. In fact, He is one of my favorite subjects,:heart: We were very happy, there are no wounds.


 
that is awesome good for you and your children!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 21, 2010)

:welcome:      Welcome.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL, I am in FGG so much now, I was welcoming someone in introduce yourself... And I sent it here.  :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

very cool!!!  the female group is growing!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 21, 2010)

HL, am I seeing things? You weren't a disguised growbox yesterday...right?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

*Gone2*, one and four.....You got to be a busy lady!  How the green babies doing?  I forgot to subscribe to the thread you got goin' on them.   OOOPS, I will have to keep my eyes open for it.  You know you can put a link to it in your Signiture here?

See below my words here.....that is the Signiture, you can go there (edit signiture) with Quick links and put your link ( address of your grow journal) in your sig along with what ever else you like.  It is a fast way to find peoples work/grows.  Alas I am not growing now....so no link in my sig..... 

Maybe I should put the link to the BUD PIC of the YEAR in my sig?   Yes folks, I must thank you all too for this honor.......bow bow bow.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

You earned it TC...it's beautiful bud, and an excellent photo.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 21, 2010)

Agreed. Beautiful Bud TC. 
Wondering out loud if you can post an image of your winning bud pic in the signature line????

Welcome Gone2Pot - cute name


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 21, 2010)

Tcb, green babies are officially seedlings now. Plant #1 doing much better in a waterfarm, and my first attempt to take a clone from her is probably a failure. I only took one cutting, just in case. I will continue with one at s time until I get it right. I just bought a few things to try to build a hydro or aero type diy cloner. We shall see... I'm still buying supplies for my project.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks OldHippieChick! I like your name too!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2010)

HI Ladies and guys?
Thank you for the welcome. 
I am in spider mite hell.:   Not really, I was just so depressed when I saw them again this grow. I grew in the winter so they wouldn't be a problem. .oh well, I read this site and one other for three hours yesterday, went and bought some mite predators and cleaned out the bathtub they live in and have a better outlook today. So thanks for all your help even if you didn't know you were giving it to me. 
My babies clones were planted on Christmas day, merry Christmas to me. They are beautiful and doing well till the dreaded mite.
I am glad I can be a part of your group.
Thank you again,
Rosebud


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Rosebud, what Predators did you decide on?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2010)

I bought 1000 Triple Threat spider mite predators. There are " a unique mix of three species of spider mite predators, Pp, Nc. & MI."   I have no idea if they will work or not. Most people say they don't.  I also got some nematodes for the soil as I had a soil mix that had gnats in it. I didn't know for sure what kind to gnats but I didn't like them being in there.
I will keep you posted,(pun intended)
I love your name gone 2 pot. I guess we all have officially gone to pot. Nice to meet you.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

I've never used the predators but from what I have read, they work well if introduced to the grow before a problem arises, but once your grow has already been compromised they do little to help...but like I said this is only from reading...not first hand knowledge.  Good Luck


----------



## tcbud (Jan 22, 2010)

*venting bout men here now....*

What the heck is wrong with man?  Is there something bout sleep that can put them/him in a bad mood?  There is NO peace at this ranch today.  IF I could I would use every swear word in my vocabulary.  FREAKIN SEEDS.....who the heck wanted seeds to start with? NOT ME...I been happy happy with my clones.............................FREAKIN MAN MAN MAN, Word man is a swear word today.

I like spider mites more than I like my husband today!  If I was gonna make excuses for my temper, I would say it is cabin fever......It has only been five days with no sun now.  I wont make excuses for ANY man tho.....so.... I am gonna call Man a Man.

Any other females here finding MAN a swear word today?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope you have no first hand knowledge because you haven't had spider mites.
The predators are the tiniest things you ever didn't see.
I need to find a more body compromising way to look at the mites with out hurting myself. I know we aren't supposed to take leaves off, but that is really the only way I can see them. The clear balls that I see I suppose are eggs. They are hard to find.
Here's hoping they work.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2010)

TC BUD, I laugh because I feel your pain.
If you like spider mites better then the m-n you better get outa there before you find a predator for him. OH, maybe that is you. Go ahead, do what ever you need to do for yourself except hurt the guy, unless you think you can really get away with it. 
Good luck, Breathe DEEP, with fire.
rb


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 22, 2010)

No man swear words here today.  Mine is pretty mellow.  But it does sound like time for a nice walk in the pines for you.  Always cures me.  Just wait until he retires...  Hee  Hee.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice to meet you too Rosebud. I think your gnats are fungus gnats. Some of the preditors will eat them too, but it will be bad news if you have the gnats because you have fungus. Was it old soil? Thanks for the  about my name. 
TCB, spill... What happened...?


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I had fungus gnats also, in my neely sprouted pots still under a lid.  Too moist, let them dry out some and as soon as the sun hit them the gnats disappeared, thankfully, the little buggers were driving me to distraction flitting around my plants and face.
Good luck to you.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 22, 2010)

> TCB, spill... What happened...?



HE said he wanted to grow from seed next season.  So, I spent yesterday diligently looking for seeds, and finding lots of info (big thanks to those who posted in my seed thread yesterday).  He wants to NOT buy from a seed bank in the Europe area.  So, he is convinced there must be a seed sompany in the US...I try to splain that US and SEED companies do not go hand in hand.  He says lets buy from despensary....okay we did last year (happy and not happy with results there).....but dang, I dont want Joe Smoes basement grown seeds.....I want to pay for seeds from a reputable seed company.....the tempers fly.  Now he is washing hands of SEEDS/GROWING/anything to do with MJ cept consuming.  Talk bout cutting nose off to spite face.  It was HIM that wanted seeds to start with, it was HIM that wanted FEM seeds (I like mystry in life), so.....now, I am back to growing clones...unless we can buy some seeds at a REPUTABLE US seed company....LOL on that.  I personally love the clones we get from the clone guy..only down side is size.  I can only smoke so much.... So cept for the size issue, I like the clones fine.  I am thinking of only growing the Northern Lights next year....clone guys northern lights was/is the bomb!  I got a better than a pound off of four small plants.

Colorado... he retires every fall just to return to work bout the time I want to kill him.  Walk in woods..maybe a drive in new truck..lol.  He says Lets go down to Harborside tomorrow to buy seeds.....if they have them.  Okay, lets dedicate an entire summer to someones blow by seeds.  NOT gonna happen.  But drive sounds good, I can practice the "not talking to you now" for five hours. LOL.  And I could check out Harborside....I love going to despensarys.

Nuff venting...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 22, 2010)

Nats will lesson if you start watering from the bottom of container instead of top of soil.  Let the top couple inches dry out for awhile.

Hang fly catcher too. One of those strip things, catches adults so less egg making.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2010)

Ohhhhhh... Sounds like a contest to me. He grows his seed choice and you grow yours! It will feel so good to smile and know he's waiting for you to say "told ya". Then he'll brag about how smart you are to his friends.  Men really are easy. Kiss and make up, then order the seeds you want. 
Just my opinion


----------



## tcbud (Jan 22, 2010)

He cant grow, or even smoke most of the year due to work.

We had a contest tho, not last year but the year before.  His plants were bigger than mine, but then, it was me that tended them.  His plants were bigger, but, he liked the smoke from my GDP better than "his" plants.  His plants went out in March!  Mine went out in May, his musta had more time to get root systems going, and he did baby them covering them every night, but, they woulda froze if he hadnt.  One of His plants won bpom Dec 08..my photo tho.
No contests for me.  I grow the best smoke here, he grows the biggest.  That is the consession, the mid ground.  IT is the Quality of smoke to me, not the size of the plant.  Well, maybe a little bit the size.

I just called Harborside.... I say, (after identifing myself) can you tell me if you have seeds? I live 250 miles away, and want to know before I drive down.  She says she cant tell me on the phone, but when I get there, they will take care of me....I say....If I come down, I will get what I need? she says yes.  This is gonna be fun.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh, Jeez, TC! What a day you're having....no wonder you weren't up for chatting.<G>

I hope you can get those seeds you're hoping to find at the dispensary. And that the snows hold off enough for you to get through the pass. 

My last Frosting has a couple of seeds. Not many, but they are there. I spent an hour picking through it looking for a tiny nanner, but no luck. I'm not real confident about having seen everything, so I'm thinking this one will go outside with the others slated to turn into tincture. 

Does anyone know if tincture will be worth making if the trichs are not at least cloudy? Trichs on the 3 Frostings are probably about 1/3 cloudy. Rest are still clear. 

How do you all cope with RAIN???? We have had rain for a week. NO one knows how to drive in it, and my powerchair wheels are dragging in tons of mud. Add to that 5 dogs with muddy paws, and one sick houseguest and put a couple hermies into the mix and I'm not the happiest camper today. 

I'd love to dump on my husband but I can't find a dadburned thing to complain about today. He's been beyond wonderful. That makes up for the times I think I want to kill him in his sleep. <G>

Of course, I"m just kidding, but really, what's with some men and their inability to hit the toilet when taking a leak? I think mens faucets need to have a regulator on them like my garden hose sprayer. I can dial up a cone, a shower, a fan and a jet. If I could design a man properly, I'd give his faucet a JET only, no shower. I'm so sick of wiping the floor, the cabinets, the side of the bathtub, the magazine rack....

Men, what the heck is wrong with SITTING DOWN if you can't spritz into the darned toilet???

Okay, that's my rant for the day!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol Mm


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 22, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> HE said he wanted to grow from seed next season. So, I spent yesterday diligently looking for seeds, and finding lots of info (big thanks to those who posted in my seed thread yesterday). He wants to NOT buy from a seed bank in the Europe area. So, he is convinced there must be a seed sompany in the US...I try to splain that US and SEED companies do not go hand in hand. He says lets buy from despensary....okay we did last year (happy and not happy with results there).....but dang, I dont want Joe Smoes basement grown seeds.....I want to pay for seeds from a reputable seed company.....the tempers fly. Now he is washing hands of SEEDS/GROWING/anything to do with MJ cept consuming. Talk bout cutting nose off to spite face. It was HIM that wanted seeds to start with, it was HIM that wanted FEM seeds (I like mystry in life), so.....now, I am back to growing clones...unless we can buy some seeds at a REPUTABLE US seed company....LOL on that. I personally love the clones we get from the clone guy..only down side is size. I can only smoke so much.... So cept for the size issue, I like the clones fine. I am thinking of only growing the Northern Lights next year....clone guys northern lights was/is the bomb! I got a better than a pound off of four small plants.
> 
> Colorado... he retires every fall just to return to work bout the time I want to kill him. Walk in woods..maybe a drive in new truck..lol. He says Lets go down to Harborside tomorrow to buy seeds.....if they have them. Okay, lets dedicate an entire summer to someones blow by seeds. NOT gonna happen. But drive sounds good, I can practice the "not talking to you now" for five hours. LOL. And I could check out Harborside....I love going to despensarys.
> 
> Nuff venting...


 
I would just order the seeds I want...course I am stubborn..what about a canadian seed place? does it have to be american or just not europeon? do you do most of the growing work? if so..tell him whose in charge..I have to remind my hubby when he second guesses me..I also remind him to trust in me..lol...he gets nervous tho.. Man isnt a bad word today but the night is young lol...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

TC...I hope it is safe to say something...lol...I'm a man..  Would he be allright with ordering canadian seeds???  If so you may want to check out the Hemp Depot (hempdepot.ca/  put 3 w's in front of that)  They have a nice selection.  If he is determined to have seeds produced in the US, TGA (Subcool) is from the states and his seeds are carried at the hemp depot.  I would stay away from his Jacks Cleaner 2 though, as he has openly admitted to them turning herm.  But he does have some nice clone only strains that he has put into seed form through doing hybrid breedings.  There are several other good breeders selling through the depot.  I have done business with them several times, and always recieved my beans in a quick fasion.  Not as fast as Attitude I guess because you have to send an international postal money order, and can't use credit cards, so it takes a bit longer with the 2 way mail.  I usually recieve my seeds within 2 weeks of sending out my M.O. though if I use the rush mail.  It may be worth checking out just to keep the peace...lol.

Yes...I tend to get crabby when I've had not enough/too much sleep.  Being laid off does not help things.  I hope you figure out how to get along...I'm sure you will if you've been married to him for any length of time.  Good Luck to you.

Okay I'm out of here you may commence bashing....lol


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 22, 2010)

Legalize, don't say the word "HERMIE" in my presence---wash your mouth out with soap!!! ROFL......

TC, Take 2Dogs advice: just order the seeds you want from wherever you want. You earned them! Of course, your hubby may start peeing all over the bathroom to spite you....<G>


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2010)

> Of course, I"m just kidding, but really, what's with some men and their inability to hit the toilet when taking a leak? I think mens faucets need to have a regulator on them like my garden hose sprayer. I can dial up a cone, a shower, a fan and a jet. If I could design a man properly, I'd give his faucet a JET only, no shower. I'm so sick of wiping the floor, the cabinets, the side of the bathtub, the magazine rack....
> 
> Men, what the heck is wrong with SITTING DOWN if you can't spritz into the darned toilet???



 toilet for #2  I just piss off the porch. I dont have to worry what I hit or have to clean anything:aok:


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 22, 2010)

ROFL, Ozzy!  

Now you have me thinking, Maybe I should build him an outhouse?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2010)

got one of those to it for company


----------



## tcbud (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the concen all.  Husband and I are fine...he has nice sporting events today.  As long as the tv reciever continues to work okay, things should be cool round here.  Today will be like the day after a big storm, peaceful.

*Ozzy*, I have porch too that gets it's share of waterfalls from it, and the toilet area not a problem here.

*Legal*, Canadian seeds?  I sure wanted some European seeds....lol...I DIDNT WANT SEEDS, and since I am the one who is gonna grow them, I am gonna go with his idea and get some at Harborside....it is time to make a point.  I will grow some from a US despensary, I will grow some of what ever the heck is available.  I will make them beautiful, but.......I will still buy clones.  I just dont think Fem seeds are gonna be forthcomming from Harborside.  And as for being laid off, it happens every year, there is no stress to find a job or get more income.  This is normal, this "Winter Vacation".  Maybe his eyes were strained from watching to much tv? NOT...lol... He prolly (insert anything, such as lost it, got irritated, exploded like a dormant volcano) because I was talking to him bout it all day and interupting his shows...LOL.  No he is not watching soap operas, but he is watching some Cheers Marathon, that has gone on for days it seems.  Thank goodness the Election is not on, I would be tearing my hair out listening to him talk to the tv heads.

*2Dog*, I just might go ahead and order some seeds.  That Single Seed place has my attention, and I wont be talking bout ordering them with him at all.  Now that your husband has his recomendation, do you anticipate his challenging your grow expertise?  I rue the day mine gets his, I am gonna have to give up half the cage. lol.

*Mojave*, you could let those girls stay right where they are and let them finish up a bit more.  Leave your others inside till the ones outside get more cloudy...what you talking 2 weeks? 3weeks?  Just an idea.  Put them in the far courner of the yard and let them fend for themselves?

Peace Reigns after a good night sleep here.  I even got a compliment on the "good" coffee.  Will wonders never cease?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Thanks for the concen all. Husband and I are fine...he has nice sporting events today. As long as the tv reciever continues to work okay, things should be cool round here. Today will be like the day after a big storm, peaceful.
> 
> *Ozzy*, I have porch too that gets it's share of waterfalls from it, and the toilet area not a problem here.
> 
> ...


 
lol nope his card doesnt make me appreciate his opinion on growing only because 
1. I do 95% of the work and worry..he does help me with lifting big pots to replant and moving the plants around..
2. I have researched read books, magezines, online and of course this site plus talking with others in real life plus real growing experience..he hasnt so everything he says is almost speculation kwim?
3. He is always saying that growing is what I do..Its my responsibility..so I take the responsibility fine but I also want to steer my own boat if I am captain..does that make sense? 
4. I always welcome his opinion on things like what to grow..what he wants to smoke, he can help choose things that is his perk plus he always gets to smoke good bud....This is the same man that wanted to throw out my pk reveg that I spent months on that is gorgeous now... he had no faith when it had single blade leaves LMAO...

it isnt really bad for him honest...I lug water feed turn check everything..and he smokes his fill.... between working and going to school he really doesnt want the responsibility...and I think he is glad I have something to keep me entertained that helps us out.. he even just saved some homework to take a break so I could come see "my growing buddies" lol...usually a very good husband.  I think he is so proud that I grow he thought it was impresive when I was only growing food. he sees the value in what I am doing and that is nice...I almost feel like a new different person with this amazing power..to make something from a little seed and the love I give it.. I have always been an independent type and growing has made me even more so!  I am so thankful! god I am rambling..


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2010)

Ramble on. I enjoy reading 2 Dog.
So far the predators seem to be working. Don't worry I expect a huge comeback from the spider mites anytime and I won't be too depressed. I wonder how may tons of spider mites I have smoked in my life...and what about spider mite ****? joy. It is hard to grow organically. I did it last time, i can do it again.
I am wondering how long to veg now, so I will go read and see what I can find.
Peeing off the porch huh? Kinda glad I don't live across from you Ozzy.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

rosebud how big are your plants and how big do you want them to be? how quickly do you need a harvest?  one thing is it is harder to deal with mites on budding plants than on veg so I would make sure they are completely gone before throwing them into bloom...

the predators worked very well for me...I cleaned the plants as best as I could and let the little suckers get busy.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2010)

2Dog, my sativas are 2 feet and the indicas are only 21 inches. I want to get as much as I can because at this moment it isn't fun to grow. Ha. I am an organic gardner in my yard and I have lots of beneficials out there in the summer but I even had thrip last year on my pot plants, from the roses just outside the window of my grow room.
Last year I got four ounces and tincture. I would like as much as I can get of course and would like to be done in the summer.
I understand about not going into flower with mites. I wonder how long it will take to know if the predators worked. I read about the life cycle of the spider mite and if I can keep the heat down and the humidity up maybe only a couple more outbreaks?
I am so glad to know your worked. That is awesome. Really.
Thank you.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

I havent had more outbreaks yet....fingers crossed...but I am very careful...no shoes inside the room, hands washed, hair tied back (worry about fans pulling it in and ripping my scalp off) clean clothes..no visitors, no dogs or cats and I spray it down with alcohol water periodicly..everything that comes in from pots to plants are sterilized..I have not done clones again and stuck to seeds to avoid another contamination...also I dont let the water puddle in any pots or trays I only water enough to barely see any come through..if more comes through I clean the tray out bugs like water it seems..


----------



## tcbud (Jan 24, 2010)

U.S. Code of Commitment Complaint Protocol, section 2.1.11, which states:

"Married, affianced, and otherwise committed women (herein referred to as Women) shall refrain from public complaints about their partners and spouses as a matter of course, avoiding any appearance of unhappiness in open gathering places, in online Web forums, and in other public areas. Women shall voice their complaints via phone conversations with their mothers, sisters, or mothers-in-law, via email and/or instant messaging conversations with longtime girlfriends, or at small-group happy hours with female friends and acquaintances after at least two cocktails have been served. Women shall also express their complaints to their partners themselves by indirect means, such as sexual withholding, over-spending, television remote-control manipulation, temporary suspension of spousal bedroom access, or by prolonged pouting until such time as their partners issue apologies, whether the men are to blame for said problems or not."


Oh no.... I have committed major violations.  Tho in my defence, I have no mother or mother inlaw, no sister, and sisters of his thinks the sun cant set on this man, and GF wasnt home that day to let off steam with.  Things have settled down here.  I have found the Harborside will offer some good seeds from California Breeders such as Subcool and DJ Short to just name two that I recall off the top here.  I am also gonna have my back up clones from the clone guy in any case.

*2Dog*, someday I want to serious grow indoor, you sound like you got things figured out to a tee. I especially agree with you on the standing water indoor.  I start seeds indoor and that standing water is something I have also noticed draws bugs.

Good luck to you* Rosebud*, 2Dog is an experienced indoor grower and offers excellent advice.



*2Dog*, I have pretty much the same as your 1,2,3.  Mostly he leaves me alone in these matters.  Key word there is MOSTY.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

awww tc that is sweet of you.. rosebud I think I got very lucky with my mites..I was reading more on them this morning that I will type up for ya later....lots of ways to kill em.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 24, 2010)

ladies i just came home  my  boyfriend or better my x has thrown  everything in the trash  have been outside in bags for hours all  is lost  right i am so  ucking mad sorry i  just  am  beside my  self


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh dear BBB, that is terrible. Anyone that would do that isn't someone you want to share your life with is it? I know you are hurt and mad. You should be mad. What a jerky thing to do.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2010)

TC BUd, That was so funny. You can dump here on me anytime you want. I have been married forever and understand completely. 

2DOG, thank you for your advice. I think I will have to strip and shower before I go in and tend my plants. ha, probably wouldn't hurt.

I have a confession :doh: 

while cleaning my bedroom which is next to my bathroom which is next to my grow room I found a plant that lives inside in the winter and outside in the summer and it had gnats and WEBBING. I found no spider mites, they all went to the pot. (Who could blame them) Anyway, that plant is no longer in that part of the house. How dumb of me. I grow some rare plants that live in the bay window all winter. Not anymore. 

So, I will check everyday to see how the babies are doing.
My question to you great ladies and neat guys, they are about 2 feet tall now and I think I could start the flowering process. Should I wait a while and see how the mite problem goes before I start that? And if so how long would it take to know if they are gone?
Thanks so much,
rose


----------



## tcbud (Jan 24, 2010)

oh no BBB, I am so so sorry to hear that.  As Rose said, "isnt someone you would want to share life with".  Was a very "jerky" thing to do, yep, that was putting it nicely.

I feel for you and hope things start looking up soon for you.  Words arent really enough.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 24, 2010)

*Rose*, as 2Dog said, it is easier to controll or get under controll the nasty bugs before you turn to flowering.

And, I can and will attest, that smoking spider mites does not give you cancer.  Or I would have it.  The remedy is *not* thinking of their beady lil eyes looking at you thru the scope as you checked your trichs...lol.  Those buggers eyes have made me jump more than once!

shhh....my dirty secret, I had spider mites in/on some of my plants and cooler temps (near freezing) did NOT kill them before harvest.  If you actually see webbing, you got a really bad infestation.

Thanks for the shoulder *Rosebud*.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2010)

TC BUD, that is a beautiful picture, your picture of the month. Congratulaitons. Wow, wish we had taste and smoke a vision here on this site. It is a wonderful picture.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2010)

Shortly after I picked up my first and only clone, I noticed a thread or two of webbing in several locations. A few nearly invisible specks too. When one moved I knew I had spider mites. The hydro store I went to sold me Azatrol. EC insecticide. It is a botanical insecticide, repellant, anti-feedant, insect growth regulator. I soaked the plant by spraying completely (too big to dip). Then I did it again a week later. I haven't seen any evidence of mites in about a month but I check very often. I have since put plant in a waterfarm and it seems to be doing ok now. The Azatrol did help. I'm very bad about wearing outside clothes around my plants too. I'm sure Learning a lot, but so much still to learn.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> ladies i just came home my boyfriend or better my x has thrown everything in the trash have been outside in bags for hours all is lost right i am so ucking mad sorry i just am beside my self


 
take pictures and sue him!!!!!!  call the cops..get a restraining order let him know u mean business...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2010)

Boston, did you get yourself to a warm safe place?


----------



## Hick (Jan 25, 2010)

> U.S. Code of Commitment Complaint Protocol, section 2.1.11, which states:
> 
> "Married, affianced, and otherwise committed women (herein referred to as Women) shall refrain from public complaints about their partners and spouses as a matter of course, avoiding any appearance of unhappiness in open gathering places, in online Web forums, and in other public areas. Women shall voice their complaints via phone conversations with their mothers, sisters, or mothers-in-law, via email and/or instant messaging conversations with longtime girlfriends, or at small-group happy hours with female friends and acquaintances after at least two cocktails have been served. Women shall also express their complaints to their partners themselves by indirect means, such as sexual withholding, over-spending, television remote-control manipulation, temporary suspension of spousal bedroom access, or by prolonged pouting until such time as their partners issue apologies, whether the men are to blame for said problems or not."


.. :rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 25, 2010)

*Hick*, you gonna neg rep me for using the word MAN as a swear word?  Your the law round these parts..... or..... cite me for breaking the "US Code of Complaint"?  I almost deleted that swearing thread...but dang...didnt.  I hate it when I break the rules..... oh...site rules, I mean.



> take pictures and sue him!!!!!! call the cops..get a restraining order let him know u mean business...



I agree.  In most states you can NOT be put out of your residence with out due process.  Due Process means that he has to do it by the "book" not the way he put you out.  Judge Judy would thro the proverbial BOOK at him in your case, then rule in your favor.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 26, 2010)

im sorry hick..   and yes i pay  the bills he is gone he  was freakin about bein online talkin about this and how ive never done anything  wrong im going str8  to a elon  so  he is now yesterdays news we are  done ......  i serious  thought he was it and he got jelious over a website and a hobbie......  daddy  tought his little girl to depend on no one but me...  you  guys  rock  thanks  for letn me vent and also  i think  2 are save and six more germinatn now.....  i know spelling  my hans are sore and im stoned love ya


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Hick*, you gonna neg rep me for using the word MAN as a swear word?  Your the law round these parts..... or..... cite me for breaking the "US Code of Complaint"?  I almost deleted that swearing thread...but dang...didnt.  I hate it when I break the rules..... oh...site rules, I mean.
> .



......NOPE..NOPE..NOPE! ..I'm just thinking I _don't_ want on "your" list tc'...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 27, 2010)

:rofl: 
you ladies are crackin' me up. 
:heart: :48: :heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2010)

Just want y'all to know I am not having fun. Between cooking for one of my dogs who has a kidney issues and wiping each leaf with alcohol and water..to kill any left over spider mites. I hope  I don't mix up the two and give my plants tapioca and my dogs alcohol.

How are you ladies?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

very good here rosebud....are you using the high percentage alcohol the 91%?  thats what I used. good for you keeping up with the mites my friend who I give plants to has them and he just wont put the time in to kill them...and he keeps getting them..then he thought they were coming from me but my room is clean I dont know how he gets them..I think its his pre made dirt...been around forever full of who knows what...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2010)

I feel like I have to keep up on them, I don't want to smoke spider mites (again) I started the flowering lights yesterday. The sativa is 3 feet tall and the indica/sativa is only 22 inches. I haven't grown the G13's before. I am growing for another patient. I like the more up highs but she needs the heavy stuff. The sativa is train wreck and I loved last grow. They haven't been affected yet by the mites, which is interesting as they are all squished together. The g13s came looking kinda sick and i was told it was neem oil problem, so those clones may have come with the mites. They look great right now, just didn't know how much more they would grow during flowering. Do you have a guess?
Thanks.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

depends a true indica wont grow much more other plants can grow 2/3 bigger...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2010)

So 2 dog, does that mean that indica's don't produce as much as setivas?
I am sorry I am always asking questions.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

my indicas have produced more than my sativas...in a much smaller space they weigh a lot and are denser...


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

My freebie from Attitude (or was it Nirvana?I forget!) was a California Hash Plant. THis thing has stretch like I have never seen. It's in with all the others under the same lights, but it's like a fricken jack in the beanstalk plant. The space between the nodes is something like 2 inches! Anyone have any idea why this is happening? 

Px #1 is the CHP  and px #2 is the Aurora Indica, for contrast. 

Any thoughts to share?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2010)

I know nothing, but I think it looks  like a sativa I grow. Very different from the indiac. Isn't it interesting how different they are?


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Rosebud! Thanks for the input. Actually the California Hash Plant is said to be a pure Indica. The leaves are somewhat broad, but nothing like the Wizards, the Aurora Indicas or the Hawaiian. I'm just wondering if I perhaps got a seed that wasn't a CHP. No biggie, looks like it may be growing balls, and I'll know for sure tomorrow, but I'm just curious because it's so different from all the others, and from any I've ever grown. 

I'm suspicious that it isn't really a California Hash Plant. I was kind of hoping I could cross it with one of the Aurora Indicas, but now, I don't want to mess with that.

I have only grown ONE sativa, but even that one had very little space between nodes. It was taller, yes, and the leaves were thinner, but it didn't have lonnnnnng spaces between the nodes like this one does.Verrrry Curious! 

Hey, Rosebud, I haven't been around much this past month due to visitors and commitments, but wanted to say it's nice to meet you!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

my cheeses did that too mm...I figure some plants just need more intense light than others and stretch more? or it is just in its dna..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

Green Mojo for all the lovely ladies of the FGG Ozzy :heart::heart::heart: each and everyone of you

P-dude and multi too even hick as long as he not around


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Ozzy! We all need that, at least I do.

It is nice to meet you too, MM.  I am going to go measure the space tween nodes.

(just measured)  It is a good inch between mine, one is a little over an inch.
My two types have been under the same lights and there is a foot difference. Fascinating.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2010)

_*Mojavemama--*_Some strains just stretch more than others--sometimes there is just nothing you can do about it.  I wouldn't stress--both plants look great.  The broad leaves tell us that both are Indica.  

_*Rosebud*_--just be thankful that all you have to do is cook special meals for your little dog--I have to give one of mine twice daily insulin shots.  Keep working on those spider mites--your diligence  will pay off.  LOL--while I don't like the thought of smoking spider mites either, you would be horrified to know just how much really icky stuff we ingest and/or inhale in our lifetimes .


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2010)

I may never eat salad again. I know what you say is true. Those eggs on the bottom of the leaves that you can't see till you use a lupe and then you see these perfectly round translucent pearls. 

I am sorry your dog has diabetes. That must be hard. Does she/he hate it? I have the big poodles 80 pounds and one has had medicine all her life. It makes you even closer I think. She doesn't mind taking her medicine, but I bet the shots hurt. Your a good mom sounds like.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

*THG* I know all to well the pains of having you give a dog insulin shots twice a day. I had a Jack Russell Terrier that I had to give 10 units twice a day for 5 yrs. He wouldn't let me forget his shot either. After him I said I would not get another dog but along came Rascal and here I go again training a new dog.

*Rosebud* don't look at any food under a microscope or you might not eat again


----------



## FUM (Jan 29, 2010)

You Go Girls!!! That' my 2ct.worth. A smile is the happiest face where ever you may go. Green blessings to all you Female Growers. Peace out


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2010)

Ozzy, I am glad Rascal found you. I think it is a compliment to your Jack Russel that you can love another dog. Our hearts are bigger then we know I guess. I love my dogs. 

Fum, thanks for the green blessings. That might have to be my new favorite color.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

thg they have extra short needles now it is what I use ofr my insulin injections they only hurt if I hit a blood vessel. usually I dont really feel em sometimes they sting..good dog mom.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

hey ladies thought we could give reviews of our fav products for growing or girl stuff..

I bought the maybelline express finish 50 second nail polish and really like it def dried fast I also bought  also got a buy one get one of sally hansen quick dry base and top coat...I LOVE THEM!!  here is my nail it isnt perfect but I was stoned and did taxes right afterwards..


----------



## tcbud (Feb 1, 2010)

Favorite products....hum....thinking....thinking.....

BrewMaster Coffee Maker...love that you dont have the caraf that leaves tale tale drips to clean up.

SM, love the color of your nails, looks almost identical to my new truck.  Are they metal flake too?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> SM, love the color of your nails, looks almost identical to my new truck. Are they metal flake too?


 
Those were 2dogs.  No manicure yet, I'll post later.  LOL.  But I agree, love the color 2dog, whats it called?

Are we talking fav female things?  Mine has to be my Moon Cup.   

How are all my favorite MP ladies doing this Monday afternoon?  

I need to make a few appts for the kids, but it's lunchtime for all the Drs.  Time to smoke while I kill some time.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

see the nail polish doesnt say the color I am ticked about that... I even got my magnifier out to read the back..the front says #1 fast dry in three languages but not the color...the top of the lid says nothing nor the bottom and the back doesnt say it either..I feel like calling the company..otherwise I would give the product an a plus....the back does have the code WE 106 maybe thats the color? IDK...prob a logical reason like ran out of names for red polish..lol prob didnt want to pay a lic fee.. heres some pics...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

SM, I like your new identity, LOL. The other reminded me of a comedien, and it's been driving me nuts trying to think of his name. Maybe "the unknown comic" but I'm not sure. I definately know Roger Rabbits girl. Who knew that was you!! All this time with a bag over your head! :rofl:
My day is ok. It would be better if my [email protected] headache would go away. Grandson is sleeping, Granddaughter in school. At least it's quiet. 
I can't seem to grow my nails so no manicures for me. A product I do love is Crabtree and Evelynn's gardners friend hand lotion I love the light pine smell, it doesn't give me migraines like most fragrances, and the Shea butter in it is very healing. My hands are super dry. I use too much hand sanitizer. At Wallmart they have a foam version of germ-x advanced protection hand sanitizer that is alcohol free and doesn't burn. It's great and inexpensive.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 1, 2010)

psssst 2 dog...thats called red...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

oh lf you sweet simple man..there is a thousand dif reds...


----------



## tcbud (Feb 1, 2010)

> Those were 2dogs. No manicure yet, I'll post later. LOL. But I agree, love the color 2dog, whats it called?



SM, Could have been a case of "I was too stoned and read/saw it wrong", but in my case I dont have an excuse today, as I am not smoking anylonger.  Guess it is time to get out the bud and make budder?

2Dog, sooooo sorry, lovely nails, beautiful fingers too!

Gone2, I am pretty sure it was the "Unknown Comic".  But then, I have memory problems....jk.

On a side note, a one word comment...." MEN! ".  I am sure you all understand that code word.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

what about your vaporizer tc? course some edibles might be a nice change..sorry if your hubby is being a butt..I think my fingers look fat lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

got my master bath cleaned up top to bottom..so happy. went through all my makeup and cleaned all my containers...threw stuff out. tomrrow the other bathroom and the floors..got weed hanging and drying I hope it hurries up because I need to jar it by friday night..nieces are staying over this weekend..trying to decide what to take the girls to do...if they want to rent movies and get pizza or go to a movie bbq hot dogs..snacks..maybe I will do their nails..  gonna make a turkey this week..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

Ozzy saw TC's warning sign so I'm headed back out the door but I still:heart::heart::heart::heart: you all 

Extra:heart::heart: for TC looks like she needs it.

Green Mojo for all the FGG


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

its ok ozzy I dont think you are on any of the ladies lists...we all enjoy your company in the fgg~


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

all us men look alike thru anger glasses:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

I love good men.......and can appreciate them. some women are men hates prob mostly because of the quality of man they hang around..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

That's cause we can be sooooooooo bbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaadddddddd..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

ozzy...just how many women hate you? lol.......are you the bad boy where your from?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

I can go to any ex and have diner and a great time? Just some still want that ring and I am just not ready and don't think I ever will be the settling down type.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

it took me ten years to marry hubby..if it is the right person u will be ready someday..


----------



## tcbud (Feb 9, 2010)

Ten years, You got me beat *2dog*, took me seven years and him getting an excellent health insurance plan (yep had to consider that unfortunately)...... And even tho, I get a bit miffed at him at times..... I think he is one of the best/nicest Humans I know.  Wouldnt trade him in for ten ex's.  Not that I have ten ex's.  I am "friends" still with the ex, he likes the bud I grow....if you can understand that (shrugs).

*Ozzy*, I have just got a bit of a temper right now.  Not smoking and some small worries just kinda make me high strung, without the high.  I Know this FGG member admires the heck out of you.  I think you are one of the many great humans here.

Got the taxes done yesterday.....so that worry is gone.  The husband suprised the heck out of me and filed his W2 as "married and zero" without my knollege last year......just so we could have a big check this tax return.....boy oh boy did I leave that office with the BIGGEST SMILE I have had in a month or so.  I still cant get over the size of our return, usualy we have just the right amount withheld and dont get much of a return.  He is on my very very good side now...prolly stay there for a long long time.  tcbud is still smiling.....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi ladies and ozzy and LF,
TC, I think I must have missed why you aren't smoking right now. I am sorry. That was great about the tax return.
I knew my husband for three months when I married him. Boy was I lucky! That was 38 years ago and at the moment I am grumpy and really don't like him all that much. Ha. I would marry him again, 98% of the time.We are in the two% right now.  

2Dog, loved your nails, pretty color. You inspired me to get with it today wiwth your cleaning and all. Sounds like a fun weekend planned with the kids. Hope your stuff is dry too.

My plants are so spoiled. Since they live in a bathtub/shower,the got a lukewarm gentle rain this morning. They have been under flowering lights for almost two weeks and are starting to bud. Don't ya just love that? I have gnats everywhere from the FF soil. But I keep the soil on the dry side and spend a lot of time killing those little sh*ts. So, that is how I spend my day clapping my hands together killing gnats. ( i really should get a life) Anyway, have not seen another spider mite in a couple of weeks. So for right now the growing is lovely.

Keep growing ladies,
rosebud


----------



## NorthernHoney (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine has been in the dog house since the light leak fiasco of '10, I wouldn't have even got miffed except he argued and argued with me about it. I finally dragged him down the stairs after lights out and pointed at it, then he still said it wouldn't hurt anything. Grrr. I'm getting over it now since I just hacked a bud off the hermied plant and smoked it and it is pretty decent. Couple more weeks, some flushing and a good cure and I'll forget about him err I mean the seeds. Hugs and kisses everyone. I am on nights this week and we are suppose to have a huge snow storm tonight. Blech!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 9, 2010)

you all sound very lucky to have husbands you love :heart: . Life is good. 
xox
OHC


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 9, 2010)

I can hear your silent tear OHC.

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello SM and Colorado....
What can one say after what HIE posted?

Yes, we are very lucky OHC, very.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

oh OHC....silly girl the men are lucky to have us hahahaha hubby just gave me his cold driking out of all my drinks and insisting on sharing bowls...he is on my list.. and he used the last of the cold medicine


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

thought id stop in and say hello to all the female growers on the site


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2010)

*hello ladies and gents 

and a belated hello to rosebud  

Nice on the tax return TC  
and nice hands and nails 2dog  

hope you all are having a great day 

and heres a little bud ive finally got growing 









*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful pic's Uk girl. Love the color or the middle purple one.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 10, 2010)

Good Morning FGG,

Looking excellent *UK*, Hope all is fine over in your neck of the woods.  Did your snow melt?

*2Dog*, bummer on the cold...nothing like sharing to bring a couple together.  Hope you feel better real soon.

*NorthernH,* Sorry to hear bout those nasty male flowers....still smokes tho and glad to hear it is smokin' pretty good so far.

*Rosebud*, Im not smoking in case I have to have a surgery toward the end of the month, trying to keep the airways nice and expanded without smoke.

You all have a great day....we gonna try to get to the movie today....kinda put it off yesterday, gonna get an early start and head out in a couple hours.


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, very lucky TC.  Trying to get over anger this a.m., and most of last night.  Really try not to let people get to me, but pd sure did.  What a screwed up way to start the day.  Think I'll go smoke one and think of everything good in my life.

Have an awesome day everyone


----------



## tcbud (Feb 10, 2010)

Look, Rosebud, Gone2, and OHC all in the FGG at once.....
lets light up and Celebrate....
what for you ask?....
how bout Life Itself?
I am so happy to be alive today!
I think the sun might actually come out.....
take a toke or two for me ladies.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2010)

:ccc: OK if you insist tcbud, here's to you and all the other wonderful FGG's. I am down to shake from my last and only grow, but it is still good. 

Have I mentioned how pretty my bathing beauties look this morning. I know I need to take a picture but I am posting picture impaired, (ppi)I was so jealous when 2dog posts her great pictures so easily..loved the fingernails.

I hope the sun shines on all of us.
Thanks for the hit tcbud.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 10, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Look, Rosebud, Gone2, and OHC all in the FGG at once.....
> lets light up and Celebrate....
> what for you ask?....
> how bout Life Itself?
> ...



Excellent idea - I don't usually partake in the middle of a work day BUT - the boss is napping' so let's get it on 
:48:

Have you taken a vow of abstinence TCB?
I'm grateful for..... um ummm I went to bed at a normal hr last night AND woke at a respectable 6AM today (this is a huge deal lately).


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2010)

Tcbud, I forgot to wish you the best in regard to your surgery. I hope you don't have to have it, but I understand your wanting to be able to breathe well during.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Beautiful pic's Uk girl. Love the color or the middle purple one.


 
*thanks rosebud *

*the 3 pics are all the same plant ,,with the flash on and without the flash *

*TC*
*yep the snow has melted . and well you know im thinking of you and wishing you all the best on the surgery, *

*and goodmorning /afternoon to everyone and pass this along :48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey OHC, dug out of all this mess yet?  Pretty to look at, but it can go away now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll gladly celebrate with you ladies today.

TC, you're going to be just fine.  Mark my words.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

*TC* you better send hubby to gym, you getting the Ticker worked on = Him getting a real workout in a few weeks he better get in shape.

*UK* tell Little Miss hi and congrats on getting her art in the Mag. And your ladies are looking great

:48::48::heart::heart: to all the FGG


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2010)

*thanks ozzy 

and goodmorning to everyone ,who drops in here today eace:

now its time to hit this :48: and pass on down 

enjoy the trip TC *


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Valentines Day
:heart:   :heart:   :heart:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Valentines Day to all you female growers!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Blueberry pancakes, anyone?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 15, 2010)

I miss the snow:cry: 
I can't explain it but all that bright white made me all energetic. The "boss" slipped on his driveway and screwed up his back.... wife is a nurse so you know he's half high today - hard to feel to bad for him knowing he's got a nursed at home lol..... 

Good vibes out to TC :heart: 

Having a typical OHC lazy Monday here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't miss it one bit ohc.    Good riddance to the white stuff.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 15, 2010)

I've never been in it much myself. It looks pretty on Christmas cards, LOL


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

If I got to have cold weather give me snow to go with it.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 17, 2010)

Good Morning FGG.....

We had a nice trip down to Clear Lake, and due to the fishing being lousy....we tripped on up the coast and ended up in my favorite County to visit.  We had a very nice Valentines dinner over looking Eureka then moved on up the coast.  We met some rain while driving but over all, we enjoyed good weather.

Hope everyone had a nice Valentines Day!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

Ozzy :heart::heart::heart::heart: the beautiful ladies of the FGG


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi 
I am feeling sorry for myself as I have been diagnosed with pancreatitis. I don't and have never drank alcohol so it is a puzzle why. I have had scopes, mri, cat scans, etc for the last two weeks. Maybe I will find out whats up today. Got some great drugs in the hospital yesterday.
My great source of peace is in the growing room. Smells good, nice light, and flowers all over the place. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that RB. Hope you will have some good luck soon. My ex had that quite a few times but his was from drinking alcohol. I know that it is not fun to deal with. good luck to you.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, no, Rosebud, I am so so sorry to hear that.  Im gonna shoot you a PM.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

Good thought and Prayers and extra:heart: your way Rosebud. Take care of yourself. Green Mojo the help your grows keep you in good spirits


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks you all. It is amazing how much it helps to hear from you.
thank you again.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Feb 19, 2010)

hvd   stunk sorry   but my  babies are good  well i know IM a few days behind but luv ya


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Feb 19, 2010)

wow  what  was that post went nuts... serious


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

rosebud I am so sorry you arent feeling well! :cry: :48: :joint4: :tokie: :joint:   maybe some smokin will help.. 

tc glad to see you...errr read you... lol...hope you are well deary!:ciao: :fly: eace: :heart:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

Rosebud what kind of treatment do you have to do?  Is it curable?.  I hope the mj helps.

***hugs***


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2010)

There isn't a treatment till they know what caused it. I am feeling a lot better. I guess sometimes it can be fatal, but I have a mild case maybe from a prescription drug I was on, we don't know yet. We should with all the tests. Yes, smoking helps everything 2dog. 
BBB i was glad you said your post went nuts.. made me laugh as I couldn't figure it out either.
Tc, I think we are all thinking about you. Good thoughts.

Do you that own vaporizers use them? Or do you go back to your preferred method? Just thinking about getting one, but wonder if i would really use it? ya know?

Thanks for the well wishes. I wondered after i posted if it was too personal. thanks again.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 20, 2010)

*Rose*, I own a "Vaporite", $100 about.  It is okay, but NOTHING like smoking pot.  NOT near as strong IMO.  Mojave has a different kind and loves it she says, Duck has the same kind, and he seems to really like it.

*Thank you all for your nice thots*.  I will know Monday if the surgery is gonna happen soon.  I think after Monday, the proverbial "Ball" will start rolling pretty fast.  Tuesday is the Anniversary of the first Surgery, 21 years, and still ticking.  One year past the Warrenty ran out....LOL..kidding there.

Good Growing you all!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2010)

Tc, I am thinking of you today.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 22, 2010)

*Big FGG welcome to the newest members!*

I would like to welcome (not full names, memory goes first excuse):

_StickyD_
_Mindz_
_BBBean_
_BubS and....._
_LadyB_

Sorry for the wait on the authorizations.....I been kinda busy, or is that distracted?  Cant claim I been smoking a lot of bud, because I am not.  So, no excuses ladies and gents....*time to Party*.....I never accepted Five New FGG Members at once before and we should give these people a FGG Party....wheres the Smoke?

:bong: :48: :bong: :48: :bong: 
 :lama: :welcome: :lama:  
:yay: :yay:​


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2010)

:watchplant: Welcome to FGG!!


We are pretty nice her, glad to have you!


:ccc: :yay: :joint:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2010)

:48::48::48: there's more of the FGG for me to :heart::yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2010)

hi peeps,
I know it is early, just four weeks into bloom,:watchplant:  but I just had to try the g13. I know I can't be alone in wanting to just taste it right? Full of clear tricomes. Small little bud, it is good. It might be too good in another month.:holysheep:  My goodness. Just wanted to share the news that I am not very patient I guess. I am very surprised at how good it is for being so young.
I am feeling a lot better so thank you guys again for your nice thoughts. I think my health is returning.:banana:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 23, 2010)

TCbud, I don't know what type of surgery (?:heart:?) but they are so good at that now, I know soooo many people, several family, that have had different types of heart surgery and all are better than ever! Rosebud, Pancreatitis HURTS, but I know you know that! Usually it is treated with antibiotics and a cocktail of other meds, but the inflammation goes down pretty fast. Drinking usually is the culprit, but other meds put a heavy load on the pancreas and they can cause it too (Fiorinal for headaches is one that is known to aggrivate the pancreas). The docs will get you fixed up. You will feel better soon now that they know what they are treating. 
.I'm sending best wishes and heartfelt prayers for you both.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2010)

*goodmorning ladies and gents 

TC my thoughts are allways with ya and i know you will be fine 

have a great day/week/harvest  everyone 

ukgirl:evil:*


----------



## tcbud (Feb 24, 2010)

Update on tcbuds broken heart....or stressed heart....or worn out parts in heart.....

1.  Will be getting a new Aortic valve by mid March.
2.  Will NOT be getting any bypass when they are in there *tcbud is very happy about that*.  I passed the Stress Treadmill fine, so tcbud does not have the ordinary heart desease that Bill C. and **** ( in edit, I guess the shortened from Richard is not a postable word, even if it is a name, I meant the ex vice pres.) C. have.
3.  Will be meeting the surgen next Tuesday.  Receptionist wants the money up front.....lol....but then the price is like a third of what the surgen cost when I had this done in '89...there is an up side to everything!
4.  Now tcbud is a bunch reasured that the "extraordinary" of the eighties is the "ordinary" of the .....hum....how do you say it..the twenty tens?
5.  Another upside is ......My insurance doesnt run out untill last day of March!  Hospital is gonna love me.

Have a great day ladies and gents, I am.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 24, 2010)

> Small little bud, it is good. It might be too good in another month.



*Rose*, when feeling it is too strong, my advice.....Smoke less...lol.  I have heard folks say some of my Afgoo from last season made them burn dinner because they were too stoned (and they were angry, lol).....very funny, I said smoke after you cook then.  I personally have only been TOO stoned once, and well, I just ate too much of that first batch of butter...... Now I am wishing I still had some of that.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 24, 2010)

hi tc.....haven't been here for soooooooooooooo long.....saw that you were the last post in the thread, so I 'doinked' it and wallah, here I am....wow, the surgery is for real and the price has gone up and your insurance is still in effect, everything sounds kosher 

Getting a new Aortic valve sounds a bit scary but you seem to be in great spirits and your attitude is so good and positive

I will be thinking of you everyday now until this is done and the wifey is sending her love along with mine.....brotherly hugs and kisses, Pdude


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

Where are all the ladies???  I've never seen this thread ever be on the 2nd page, and not had a hit in over a week...so whats going on?

I know Smom, was mad at something...I'm not sure what, but I guess it's none of my business.  I just hope the rest of you women haven't followed her out...This place wouldn't be the same with out you ladies!

If us guys have made you mad in some way...lets talk about a way to fix it.  Because we need you here!!!


----------



## tcbud (Mar 1, 2010)

> If us guys have made you mad in some way...lets talk about a way to fix it. Because we need you here!!!



LOL....."talk about a way to fix?.....I didnt think men EVER said thos words, unless they were talking to another country.  You can knock me over with a feather if my husband ever said that.  I dont think anyone is mad at anyone, just not much shakin in the FGG is all.

I admire you more each post I read of yours LF.  That red looks really good on you.
I personally dont have much to say, and havent posted much lately at all, and most has been in here.

Throw the thread up on the board agian...and see where it lands.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I'm glad to see this bumped so we can all know about your update TCBud. 
Sounds like you are very happy with the plan so I'm happy for you.

Yep, that LF is a keeper.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2010)

Ozzy will always :heart: the beautiful ladies of the FGG. And fight for them if I must


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies and gents
My thoughts are with you TC and am sending good energy your way.  Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.

I took 3 clones each off of an Afghani and grape ape mothers 2 days ago.  Haven't done that before, just house plants etc.. Sure happy we have so much needed info on this site.  So, plants are under their dome, making lots of humidity, looking a little droopy today, but stems are still straight.  Plant to grow them under my light until they root and then to a ladyfriends greenhouse.      Dang, this is fun!!!!!!!

Hope you are all in the sunshine today.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks LF, for getting us quiet ladies to speak up.  I don't think you could make us made here, this may be your fan club.. Yours and Ozzy 

Good to see all your posts. 
TC, I think about you a lot and send my thoughts skyward for your continuing health.
I got a giggle when you told me perhaps I should smoke less if it is too good. I haven't taken that advice yet.:doh: 

CL, very cool on your clones. That is great. I read where they need long periods of light, is that right?

Three out of four of my plants look great in flower. Probably 4 weeks to go. I need to quit pinching them but it is so fun. I have removed 3 small buds to evaluate there quality. I guess you call that quality control. They have passed.

Spring is here for good I hope.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad to see all you girls kickin!!  I just got uncomfortable when the FGG is low on the 2nd page.

TC....I'm a guy...so I don't really want to talk about it, but I know what to say...kinda like a car salesman...lol

I just don't want to see the female energy of MP fade....it's not natural, and could possibly throw the earth off of it's axis.

SPRING is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Where are all the ladies??? I've never seen this thread ever be on the 2nd page, and not had a hit in over a week...so whats going on?
> 
> I know Smom, was mad at something...I'm not sure what, but I guess it's none of my business. I just hope the rest of you women haven't followed her out...This place wouldn't be the same with out you ladies!
> 
> If us guys have made you mad in some way...lets talk about a way to fix it. Because we need you here!!!


 

you would have to push me out or get hick to ban me lol.... I miss sm too hard to believe it was all over some stars?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2010)

If it will get her back SM can have all my stars and bars.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

mine too...   miss that crazy redhead.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

I just find it hard to understand why that would run her off...are you sure there wasn't more to it? 

I agree she could have all mine to...it's not like they are doing anything for me...lol


----------



## tcbud (Mar 3, 2010)

*Good Morning/afternoon/evening, yesterday I met the surgen, got schedualed for a Angiogram a week from this Thursday, and if they see the valve is messing up, they will take it and replace it on Friday. So, March 12th will be my new unbirthday ( in chinese new year, I will be a Tiger and the Old sign Monkey, that ought to be a conflict as Tigers eat Monkeys for breakfast....lol). I am glad they are doing the exploritory angiogram thing first, I still hold out hope that this breathlessness and tired feeling is just from being out of shape......I should be so lucky*. 

Have a good day everyone, and enjoy life if you can.

*LF*.....at least you have been observant enough to learn what *should* or *needs* to be said....you have a very lucky lady in your life if there is one, and if not, then there is a very fortunate female out there somewhere waiting for you.

*Ozzy and 2Dog*, She will be back as soon as she gets here and no sooner.  Silly stars.

*Colorado*, congrats on the baby clones....yes spring is right around the corner...I get ths opperation done and I will have seedlings by the end of the month.....yipp!  I got some auto's here in the drawer that I can hear every now and then, calling my name.... 

*Thank you everyone for your good thots, I truely appreciate them.*


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a monkey tc lol...spring is on its way! raining here..usually it is warm by now so funny.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm just :fly::stoned:


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone ordering any spring beans????


----------



## painterdude (Mar 4, 2010)

tc....is the Angiogram the test where they inject a radioactive dye into your blood stream and then you lie down on this sliding table that goes thru this big donut hole thing-a-ma-jig?  I think I had one of those done last year.  The file copy is a CD I believe?  The actual test is equal to about 1500 x-rays if I remember right.  They tell you the dye is going to give you a 'warm sensation' but I thought it was more like my blood was boiling.  It's a rush tc.


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2010)

hey everybody. reppin the eastcoast ladies. 

newbie grower watchin my babies veg. had a couple of rough starts but think i got it  now. growing in soil and 10 gal. aquarium under 400w MH. learning a lot from this site.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 5, 2010)

*Milo*, what about us West Coast Ladies?

*Painter*, I think your talking bout a Cat Scan.  Angiogram does have some dye, but *IF* I remember correctly (memory goes first) the doc will make a insision at my groin, getting to the (femeral?) artery there, then putting a cathater up to my heart thru that artery and then shoot some dye in there....I remember a screen near the bed that showed an xray type picture of my heart.  I think that is a angiogram.  The WORST part of this procedure is the ten/four? pound bag of sand they put on the original insision to close it up, this bag has to be on there like four hours, this being very uncomfortable and more painful than after the actual chest being cut open. Last time they saw an absess in my heart, this time they should see the heartwall patch and mecanical valve.  That way the doc should be ready and know exactly what he is gonna replace.  I sure love modern technology.  Also, I hold out hope that all is well in there and I can pack up after and head home ( wishful thinking prolly, but hope is still there for me ).  Baring that, the surgery will be the next morning.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 5, 2010)

TC, your right about the angiogram... Sometimes the incision is in the arm near the elbow but the femoral artery is the typical spot. They have improved the technique with the sandbag. Some places it's not terribly long. I hope everything in there is 'beautiful' and you won't need anything else done.
((((((HUG))))))


----------



## painterdude (Mar 6, 2010)

tc....woops, wrong test on my part....I tried to get the VA to look at the five CD disks they let me borrow but a Nurse Ratchet like character wouldn't put them in their computer to take a peek

My old disfigured fingers are crossed for ya.....sending brotherly hugs and kisses and waves and a secret prayer.....


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2010)

GOD SPEED tc. We'll be anxiously awaiting your return


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2010)

TC: A BIG HELLO to my Westcoast sistahs! 

I've been reading the threads. I pray you heal quickly.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 6, 2010)

I havent left yet......so cant return yet.....thank you all for your support, it means a lot to me.  I will be logging in daily till Thursday Morning, I have found that the Angiogram should be done bout 5pm, Thursday.  Now, If I could just find one piece of paper here in my desk.....I sure dont want to clean it all out just to find that one small piece of paper.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey *TC* start at the bottom it there.:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2010)

tc I am sure you will be fine and dandy! will be thinking of you!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

Yo...TC...you'll be in my prayers to!  I hope it all goes well, I hate hospitals and tests...lol...but sometimes we don't have a choice!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2010)

*goodmorning everyone in the FGG 

TC sending warm thoughts and good :heart: vibes to you as allways 

mojave ive order soem autos ,for spring but looking at some nl for outside ,,just havnt made my mind up yet 

hope you are all havin a wonderful sunday ,
the sun is shining and i have to work  
so time for a quick :bong: 
and ill leave this to pass down to the next member :48:*


----------



## tcbud (Mar 7, 2010)

Good Morning FGG!

I should be a walking talking commercial for the NorthernLights strain.  I highly (literally and figuratively) recommend NorthernLights to anyone to grow, beginner thru seasoned grower.  I have a friend that grew it down in the valley one year and he thot it was one of the best strains overall he has ever grown.  I have never grown it from seed tho.  I am very interested in how well *2Dog* likes hers....?  I realize it was the Number 5 version, I grew that once too and liked it fine.  Have you smoked any yet *2Dog*?

*UK*, dont work too hard, it sure is nice to see you drop in here.

*Thank you agian, all of you,* for your support/friendship/and good wishes.  It is funny, I am still trying to rationalize that I dont need this operation.  It is so funny that the fact that I need it seems to recede when I think that way.  I am no where near as bad off as I was the first time.  It almost feels like it is "elective" and not absolutely needed. Ah well.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 7, 2010)

hope ya ok tc

well wishes all the way 

t4


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good Morning FGG!
> 
> I should be a walking talking commercial for the NorthernLights strain. I highly (literally and figuratively) recommend NorthernLights to anyone to grow, beginner thru seasoned grower. I have a friend that grew it down in the valley one year and he thot it was one of the best strains overall he has ever grown. I have never grown it from seed tho. I am very interested in how well *2Dog* likes hers....? I realize it was the Number 5 version, I grew that once too and liked it fine. Have you smoked any yet *2Dog*?
> 
> ...


 


tc she is the prettiest bud I have ever grown but she hermied..she was bagseed. I will grow nl again I am sure.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 10, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

It snowed here last night! If you like snow pics check out the Photography thread here, I posted some.   Snow is NOT a normal occurance here during March, but I have in the last twenty years seen snow in April a few times and ONCE in May!  Come on down SPRING!

*2Dog*, Hermi or NOT congrats agian on the BPOM win!  I am all for transgenders, just not in the POT department. 

Below find some flowers for the ladies and gents of the Female Growers Group and all of MP.  I was looking thru some of last season's pics and could almost feel the heat of summer......The sun is up and melting our snow fast. 

Have a good day everyone!

This is my game plan for today.....
change sheets on bed
(relax)
vacume slowly
(relax)
do any and all laundry
(relax)
dust
(relax)
and clean the toilet.....
and bathroom,
(relax)
Relax the rest of the day.
( I pretty much have the rest done already   )

Even tho I am going into the hospital tomorrow, I want this place looking good when I get back..... (I am sure 2Dog understands).  Yesterday I spent visiting my two oldest and best friends.  Tomorrow I check into the hospital and will have my daughter post here over the weekend and let you all know how well I did.  I plan on doing well and be home on Tuesday next.  They best not mess my clean house up much over the weekend. 

Enjoy the flowers ladies and gents, I cant wait to see what Spring brings.  It is gonna be really nice to have energy back, and the get up and GO!


----------



## kaotik (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful buds TC (do you ever grow any that aren't BPOTM candidates? )

hope everything goes better than expected tomorrow and that you'll feel much much better afterwards 

ya know we're all with ya 
~kao


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2010)

Still thinking of you and praying for you too. Beautiful pics, thank you. It will be good to have this behind you and some new pictures and growing ahead of you. 
Hang in and know we care!
rb


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness TC - your day looks just like mine except for the part about sheets, laundry, vacuuming, dusting, toilet/bathroom.... aside from that - spot on :aok: 

I would assume you would have trouble going to sleep tonight but it looks like the plan is to wear yourself out? 

Take it easy - brush up on your management skills - *delegate that grunt work *. 

Wishing you the best and looking forward to the updates from your daughter. 
xox
OHC


----------



## tcbud (Mar 10, 2010)

> I would assume you would have trouble going to sleep tonight but it looks like the plan is to wear yourself out?



LOL *OHC*, really have some awesome sleep smoke, a couple hits of that an hour or so before bed and I will be out like a light or passing out in my chair.  Now if I could just talk the nurses into letting me have that couple hits Thursday night.......I just dont think that will happen.  Husband got on the vacuming and he also took the bed frame off the bed, better to get into and out of now.  What a sweetie.  I am up to bed making now......relaxing actually right this sec.

*Thank you all for your friendship and support.  It means a whole lot to me.*

*Kao*, well, all bud is good, it is just degrees of how good and how the voting population is voting at the time of my entering.  Color has won for me, so I put in colorful buds for consideration.


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey FGG! Hope your weather is as sunny as mine today.

I'm a newbie and have a question: I am growing in soil and water. The water plants are bigger but a much lighter green. Is that normal? Also what is the difference in sativa and other decriptions i've been reading? Can you tell what my babies are from the pics?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2010)

I posted a question in the medical part and I would love your guys opinion, thanks.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 10, 2010)

TC.....wishing you well tomorrow....the last tiime I was in a hospital, there were nuns all over the place.....sending brotherly hugs down your snowy way...love, Pdude


----------



## tcbud (Mar 11, 2010)

*Painter*, I love nuns.  They pray for you reguardless.

*Milo*, they look Indica Dom.  Go to the "sick plants" section here and post bout the plants in water, I got nothing for you there........I am only soil.  Great looking plants you got there!

*Rosebud*, I am sure you will get an answer, if the thread doesnt do good at one time, put it on the board again (make a new post in it) someone will see it and answer.

Keep this thread going ladies and gents!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 11, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Now if I could just talk the nurses into letting me have that couple hits



I've been known to sneak a hit in the bathroom - IV and catheter and all...
not pretty - watch that first step.... jello legs like something in a cartoon. Maybe a brownie ?


----------



## Milo (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to respond TC. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy Friday FGG's

I harvested one indica g13 and half of two trainwrecks yesterday. It was so fun. Took me and a friend 6 hours to do those three plants. 
I got lots more off the trainwreck then the g13. I am leaving the other g13 to get to amber trichomes to make medicine. My whole house is very smelly. I have three screened boxes my nice husband made for me last harvest so I have shake/trimmings in two, small buds in one and large buds hanging. Should I take pictures and TRY to post them for you guys?

Warning: this is to stupid to write,  but it is too good. I can only take two hits and it lasts two hours and that is (horrors) microwaved at 50% power for 30 seconds, I did that two times to test it. SUCH A PROBLEM  What will happened when it is gently dried and cured??? My friend that helped said it was the best she ever had.. Is this too much bragging?Please forgive me, but I am shocked at how good it is. I love to smoke, and really enjoy a joint, but not with this, i would be drooling somewhere in a corner, I'm not saying that is a bad thing.. TC Bud told me once don't smoke so much if it is too good.HA.
Thanks for listening. I grew in FF, and only fertilized once, it didn't need anymore. WOOHOO.
I promise, no more bragging.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2010)

I have tried for over an hour to post photos. I tried really hard to follow your directions Hick, but it says the file is too big. Does anyone know how to make me learn to post pics? I can't be that photo challanged am I?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

rose, i sent you am pm on puctures...Loola


----------



## Milo (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey FGG! 

Rose - I had the same problem until I downloaded the Picsa software from the instructions. It then shows yours pictures in a format that allows you to post your pics. Cant wait to see.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 15, 2010)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I posted a question in the medical part and I would love your guys opinion, thanks.


What is the question Rosebud?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi peeps,
It is a sunny day here and that helps doesn't it?

Hey Gone to Pot, my question was about when to harvest India, to get the best pain medicine from it. I have a patient I am growing for and so far none of the tinctures have helped her. They help me a lot, but she isn't exactly open to pot really helping her..So I was going to try one last time to make her a tincture that would help. I wanted to know if I should wait till the trichomes are amber and the people that responded kindly said yes, so i harvested some early for me and am letting the trichomes turn amber on the one left. That was my big long question. 

How are you doing?
It will be nice when TcBud gets back huh.
hugs to the rest of you.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

let it go amber for medicinal relief..

tc I cannot wait to see some awesome grows from you lady! I bet you are dreaming of bud in the hospital... and yes I would want the house clean too..lol..


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 15, 2010)

Ohhhh to have a clean house, :rofl:
_Get Well Soon TC
_.   I hope your next tincture is awsome RoseBud
2Dog, since your on the west coast I will ask you, have you seen cannabis lip balm in dispensarys? I would love to try to make it, but there's nothing showing up in my search here. FGG, anyone hear of mj lip balm? Thanks


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

nope they dont have that here..shoot you are lucky if they have an edible...course we are all such huge stoners none of them are potent enough for the lady to want to sell em.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 15, 2010)

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

mine could use a scrub right now... spring cleaning time coming up when its warm enough to leave the doors open its on!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2010)

Lip balm would be cool. I am sitting here thinking about what  you would use to make it...I would like some lavender canna butter balm..sounds good..:aok: 

Spring cleaning sounds good. I just don't want to do it. I have too many roses to prune first.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2010)

2dog, I opened my doors today, does that count as cleaning?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 16, 2010)

A customer at work told me about the lip balm. I guess it's something they get in Wyoming or Montana??  Wherever he was from. Rosebud lipbalm would be good, LOL! I put rose flavoring in cookies cakes and frosting. I do love lavender, I bought buds for cooking but never used them. Lavender candy is good!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 16, 2010)

I got to have lunch with Gone2Pot today!!!!!  Boy, you all don't know what you're missing. She's wonderful, beautiful, thin, long blonde hair, friendly, smart and generous! What a fabulous woman she is. I had the BEST lunch and enjoyed getting to know her in "real time" so much. 

We have such a marvelous MP family here. It's just such an incredible treat when I get to meet one of "us" in real life. I'm floating on a cloud of happy right now!

No new news from TCBud, but I'm betting she'll be home very soon now and that she'll be logging into MP the first chance she gets. 

Happy Tuesday, everyone!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

sounds like you had an awesome visit that is wonderful it is a beautiful day here in the 70's..


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 16, 2010)

MM, I'm blushing, LOL!  I hope we can do it again real soon, I had such a nice afternoon, thanks to you!
Yes 2dog, it was an awsome visit, and 70's here too. 73&#8226; F right now. A beautiful day. 
:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2010)

That is so fun and cool that you guys got together MM and g2p! :yay: 
Don't worry G2P, I still like you even if you're all those beautiful things.  

G2P don't buy lavender, I will have lots. I can send ya some.

Isn't it great when it warms up? It was 66 here. Spring, yes 2Dog.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Rosebud, I'll take you up on that! I absolutely love lavender, the smell is so calming! I grew it next to rasberrys once flanking the walkway up to my front door. I promised my Husband that if anyone ever saw killer bees giggle where we live, I'd dig it all up and throw it out. It broke my heart to have to do it after those stupid mean bees visited my town. Ah well, I did promise.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

killer bees...scary I once drove through a cloud of bees I think they were normal I remember being in awe and rolling my car window up and it was over quickly..


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 16, 2010)

It seemed like sci-fi stuff when I first saw it on TV (killer bee info). I truly never dreamed they would be in a city that has no agriculture and not many flowers. Scary. I'm afraid of sweet gentle bumble bees, LOL. Aggressive, killer bees...... No, no, no, no!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2010)

Are the killer bees the reason we don't have as many regular bees? 

G2P I have pink, white, blue and of course...lavender lavender. I sure it would be nothing to ship as it doesn't weigh much, just a big box if you wanted big long stems.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 18, 2010)

ROFl, Rosebud, that's just what I was thinking about G2P--if she wasn't so real, so unaffected, so natural and compassionate, she'd sure LOOK like the kind of woman we'd love to hate! But if she's even remotely aware of how attractive she is, you'd never know it. She's just very natural and intensely interested in everyone and everything. I hope I've sufficiently embarrassed you, G2P! <G>

Ahhh, killer bees. We have 'em in droves here. You can't tell them from regular honey bees--only an expert can. They still produce honey, and their vemon is no stronger than European honey bee venom. 

It's just the behavior patterns that make them so dangerous--they can live in more places, are not fussy about where they live, and they attack in droves---it's that style of attack--the sheer numbers--that make them dangerous. Plus, once they are agitated, they can remain agitated and ready to swarm and attack for 24 hours! They breed with Euro bees, so I don't see the population slowing down any. 

At any rate, it's a fact of life here in the Mojave desert, so we just take precautions whenever possible. I'm always worried about my animals--with 5 small dogs, I check all over the property every couple of days, stirring up any areas where I think they might nest. Between the bees and the Black Widows--also in abundance, I no longer squirm over cockroaches--another fact of life here in the desert. 

No word yet from TCBud, and I rather thought I'd hear from her by now---I'm assuming she is not home from the hospital yet. I hope things are okay. I have a message in to her daughter, but haven't heard back yet. If I get any news, I'll post it. 

2Dog, your beautiful picture looks mighty nice up there in the corner of the page when I sign on. It always makes me smile! 

My 3 auto White Dwarfs are STILL not ready to chop. Not a lot of amber yet. Seems like they are taking forever. They are on day 81 now since they germed. Very healthy, no problems at all, but just sloooooow. 

Have a good one, everybody!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you Rosebud! It sounds like you have a lot of lavender! I had no idea there were so many colors. It must be a beautiful sight to see and smell

Thank you mojavemomma, but.....?? What are you smokin'?!  :rofl:   You are cracking me up!  :rofl:  it sure was  nice having lunch. I wish everyone here could meet you in person. Plus.... It was really great speaking with an adult. LOL.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2010)

*goodevening ladies :ciao:*


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi UKgirl, Good evening to you too! So nice to see someone else here ... where are all the ladies of the FGG today? It's been very quiet on this thread.   :confused2:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm resurrecting  the "Female Growers Group" thread in honor of the day, 4/20.  I was cleaning out my subscriptions and found it languishing back on page 12.  March 2010 is a long time ago now.  Sure was a trip down memory lane with those old subscriptions, a lot of threads in there by members gone (gone as in no longer posting) now.  Also one of the funniest threads I ever read, Effin's Raccoon Hunt thread, I still remember crying and laughing to that one.

I see Ukgirl420 posted here over a year ago, I think this was the last I saw of her.  I miss her and hope she is happy, high and growing great plants.

I also see Gone2pot up there, haven't seen her or Mojave around much lately.

2Dog also is someone I have missed on the boards lately.  With Tax Season drawn to a close I wonder if or when she will be back.  I sure enjoyed her journals.

*Happy 4/20 ladies and gents of Marijuana Passion and those who are no longer actively posting!  I hope all your buds grow huge and your smoke is smooth.*


----------



## chris1974 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello ladies.... been away for a while, just saying hi :ciao:


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 20, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I'm resurrecting  the "Female Growers Group" thread in honor of the day, 4/20.  I was cleaning out my subscriptions and found it languishing back on page 12.  March 2010 is a long time ago now.  Sure was a trip down memory lane with those old subscriptions, a lot of threads in there by members gone (gone as in no longer posting) now.  Also one of the funniest threads I ever read, Effin's Raccoon Hunt thread, I still remember crying and laughing to that one.
> 
> I see Ukgirl420 posted here over a year ago, I think this was the last I saw of her.  I miss her and hope she is happy, high and growing great plants.
> 
> ...



Wow, nice reality check tcb... thx for reminding us. I certainly can't add to the loss of various folks, but I'm glad you reminded me of some kind and gentle people. 

Cheers,


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 20, 2011)

Do we get penalty if were male and post here??? Peeps coming outta the woodwork. Maybe 2 doggy will show up. She must have clones vegging for outside!!


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey, TC and all! Dropping by to say happy 420!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2011)

TC, thank you for starting this thread again. 
Hi everyone.
MM, I changed my whip on my vape in honor of you on 4/20. It was really gross. ha.  I am excited for your new grow stuff. Looking good.
Lets grow women!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I'm resurrecting the "Female Growers Group" thread in honor of the day, 4/20. I was cleaning out my subscriptions and found it languishing back on page 12. March 2010 is a long time ago now. Sure was a trip down memory lane with those old subscriptions, a lot of threads in there by members gone (gone as in no longer posting) now. Also one of the funniest threads I ever read, Effin's Raccoon Hunt thread, I still remember crying and laughing to that one.
> 
> I see Ukgirl420 posted here over a year ago, I think this was the last I saw of her. I miss her and hope she is happy, high and growing great plants.
> 
> ...


 
:ciao:  sure is Good to see TFGG back up...I miss a lot of the older posters too..Allthough *UKGirl42o*  post  is from her wacked ex tryn to stir stuff again..Havent heard from Her is some time now but know she and her kids are fine...thanks for all  ways beeing here *tcbud *Cant wait to see this thread filled with Female Growers...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Budski babe.....nice post about the past.....I also miss UKgirl.....and UK junior....I wonder how the kids are doing....they had some outstanding art posted in the Art Club.....and so did Mojave....but I don't remember if 2Doggie or Gone2pot posted any art.....my memory is sheet lately 

So how is the 'heart' doing?  Are you in total recovery?  Can you finally go fishing with the 'old man'?

Weather here has been rain during the day and night, off and on forever and really cold at night, mostly in the 30's.....burning lots of wood this year

Happy Easter to the 'bunny' believers


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2011)

bad dog!... baaaaadd....


----------



## tcbud (Apr 21, 2011)

That Dog looks like he has brier Rabbit a close relative of the Easter Bunny.  Hick isn't the Easter Bunny Blue or Pink?

Nice to see all you gals and guys, anyone can post in this thread, the more the merrier.

Hopefully one to three weeks from now I will be joining the ranks here of current growers.  I am looking forward to seeing some of the below in my yard soon.

I tried to get my California MJ ID card yesterday in honor of 4/20 but alas, the nice lady at the county who takes the pictures is out of town.  Still waiting for her call.  We are looking to change the garden this next year, so this may be the last year I/we grow in the cage.

Painter, yes I have recovered and have been fishing.  I got my first bass of the year a few weeks back.  Am looking forward to catching a few more before the husband goes back to work.  

Have a good evening all.


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

I think you're right tc, the blue 'n pink ones are the egg layers..

  I attended a 1st grade Easter program yesterday. They performed an Easter "rap" song for us, titled .._"If you wanna be an easter egg, YA' GOTTA' BE *HARD BOILED*_...:rofl:
  it was all choreographed with shoulder dusting, thumbs-ups, and high stepping.  CUTE as a bug I tell ya'...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi! It was great to see an update in my email that this thread alive! :heart: I missed all of you! Yes P-Dude, I did post art in your thread, I guess it's gone but I'm not... Oh wait I am! Gone2pot!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2011)

Ozzy still :heart::heart::heart: each and everyone of the FGG.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Ladies and gents
Well, it's flannel sheets off and vege seeds in.  Planted onions, spinach, broccoli, carrots, lettace and yukon and red potatoes.  Last frost about a week away.  Got the greenhouse all clean and shiny for Mays plantings.  There are 96 panels in that GH.  I'm about scrubbed out!!!!! Pots are all sanitized and I'm ready to get started.

Almost 70 here today.....and still snowing in the mountains around us.

And Hick...are those muley ears?  My dog loves them also.  The older and smellier the better.  Happy gardening everyone


----------



## painterdude (Apr 22, 2011)

Hick my man, didn't know you were into 'rap'....would've guessed Country or some old rock from the 60's....glad you had a blast.....but, is this your daughter/son or grandchildren performing?


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2011)

a grandson PD.   I have 'em ranging from 17 yrs to 2 yrs old... 
 early rock and country are my pref' genre,  Only the most vulgar and violent of the rap/pop culture stuff.. _* .".gotta be hard boiled"*_ duuuude!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2011)

*4u2*:heart: you Ladies


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, thought I'd do a quick drive by and say high.  Hope you're enjoying this beautiful weekend.  I know I will- the fam is gone til tomorrow night and I've got the house all to myself.  . Good times!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi peeps,I just got home from 3 days outta town.Did flowers for a really fun party down wedding. This old lady danced her asters off.  And when i got back, My plants looked great and a lot bigger. All our animals are still alive so all in all great trip. Nice to be home.

TC: what are you thinking about doing differently, your grows are so unbelievable.

SmokinMom: Enjoy the peace and quiet.

Hick, love the rap song. 

Colorado lady you sound ready to go and grow.

Glad the thread is back, thanks tc.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 26, 2011)

"There's no place like home"
  "There's no place like home"  But sure nice to get away for something fun once in awhile eh Rose

  Now if I could just click my heels and make this snow-sleet-hail GO AWAY!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

That sounds like terrible weather. Didn't you just plant somethings out there? This spring is particularly annoying at our house. cold.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah...just planted the cool season things.  Onions, carrots etc...  But all snug under rami cloth (row cover) this 27 degree morning.  Nothing has sprouted yet but need to keep the ground warm.

Now have all my dirt, seeds, pots and a shiny clean greenhouse for Mothers day start and now... COMPANY IS COMING.  Why is family visit time so inconvienient sometimes? 

Can you feel the mojo in the air.........Aw   SPRING!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I can feel it, but not at my house. windy cold. How warm is it under your rami cloth? 

I know what you mean about company. I am having some too and it really messes with my indoor garden. 

What do they mean a glowing closet for 24 hours isn't part of a good guest room? I said that not anyone else...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2011)

:ciao: Ladies


pass this around 
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

Good morning 4U. Thanks for that.


----------



## puasurfs (May 6, 2011)

Aloha Wahines~

Just stoppin by for a second or two b/c I wanna go back a bunch o' pages and see what's going on in here. Ummmm... I can't remember if I came in here and introduced myself or not so... 

Looking forward to our future discussions~


----------



## sickbiker (May 6, 2011)

hello to all the ladies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2011)

:ciao:  *tcbud*...you get that summer grow started yet?...pass this around the club
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2011)

Happy Mothers day from one mother to another!
I hope each of you female growers have a great day.
hugs all around,
rose


----------



## tcbud (May 8, 2011)

*Puasurfs*, welcome, nice to see you found the thread, anything can be discussed here.  Inside the rules of MP that is.  Good to have you around.

*sickbike*r, hello right back at you.

*4u*, right now the clones are in the cooker.  I have a pretty nice line up coming up.  Some Pre 98 Bubba, been watching your Bubba grow, sorry bout all those males.  Also have some Urkel and AK 47 coming.  Then for the Mr. TC mix, a NorthernLights, C99, and one other I cant remember.  The garden is all ready to go, Mr TC has been working like gangbusters out in the yard this spring.  It looks better out there than it has in years.  We had a old shed that was falling down, and now it is just gone, looks awesome.  Im supossed to hold down the number of plants to 12 this year.  Hope I can do that.  I also have an area downstairs that just came available, for a fall grow.  Will be doing some indoor this next winter, I hope.  Color me excited.  Dang fine to talk to you 4u, I will be watching your outdoor too.

*Rose*, *Happy Mothers Day* to you and yours too.  Hugs back at you.  Your plants show their sex yet?  Those babies are so freaking cute!

And of course *Happy **Mothers Day* to all you Mothers.   And what the heck, *Happy Mothers Day* to all you fathers and kids out there to celebrating their much loved moms.


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome tc, I certainly do appreciate it. Still back quite a few pages checking back on what has been done and said along the way. I just didn't want the evening to get away from me without me saying, "Happy Mother's Day to all Moms, past, present, and future."

After I finish reading this section, and have a better vibe of the group and all (what we're talkin' about in here and stuff), I will come back and do a formal and proper introduction.


----------



## painterdude (May 9, 2011)

Happy mommie's day to all you 'mothers'.....wifey's sons called her and that made her day.....my son called from Wisconsin and wished the wife a happy Mother's day....that was real nice of him


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2011)

Hello and hHAppy Growing LAdies


*tcbud*....Looks like I may get 1 of the 5 female:doh: Im excited to say Im running a Monster in my garden again..same place My PurpleBud grew...I hear this PurplePeach  is a Produccer..we will see huh?...Been thinking of mel lately..not sure why..I hope she is fine..Have ya heard from her?..nIce lineup you have comeing...Mine is thined now that so many Males..but I do have a few and plan to run some seeds to sex them out for next fall:aok:  weather here seems to be warming now..:yay:  Bring on the Summer:lama:

*puasurf *and *PAinterdude*..:ciao:

:48:


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2011)

4u, I have not talked to Mel in forever.  I hope she is doing well and happy.  The summer seems like it is coming here.  I got some clones today.  Just killing time till Mr. TC gets home to transplant them this evening.

Hey o Painter!  Long time no see here.  Glad you had a nice Momma's Day.


----------



## sickbiker (May 10, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Puasurfs*, welcome, nice to see you found the thread, anything can be discussed here.  Inside the rules of MP that is.  Good to have you around.
> 
> *sickbike*r, hello right back at you.
> 
> ...



Just bein a gentleman and say to all the ladies :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2011)

:doh:

so sorry  *sickBiker*..I thaught you was Female........*4u*:hitchair:


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2011)

Sick biker a girl? No way, he is a dude. Have you seen his pic?
Hi 4U. Glad you got one female, no I don't know yet *TC* about my seedlings. It is irritating me that I don't know yet. 

TC, i am so glad your going to be farming again this summer. I love your grows. 

I am having too much company. Do some people just wear you guys out? Man, some people do me. I slept for a day after my last company left and I have more coming today. The ones this week are my daughter and her husband and her best friend who i love, so it will be fun. My son in law is asking for meat loaf for his birthday dinner tonight so I best be getting to the store. I hope I don't fall asleep. 
Have a great day all you female growers. Male or females are always welcome here, we just talk girl stuff sometimes. If 2 Dog was here we would talk more fingernail polish and stuff. I MISS HER.


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 11, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies
Anyone want some heavy wet slushy SNOW?  Darn, just planted tomatoes, peppers and eggplant.  It was soooo beautiful yesterday.  Good thing I set them in wall-o-waters.

Just moved new sprouts to 6" pots.  All germinated in 24 hours.  Growing Chronic, Jack frost, durban poisen, white widow and wizzard.

4u...Purplepeach sounds good enough to eat.  I'll have to look it up.  Did you buy the seeds locally?  Would like to try it, unless it's a sativa dominate.

Company just left.  Only here 6 days but I am exhausted also..  Used to have a lot more get up and go.  But, almost 70 so what did I expect.  And how did I get so freekin old anyway. 
Well, happy gardening today all.  Hope some of you have some sun.


----------



## tcbud (May 11, 2011)

Speaking of *2Dog*...... Where did she go?  I thought she would be back after tax season.  Anyone know?  I hope she is well.

*Sick*, I was just saying hello back at you.....  anyone is welcome to post in this thread.  Glad to have you.

*Colorado*, nice line up.  More bad weather next week for us, so it should be moving your way from here.  Gonna be late getting the clones out this year.

*4u*, glad to hear your gonna do a monster this year, cant wait to start that "Biggest/Tallest" thread.  I hope I have one in the running.  Love it when they start getting over the six foot range, nine would be better.

Have a good day all of you......


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2011)

I found out why I slept for 24 hours, I was drinking decaf and didn't know it!!!!! NO WONDER. So, a couple of real mexican cokes in the bottle, and I am a new women. Good thing as the old one sucked.

Sorry about your snow CL. that is really a drag. And I don't know how you and I got so old. I am almost 60, and i am happy I made it...but I get tired. Then i remember my dad saying "oh to feel 60 again" shoot. I may be in trouble.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2011)

Good evening Ladies:48:



> 4u...Purplepeach sounds good enough to eat. I'll have to look it up. Did you buy the seeds locally? Would like to try it, unless it's a sativa dominate.


I have a Thread running here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55093

No no  its indica Dom..and the creator is Our own  *orangesunshine*..Hope the snow melts fast and Im sure it will..Happy smokeing



> 4u, glad to hear your gonna do a monster this year, cant wait to start that "Biggest/Tallest" thread. I hope I have one in the running. Love it when they start getting over the six foot range, nine would be better.


Honestly *tc*...Shes roughly 18 inches tall...topped at 4th node and again last week..that is all the topping Ill do and still feel a Monster comeing off all 3 branches...remember My PurpleBud in the Garden?...this strain Reminds me of it...pass this :48: to hubby

*Rosebud*...I didnt forget ya:48:  and Im brewing some Seattles Best now:aok:


----------



## sickbiker (May 11, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Speaking of *2Dog*...... Where did she go?  I thought she would be back after tax season.  Anyone know?  I hope she is well.
> 
> *Sick*, I was just saying hello back at you.....  anyone is welcome to post in this thread.  Glad to have you.
> 
> ...


I know was just sayin hi hi lol


----------



## sickbiker (May 11, 2011)

And yes im a male lol


----------



## sickbiker (May 11, 2011)

I just like to be were the ladies are much better to look at than the men lol jk


----------



## tcbud (May 11, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> And yes im a male lol



We dont throw out males like we would normally do here, unless of course we were harvesting pollen.


----------



## tcbud (May 11, 2011)

4u, have you put her outside yet?  What is she.... the Purple Peach? Im hoping this Urkle decides to climb out of the fence.  So far, the biggest plants I have been able to grow have been from seed, so we shall see.

Rose, if you fed my Mr. Tc decaf, there would be mutiny around these parts.  Glad the "new" you is feeling better.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2011)

:ciao: tc...yeah its Purplepeach..and has Been in the hoop house outback...take her to her spot on dys that are in th upper 60s..we only had 1 day on 70 so far..more later

:48:


:ciao:  Ladies   4u :heart: you ALL


----------



## White Owl (May 12, 2011)

O.K. Gonna try again this year.

I got 2 Lowriders. I haven't tried to grow them before so here goes.  

Quick question?? Are they suppose to start flowering at 3 in tall?


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2011)

I have never grown Lowriders but I know of nothing that flowers at 3 inches tall.


----------



## tcbud (May 13, 2011)

White Owl, welcome back!

Are they Autos?  The lowryders I mean.  I know lowryders are a short strain, but dang, three inches?


----------



## White Owl (May 13, 2011)

Heck I don't know... My fiance is helping a commercial grower out here and he gave him 2 babies. I don't even have a grow room set up I was wondering if they should veg for a few. He said they were suppose to flower now & they will be short with one bud. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## painterdude (May 13, 2011)

.....I thought 'sickbiker' was a 'chick' too.....he/she fooled me with he/she's metal sculptors that she posted in the Art Club.....fool me once? fool me twice? fool me three times?  hey, I just love to be 'fooled with'


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2011)

lowrider does flower small...they are correct you will get 1 bud...and there in veg all ready...wish I had some pics here of when I did those...mojo for the little ones


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## that_girl (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon Ladies,
so glad i found this site. 
Its my first grow, i'm in Southern Cali, my girls r at the end of the 4th week of flowering, 4x4 tent, 5 girls, organic, coco/perlite under the 600W looking into putting them under 1000W. Did a lil homework on ballasts. Lumitec 1000W digi vs. Quantum any thoughts? or should i start a new thread for that?

Thanks again Ladies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2011)

:ciao:  *that Girl*
Im not female but grow female weedI like digi ballast as The quantum I started with failed..heard they had issues with them...My digis  are great..The ladies of this thread will be by shortly, But let me be first to welcome you to TFGG...ther is also a "tent Growers club" here that you may find helpfull   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857

oh..and if ya like smokeing through a :bong1:  heres My favorite Club

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27765



Happy Growing:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 13, 2011)

i got a quantum---love it---did blow the fuse a couple times---no biggie---also had a couple crap out---my local shop immediately replaced them---one nice thing about buying from a shop instead of on line is the replacement factor---great to be able to dial in the wattage---


PS i am not female---i just like ladies---


----------



## tcbud (May 14, 2011)

*I got an FYI for those of you in Northern California*.  Just *heard* this yesterday, Cali Connection has seeds in Redding!  The place is a new (I think) dispensary on Hilltop.  Haven't been there, so don't know the name, it's the Castle looking building.  Don't know prices or even if it is true.  Worth checking out though, next fall grow possibly.


----------



## The New Girl (May 15, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> We dont throw out males like we would normally do here, unless of course we were harvesting pollen.


 
It's like fishing... I throw back the short ones


----------



## tcbud (May 15, 2011)

Welcome That_Girl.....glad to you found this site too.

Long time no see The New Girl.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2011)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> It's like fishing... I throw back the short ones


 

I find that offensive:ignore: ...Your avy is So Hot:hubba: ....Smokeing some Home wrecker


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2011)

:ciao:
:heart::heart::heart::heart:for all the Female Growers

:48::48:


----------



## sickbiker (May 16, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....I thought 'sickbiker' was a 'chick' too.....he/she fooled me with he/she's metal sculptors that she posted in the Art Club.....fool me once? fool me twice? fool me three times?  hey, I just love to be 'fooled with'


Why did everyone think i was a girl. I dont care i think is funny. I would be one big girl im 6'5 285lbs lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2011)

Hey Sick I can still call you runt I'm 6'7 325lbs we're just a couple little fellows:laugh:


----------



## sickbiker (May 17, 2011)

Im gonna start the big dude in a little tent club


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

Anyone know where the exit is...??? :bolt:


----------



## that_girl (May 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
how is everyone doing?
This is my first time, would really appreciate any suggestions
here it is:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56428

Thanks everyone


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2011)

Welcome* that girl*. I wish I knew a thing about hydro, I am sorry I don't.  Is there anything specifically you need help with? Feel free to hang out here anytime.


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2011)

Welcome that_girl, I dont know hydro either.

Dang Sick and Ozzy, you are big silly boys.  I think the tent best be really big.  Circus tent?

The sun is out here, the clones are in the soil and life is so good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2011)

:ciao: 


finally getting some warm sunny weather:yay:


:welcome: *That Girl*  :48:   Im a Boy  but only @ 5'7  175lb..But grow some Nice DAnk...Are single?...:giggle:  just playN...no really


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 19, 2011)

I wish someone would fall in love with that 4u2 :heart: .... I mean someone besides me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2011)

I need me a BIG Ole  Texas  Hug....


Much Love Girl
:48:


----------



## mojavemama (May 20, 2011)

OHC, I love 4U, too!!!! I know, I'm too old to count but I do have good taste in men.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2011)

We all love 4U...

Good to see you OHC and Mojavemama!


----------



## mojavemama (May 21, 2011)

Thanks THG!
Battling spider mites. 
Would it be so awful if I just had ONE boring grow? No hermies, no mites, no thrips, no aphids..? Guess so. I didn't get raptured today, so suppose I have to stick around and continue doing battle of the bugs.


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 22, 2011)

Hey Mojave...you forgot fungus knats.  Little buggers!!!  Came to me in some Blueberry clones.  Remembered the trouble you had with them, so rootdrenched and foliar sprayed them with Azamax.  So far so good.

How you doing?  Nice seeing you here.  Anyone have some extra sun?  My clones are pre-flowering today.  Can't leave the lights on any longer after dark in the grteenhouse.  You could see it from space!!!!  Not very stealthy.


----------



## painterdude (May 22, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Thanks THG!
> Battling spider mites.
> Would it be so awful if I just had ONE boring grow? No hermies, no mites, no thrips, no aphids..? Guess so. I didn't get raptured today, so suppose I have to stick around and continue doing battle of the bugs.



Hi desert woman......I believe you forgot the 'god-for-saken-bud rot'.....oh, that's right it's too hot for friggin mold to grow in your climate.....and I bet you don't have hundreds of silly mushrooms popping out of the ground whenever the dampness is picture perfect for 'fungus growth'......but we do have hermies and aphids.......but what's a THRIPS?

Wishing you the best babe


----------



## mojavemama (May 22, 2011)

Colorado Lady! BIG HUGS, gal!!! Smoking some amazing Wizard tonight and thinking of you. LOL on the fungus gnats--they were the bane of me for a while, but I no longer get them since I started adding DE to my soil. The stuff WORKS! OTOH, it needs to be mixed, not just sprinkled on the top of the soil or when you water it, it turns into toothpaste. Last grow it was thrips, then a rogue hermie stealth bomber pollinated all my girls in the grow room. Never saw it--all the nanners were hidden deep inside the buds. So am smoking SEEDED weed, but still pretty decent. GOOD TO SEE YOU! Any new pictures from the world's most gorgeous greenhouse? (cleanest, too!) 

Painter--we don't get bud rot. Not too hot for it, too dry for it. We have the delightful climate that turns our skin into old shoe leather. I run humidifiers in both the veg and flower rooms 24/7 to get the humidity up to 40%. 

THRIPS--are like spider mites, but they don't spin the webs, and the pattern on the leaves--the dots--are spaced a bit differently. But they are every bit as destructive, and way harder to get rid of than fungus gnats. 

Spider mites are the worst, IMHO. I woke up one morning, turned on the grow lights in the flower room, and it looked like every cola was wearing a condom. Thick, dense webbing. 

OTOH, aphids are easy to kill, but spell disaster if you get an infestation just before harvest. That's what happened to me 2 grows ago. It was the day before harvest, and I had them outside to sun a bit, and in a couple hours, all those sticky trichs were filled with aphids drowning in them. No way could I get them all off, nor all out. I ended up smoking the carapaces. 

Painterdude, have you ever grown any 'shrooms on purpose? Sounds like you have the right climate for it! 

TCB, how are the clones doing now? Don't panic--as long as the new growth looks healthy, you will be fine. YOu know you have the magic touch, after all!


----------



## mojavemama (May 22, 2011)

Colorado Lady--forgot, glad you got those fungus gnats under control EARLY. They are pretty easy to control with drenches--if you already have an infestation--and with DE mixed in the soil, for prevention. Did you see the picture of my root balls the grow I had fungus gnats? They were in 5 gallon buckets, and puny plants. When I harvested them, uprooted them, the root ball was only the size of my fist. Fungus Gnat larvae had eaten the rest up.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2011)

MM:
Wow, i had no idea they could be that bad. I thought they were just a nuisance. That is terrible.
Sorry MM, but i really had to laugh at the condoms. I HATE spider mites so bad. I hope you get it all under control and have a non eventful grow soon.

TC, they look fine to me. Little sunburn, not bad at all. Soon they will 16 feet tall.

Colorado Lady, I wondered what that light was in the sky, your greenhouse.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, what is this with none of us getting raptured?

I had a little battle with mites a while back.  I just hate those nasty little leaf suckers.  Mites and a rare case of bud rot are about all the baddies I get in my space.  I think it has to do with an arid climate.  But then there is the human element--ultimately most of the problems in my closet happen because *I* screwed something up....

Hope you all have a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yeah, what is this with none of us getting raptured?
> .


:doh: Yeah, I even went to see my parents - just in case... ah well.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2011)

:giggle::giggle::giggle:



			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> :doh: Yeah, I even went to see my parents - just in case... ah well.


----------



## tcbud (May 22, 2011)

When I was young, back in the teen days, the days of Jesus Freaks, I dated one.  He was always talking about the "Rapture" and getting in on the ground floor of heaven before the second coming.  When I couldn't get him on the phone or he was not to be found, I always wondered if he had been "Raptured". Good times.  It crosses my mind sometimes when I cant find the husband in this big old house.....not often.  Im glad to be here still myself, no one I know would prolly been raptured anyway, especially not the husband.  He would be so pissed.

Thanks Rose, the girls look better this morning, as in there is new growth.  I may loose one.  I'm gonna put it down to not hardening them off enough, "I told you so" was not said anywhere around here when he got home last night.

Thanks Mojave for the kind words.


----------



## painterdude (May 22, 2011)

speaking about possible raptures........wouldn't it be nice if they let 'James' back on American Idol and 'Scotty' just kind of disappeared.....that would be a 'RAPTURE moment' for the wifey and I.....James was an autistic person and had 'Asberger's Disease'.....whatever that is.....we thought he was absolutely fabulous.....we both think Scotty will probably win this year.....can't stand him and his exposed crucifix handing around his neck.....why broadcast your religious beliefs except maybe to get more votes.....if that would be the case then his strategy works fine.....he was the top vote getter after 95,000,000 votes in two hours from 22,000,000 viewers.....James was so much better....used to make me cry a couple of times.....I wish him well

mojave.....thanks for all the great information about 'condoms' and bugs and your lack of humidity......I think we average around 65% next to the Pacific
but I don't know for certain

tc....hi girl, are there only good raptures?  How about some nasty raptures?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2011)

If anyone got "raptured" I'm glad I got left behind with you great ppl.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2011)

Aww, that was nice Ozzy. I agree.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2011)

That might just be the most truth I ever posted RB


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 22, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> When I was young, back in the teen days, the days of Jesus Freaks, I dated one.  He was always talking about the "Rapture" and getting in on the ground floor of heaven before the second coming.  When I couldn't get him on the phone or he was not to be found, I always wondered if he had been "Raptured".


 
Yeah I had a similar experience when I came home to a pot burning on the stove, and no one at home. I stood there in the middle of the house screaming my head off for about a half a minute. Then I shut up and started my mental list of who's houses I could loot for money and valuables to help me survive. I was 12 years old after all, and planted firmly in the bible belt I just knew half the houses on my street would be empty and ripe for looting  :hubba: I laugh now but it was very terrifying for a kid.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2011)

Did you think everyone had been raptured but you? That must have been very scary and why was the pot burning on the stove?


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2011)

I pretty much always knew I was not gonna be on the first train out.  OHC must felt the same.  Bad Girls.  I never had proof like OHC did, the pot burning on the stove.  That had to be a shock.

The Girlfriend and I were talking about this rapture thing yesterday.  We came to the conclusion, that the day that was forecast for the rapture had to be the only day in the history of the world (aside from other days rapture was predicted) that planning a picnic was gonna be rapture free.  As there is a part of the Bible that says the day will NOT be known, so therefore, no it could not have happened yesterday.  Bible logic there.

The weather is just beautiful here today, and my mind and heart goes out to those who were caught in that big tornado.  Looked like a Tsunami in that area.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2011)

That poor Joplin Mo. I can't believe it TC. And then to have that mess and more bad weather to try and find people and animals in.. I really think our earth is grumpy.

I am glad the sun is shining on you TC. It is cold 50 something and rainy. This spring is the coldest on record. burrr.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 23, 2011)

I don't know who pissed Mother Nature off but I sure would like to knuckle talk with them


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2011)

Ozzy, a year ago, there was thousands of gallons of oil pouring into the Gulf of Mexico....if I was Mother Nature, I would not have gotten over that fiasco yet.  Too bad Mother Nature couldn't get back at BP personally.  Another hard fast storm is heading in on Wednesday, I hope it fizzles out before it hits the mid west.

Dang Rose, coldest spring on record, what a bummer.  I imagine you are happy as heck you are growing indoor about now.  Again, Congrats on that Girl!  We have mid seventies with a nice breeze, this week will be spring and then ..... HOT coming up.


----------



## mojavemama (May 24, 2011)

OHC, did your dad get caught up in believing the rapture stuff from Camping? Or did he stay more skeptical, but prepared? I don't know how you handle that whole scene, nor the pressure your dad puts on you to get back to the fold again. Do you get high before you visit? 

And OHC, what a story!!!! I can only imagine how frightening that was when you were so young. Tell us the rest of the story--who left the pot on the stove? Where were the other family members? 

Rose--have you ever seen Colorado Lady's greenhouse? It truly is a work of art. Being a mosaic artist, the floor has set many handmade mosaic tiles in the walkway path. Her plants are enormous--like trees. And groomed to perfection. It is the cleanest, the most beautiful, artistic and well laid out greenhouse I have every seen. Plus, you'll never see a dead leaf anywhere on the ground. She's immaculate! And I've only seen it in picture, but I drooled a LOT! Even if I had something that fabulous, I could never keep it up with the loving care CL bestows on her plants and greenhouse. 

TC, your caged grow is looking good, in spite of the weather and rocky start because of it. Love your Lavender! DO you ever make Lavender wands? Here's a link to a YouTube video of how to make them. I have seen them also woven with silk ribbon, and that look exquisite. You just squeeze them and the fragrance fills up the room again. Mine is 15 years old and STILL has scent when I squeeze it. Lovely in your underwear drawer. hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_huCB0_6Qo


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 25, 2011)

Good Morning! I have been reading a bit trying to catch up here, but there is so much that went on recently, I'm going to just say hi! :heart: I hope you are all in an area that is safe from floods and tornados. OKlahoma, Arkensas and Kansas got hit last night and quite a hail storm in Texas!
I'm growing outdoors this year for the first time. Squirrels are NOT cute anymore! Between them & gophers I'll be busy keeping my plants from becoming their lunch!
:heart: FGG


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2011)

:ciao:   Ladies


Happy Growing  makes for Happy smokeing

pass this around:48:


----------



## tcbud (May 25, 2011)

Mojave, I have two kinds of lavender now.  I have the french too, it hasn't bloomed yet, I put it in last year.  I pick bouquets of it and put them in my truck, smells lovely.

Nice to see you Gone2pot!  Are you gonna run a journal on your outdoor here?  Sure would like to follow along.


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 25, 2011)

Thanks TC, I can do that! I want to get some shade cloth and follow your lead on the dog kennel grow area.

MMMMmmm, lavender smells heavenly!


----------



## orangesunshine (May 25, 2011)

got lavender---




 honey bee @ 5


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 26, 2011)

LOL, ok ... I went and bought a couple little lavender plants! I really do love it!


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2011)

G2P, I'm glad you got your own lavender, it is important. I was going to send you some once and forgot. oh dear.
I have white, and pink and blue. 
MM, Col. Lady's green house sounds fabulous. I would love to see pictures. Never a dried leaf on the ground? wow. Mosaic floor? I am in awe.

How are you ladies and gents today? I hope everyone has a nice holiday weekend. It is cold here in our desert. in the 40's this morning. Crazy.
I am having an issue with thrip I guess, in my grow. that took all morning yesterday treating all the different grow rooms (3). Rose thrips and pot thrips are two different critters I can tell ya. YUCK.
have great growing days my friends.


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 26, 2011)

Well, thanks for the kind words on the greenhouse Mojave.  My house should be so tidy!!!  But, you just need to have your priorities right?

We could use some SUN in the rocky mountains.  My clones are starting to pre-flower.  EGAD     Now get up at 6 a.m. to put a couple more hours of light on them and again after sunset for a hour or so.  Husband suggested a timer...Duh  Where IS my brain.  Come on days, get longer!!!

Fungus knats seem to be gone, hope the root drench does its work also.

AZAMAZ rules!!!!!!

Here's a pic pf the greenhouse last July


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2011)

Oh so lovely. what plants are those? Well, i know they are marijuana but what kind? How serene and beautiful. I love the tiles. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## tcbud (May 26, 2011)

We are trying to send some sun your way *Colorado*, but dang, looks like chance of showers here for the next five days (I think Sunday is gonna be Partly Cloudy).  If my girls start to go into flower, I might just pull them up and start over.....for the Urkel anyway, who are looking like they might be thinking of going into flower already.  A few dark days and WHOOSH, early flower!  Dang.

*Rose*, glad to hear you got your thrips on the run.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2011)

ColoradoLady said:
			
		

> Well, thanks for the kind words on the greenhouse Mojave. My house should be so tidy!!! But, you just need to have your priorities right?
> 
> We could use some SUN in the rocky mountains. My clones are starting to pre-flower. EGAD  Now get up at 6 a.m. to put a couple more hours of light on them and again after sunset for a hour or so. Husband suggested a timer...Duh Where IS my brain. Come on days, get longer!!!
> 
> ...


 

WOW..thats a Greenhouse.....wanna be my girlfriend:hubba: 

*tcbud*...better hold a flashlight and bumpershoot  for the Ladies...we have rain off and on again today...really dont like the rain beating down on my plant I have tied close to the ground....maybe better make a hoop cover for her if we get to much ...

take care and be safe Ladies:heart:


----------



## mojavemama (May 26, 2011)

Hahhh! 4U, if you ever met Colorado Lady, you would flip, and be totally in love. She's slender with a great figure and long, gorgeous hair. She's artistic and funny and one heck of a fabulous grower. And from the picture of her greenhouse (didn't I tell you it was incredible???!!) you know she keeps stuff neat and tidy. She and G2P I think look a lot alike--they both are natural beauties and gravity seems to have slid by them. If I didn't love them both so much, I'd have to hate them. Hahh!

CL, thanks for posting the picture of your greenhouse for everyone to admire! 
And yes, Azamax is fabulous!!

Rose--how bad were the thrips? Did you get them under control? I'm still battling the spider mites, but the population has gone way, way down. Fan leaves aren't curling and dying now. Whew, I feel like i should get my exterminator's degree soon. Then I can go to work for Billy the exterminator. He gets the skunks, the snakes, the nasty stuff, and I'll get the calls from growers who want to get rid of bugs. Yeah! I'd love those mason-jar green filled tips!

TC, did you get your indoor lights set up yet? Hugs and more hugs!

Any of you ever try Ubiogrow? It's organic, fabulous micro nutes, but spendy. It is so gentle though, never burns a leaf. I think it really helped get my plants through the stress of so many de-bugging treatments. I wish I could use it exclusively, but it's above my budget. Sure is nice stuff to augment other nutes, though. 

Just repotted my giant AK47 auto. It's bigger than the regular sativas! It's definitely an auto--went into flower in the veg room.


attaching a picture of 4 plant in veg, to show difference between growth using Fox Farm on two of them, and Ubiogrow on the other two. Each one has two different strains, Cannalope and #1 Exodus Cheese.


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2011)

Wow MM, that is a huge difference. Are those clones or seeds? They look lovely. I have never heard of ubiogrow. I will look into it. 
I don't know if i got all the thrips or not. I will respray on Monday and take a good look then. They lay the eggs inside the leaf. Great huh?
I am so happy to hear that gravity slid by our pretty ladies, CL, and G2P. I don't want to tell you what slid by here.


----------



## mojavemama (May 26, 2011)

Rose--those are all seeds, all started in my bra at the same time, all put in soil at the same time. The thrips DO lay eggs on the underside of the leaves. You need to use your scope to see them, though. They are mega ugly. (see pictures below) I can't even understand how they mate, they are so ugly. They do hatch about every two weeks, but you can't count on that because some will hatch sooner, if they were laid a bit sooner. They are awful to try to control, same as Spider Mites. I spray NEEM every 3 days, making sure I really soak under the leaves well. I do this just before lights out. 

In the veg room, I have them too, but not as bad as in the flower room. Since those lights are on 24/7, I pull the plants out every 3 days, spray them. and put the fan on them to dry before putting them back under the lights again. 

Yes, CL and G2p--there oughta be a law against lookin' that good. Gravity didn't slide by me, no siree. I used to have breasts. Now I have waist warmers. Trying to do FACE EXERCISES hoping to get rid of a few wrinkles. So far they just laugh at me. But my neck is getting firmer! But oh, to have my youthful body back for a week would be such a joy. I'd wear it out. 

I'm transplanting today, thrilled my plants made it through the mite infestation. The big AK47 auto wants a 10 gallon pot, but it's only going into a 5. This thing blows me away! It's way bigger than anything else in my flower room.


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 27, 2011)

Waist warmers????  What a way to start my day.  Mojave you crack me up!!!!
Personally, I have gym socks and golf balls.

Have a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2011)

:giggle:


4u2  :heart:   ALL you Ladies....Gravity hit or not:hubba:


pass this around:48:


----------



## tcbud (May 27, 2011)

Hey, Mojave!  I did not set up the lights.  Next fall for an indoor grow hopefully.  Cant do much in there till after my outdoor harvest.


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 27, 2011)

My breasts look FABULOUS in a hot tub lol.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> My breasts look FABULOUS in a hot tub lol.


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 27, 2011)

:yeahthat: :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2011)

Colorado Lady--I have Greenhouse envy.  Beautiful, just beautiful--I am so jealous.


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 28, 2011)

Good Morning

Rosebud..the plants in the GH are, on the right White Russian and on the left Northern Lights, White Rhino and MKU.  And Urkle, Sour lemon haze and A couple more outside.  Learned my lesson finally, I hope, not to grow so many different strains.  What a pain and one I grew just because the name made my mouth water.  Like Purple Peach.  Yummmmm

4U...nice offer, but I have a boyfriend, of 43 years.  But we could sure use a big strong guy around here to help with the chores.  

Mojave..I want some Ubiogrow.  Nice comparrison.  I like the white plastic on your pots.  How are you girl?  Besides gushing out complimates.  You brighten my day and mood every day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2011)

> 4U...nice offer, but I have a boyfriend, of 43 years. But we could sure use a big strong guy around here to help with the chores.



:hitchair: why all the Good ones taken....:cry:

Im so there...Whens trimming time


----------



## painterdude (May 29, 2011)

.......I have a 'friggin' mole on my right breast and it drives me nuts....oh, speaking of NUTS......ah, really shouldn't go there should I?


----------



## mojavemama (May 29, 2011)

Pdude, just turn that mole into a work of art. Get some tats around it, turn it into something smashing! 

I"m still battling spider mites. They laugh at the Neem, but it does seem to be reducing the numbers substantially. I checked out the FORBID, but my gosh, it's like $300 for 8 ounces! GAK! Guess I'll stick with Azamax and Neem oil. 

Here's a pic of one of my Grubbycup Stash plants today, 20 days into flower.
I can't wait for this one. GS is sort of like "chick weed," meaning it has a fruity flavor, no after kick with chemical taste. Very smooth and tasty, good cerebral high with a touch of body kick too. 

Hugs for everyone! Just chatted with TCB a few minutes ago great to catch up. Caught up on chat with OHC last night. Miss mah girlz! Hope to catch up with TCB next month when I hit the bay area.


----------



## mojavemama (May 29, 2011)

Colorado Lady, what no Wizard or Hawaiian this year????????????


----------



## mojavemama (May 29, 2011)

Irish, I have had small breast jealousy for many decades now. Would just love to waltz into a store and buy all the pretty bras made for women with small breasts. Instead, I have to head to the industrial equipment department, where they all look like back hoes covered in white canvas! I just want a pretty one with lace and stuff. NOT FAIR! They make these things for anorexics. And I'm sorry, I ain't givin' up my hot wing addiction for a pretty bra. No siree..... By the way, I know Victoria's Secret: Nobody over 30 can wear the darned things. 

Irish, how you feeling, my friend? How's El?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2011)

Sure is a petty day here.  Wish I had a few girls outside to watch grow.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2011)

pretty day, woops....lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2011)

Thats a Nice Ladie ya have  *Mojave*...I dont see Mites on her?....mojo for the Battle

:heart:


----------



## mojavemama (May 30, 2011)

4U, look at the fan leaves, you'll see the spotting. I have been hitting them every three days with Neem. They are the bane of my existence. 

But on the bright side, remember that one grow where the fungus gnats ate all my roots, and when I uprooted them, the entire rootball in a 5 gallon buckets was the size of my fist?

OHC--I still want to know who left the pot on the stove when you got home that day, so long ago....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

:doh:  yeah I see them ..I forget I can make the pic larger...lol...That Neem sure makes the plant look plastic  huh?...Stay Vigelant girl.....mites:hitchair:


----------



## mojavemama (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, 4U, Neem sure does do a trip. And my giant auto? Now looks like Little Orphan Annie with all the leaves curled.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2011)

Spider mites are the worst thing ever. I am sorry you have them and i wish you the best in getting rid of the little BLANKs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2011)

I had another mite attack a couple of weeks ago, but I got the little buggers.  I never found Neem oil to be very effective at mite eradication and it does do a number on your plants.  I switch off between Floramite and Forbid.  Any plant too far into flowering to be sprayed gets a cold shower.

It was a brisk 38 degrees when I woke this morning.  We have sunshine now, but we have been promised more rain and it looks as if clouds are already rolling in...rain, rain, rain, I am so tired of rain.  I am beginning to wonder if I have been teleported to Seattle.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2011)

You and I both are living in Seattle, just not the fun part.
I felt bad complaining yesterday about our weather, when we could have our whole community destroyed like in Joplin. But when you are used to one kind of weather for decades then this...It is frustrating. We can 't get a break from the wind either. Glad my garden is inside.
Have a great holiday today friends. I am going to go look for thrip and balls!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

:ciao:  enjoy your Day Ladies


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 30, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day to my Dad, all my brothers, Uncles, Aunts, nieces, nephews extended family and friends.

Thank you for serving, and most of you dying.  You are NEVER forgotten.


Pretty garden 4u.  Thanks for the "Good Morning"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

Thanks *Rose*....I dont care much for Rohdies(sp)  but really like the orange one



Hug A vet today


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 30, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> OHC--I still want to know who left the pot on the stove when you got home that day, so long ago....


 
I honestly don't remember any real details but it was my mom - after all no one but Moms cooked back then  . It wasn't a pot of food - it was a pot of water that had boiled away. It was just as school was letting out so she was starting dinner - no doubt. Honestly it never woulda happened if she hadn't taken me with her to some small church that was showing this movie. I'm the only one she took so I'm the only one in the family that had any idea of why I was so terrified. 

Here's a link to the film reviews.... It was refreshing to locate it on line and learn that I wasn't the only one it terrorized... their goal. check it out.
hxxp://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070795/usercomments


----------



## tcbud (May 30, 2011)

Have good Memorial Day everyone,

Remembering the ones who passed before.  And to those who served, Thank you.


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 31, 2011)

:lama: :woohoo: Happy Birthday *MojaveMama* :clap: :heart:  :48:


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2011)

Good one Gone2pot, I would never have known.

Lets all sing Happy Birthday to MojaveMama!


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Mojave Momma*

And Many More:woohoo: :lama: :lama: :banana: :banana: :banana: :dancing: :clap:


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you &#9834;&#9835;&#8226;*¨¨*&#8226;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835; Happy Birthday to you &#9834;&#9835;&#8226;*¨¨*&#8226;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835;. Happy Birthday Mojave Momma &#9834;&#9835;&#8226;*¨¨*&#8226;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835; Happy Birthday toy you!!!&#9834;&#9835;&#8226;*¨¨*&#8226;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835; and many more &#9834;&#9835;&#8226;*¨¨*&#8226;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835;  <3 <3


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday my friend.  We wish many more for you!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2011)

:clap:  

Happy BirthDay  *mojave*...Hope ya had a Great Day
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday MM hope you see many more.:48::48::48::48::48::48: 29 and holding right


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2011)

more Like dirty 30:hubba:

:ciao: *mojave*


----------



## painterdude (Jun 2, 2011)

.......happy, happy BDay mojave......I sincerely hope that you and the math dude went out and raised some 'hell' in that crazy state you live in.....wifey was going to buy you a bra but she couldn't find anything that would STRETCH to the floor....so all you get is a big, big hug and some kisses


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello ladies :hubba:  Just figured I'd stop in and see how everyone's doin :ciao:
HAPPY B-DAY Mojave :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi great growers of the feminine type, you too guys,
How are you ladies and gents?
i took some pictures of my lavender for you. The big bunch is white lavender, the one with mixed is really pink, though it looks white in this photo. It is warming up here finally.
Hope all your grows are good ones. Tell us about Hemp Fest MM?  






​


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2011)

:ciao: Rosebud---looking good---never knew there was a white and pink lavenders---have a good day


----------



## tcbud (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely Lavender Rose.

Welcome to the New Members of the Female Grower's Group.

And welcome back SmokingMom.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 28, 2011)

.....the wifey has lots and lots of Purple Lavender all over the property....and a ka-zillion other plants.....so, I hope all you galls and gents are OK

.....has anyone been to Corpus Christie lately?  Or, out on their islands?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish i had been to Corpus Christie lately.I have never been there.

 Tell you wife hi and happy gardening.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 28, 2011)

:ciao::heart::heart::heart: the lades of FGG


----------



## painterdude (Jun 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I wish i had been to Corpus Christie lately.I have never been there.
> 
> Tell you wife hi and happy gardening.



Hi Rosebud.....thanks for the nice thoughts......the wife is googling real estate on the islands near Corpus Christie and we don't know anything about the area other than it looks WARM DURING THE WINTER....we just want to get out of rainy, wet, damp and cold Oregon for a bit of warmth


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2011)

Especially last winter Pdude, The whole northwest was too wet. We are never wet over here on the east side and we were. I don't blame you for getting out for a while.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 14, 2011)

Corpus is nice, but you better always keep an evacuation plan in your back pocket because you're going to trade that cold wet for hurricane threats. And don't forget, there is no MMJ here in TX. Do not be tellin your business to anyone till they start seeing you as a local. The TX prison system is supported by arresting casual smokers / growers. The locals have the drug and weed market locked in. If you are perceived as a threat, you'll be snitched out in two months or less. Do not show off. If I could swap places with you, I would. But I'd feel amiss unless I warned you that the political and social environment you may be used to, is not the same here. You may thrive, but you might get beat down by the culture shock as well. 

Home prices in that area are probably comperable to what you see in the PNW and if you're on a fixed income, you might actually do a bit better down in TX. But if your wife works, wages are lower and being "bilingual" is a must for most jobs. You might also look into the Austin area. It's probably the most liberal area of the state in spite of that Perry ___ .   

Rosebud, nice lavender. Mine FROZE HARD over the winter and I lost it all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2011)

:ciao:  LAdies


4u2  :heart: you ALL

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2011)

Pdude, forget Texas after reading OHC's post. Come to Eastern WA, it usually doesn't ever rain. Hotter then heck in the summer though.

Texas sounds unfriendly to "our type". Good post OHC. I have missed you. Glad you stopped in.

*4U* we:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: you back!


----------



## Irish (Jul 15, 2011)

:ciao: FGG...

:48:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Pdude, forget Texas after reading OHC's post. Come to Eastern WA, it usually doesn't ever rain. Hotter then heck in the summer though.
> 
> Texas sounds unfriendly to "our type". Good post OHC. I have missed you. Glad you stopped in.
> 
> *4U* we:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: you back!



......so Rosebud, what part of Eastern WA are you talking about?  The Northern part, middle or Southern part?  Doesn't it snow there during the winter?  The wife and I are just looking for a warmer place during the winter months.....something above 70 degrees would be ideal:heart::heart::heart::heart:

.....'our types' can't really hide from the butt heads and A holes and (I hate to mention this but the Jesus lovers also)....in fact, I have never warmed up to the idea of going to a place where Dubya lives....when you think about it, the West Coast isn't all that bad except last winter was so miserable and the wife just wants to try something else....it rained so much our septic tank exploded out of the ground in November and we are still waiting for the ground water to drop so we can possible fix it before more rain comes our way....

....I don't think I can hide from THEM....I've cut my hair (real short) and trimmed the beard and try wearing clothes that are acceptable to THEM but I constantly make the mistake of talking to them and bringing up subjects that get me into immediate troubled situations.....

....I have isolated myself most of the time but when I venture into town there is always the possibility of screwing up.....especially with the tourist season in full bloom, lots of bodies walking around.....which means someone to talk to....eventually I want to know who they voted for, what's their opinion about legalizing weed, abortion, women's wages, race relations, helping out the needy, killing the pedophile priests or possible castration if you don't like killing them, helping out our veterans, etc.

....so I'm going to shut up now.....I did send the OHC a private message and thanked her numerous times for her great post about Texas


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2011)

We are in the southern eastern part. It does get cold but not for long. It is gray in January a lot. It is milder then most of the state, it is the desert and not as pretty as you are used to that's for sure. 

I hear you about keeping your mouth shut. I love visiting on the west side where the bumper stickers are wonderfully liberal.  this is a conservative community, lot of tea party folk I imagine. 

The Columbia river is beautiful. I don't think it is what you are looking for in the winter though. It does get cold for a couple of months. we get a little snow or no snow.
Let us know what you end up doing. No rain here.


----------



## painterdude (Jul 18, 2011)

Rosebud, I bet we drove thru your neck of the woods on our way to Lake Cordelane in Idaho several years ago.....I should take some pics of our place right now because everything is going nutso......green green green everywhere.....no drought here, sorry TEXAS, it rained today and last night and we'll have two more days of drizzle...

....very few liberal bumper stickers but a few still do show up during the Presidential races.....Obama had several supporters but allot of people hate him and love Rush L.....gotta go watch a movie with the wife....ciao


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a quick lil drive by to say high.  How's everyone doing?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2011)

Doing good Mom, how's things with you?

Good to see you too Painter.  Nice the garden is growing well.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 28, 2011)

*hi rosebud*---frustration with bureaucratic ** is a bummer---i know you have some kind of wonderful in your life to take you away from the bull****---i regularly remember my favorite places to take me away from the **---if that doesn't do it for you remember the story i told you about passing out and banging my head on the concrete trying to blow the perlite thru the clogged waste line---:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2011)

You banging your head on concrete does not make me happy. But blowing the perlite is. I will get over being ticked. It felt good to vent here. I also just saw the very old cardiologist that works for the THCF to get my renewal. He was telling me how great marijuana is and how bad other drugs are. He told me of course we need other drugs but this is the only one he knew of that didn't cause any bad side effects. I will try to be have patience.  Thanks Orange, you are a sunshine.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2011)

RB- what a bunch of crappola that is.  I feel your frusteration.  Vent away.

Pdude, send me some rain PLEASE!!  Oh and no more lock out.  

Hope y'all have some nice doobage to help your daze run a little smoother today.  Almost TGIF!


----------



## painterdude (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Momzee babe......looks like this storm named 'Don' might bring some rain but you need to cross your bud stained fingers.....I'm very happy that they finally settled this mess with the NFL.....gotta deal with the Pack for another year and they always give me heart attacks.....and all these trades and players moving to new teams, wow.....and Seattle got Rice and Hasselback is gone so 4u2 might be having some weird orgazims, ha ha and Hick will live or die with what's his name from Florida and I wish him all the best

Rosebud......sending hugs for you

tcbud......hi sweet thing, is the hubby staying busy?  How's the 'ticker' doing?  Sending some love down to California for both you guys and I hope the daughter is doing fine in San Francisco

My first wife's birthday is today and I wrote to her on Facebook.....She is in Australia now traveling all over the country


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey pdude-

Well ol Don fizzled out before it made landfall along the Texas coast, oh well....and I've given up on those rain dances.  Maybe I'll try with a winter coat next time.  

Hold this ladies....

:48:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 29, 2011)

Can I join?  My grow is in my sig.  If there are numbers I pick #7/4 for this one as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2011)

welcome yyz, of course you can join us. Glad to have you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2011)

*4U   *:heart:   Female  Growers



:48:  pass it around the powder room


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2011)

We love U2 *4U*.

Things good here at the ranch* Painter*.  Mr TC is still working, so I am under the impression he is busy.  Looks like rain may shut him down on Monday though.

Nice to see you *SM,* how is Fantasy Survivor going?

*Rose*, ain't nothing like waiting to retire.  We had plans that Mr. TC would get to retire after this season.  He is retiring the truck driving part of the road work, and now he is gonna be a flagger for a year.  As long as he wants to work, I guess that is Okay with me.  As long as I got my garden.....Im happy.  I do miss that old fart sometimes awful bad though.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 3, 2011)

...tcbudski babe.....so nice to hear from you.....we took my son down to your neck of the woods and showed him some redwoods but we didn't make it down to the Humboldt area....we stayed in Hiouchi at their motel and had giant pancakes at the Hiouchi Cafe the next morning.....Mr. TC should enjoy being a flagger for maybe a year then he might get bored....we've had rain for the last two days.......wifey loves it for her flowers


----------



## sassafras (Mar 16, 2012)

A female growers group, yay!  When I have some time I'll have to swim through some of the old posts.

I just found this site a few weeks ago, looking for info on when to cut/harvest etc.  I've been smoking for years now, but this is the first time I've grown a couple of plants on my own. Must say it's nice to find other women growing, within this male dominated realm!  

Am putting the harvest from my first plant into a jar now, my second plant is still drying.  I'm really enjoying this process- they're so pretty!!  I grew 2 outdoor sativas (sativas seem to be more common than indica around here).  I'm in the southern  hemisphere, so we're just starting autumn now.  I haven't been hanging around any smokers lately & as a single mum don't really want to go asking questions to people I don't know very well.  So I figured I'll just do it myself 

Anyway, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome Sassafras!  We are glad you are here. There are some great female growers here, but everyone would be glad to help you. 

Sounds like you have been bitten by the grow bug. It is a great hobby/obsession. Enjoy. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2012)

:ciao:   *sassafras*

HAppy Growing .....makes for Happy Smoking 
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome sassafras.  It is always great to see another female grower.  There is nothing like growing your own.  I have done it for many many years and probably won't ever quit.  I am more of a sativa type gal, but like having a nice indica in the closet.    

Any specific questions, give us a shout!  We also love to see pictures.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2012)

:yay: The FGG getting back up:woohoo:

:ciao: :welcome:sassafras


Ozzy :heart: all of the FGG


----------



## heal4real (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello everyone... I am back to visit again.
Smoke in Peace


----------



## drd8nk (Mar 17, 2012)

this is drd8nk,and i would just like to say that i have faith in the female grower because i am going to teach my girlfriend everything i(eye)know about growing,...and i know a lot but she has the basic concept on how things work(knowing how to flower,clone,transplant,veg.,ect.,ect.,ect.)I still don't know everything there is to know about growing,but i am ALWAYS open to learning everything i can.lol.I know a female grower that grows way better weed than me.IT CAN BE DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!keep puffing the kind and keep the nose to the grind.love life!!!!!!!drd8nk!!!!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice all you girls


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2012)

drd8nk said:
			
		

> this is drd8nk,and i would just like to say that i have faith in the female grower because i am going to teach my girlfriend everything i(eye)know about growing,...and i know a lot but she has the basic concept on how things work(knowing how to flower,clone,transplant,veg.,ect.,ect.,ect.)I still don't know everything there is to know about growing,but i am ALWAYS open to learning everything i can.lol.I know a female grower that grows way better weed than me.IT CAN BE DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!keep puffing the kind and keep the nose to the grind.love life!!!!!!!drd8nk!!!!



LOL--well of course it can be done.  It is done all the time.  In fact, why would anyone anywhere believe that women were not just as capable of growing as guys    ?????? I have been growing for over 30 years and I would put my bud up against anyones.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2012)

That is right sister!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ill agree with that!, I have seen females produce the best of the best but sometimes fail miserably lol. In your gals case, always the best of the best!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2012)

I like females boobs...:doh:  I meen buds


:ciao:  female growers...*4u2 *:heart:  you ALL

pass this:48: around the powder room


----------



## painterdude (Mar 19, 2012)

.....personally I don't think any of you women have to justify yourselves to this person who apparently is new to the site....I want to use the word 'idiot' here but it might cause some problems so we will just call him 'uninformed' and leave it at that

....remember TCBUD?  she grew some outrageous plants that were also monsters in height and width.....always looked forward to her pics....where is she?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2012)

She is around, and hopefully has her clones or seeds ready to go outside. I love her grows too. HUGE.

I miss 2Dogs grows, she moved those pots around all day long and they looked great. Loved her back garden. I worry about her, i hope she is ok.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2012)

I worry about all female growers that have gone MIA

:heart:

*Gone2Pot
OldHippiechic
mojavemomma
Melisa/UKGirl420
heal4real*

and more Im sure


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, that is the bad thing about this place, you get close to people and you wonder about them forever I guess.  I worry when Chef is gone too long. 

we could start a worry thread...but we would have to smoke lots of pot first and think about it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2012)

There are many here that have come and gone and I wonder and worry about.  

I still think and worry about BBB quite frequently.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, all of the above ladies are missed. BBB came back and poof, gone again.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2012)

thats why he has Name..*puffa*...:giggle:

Now Iknow he is well  I chat with him a week ago


----------

